# Un abisso di orrore



## lemon (3 Maggio 2011)

Sto vivendo un tradimento "virtuale" accompagnato da accuse alla mia persona riguardanti circa gli ultimi 7 anni e davvero non so con chi parlarne per ritrovare un poco di lucidità che ho completamente perso, fino a scendere nel baratro.

Questa la situazione: ci conosciamo 10 anni fa, 7 anni fa ci sposiamo e nasce la nostra prima bimba, 4 anni fa nasce la seconda. Entrambe volute e cercate.

Da un anno circa la nostra coppia è in crisi a causa di cambi di lavoro poco propizi, delle nottate insonni per le bambine e di tutta una serie di problemi che non abbiamo saputo affrontare con il dialogo.

A inizio aprile, lui sbotta dicendomi che non ne può più di me, dei miei silenzi, delle mie rispostacce (reciproche comunque), della mia apatia. Io mi rendo conto che in parte ha ragione. Cerco di andargli incontro. Lui continua con quella marea infinita di accuse tutte mosse con tale freddezza da non riconoscerlo proprio.

Immagino che ci sia un'altra, forte degli abbandoni da parte dei mariti di conoscenti che arrivano a essere scontenti solo quando hanno una sostituta. Mi riduco a fare cose che non ho mai fatto: controllo pc, controllo telefono. E beh, da un mese ha la sua amichetta virtuale che lo chiama amore (sa che è sposato e con prole), che ha vent'anni meno di me, che è libera e fresca. Lui le manda fiori, non si sono mai incontrati.

Una notte gli butto in faccia quello che so, lo caccio di casa, fa le valigie ma non se ne va perché quella è anche casa sua e ci sono le bambine. 
Ne seguono giorni di dialogo e di scontri, dice che la tipa non è importante e che non la sente più. Dice di aver bisogno di un psicoterapeuta per fare chiarezza in se stesso.

Ogni giorno per un mese abbiamo parlato e abbiamo litigato. Ma lui arriva a dire: io non ti amo più. Però non se ne va. Io vorrei cacciarlo ogni giorno della mia vita, ma avere due bambine in tenera età che tanto amano il papà è una tragedia e io non le lascerei mai senza di me. 

Pochi giorni fa scopro che i suoi amoreggiamenti virtuali sono proseguiti. Arrivo a sequestrargli la sim, a bloccargli il pc a fare cose delle quali mi vergogno profondamente. Ma ho tanta rabbia dentro che non riesco più a controllare, sto scendendo in un pozzo senza fine e non trovo appigli per risollevarmi.

Ditemi, vi prego, come si fa....


----------



## Kid (3 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Sto vivendo un tradimento "virtuale" accompagnato da accuse alla mia persona riguardanti circa gli ultimi 7 anni e davvero non so con chi parlarne per ritrovare un poco di lucidità che ho completamente perso, fino a scendere nel baratro.
> 
> Questa la situazione: ci conosciamo 10 anni fa, 7 anni fa ci sposiamo e nasce la nostra prima bimba, 4 anni fa nasce la seconda. Entrambe volute e cercate.
> 
> ...


Perdonami Lemon, prima di qualunque altra cosa oltre al benvenuta... tu lo ami?


----------



## lemon (3 Maggio 2011)

Grazie per il benvenuta e scusate per la scarna presentazione... 


Quello in cui si è trasformato no, non lo amo... E' proprio una persona diversa. Ma io pensavo che tra di noi si potesse riprovare, magari anche con grande fatica per elimare tutti i retaggi di rancori e silenzi, a essere quelli di un tempo, prima della lunga crisi...


----------



## Kid (3 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Grazie per il benvenuta e scusate per la scarna presentazione...
> 
> 
> Quello in cui si è trasformato no, non lo amo... E' proprio una persona diversa. Ma io pensavo che tra di noi si potesse riprovare, magari anche con grande fatica per elimare tutti i retaggi di rancori e silenzi, a essere quelli di un tempo, prima della lunga crisi...



Cara, hai valutato una terapia di coppia?

Forse potrebbe aiutarvi... a me ha fatto più bene il forum che la terapista, però la cosa è soggettiva.

E dipende molto da tuo marito.


----------



## lemon (3 Maggio 2011)

Lui dice che deve ritrovare se stesso "da solo" per non avere la sensazione di essere arrivato a una scelta spinto da me  (certo, con un'altra di mezzo che gli manda 20 sms al giorno per dirgli quanto è fico la vedo dura...)
Ieri ha avuto un primo incontro con un psicoterapeuta, lunedì ci tornerà. Di questo passo siamo fritti...


----------



## Kid (3 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Lui dice che deve ritrovare se stesso "da solo" per non avere la sensazione di essere arrivato a una scelta spinto da me  (certo, con un'altra di mezzo che gli manda 20 sms al giorno per dirgli quanto è fico la vedo dura...)
> Ieri ha avuto un primo incontro con un psicoterapeuta, lunedì ci tornerà. Di questo passo siamo fritti...



Guarda che la terapia di coppia non tifa per nessuno, analizza la coppia nel suo insieme. Ergo: se c'è da dire "è meglio che vi lasciate, fatelo così e colà", non si fanno scrupoli a dirvelo.

Una terapia da solo... non so, non mi sembra efficace e nemmeno giusta. Fino a prova contraria siete ancora una coppia e come tali dovete comportarvi. Anche lui ha delle responsabilità

Fossi in te non darei troppa importanza alle scappatelle virtuali di tuo marito, sono solo un effetto della crisi che agisce a livello più "concettuale".


----------



## lemon (3 Maggio 2011)

Ma io non riesco a non viverle come un vero tradimento dopo aver letto i vari "amore" che si scrivono e sapendo che lo fanno tuttora!
Sento che, senza eliminare questa seconda vita sollazzante che si è creato, io non riesco a essere "empatica" con lui... Insomma, io lo odio per questo suo rifugiarsi altrove anche al fine di trovare la forza di attaccarmi in ogni modo... 

Grazie di cuore kid, certo che in questi giorni valuterò comunque l'ipotesi dela terapia di coppia perché mi sa che senza quella non arrivo da nessuna parte...


----------



## Minerva (3 Maggio 2011)

a questo punto non sono importanti le "scappatelle" ma il fatto che lui dica di non amarti più.
fate una prova tentando anche la terapia di coppia e parlatevi fino all'esaurimento.
se tutto ciò non bastasse cercate una strada serena per separarvi tutelando il benessere delle bambine.


----------



## Kid (3 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Ma io non riesco a non viverle come un vero tradimento dopo aver letto i vari "amore" che si scrivono e sapendo che lo fanno tuttora!
> Sento che, senza eliminare questa seconda vita sollazzante che si è creato, io non riesco a essere "empatica" con lui... Insomma, io lo odio per questo suo rifugiarsi altrove anche al fine di trovare la forza di attaccarmi in ogni modo...
> 
> Grazie di cuore kid, certo che in questi giorni valuterò comunque l'ipotesi dela terapia di coppia perché mi sa che senza quella non arrivo da nessuna parte...


Ti ripeto, l'altra conta qualcosa solo per via della vostra crisi. Non dargli troppa importanza (certo, tuo marito deve finirla e anche subito). Un tradimento può succedere a chiunque, è molto meno grave di quello che si possa immagianre, anche se  chiaramente è doloroso. Ma con il tempo lo capirai.

Non buttarti troppo giu, parlane con tuo marito, se almeno ti vuole un pò di bene, questa cosa la affronterete insieme, comunque vada. E ci son odue figli di mezzo, sono certo che la ragione prevarrà.


----------



## lemon (3 Maggio 2011)

da soli ormai, purtroppo, non riusciamo più a parlarci, ma solo a vomitarci addosso rancori... Mi sa che questa sera gli propongo di andarci entrambi lunedì dal psicoterapeuta...


----------



## Amoremio (3 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Ma io non riesco a non viverle come un vero tradimento dopo aver letto i vari "amore" che si scrivono e sapendo che lo fanno tuttora!
> Sento che, senza eliminare questa seconda vita sollazzante che si è creato, io non riesco a essere "empatica" con lui... Insomma, io lo odio per questo suo rifugiarsi altrove anche al fine di trovare la forza di attaccarmi in ogni modo...
> 
> Grazie di cuore kid, certo che in questi giorni valuterò comunque l'ipotesi dela terapia di coppia perché mi sa che senza quella non arrivo da nessuna parte...


non sei tu che la devi eliminare (togliendo sim ecc ecc)
nella migliore delle ipotesi mitizzerebbe quella donna e sarebbe "l'ulteriore sacrificio che ha fatto per te"

mettiti in gioco positivamente 
non per negazione dell'altra

se lui non accetta la terapia di coppia
e tu non trovi altre strade da percorrere, pensa ad una terapia singola che ti aiuti a non fossilizzarti su lui ma ad operare su di te, anche per capire se davvero lo vuoi e perchè


----------



## Amoremio (3 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> da soli ormai, purtroppo, non riusciamo più a parlarci, ma solo a vomitarci addosso rancori... Mi sa che questa sera gli propongo di andarci entrambi lunedì dal psicoterapeuta...


non tutti fanno psicoterapia di coppia

evita di  fomentare scontri di rancori
se il discorso non è costruttivo diventa un muro contro muro che vi può solo allontanare di più


----------



## lemon (3 Maggio 2011)

Quanta ragione hai Amoremio quando dici che "nella migliore delle ipotesi mitizzerebbe quella donna e sarebbe "l'ulteriore sacrificio che ha fatto per te"" Perché a me pare che ormai non la smetta solo per non darmi la soddisfazione di aver fatto una cosa chiesta da me...

Ma è davvero difficilissimo eliminare questa parte così irrazionale di me stessa...


----------



## Amoremio (3 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Quanta ragione hai Amoremio quando dici che "nella migliore delle ipotesi mitizzerebbe quella donna e sarebbe "l'ulteriore sacrificio che ha fatto per te"" Perché a me pare che ormai non la smetta solo per non darmi la soddisfazione di aver fatto una cosa chiesta da me...
> 
> Ma è davvero difficilissimo eliminare questa parte così irrazionale di me stessa...


lemon
tu non hai ancora chiaro qual'è il tuo obiettivo
se lo ami o no
se lo vuoi ancora e perchè

ma guarda che, checchè lui ne dica (e ne pensi) al 90% per lui è lo stesso
con in più il senso di colpa 

quindi
nel frattempo che ti chiarisci le idee
"educati" a non creare danni che in seguito potresti rimpiangere


----------



## lemon (3 Maggio 2011)

A me fa tantissima rabbia anche quando mi risponde che non può andarsene ora perché potrebbe poi pentirsene e che quindi non lo devo mettere alla porta... Poi però non fa un minimo passo verso di me e mi ribadisce che non mi ama.


----------



## lemon (3 Maggio 2011)

Il mio obiettivo e riprovare a essere quelli di un tempo, ammettendo colpe personali e colpe esterne, cercando di ricominciare da un punto che dovremmo trovare insieme. 
Io lo amavo per la sua delicatezza d'animo e per la sua profondità, ora ho "in casa" un uomo che ogni giorno mi insulta, come posso amarlo???

Lo voglio ancora perché siamo stati una bellissima coppia per molto tempo e siamo tuttora una bella famiglia (nel senso che le nostre bimbe crescono splendidamente, senza accusare alcun colpo)


----------



## Amoremio (3 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> A me fa tantissima rabbia anche quando mi risponde che non può andarsene ora perché potrebbe poi pentirsene e che quindi non lo devo mettere alla porta... Poi però non fa un minimo passo verso di me e mi ribadisce che non mi ama.


ma questa incoerenza 
(non ti amo/non posso andarmene/potrei pentirmene/ non mi cacciare)
non ti dice niente?


----------



## lemon (3 Maggio 2011)

Mi dice che o fa un passo verso di me o non può passare settimane a dirmi che gli ho rovinato la vita trasformando anche il passato in fango!


----------



## Niko74 (3 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma questa incoerenza
> (non ti amo/non posso andarmene/potrei pentirmene/ non mi cacciare)
> non ti dice niente?


Mmmmhhh...molto simile al mio caso...questa incoerenza e anche il comportamento del traditore...almeno non ci insultiamo (anche se che non mi ama più ma mi vuole solo "tanto bene" me lo ha detto )

Io spero che questa confusione in cui sta mia moglie (o il marito lemon) sia segno che di una minima speranza di ricominciare.


----------



## lemon (3 Maggio 2011)

Io invece spesso temo che sia semplicemente un modo per non prendersi la responsabilità di aver causato la rottura (soprattutto perché ama molto le sue figlie)


----------



## Niko74 (3 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Mi dice che o fa un passo verso di me o non può passare settimane a dirmi che gli ho rovinato la vita trasformando anche il passato in fango!


Ah...però....allora è già più grave la cosa...lei certe cose non me le ha dette...però il tradimento è stato reale e non virtuale.


----------



## Amoremio (3 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Io invece spesso temo che sia semplicemente un modo per non prendersi la responsabilità di aver causato la rottura (soprattutto perché ama molto le sue figlie)


invece di concentrarti solo su di lui 
concentrati su quel che vuoi fare tu
e agisci di conseguenza


----------



## lemon (3 Maggio 2011)

Io voglio riprovare a essere una coppia perché mi pare impossibile che ci si debba arrendere alla prima crisi!
Io voglio che lui quando parlo mi ascolti e non risponda subito che non sono credibile
Io voglio un po' di lucidità e stabilità mentale per non farmi sopraffarre dalla rabbia...


----------



## lemon (3 Maggio 2011)

Nico, per fortuna quando dice quelle cose ho comunque la lucidità di sapere che non è stato così. Perché, a differenza sua, che non riesce a uscire dallo stato d'animo attuale, ho un'ottima memoria e so che la vita non gliel'ho rovinata io...


----------



## minnie (3 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Sto vivendo un tradimento "virtuale" accompagnato da accuse alla mia persona riguardanti circa gli ultimi 7 anni e davvero non so con chi parlarne per ritrovare un poco di lucidità che ho completamente perso, fino a scendere nel baratro.
> 
> Questa la situazione: ci conosciamo 10 anni fa, 7 anni fa ci sposiamo e nasce la nostra prima bimba, 4 anni fa nasce la seconda. Entrambe volute e cercate.
> 
> ...


Ciao Lemon e benvenuta. Non hai idea quanto mi fa male leggere le tue parole, perchè le cose che dici sono così simili a quello che scrivevo io un anno e mezzo fa... Come ti capisco quando dici che non ami quest'uomo che ti trovi ora a fianco e che ami ancora l'uomo di cui sei innamorata.
Ciò che posso dirti è che l'uomo che hai a fianco ora è probabilmente nell'impennata della novità, del sentirsi ragazzino sedicenne innamorato. Pensa che pochi giorni fa il mio compagno mi ha detto che lui era innamorato proprio del fatto che fosse una storia impossibile, che mai avrebbero lasciato i rispettivi patners per mettersi davvero insieme. Che era un momento di "evasione".....ed era bello proprio per quello....
Che posso dirti? Che è dura all'inizio e per un bel pò. Poi, in un modo o nell'altro passa. Passa a lui la voglia di fare il ragazzino, passa a te il dolore se l'amore è abbastanza forte da perdonare, passa a te se, come è successo a me, ti accorgi che l'uomo che amavi non esiste e non è mai esistito. Fa male e tanto, ti senti disperata e sola e non sai dove scappare, all'inizio. Ma ti giuro, passerà... il primo passo è amare te stessa, slegando la tua immagine dalla sua. E fare il possibile perchè le tue bambine non risentano della vostra situazione. E grazie a questo fantastico forum che è meglio della terapia secondo me, parlare parlare parlare, sfogarti sfogarti sfogarti. Sei fra amici, con in più il vantaggio dell'anonimato che toglie quel pudore che magari si avrebbe nella realtà "reale"... Ti abbraccio forte


----------



## lemon (3 Maggio 2011)

Grazie minnie, mi hai commossa...

Il mio panico deriva anche dalla situazione familiare che è appunta fatta di due bambine che lui ama molto e che amano tanto il papà (è sempre stato un papà presentissimo)... Sentire la mia bimba di 3 anni e mezzo che mi chiede perché il papà non ha più al dito "l'anello degli sposi" (cosa che io manco considero) è una mazzata al cuore...

Anche nel suo caso con la tizia, alla fine mica pensano di andare a vivere insieme... tant'è che l'obiettivo è quello di nascondersi a me il più possibile per vivere i loro momenti romantici telefonici e via sms (non usa più il pc)


----------



## Kid (3 Maggio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> Ciao Lemon e benvenuta. Non hai idea quanto mi fa male leggere le tue parole, perchè le cose che dici sono così simili a quello che scrivevo io un anno e mezzo fa... Come ti capisco quando dici che non ami quest'uomo che ti trovi ora a fianco e che ami ancora l'uomo di cui sei innamorata.
> Ciò che posso dirti è che l'uomo che hai a fianco ora è probabilmente nell'impennata della novità, del sentirsi ragazzino sedicenne innamorato. Pensa che pochi giorni fa il mio compagno mi ha detto che lui era innamorato proprio del fatto che fosse una storia impossibile, che mai avrebbero lasciato i rispettivi patners per mettersi davvero insieme. Che era un momento di "evasione".....ed era bello proprio per quello....
> Che posso dirti? Che è dura all'inizio e per un bel pò. Poi, in un modo o nell'altro passa. Passa a lui la voglia di fare il ragazzino, passa a te il dolore se l'amore è abbastanza forte da perdonare, passa a te se, come è successo a me, ti accorgi che l'uomo che amavi non esiste e non è mai esistito. Fa male e tanto, ti senti disperata e sola e non sai dove scappare, all'inizio. Ma ti giuro, passerà... il primo passo è amare te stessa, slegando la tua immagine dalla sua. E fare il possibile perchè le tue bambine non risentano della vostra situazione. E grazie a questo fantastico forum che è meglio della terapia secondo me, parlare parlare parlare, sfogarti sfogarti sfogarti. Sei fra amici, con in più il vantaggio dell'anonimato che toglie quel pudore che magari si avrebbe nella realtà "reale"... Ti abbraccio forte


Super quotone dell'anno per te Minnie. Un bacio.


----------



## Simy (3 Maggio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> Ciao Lemon e benvenuta. Non hai idea quanto mi fa male leggere le tue parole, perchè le cose che dici sono così simili a quello che scrivevo io un anno e mezzo fa... Come ti capisco quando dici che non ami quest'uomo che ti trovi ora a fianco e che ami ancora l'uomo di cui sei innamorata.
> Ciò che posso dirti è che l'uomo che hai a fianco ora è probabilmente nell'impennata della novità, del sentirsi ragazzino sedicenne innamorato. Pensa che pochi giorni fa il mio compagno mi ha detto che lui era innamorato proprio del fatto che fosse una storia impossibile, che mai avrebbero lasciato i rispettivi patners per mettersi davvero insieme. Che era un momento di "evasione".....ed era bello proprio per quello....
> Che posso dirti? Che è dura all'inizio e per un bel pò. Poi, in un modo o nell'altro passa. Passa a lui la voglia di fare il ragazzino, passa a te il dolore se l'amore è abbastanza forte da perdonare, passa a te se, come è successo a me, ti accorgi che l'uomo che amavi non esiste e non è mai esistito. Fa male e tanto, ti senti disperata e sola e non sai dove scappare, all'inizio. Ma ti giuro, passerà... il primo passo è amare te stessa, slegando la tua immagine dalla sua. E fare il possibile perchè le tue bambine non risentano della vostra situazione. E grazie a questo fantastico forum che è meglio della terapia secondo me, parlare parlare parlare, sfogarti sfogarti sfogarti. Sei fra amici, con in più il vantaggio dell'anonimato che toglie quel pudore che magari si avrebbe nella realtà "reale"... Ti abbraccio forte


Ti quoto minnie! bellissimo post! :up:

Benvenuta Lemon,
mi dispiace leggere la tua storia....ti abbraccio forte!


----------



## aristocat (3 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Grazie minnie, mi hai commossa...
> 
> Il mio panico deriva anche dalla situazione familiare che è appunta fatta di due bambine che lui ama molto e che amano tanto il papà (è sempre stato un papà presentissimo)... Sentire la mia bimba di 3 anni e mezzo che mi chiede perché il papà non ha più al dito "l'anello degli sposi" (cosa che io manco considero) è una mazzata al cuore...
> 
> Anche nel suo caso con la tizia, alla fine mica pensano di andare a vivere insieme... tant'è che l'obiettivo è quello di nascondersi a me il più possibile per vivere i loro momenti romantici telefonici e via sms (non usa più il pc)


Cara Lemon (bel nick )
ormai credo che non abbia più senso farsi del male con lo "spionaggio segreto". Hai scoperto quello che doveva essere scoperto, ora basta...:condom:
Se lui viaggia su binari diversi dai tuoi, è segno che lui va lasciato nel suo brodo, dimodochè tu possa concentrarti su di te e ritrovare un tuo equilibrio (stimoli intellettuali, lavorativi, di mamma)... indipendentemente da lui che ora non può darti nessun valore aggiunto (anzi, ti affosserebbe di più).
Lo so che è difficile! Ma credo che non ci siano alternative... almeno adesso. 
Solo il tempo dirà se tuo marito è affetto da un "virus passeggero" o una malattia inguaribile che dovrai curare drasticamente...
Pensa alla tua serenità, pensa a te adesso...
ari


----------



## Sabina (3 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Il mio obiettivo e riprovare a essere quelli di un tempo, ammettendo colpe personali e colpe esterne, cercando di ricominciare da un punto che dovremmo trovare insieme.
> Io lo amavo per la sua delicatezza d'animo e per la sua profondità, ora ho "in casa" un uomo che ogni giorno mi insulta, come posso amarlo???
> 
> Lo voglio ancora perché siamo stati una bellissima coppia per molto tempo e siamo tuttora una bella famiglia (nel senso che le nostre bimbe crescono splendidamente, senza accusare alcun colpo)


Non potrete più essere quelli di un tempo. Se col tempo capirete di amarvi ancora sarete ancora una coppia, pero' diversa da prima.


----------



## lemon (3 Maggio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Cara Lemon (bel nick )
> ormai credo che non abbia più senso farsi del male con lo "spionaggio segreto". Hai scoperto quello che doveva essere scoperto, ora basta...:condom:
> Se lui viaggia su binari diversi dai tuoi, è segno che è un momento in cui forse vale la pena concentrarsi su di te e ritrovare un tuo equilibrio (stimoli intellettuali, lavorativi, di mamma) indipendentemente da lui che ora non può darti nessun valore aggiunto (anzi, ti affosserebbe di più).
> Lo so che è difficile! Ma credo che non ci siano alternative... almeno adesso.
> ...


Hai ragione sul fatto che sia il caso di smettere di farsi del male... Ma io gli avevo creduto quando mi ha detto che non si sentivano più (sono pure ingenuaaaa). Ho capito che non era vero a causa della sua freddezza e del fatto che ogni volta che entravo in camera dove tiene il cellulare arrivava anche lui (pure poco furbastro eh)... Ora lo so e non gli chiederò neppure più di dargli un taglio perché tanto non serve a nulla che sia io a chiederglielo...

Lavorare su me stessa sarà durissima perché abbiamo sempre vissuto come coppia...


----------



## aristocat (3 Maggio 2011)

Insomma, dato il caso secondo me non serve a nulla fare la "buona samaritana" che lo aiuta e lo capisce...
è adulto, deve sfangarsela da solo :idea:

ari


----------



## Kid (3 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Non potrete più essere quelli di un tempo. Se col tempo capirete di amarvi ancora sarete ancora una coppia, pero' diversa da prima.


Una delle certezze assolute e incontestabili del mondo del tradimento. :up:


----------



## lemon (3 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Non potrete più essere quelli di un tempo. Se col tempo capirete di amarvi ancora sarete ancora una coppia, pero' diversa da prima.


sì sì, ha perfettamente ragione. Intendevo dire "quelli di un tempo" come persone, aperte l'uno all'altro, al dialogo e alla condivsione...


----------



## Sterminator (3 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Grazie minnie, mi hai commossa...
> 
> Il mio panico deriva anche dalla situazione familiare che è appunta fatta di due bambine che lui ama molto e che amano tanto il papà (è sempre stato un papà presentissimo)... Sentire la mia bimba di 3 anni e mezzo che mi chiede perché il papà non ha più al dito "l'anello degli sposi" (cosa che io manco considero) è una mazzata al cuore...
> 
> Anche nel suo caso con la tizia, alla fine mica pensano di andare a vivere insieme... tant'è che l'obiettivo è quello di nascondersi a me il più possibile per vivere i loro momenti romantici telefonici e via sms (non usa più il pc)


Beh comunque tu non devi aver bisogno dell'alibi del non volerlo lasciare perche' ci sono le due bambine in mezzo...

chi vuol troncare lo fa e basta...

percio' sgombra il campo da sta roba inutile e focalizzati sul perche' vuoi ricucire...

che poi sta relazione fino a che punto e' virtuale? sei sicura che non si siano anche visti de visu specialmente se quella li' e' single ?


----------



## lemon (3 Maggio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Insomma, dato il caso secondo me non serve a nulla fare la "buona samaritana" che lo aiuta e lo capisce...
> è adulto, deve sfangarsela da solo :idea:
> 
> ari


Ma per me non si tratta di fare la buona samaritana, si tratta di voler provare a superare questa crisi... E non è che sia una cosa che può sfangarsi da solo perché anche io ho le mie colpe


----------



## lemon (3 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Beh comunque tu non devi aver bisogno dell'alibi del non volerlo lasciare perche' ci sono le due bambine in mezzo...
> 
> chi vuol troncare lo fa e basta...
> 
> ...


Io non lo voglio lasciare alla prima crisi anche perché siamo una famiglia e un tentativo in più credo che sia dovuto a due bambine piccole. Poi andrà come andrò, ma un tentativo mi pare doveroso, per noi stessi e anche per loro...


Non si sono visti perché lo si capisce da tutto quanto ho letto (e purtroppo ho letto fin troppo)


----------



## Sterminator (3 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Io non lo voglio lasciare alla prima crisi anche perché siamo una famiglia e un tentativo in più credo che sia dovuto a due bambine piccole. Poi andrà come andrò, ma un tentativo mi pare doveroso, per noi stessi e anche per loro...
> 
> 
> Non si sono visti perché lo si capisce da tutto quanto ho letto (e purtroppo ho letto fin troppo)


Ma lassa perde le bambine ti ripeto....sono decisioni autonome ed il resto so' solo alibi...

comunque e' chiaro che essendo per ora solo virtuale la storia, non si sia ancora guadagnato le valigie sul pianerottolo ..:mrgreen:..

pero' in questo stato....tu che ne sei ormai al corrente e lui che si sente insoddisfatto, per me ci mettono uno zip a consumare...

devi cercare di non farli passare al prossimo step...


----------



## Kid (3 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma lassa perde le bambine ti ripeto....sono decisioni autonome ed il resto so' solo alibi...
> 
> comunque e' chiaro che essendo per ora solo virtuale la storia, non si sia ancora guadagnato le valigie sul pianerottolo ..:mrgreen:..
> 
> ...


Stermi, sticazzi lascia perdere le bambine.Se sei sola non ci pensi due volte, con i figli ci pensi su 1000 volte. Mi pare il minimo. :incazzato:


----------



## lemon (3 Maggio 2011)

le valigie se l'è già guadagnate ma se le è riportate dentro :carneval:

dimmi un po' come fare a non farli consumare vah...


----------



## lemon (3 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Stermi, sticazzi lascia perdere le bambine.Se sei sola non ci pensi due volte, con i figli ci pensi su 1000 volte. Mi pare il minimo. :incazzato:


pure a me pare il minimo


----------



## Kid (3 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> pure a me pare il minimo


Io non mi vergogno a dire che se sto ancora insieme a mia moglie, è anche per via dei bimbi.

Poi chiaro che ci sono casi e casi: se due devono stare insieme litigando ogni giorno....


----------



## Sterminator (3 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Stermi, sticazzi lascia perdere le bambine.Se sei sola non ci pensi due volte, con i figli ci pensi su 1000 volte. Mi pare il minimo. :incazzato:


E qui casca l'asino..:mrgreen:

alibi...segui il labiale...

a  l  i  b  i...

e nulla piu'...

Ps: ao' telefona a Morelli se nun ce credi...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (3 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Sto vivendo un tradimento "virtuale" accompagnato da accuse alla mia persona riguardanti circa gli ultimi 7 anni e davvero non so con chi parlarne per ritrovare un poco di lucidità che ho completamente perso, fino a scendere nel baratro.
> 
> Questa la situazione: ci conosciamo 10 anni fa, 7 anni fa ci sposiamo e nasce la nostra prima bimba, 4 anni fa nasce la seconda. Entrambe volute e cercate.
> 
> ...


Buonasera lemon,benvenuta,si fa'per dire visto il perche' sei venuta qua'..
Io ti posso essere di aiuto spero,perche'sono anni che faccio come tuo marito,non con continuita',ma lo faccio.
 Rilevo alcune cose strane;dopo poche chat ci si incontra,e non si chiama amore neanche se diventa l'amante,figurati virtuale.
Perche'i''piccioncini''non hanno ancora fatto???Sei certa???Mi suona molto anomala la cosa,almeno io non ho mai fatto cosi'.
Detto di questo,tranquillizzati,se davvero non si sono visti in un mese,e'una bolla di sapone,stai vicina al tuo uomo con passione,vedrai che la dimentichera',in fretta.
Ciao,buona serata.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> le valigie se l'è già guadagnate ma se le è riportate dentro :carneval:
> 
> *dimmi un po' come fare a non farli consumare vah*...


Bromuro...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## minnie (3 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Non potrete più essere quelli di un tempo. Se col tempo capirete di amarvi ancora sarete ancora una coppia, pero' diversa da prima.


Quoto. Aggiungo anche che anche tu sarai una persona diversa. La verità è che il tradimento cambia la coppia e cambia le persone.
E' un terremoto. Il mondo sarà diverso. Magari anche meglio, come un terremoto si ricostruisce solo quello che vale la pena di ricostruire. Si butta via quello che si teneva per abitudine, pigrizia.


----------



## lemon (3 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buonasera lemon,benvenuta,si fa'per dire visto il perche' sei venuta qua'..
> Io ti posso essere di aiuto spero,perche'sono anni che faccio come tuo marito,non con continuita',ma lo faccio.
> Rilevo alcune cose strane;dopo poche chat ci si incontra,e non si chiama amore neanche se diventa l'amante,figurati virtuale.
> Perche'i''piccioncini''non hanno ancora fatto???Sei certa???Mi suona molto anomala la cosa,almeno io non ho mai fatto cosi'.
> ...


Grazie per la tua esperienza. Io credo che mio marito non l'abbia mai fatto tant'è che noi abbiamo sempre usato gli stessi pc, password salvate ovunque, cellulari lasciati in ogni angolo della casa. Infatti, quando ho acceso il pc e ho visto le pw blindate ho capito cosa mi sarebbe aspettato... 
Non so perché lei lo chiami amore (ci sono comunque persone che chiamano amore pure l'amico che non vedo da 15 anni del resto), ma ho la certezza (aho, lasciatemi almeno quella ) che non si sono incontrati...


----------



## chiccavs (3 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Sto vivendo un tradimento "virtuale" accompagnato da accuse alla mia persona riguardanti circa gli ultimi 7 anni e davvero non so con chi parlarne per ritrovare un poco di lucidità che ho completamente perso, fino a scendere nel baratro.
> 
> Questa la situazione: ci conosciamo 10 anni fa, 7 anni fa ci sposiamo e nasce la nostra prima bimba, 4 anni fa nasce la seconda. Entrambe volute e cercate.
> 
> ...


 Ciao Lemon, ti capisco benissimo e sto vivendo una situazione analoga alla tua...sposata da 7 anni ,due figli piccoli, ho scoperto che lui non era "solo" ma aveva una amica virtuale che però vedeva anche a lavoro, ho controllato come te e ho scoperto di tutto, glielo ho detto dopo alcuni mesi e scopro che tra le altre cose lui si e' anche "trastullato " con una appena conosciuta e che c'è stata senza tante storie...ora facciamo terapia di coppia ma viene fuori che lui e' incazzatissimo con me perche' se gli avessi detto prima che lo controllavo (lui lo sapeva in parte) non sarebbe arrivato a tanto, quindi me la sono cercata e se finisce tutto e' solo o quasi colpa mia...
Mi viene su tanta rabbia a sentire la tua storia e a quanto sia simile alla mia e forse a quella di molte/molti altri....e penso che sia difficile riporre nuovamente fiducia ad una persona che te l'ha distrutta in questo modo
Un saluto a tutti e' tanto che non mi collegavo "pc rotto"ma da oggi gas...


----------



## Simy (3 Maggio 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> Ciao Lemon, ti capisco benissimo e sto vivendo una situazione analoga alla tua...sposata da 7 anni ,due figli piccoli, ho scoperto che lui non era "solo" ma aveva una amica virtuale che però vedeva anche a lavoro, ho controllato come te e ho scoperto di tutto, glielo ho detto dopo alcuni mesi e scopro che tra le altre cose lui si e' anche "trastullato " con una appena conosciuta e che c'è stata senza tante storie...ora facciamo terapia di coppia ma viene fuori che lui e' incazzatissimo con me perche' se gli avessi detto prima che lo controllavo (lui lo sapeva in parte) non sarebbe arrivato a tanto, quindi me la sono cercata e se finisce tutto e' solo o quasi colpa mia...
> Mi viene su tanta rabbia a sentire la tua storia e a quanto sia simile alla mia e forse a quella di molte/molti altri....e penso che sia difficile riporre nuovamente fiducia ad una persona che te l'ha distrutta in questo modo
> *Un saluto a tutti e' tanto che non mi collegavo "pc rotto"ma da oggi gas*...


 Ciao Cara! bentornata! :up:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Grazie per la tua esperienza. Io credo che mio marito non l'abbia mai fatto tant'è che noi abbiamo sempre usato gli stessi pc, password salvate ovunque, cellulari lasciati in ogni angolo della casa. Infatti, quando ho acceso il pc e ho visto le pw blindate ho capito cosa mi sarebbe aspettato...
> Non so perché lei lo chiami amore (ci sono comunque persone che chiamano amore pure l'amico che non vedo da 15 anni del resto), ma ho la certezza (aho, lasciatemi almeno quella ) che non si sono incontrati...


Ma scusa io se stessi solo al livello di puttanate platoniche mica una volta scoperto me faccio le valigie e poi faccio retromarcia solo perche' c'e' anche la mia firma sul rogito de casa, ma non darei importanza alla cosa e farei ciao ciao con la manina alla partner virtuale facendola cadere nell'oblio...

come se fa ad andarsene da casa o anche solo provarci per un pucci pucci da cretinetti??boh?

percio' indaga Limo'...t'autorizzo...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## minnie (3 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Stermi, sticazzi lascia perdere le bambine.Se sei sola non ci pensi due volte, con i figli ci pensi su 1000 volte. Mi pare il minimo. :incazzato:


 
..... Parole sante..... 
Non sono alibi: è la differenza fra pensare solo a quello che fa star bene te a prescindere da quello che sta far male chi non ne può nulla e un pizzico di sacrificio e di buona volontà per non far pagare errori di coppia a tutta la famiglia.
Se l'alternativa è stare insieme litigando è un conto: allora restare insieme per i figli è un alibi.
Farsi il c_ _ o per creare un ambiente sereno, o se si è determinati in due a ricostruire nei fatti una famiglia è molto più difficile e pesante che dire "grazie e arrivederci, bello mio".


----------



## chiccavs (3 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Io invece spesso temo che sia semplicemente un modo per non prendersi la responsabilità di aver causato la rottura (soprattutto perché ama molto le sue figlie)


pUrtoppo straquoto


----------



## lemon (3 Maggio 2011)

A proposito, io non ho mai fatto terapia di coppia, mi dite qualche esprienza su come si sviluppano gli incontri? Grazie!


----------



## minnie (3 Maggio 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> Ciao Lemon, ti capisco benissimo e sto vivendo una situazione analoga alla tua...sposata da 7 anni ,due figli piccoli, ho scoperto che lui non era "solo" ma aveva una amica virtuale che però vedeva anche a lavoro, ho controllato come te e ho scoperto di tutto, glielo ho detto dopo alcuni mesi e scopro che tra le altre cose lui si e' anche "trastullato " con una appena conosciuta e che c'è stata senza tante storie...ora facciamo terapia di coppia ma viene fuori che lui e' incazzatissimo con me perche' se gli avessi detto prima che lo controllavo (lui lo sapeva in parte) non sarebbe arrivato a tanto, quindi me la sono cercata e se finisce tutto e' solo o quasi colpa mia...
> Mi viene su tanta rabbia a sentire la tua storia e a quanto sia simile alla mia e forse a quella di molte/molti altri....e penso che sia difficile riporre nuovamente fiducia ad una persona che te l'ha distrutta in questo modo
> Un saluto a tutti e' tanto che non mi collegavo "pc rotto"ma da oggi gas...


 
Tutti uguali: loro tradiscono e tu devi perdonare ma si incazzano con te perchè li controlli.... Patetici....


----------



## lemon (3 Maggio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> Tutti uguali: loro tradiscono e tu devi perdonare ma si incazzano con te perchè li controlli.... Patetici....


infatti una dele cose che proprio mi ha provocato una profonda delusione è accomunarlo al resto del mondo maschile. Per me che non ho mai generalizzato e e soprattutto l'ho creduto una persona diversa è stata una mazzata...


----------



## Sterminator (3 Maggio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> ..... Parole sante.....
> Non sono alibi: è la differenza fra pensare solo a quello che fa star bene te a prescindere da quello che sta far male chi non ne può nulla e un pizzico di sacrificio e di buona volontà per non far pagare errori di coppia a tutta la famiglia.
> Se l'alternativa è stare insieme litigando è un conto: allora restare insieme per i figli è un alibi.
> Farsi il c_ _ o per creare un ambiente sereno, o se si è determinati in due a ricostruire nei fatti una famiglia è molto più difficile e pesante che dire "grazie e arrivederci, bello mio".


Vabbe' fate come ve pare perche' capisco che sia piu' semplice usare gli alibi...

i motivi invece so' sempre altri...


----------



## Kid (3 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> A proposito, io non ho mai fatto terapia di coppia, mi dite qualche esprienza su come si sviluppano gli incontri? Grazie!


E' molto semplice: prima ti interrogano, poi ti fanno parlare, ti osservano dall'esterno e si fanno un'idea di cosa non funziona nella coppia.


----------



## Kid (3 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Vabbe' fate come ve pare perche' capisco che sia piu' semplice usare gli alibi...
> 
> i motivi invece so' sempre altri...


Stermi, non saresti nemmeno male ti togliessi il paraocchi a volte.


----------



## lemon (3 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> E' molto semplice: prima ti interrogano, poi ti fanno parlare, ti osservano dall'esterno e si fanno un'idea di cosa non funziona nella coppia.


ma ti indirizzano su argomenti specifici o ti invitano a parlare a ruota libera?


----------



## lemon (3 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Vabbe' fate come ve pare perche' capisco che sia piu' semplice usare gli alibi...
> 
> i motivi invece so' sempre altri...


e comunque spero che tu non abbia figli per parlare così :carneval:


----------



## Kid (3 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> ma ti indirizzano su argomenti specifici?


Chiaramente cercano di farti parlare dei problemi che affliggono la coppia. Ma spesso, com'è successo a me, vengono fuori inconsciamente, nemmeno li si considerava problemi...

Non so se mi sono spiegato cara.


----------



## lemon (3 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Chiaramente cercano di farti parlare dei problemi che affliggono la coppia. Ma spesso, com'è successo a me, vengono fuori inconsciamente, nemmeno li si considerava problemi...
> 
> Non so se mi sono spiegato cara.


sì, sì, grazie. :up:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Stermi, non saresti nemmeno male ti togliessi il paraocchi a volte.


Vabbe' te pensavi che il riferimento a Morelli&C era na' battuta...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

e vabbe' era na' battuta...cuntent'???

ri-fate come ve pare...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> e comunque spero che tu non abbia figli per parlare così :carneval:


ce l'ho...una di 20 anni...

ormai l'alibi me lo sarei giocato.....:mrgreen:

percio' me dovrei sforza' la neuro a pensa' a n'alternativa...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## chiccavs (3 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> A proposito, io non ho mai fatto terapia di coppia, mi dite qualche esprienza su come si sviluppano gli incontri? Grazie!


 Nel mio caso il dottore si e' messo come "arbitro"ossia da spazio a me per un po di tempo (tipo 5 minuti) poi a lui di controbattere per lo stesso tempo e contemporaneamente ci spiega la dove non ci "capiamo" ...e poi non ci da diritto di replica ossia una volta affrontato l'argomento va lasciato stare e non ci si torna piu' su...:incazzato:
Comunque e' vero che ci si pensa mille e mille volte con i figli ..io probabilmente e glielo ho detto anche a lui se non ci fossero stati i figli avrei fatto festa subito o almeno avrei subito mosso le acque non mi sarei mangiata l'anima con dubbi e paure avrei immediatamente affrontato la situazione in maniera diretta e senza repliche...ma con i figli come si fa???IL mio bimbo che ha 3 anni e mezzo ( e e' quello + grande)cerca tanto il suo babbo ma quando sente un po di tensione mi viene vicino e mi dice ...mamma ti voglio tanto bene...pensa i miei sensi di colpa...


----------



## Kid (3 Maggio 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> Nel mio caso il dottore si e' messo come "arbitro"ossia da spazio a me per un po di tempo (tipo 5 minuti) poi a lui di controbattere per lo stesso tempo e contemporaneamente ci spiega la dove non ci "capiamo" ...e poi non ci da diritto di replica ossia una volta affrontato l'argomento va lasciato stare e non ci si torna piu' su...:incazzato:
> Comunque e' vero che ci si pensa mille e mille volte con i figli ..io probabilmente e glielo ho detto anche a lui se non ci fossero stati i figli avrei fatto festa subito o almeno avrei subito mosso le acque non mi sarei mangiata l'anima con dubbi e paure avrei immediatamente affrontato la situazione in maniera diretta e senza repliche...ma con i figli come si fa???IL mio bimbo che ha 3 anni e mezzo ( e e' quello + grande)cerca tanto il suo babbo ma quando sente un po di tensione mi viene vicino e mi dice ...mamma ti voglio tanto bene...pensa i miei sensi di colpa...


Ci mancherebbe... è naturale. :up:


----------



## minnie (3 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Vabbe' fate come ve pare perche' capisco che sia piu' semplice usare gli alibi...
> 
> i motivi invece so' sempre altri...


 
.... quanto mi sei mancato caro........
Mi elenchi i motivi?


----------



## Sterminator (3 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Chiaramente cercano di farti parlare dei problemi che affliggono la coppia. *Ma spesso, com'è successo a me, vengono fuori inconsciamente, nemmeno li si considerava problemi...*
> 
> Non so se mi sono spiegato cara.


Scusa una curiosita'...

ma questi tuoi problemi che creavi e che ritengo sia facile non esserne molto coscienti, non venivano esplicitati dalla destinataria tua moglie?

e viceversa?


----------



## Sterminator (3 Maggio 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> Nel mio caso il dottore si e' messo come "arbitro"ossia da spazio a me per un po di tempo (tipo 5 minuti) poi a lui di controbattere per lo stesso tempo e contemporaneamente ci spiega la dove non ci "capiamo" ...e poi non ci da diritto di replica ossia una volta affrontato l'argomento va lasciato stare e non ci si torna piu' su...:incazzato:
> Comunque e' vero che ci si pensa mille e mille volte con i figli ..io probabilmente e glielo ho detto anche a lui se non ci fossero stati i figli avrei fatto festa subito o almeno avrei subito mosso le acque non mi sarei mangiata l'anima con dubbi e paure avrei immediatamente affrontato la situazione in maniera diretta e senza repliche...ma con i figli come si fa???IL mio bimbo che ha 3 anni e mezzo ( e e' quello + grande)cerca tanto il suo babbo ma quando sente un po di tensione mi viene vicino e mi dice ...mamma ti voglio tanto bene...pensa i miei sensi di colpa...


Ma non e' affatto vero...

qua passa anche gente senza figli e per convincerli che so' ormai "scoppiati" e la separazione e' conseguente ci vogliono le bombe atomiche a grappolo...

dovrebbe essere na' passeggiata di salute allora...

n'altra verita' e' che ognuno fa come gli dice la capoccia ed alla fine butta nel cesso tutto quello che gli dicono gli altri...

e' inutile spesso...se perde tempo come stando al bar..

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Maggio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> .... quanto mi sei mancato caro........
> *Mi elenchi i motivi*?


A freddo, meglio di no...

se capita l'argomento, propenso...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (3 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Scusa una curiosita'...
> 
> ma questi tuoi problemi che creavi e che ritengo sia facile non esserne molto coscienti, non venivano esplicitati dalla destinataria tua moglie?
> 
> e viceversa?


Non è che li creavo io, c'erano ma non venivano riconosciuti e quindi affrontati.

La terapia è servita appunto per dissotterrare i problemi non risolti.


----------



## lothar57 (3 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Grazie per la tua esperienza. Io credo che mio marito non l'abbia mai fatto tant'è che noi abbiamo sempre usato gli stessi pc, password salvate ovunque, cellulari lasciati in ogni angolo della casa. Infatti, quando ho acceso il pc e ho visto le pw blindate ho capito cosa mi sarebbe aspettato...
> Non so perché lei lo chiami amore (ci sono comunque persone che chiamano amore pure l'amico che non vedo da 15 anni del resto), ma ho la certezza (aho, lasciatemi almeno quella ) che non si sono incontrati...


Molto invornito...fa'tenerezza poveretto,per queste cose si usano cell segretii etc...
Amica mia e'alle prime armi,e tu puoi bloccarlo con facilita',non c'e'niente di male a mio parere in una relazione virtuale,il problema nasce incontrandosi e finendo a letto insieme,allora diventa tosta la cosa.
Ma almeno sai se in foto o webcam si sono visti...non sara'un''amore''al buio...spero!!!


----------



## Sterminator (3 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Non è che li creavo io, c'erano ma non venivano riconosciuti e quindi affrontati.
> 
> La terapia è servita appunto per dissotterrare i problemi non risolti.


Boh?E che problemi so' se ne' a te e ne' a tua moglie o viceversa davano fastidio non essendo riconosciuti come problemi appunto?

Io mi riferivo ad un mio comportamento che non ravviso fastidioso ma che dia fastidio a mia moglie mentre lei se ne sta in silenzio senza sputare il rospo o lo sputa ed io me ne sbatto lo stesso.....


----------



## Kid (3 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Boh?E che problemi so' se ne' a te e ne' a tua moglie o viceversa davano fastidio non essendo riconosciuti come problemi appunto?
> 
> Io mi riferivo ad un mio comportamento che non ravviso fastidioso ma che dia fastidio a mia moglie mentre lei se ne sta in silenzio senza sputare il rospo o lo sputa ed io me ne sbatto lo stesso.....


Magari lì per lì tali problemi non venivano affrontati e si lasciavano lì a macerare.... solo che una volta che tornavano fuori erano peggio di prima.

Comunque la mia terapista, era una femminista incallita e le sono stato subito sui maroni. E, giuro, si chiamava dottoressa Corna! :unhappy:

Forse per questo non ho un bellissimo ricordo.


----------



## lemon (3 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Molto invornito...fa'tenerezza poveretto,per queste cose si usano cell segretii etc...
> Amica mia e'alle prime armi,e tu puoi bloccarlo con facilita',non c'e'niente di male a mio parere in una relazione virtuale,il problema nasce incontrandosi e finendo a letto insieme,allora diventa tosta la cosa.
> Ma almeno sai se in foto o webcam si sono visti...non sara'un''amore''al buio...spero!!!


e come lo potrei bloccare, da vero esperto che sei?:carneval:

Non ha web cam, solo fotografie (e lei è oggettivamente molto carina)


----------



## Kid (3 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> e come lo potrei bloccare, da vero esperto che sei?:carneval:
> 
> Non ha web cam, solo fotografie (e lei è oggettivamente molto carina)



Passami il suo contatto che ci penso io... :mrgreen:

Ok scherzo, torno a cuccia. Scusa, sono tempi difficili per me! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Magari lì per lì tali problemi non venivano affrontati e si lasciavano lì a macerare.... solo che una volta che tornavano fuori erano peggio di prima.
> 
> Comunque la mia terapista, *era una femminista incallita *e le sono stato subito sui maroni. E, giuro, si chiamava dottoressa Corna! :unhappy:
> 
> Forse per questo non ho un bellissimo ricordo.


Per me non c'entrava un cazzo, e' il comportamento irrispettoso che da' al cazzo...fidate...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

nun fa' come Berlusca che se sente perseguitato dalla toghe rosse...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lemon (3 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Passami il suo contatto che ci penso io... :mrgreen:
> 
> Ok scherzo, torno a cuccia. Scusa, sono tempi difficili per me! :mrgreen:


più che altro avevo pensato di proporla a un professionista come lothar:rotfl:


----------



## lemon (3 Maggio 2011)

Comunque ringrazio di cuore tutti tutti tutti per e risposte. Mi avete dato tanti spunti di riflessione e mi avete anche strappato quache sorriso che non fa mai male in questi momenti orribili!


----------



## Sterminator (3 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> più che altro avevo pensato di proporla a un professionista come lothar:rotfl:


Pija e poi glje parte la brocca, te ne assumi te la responsabilita'?:mrgreen:

per la serie anche i serial killer hanno un'anima...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (3 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Per me non c'entrava un cazzo, e' il comportamento irrispettoso che da' al cazzo...fidate...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


L'altra volta m'hai dato del leghista, ora del Berlusca.

Alla prossima te vengo a cercà! :mexican:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> L'altra volta m'hai dato del leghista, ora del Berlusca.
> 
> Alla prossima te vengo a cercà! :mexican:


Vabbe' ma secondo la vulgata che tromba ancora da dio a 75 anni, pensavo che te facesse piace' ave' un modello del genere...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

invece c'ha la pompetta ar posto der cazzo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (3 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Comunque ringrazio di cuore tutti tutti tutti per e risposte. Mi avete dato tanti spunti di riflessione e mi avete anche strappato quache sorriso che non fa mai male in questi momenti orribili!


Ci mancherebbe...

I sorrisi? Sono la miglior cura credimi.

Ma non fare come me, che per stare meglio ho cominciato a sparare cazzate e ora non riesco più a tornare normale! :rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe...
> 
> I sorrisi? Sono la miglior cura credimi.
> 
> Ma non fare come me, che per stare meglio ho cominciato a sparare cazzate e ora non riesco più a tornare normale! :rotfl:


Invece io te vedo migliorato...assai...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (3 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Invece te vedo migliorato...assai...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Vado a sprazzi sai. Sono irrazionale come una donna! :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (3 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> e come lo potrei bloccare, da vero esperto che sei?:carneval:
> 
> Non ha web cam, solo fotografie (e lei è oggettivamente molto carina)


 
daiiiiii non dirmi che non sai come fare a battere una ''concorrenza''piu'vecchia di 20 anni...hai un'enorme vantaggio sulle altre tradire,conosci il tuo avversario,per te e'un volto,sicuramente sara'bella,ma 20 anni sono tanti.....dimmi se ti va'l'eta dei chiamati in causa...cioe'voi tre.
Intanto che lavoro penso a come posso aiutarti,sinceramente,almeno qualcosa di buono lo debbo fare,se no divento proprio un diavolo....o lo sono gia'???:mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## elena (3 Maggio 2011)

scusate ma quando ho letto il titolo di questo 3d ho pensato a qusto...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyZj5eMc43o


----------



## Papero (3 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> daiiiiii non dirmi che non sai come fare a battere una ''concorrenza''piu'vecchia di 20 anni...hai un'enorme vantaggio sulle altre tradire,conosci il tuo avversario,per te e'un volto,sicuramente sara'bella,ma 20 anni sono tanti.....dimmi se ti va'l'eta dei chiamati in causa...cioe'voi tre.
> Intanto che lavoro penso a come posso aiutarti,sinceramente,almeno qualcosa di buono lo debbo fare,se no divento proprio un diavolo....o lo sono gia'???:mexican::mexican::mexican:


Forse non hai capito: 20 meno li ha l'amante virtuale di suo marito! La cosa strana è che si chiamano "maore" pur non essendosi mai visti... sarà vero? In ogni caso a mio modesto parere è una zoccoletta e per questo c'è da ver paura di lei...


----------



## Simy (3 Maggio 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Forse non hai capito: 20 meno li ha l'amante virtuale di suo marito! La cosa strana è che si chiamano "maore" pur non essendosi mai visti... sarà vero? In ogni caso a mio modesto parere è una zoccoletta e per questo c'è da ver paura di lei...


 :up:


----------



## lemon (3 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> L'altra volta m'hai dato del leghista, ora del Berlusca.
> 
> Alla prossima te vengo a cercà! :mexican:


ma veramente! Ci va duro con gli insulti eh:mexican:


----------



## lemon (3 Maggio 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Forse non hai capito: 20 meno li ha l'amante virtuale di suo marito! La cosa strana è che si chiamano "maore" pur non essendosi mai visti... sarà vero? In ogni caso a mio modesto parere è una zoccoletta e per questo c'è da ver paura di lei...


io ho 43 anni, mio marito ne ha 37 (commenti?) la tizia ne ha 21. Lei gli scrive anche che lo ama pur non essendosi incontrati. E certo che c'ho paura di lei! Quando io gli ho detto di andare a viversela, lui mi ha ache risposto che non ci va perché potrebbe pentirsene. Capito?


----------



## lothar57 (3 Maggio 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Forse non hai capito: 20 meno li ha l'amante virtuale di suo marito! La cosa strana è che si chiamano "maore" pur non essendosi mai visti... sarà vero? In ogni caso a mio modesto parere è una zoccoletta e per questo c'è da ver paura di lei...


 
Papero grazie....la mia maledizione di leggere in fretta.....questo cambia tutto,io ho un contatto con una che ne ha 20 in meno,ma.....diffido tantissmo...anche se a vederla e'gran gnocca..piedi di piombo.....
Sai che concordo con te???Io amore,a parte che lo tengo per mia moglie,non lo direi mai,neanche una volta conosciuta.
Si, puo essere molta pericolosa,sopratutto se l'invornito maschio  fosse facoltoso e l'''innamorata''poveretta....
Ciao Papero grazie ancora sei prezioso...

Lemon non sara'cosi'per caso????


----------



## Sterminator (3 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> io ho 43 anni, mio marito ne ha 37 *(commenti?)* la tizia ne ha 21. Lei gli scrive anche che lo ama pur non essendosi incontrati. E certo che c'ho paura di lei! Quando io gli ho detto di andare a viversela, lui mi ha ache risposto che non ci va perché potrebbe pentirsene. Capito?


No...anche se sei al pelo...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Comunque un occhio aperto ce l'ha il ragasso...

ma perche' non chiude sto cazzo de call center allora?


----------



## lothar57 (3 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> io ho 43 anni, mio marito ne ha 37 (commenti?) la tizia ne ha 21. Lei gli scrive anche che lo ama pur non essendosi incontrati. E certo che c'ho paura di lei! Quando io gli ho detto di andare a viversela, lui mi ha ache risposto che non ci va perché potrebbe pentirsene. Capito?


cavolo ti leggo in diretta.....non esiste io ho un figlio di 21 anni.
Allora ascoltami che io di anni ne ho ben 10 in piu'di te:una 21enne che''ama''uno di 37,delle due l'una e'da ricovero,o e'cacciatrice di €,pellicce,Golf Gti,o similari.....stai in campana....


----------



## lemon (3 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> No...anche se sei al pelo...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


A quanto pare la ricerca di conferme su quanto è fico gli rende bene solo trovandola fuori casa (anche perché io per mesi non gliel'ho proprio detto)...


No lothar, non è facoltoso, è semplicemente uno che sa usare bene le parole e "intortare" una di 20 anni...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> io ho 43 anni, mio marito ne ha 37 (commenti?) la tizia ne ha 21. Lei gli scrive anche che lo ama pur non essendosi incontrati. E certo che c'ho paura di lei! Quando io gli ho detto di andare a viversela, lui mi ha ache risposto che non ci va perché potrebbe pentirsene. Capito?


Perchè hai paura? E di che poi?
Ok gli ha scritto che lo ama e allora? 
E con ciò?
Hai mai pensato che proprio ehm, la frontiera del virtuale, crea perfino storie d'amore...appunto virtuali?
Ovvio che non ci va...lo hai sgamato.
Forse quello che ti fa incazzare è che lui non ci va, non per rispetto a te, o ai vostri sentimenti, ma perchè pensa alle conseguenze no?
Smolla XD...smolla...
Ma tu pensi che una volta passati dal virtuale al reale...sarà....amore? 
Quello che intendi tu?
Insomma ma quale abisso di orrore eh?
Uffa, dai, è solo uno che ha giocattolato, anche per evadere dalla situazione di dura pressione che sta vivendo no?
Cioè tu a 43 anni, ti fai spaventare da na squinzietta di 20?
Andiamo bene eh?

Perchè non provi, munifica come non mai, a dirgli...ok caro, prendi vai e incontra sta tizia, poi torna e mi dici com'è stato.

Spiegami che cosa può darle una vent'enne di così sublime e irrinunciabile...
Ok...ok...le tette stanno su, la cellulite ne ha meno di te, ok...ok...

Per te sarebbe un abisso di orrore, se si incontrano, vanno assieme, e si innamorano come due adolescenti...
Per te sarebbe un abisso di orrore se lui trova in lei la sua compagna, quella che aveva sempre sognato, e che si era sforzato di vedere in te, facendosi andare bene di tutto e di più.

Invece lui forse ha solo bisogno di staccare la spina un attimo e di evadere...
Poi quando torna dalla sua vacanzina parti tu: ma si munifica e inflessibile...lui deve arrangiarsi per una settimana in tutto e per tutto.

Tu intanto ti rilassi e ti riposi in un centro benessere ( oddio cara, se vuoi ci sono anche i centri penessere ), e tornati decidete che fare...

Ma per ora tiri su tutto un cancan...perchè lei le ha detto di amarlo...pfui figuriamoci...ne ho avute io che mi hanno scritto di amarmi...sisisissisisi...ma poi nei fatti?


----------



## elena (3 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> A quanto pare la ricerca di conferme su quanto è fico gli rende bene solo trovandola fuori casa (anche perché io per mesi non gliel'ho proprio detto)...
> 
> 
> *No lothar, non è facoltoso, è semplicemente uno che sa usare bene le parole e "intortare" una di 20 anni...*


ecco appunto...scusatemi se mi intrometto così bruscamente...ma uno di 37 anni a confronto con una di 21...beh...non dovrebbe essere incapace di intendere e di volere...o no?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> A quanto pare la ricerca di conferme su quanto è fico gli rende bene solo trovandola fuori casa (anche perché io per mesi non gliel'ho proprio detto)...
> 
> 
> No lothar, non è facoltoso, è semplicemente uno che sa usare bene le parole e "intortare" una di 20 anni...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Ma sai quanto è facile intortare una di venti anni? Eh?
Ma sai invece che le donne più interessanti sono quelle non intortabili?
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
Più giovani sono...più se le bevono eh?
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
Proprio una settimana fa, parlai con una al bar sottocasa...forse neanche venti anni aveva...e mi lasciò con un sospiro...." Ah, tu si che sai regalare delle emozioni!"....dai su...e chissà cosa pensa...eh? " Ciò un uomo di 44, che mi daà attenzioni, mi dice che sono carina, intelligente, simpatica, profonda, sensibile, romantica, dolce..."
Dovrei dirle..." Senti Giulia, guarda come sono ridotto, liberami dalle mie amiche carampane di 40 suonati!"....e lei..." Ma Conte...un uomo gaudioso come te, re di ogni festa, che si accompagna con queste vecchie cadenti..."


----------



## lemon (3 Maggio 2011)

Dai... il titolo sull'abisso di orrore è avere accanto un uomo che mi dice che non mi ama più e vedersi prima o poi a dover prendere io quella decisione a discapito di una coppia nella quale ho sempre creduto e anche di una famiglia con due bimbe piccine...

Poi voi avete portato la cosa solo sul binario della tizia e vi ho risposto in merito a quello. Ma non si tratta solo di quello...


----------



## lemon (3 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> ecco appunto...scusatemi se mi intrometto così bruscamente...ma uno di 37 anni a confronto con una di 21...beh...non dovrebbe essere incapace di intendere e di volere...o no?


anche io fino a un paio di mesi fa pensavo che questa fosse una certezza...


----------



## lemon (3 Maggio 2011)

Ma io credo che lui non avesse bisogno di persone particolarmente interessanti. Credo che la prima con cui ha chattato (per sfiga pure carina) e che gli ha detto che è in gamba sia bastata a non fargli affrontare la crisi con me e a rifugiarsi in questo mondo di amoreggiamenti virtuali...


----------



## aristocat (3 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè non provi, munifica come non mai, a dirgli...ok caro, prendi vai e incontra sta tizia, poi torna e mi dici com'è stato.
> [...]
> 
> Invece lui forse ha solo bisogno di staccare la spina un attimo e di evadere...
> ...


Ecco era quello che volevo dire io ma tu l'hai detto meglio 
Cioè, Lemon, nella "sfiga" hai la fortuna che tuo marito è un papà presente e responsabile, uno che per la famiglia "c'è". Benissimo. 
Capisco il fatto che i sentimenti ti portano a scagliarti contro di lui e lui contro di te... ma intanto hai la conferma che, appunto, i sentimenti ci sono. 
Ora qui si tratta di mettere da parte l'orgoglio , il livore, e cercare di porti come se tu fossi "al di sopra"... cioè in questo momento pensa alle priorità e aspettati solo che lui collabori. In armonia. Da Donna con le palle d'acciaio, insomma. Datevi degli obiettivi e lavorate in tandem su quelli. Mantieni sempre il sorriso. La scappatella si dovrebbe sgonfiare da sè... Se era una storia importante, lui aveva già fatto fagotto da solo... bambini o non bambini. 

E sì, prenditi più tempo per te... rilassati di +... se è un bravo papà hai la fortuna che puoi delegare a lui, senza timore che combini disastri . Vedrai che con la mente impegnata in cose degne, tuo marito riconoscerà prima cosa conta davvero 

in bocca al lupo, puoi farcela


----------



## aristocat (3 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Ma io credo che lui non avesse bisogno di persone particolarmente interessanti. Credo che la prima con cui ha chattato (per sfiga pure carina) e che gli ha detto che è in gamba sia bastata a non fargli affrontare la crisi con me e a rifugiarsi in questo mondo di amoreggiamenti virtuali...


Appunto, da qui capisci lo spessore di tutta questa commedia


----------



## Sterminator (3 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> A quanto pare la ricerca di conferme su quanto è fico gli rende bene solo trovandola fuori casa (anche perché io per mesi non gliel'ho proprio detto)...
> 
> 
> No lothar, non è facoltoso, è semplicemente uno che sa usare bene le parole e "intortare" una di 20 anni...


Ma lo so, pero' non puo' continuare a fartele in faccia, ora che lo sai....

devi fare qualcosa di forte...

il servizio de piatti che t'ha regalato zia t'interessa?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

ha bisogno di uno spavento...


----------



## elena (3 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Dai... il titolo sull'abisso di orrore è avere accanto un uomo che mi dice che non mi ama più e vedersi prima o poi a dover prendere io quella decisione a discapito di una coppia nella quale ho sempre creduto e anche di una famiglia con due bimbe piccine...
> 
> Poi voi avete portato la cosa solo sul binario della tizia e vi ho risposto in merito a quello. Ma non si tratta solo di quello...


ad ogni modo credo che non dovresti pensare a quello che vuoi lui facesse, altrimenti non ne vieni a capo (e l'erbavoglio non esiste)
ascolta chi ti dice di centrarti soprattutto su di te per arrivare a concepirti come una persona indipendente da lui e libera di valutare e di capire ciò che vuoi per te stessa e per le tue creature
accettando la situazione com'è
accettando lui per come adesso è
accettando che adesso al vostra coppia è scoppiata
considerando che le cose cambieranno
(le cose cambiano sempre)


----------



## aristocat (3 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma lo so, pero' non puo' continuare a fartele in faccia, ora che lo sai....
> 
> devi fare qualcosa di forte...
> 
> ...


In faccia non gliele farà mai, ma se lei si incazza lui ci prende più gusto secondo me. Tipo bambino dispettoso, scusa Lemon il paragone poco felice


----------



## lemon (3 Maggio 2011)

eh, mi serve sostegno per diventare donna con le palle di acciaio... Mica ce la faccio da sola...


Come primo passo, visto che non ce l'ho, sto pensando di acquistare una piccola auto personale per sparire quando voglio :mrgreen:


----------



## lemon (3 Maggio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> In faccia non gliele farà mai, ma se lei si incazza lui ci prende più gusto secondo me. Tipo bambino dispettoso, scusa Lemon il paragone poco felice


non ti preoccupare, è proprio il paragone giusto! Perché se io non avessi messo in piedi i casini che ho creato per la tizia (compreso lancio del cellulare dal secondo piano sigh) lui a quest'ora forse l'avrebbe già messa da parte..


----------



## Sterminator (3 Maggio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> In faccia non gliele farà mai, *ma se lei si incazza lui ci prende più gusto secondo me. *Tipo bambino dispettoso, scusa Lemon il paragone poco felice


Praticamente in faccia gia' lo sta facendo....se non da' prove di aver mollato la zoccoletta...

e sull'evidenziato ti diro' che se ci si inkazza ben bene scommetto che avrebbe na' tale paranoia ad avvicinarsi al pc o al call center che andrebbe avanti ad Imodium...

quindi controllo totale....e fanculo alla privacy del cazzo che qua e' fuori luogo...

bisogna giocare a carte scoperte...


----------



## lemon (3 Maggio 2011)

no no... Più io non mollo la presa e più lui si intestardisce sulla tizia, l'ho proprio visto nei contatti che hanno avuto... Nei periodi in cui sono stata più rilassata e disposta al dialogo non la sentiva. Appena io mi incazzo come una iena, lei diventa la santa che lo salverà...


----------



## aristocat (3 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> no no... Più io non mollo la presa e più lui si intestardisce sulla tizia, l'ho proprio visto nei contatti che hanno avuto... Nei periodi in cui sono stata più rilassata e disposta al dialogo non la sentiva. Appena io mi incazzo come una iena, lei diventa la santa che lo salverà...


e allora vai avanti così, tanto non hai niente da perdere perchè con l'altro metodo (= Grande Scenata Apocalittica) si è visto come ha reagito...:condom:


----------



## aristocat (3 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Praticamente in faccia gia' lo sta facendo....se non da' prove di aver mollato la zoccoletta...
> 
> e sull'evidenziato ti diro' che se ci si inkazza ben bene scommetto che avrebbe na' tale paranoia ad avvicinarsi al pc o al call center che andrebbe avanti ad Imodium...
> 
> ...


ma non tutti sono uguali, Stermi... per me questo marito preferisce essere gambizzato piuttosto che far vedere che si lascia spaventare da due urlacci della moglie...


----------



## lemon (3 Maggio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> e allora vai avanti così, tanto non hai niente da perdere perchè con l'altro metodo (= Grande Scenata Apocalittica) si è visto come ha reagito...:condom:


ma a volte gli metterei le mani al collo! Come posso mantenere la calma costante? Ci sono metodi sperimentati? :carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> no no... Più io non mollo la presa e più lui si intestardisce sulla tizia, l'ho proprio visto nei contatti che hanno avuto... Nei periodi in cui sono stata più rilassata e disposta al dialogo non la sentiva. Appena io mi incazzo come una iena, lei diventa la santa che lo salverà...


Ma s'intestardirebbe istess....cambiano solo tempistiche...

come fai e fai se sbaglia...:mrgreen:

almeno il verdetto arriva prima e gli rendi la vita piu' difficile...

pure il dolce gli vuoi dare?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Maggio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> ma non tutti sono uguali, Stermi... per me questo marito preferisce essere gambizzato piuttosto che far vedere che si lascia spaventare da due urlacci della moglie...


Due urlacci?

dentro casa devi trasferirgli Guantanamo, torture comprese....

vojo vede' se rifa' le valigie e pija er volo sul serio il collega de mi' cognato...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> ma a volte gli metterei le mani al collo! Come posso mantenere la calma costante? Ci sono metodi sperimentati? :carneval:


Ma che calma, cosi' introietti lo stress e te lo somatizzi pure...:mrgreen:

sfogate invece ne hai tutti i diritti...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## elena (3 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
> Ma sai quanto è facile intortare una di venti anni? Eh?
> Ma sai invece che le donne più interessanti sono quelle non intortabili?
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
> ...


appunto...uno di 37 anni se la magna a bocconcini una di 21 eh?


----------



## lemon (3 Maggio 2011)

Poco fa mi ha chiamato e detto sì alla terapia di coppia all'appuntamento che già ha fissato per lunedì.


----------



## elena (3 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> ma a volte gli metterei le mani al collo! Come posso mantenere la calma costante? Ci sono metodi sperimentati? :carneval:


questo può dirtelo chi c'è passato direttamente senza passare dal via :carneval:
metodi sperimentati magari ce ne fossero
e questo forum non esisterebbe
io ti ho detto la mia qualche messaggio fa
ma forse era troppo banale o forse non hai letto


----------



## lemon (3 Maggio 2011)

certo che ho letto elena! E ne faccio tesoro! La messa in pratica però so già che mi sarà mooooolto difficile perché ho la testa che sta lavorando a mille...


----------



## Sterminator (3 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> questo può dirtelo chi c'è passato direttamente senza passare dal via :carneval:
> metodi sperimentati magari ce ne fossero
> e questo forum non esisterebbe
> io ti ho detto la mia qualche messaggio fa
> ma forse era troppo banale o forse non hai letto


Io parto dal presupposto che siamo trattati come permettiamo agli altri di trattarci...

figurati se manco il pentimento c'e' ed uno/a continuasse a farsi bellamente i cazzi suoi davanti a me...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Dai... il titolo sull'abisso di orrore è avere accanto un uomo che mi dice che non mi ama più e vedersi prima o poi a dover prendere io quella decisione a discapito di una coppia nella quale ho sempre creduto e anche di una famiglia con due bimbe piccine...
> 
> Poi voi avete portato la cosa solo sul binario della tizia e vi ho risposto in merito a quello. Ma non si tratta solo di quello...


Almeno è stato crudo e sincero no?
Un conto sono i sentimenti, un conto è decidere se lui vuole stare accanto a te nonostante non ti ami più.
L'amore muore eh?


----------



## lemon (3 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Io parto dal presupposto che siamo trattati come permettiamo agli altri di trattarci...
> 
> figurati se manco il pentimento c'e' ed uno/a continuasse a farsi bellamente i cazzi suoi davanti a me...


ma lui in  questo momento mi detesta e quindi pensa di fare la cosa giusta... Che pentimento vuoi che ci sia credendo di fare la cosa giusta?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ecco era quello che volevo dire io ma tu l'hai detto meglio
> Cioè, Lemon, nella "sfiga" hai la fortuna che tuo marito è un papà presente e responsabile, uno che per la famiglia "c'è". Benissimo.
> Capisco il fatto che i sentimenti ti portano a scagliarti contro di lui e lui contro di te... ma intanto hai la conferma che, appunto, i sentimenti ci sono.
> Ora qui si tratta di mettere da parte l'orgoglio , il livore, e cercare di porti come se tu fossi "al di sopra"... cioè in questo momento pensa alle priorità e aspettati solo che lui collabori. In armonia. Da Donna con le palle d'acciaio, insomma. Datevi degli obiettivi e lavorate in tandem su quelli. Mantieni sempre il sorriso. La scappatella si dovrebbe sgonfiare da sè... Se era una storia importante, lui aveva già fatto fagotto da solo... bambini o non bambini.
> ...


Si hai ragione.
Magari capisce che ci sono delle responsabilità.
Bellissimo post comunque, Ari sempre regale come sempre!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> ma lui in questo momento mi detesta e quindi pensa di fare la cosa giusta... Che pentimento vuoi che ci sia credendo di fare la cosa giusta?


 
Non detesta te, detesta se stesso perchè si sente come una foglia al vento.

Prova a pensare quanto deve sentirsi stupido e banale ad infatuarsi di una ventenne. Ci vuole intelligenza a fare una cosa del genere?

Quoti il Conte: lascialo fare e poi parti tu.

Non per ripicca, però: per ristabilire l'equità.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> In faccia non gliele farà mai, ma se lei si incazza lui ci prende più gusto secondo me. Tipo bambino dispettoso, scusa Lemon il paragone poco felice


Già e magari le ride pure in faccia e le dice...Vecchia carampana hai finito di maltrattarmi...ora mi rifugio tra le braccia di quella che mi dice che mi ama...tu continui a pestare sul mio orgoglio...lei invece mi fa sentire l'uomo migliore del mondo...ah l'amore, il vero amore...hai ragione Ari...

Poi diciamocelo certe scenette pacchiane sanno da saga ottocentesca: siamo nel 2011, con dinamiche di coppia tutte differenti.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> ma lui in  questo momento mi detesta e quindi pensa di fare la cosa giusta... Che pentimento vuoi che ci sia credendo di fare la cosa giusta?


Appunto...niente pentimento...fagli vedere i sorci verdi...

e' imbriacato per la novita' e non sa di fare una cazzata...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> no no... Più io non mollo la presa e più lui si intestardisce sulla tizia, l'ho proprio visto nei contatti che hanno avuto... Nei periodi in cui sono stata più rilassata e disposta al dialogo non la sentiva. Appena io mi incazzo come una iena, lei diventa la santa che lo salverà...


Si si è così sai?
La mia amante giocava molto su sto fatto...
" Ma cosa ci fai ancora lì con una moglie del genere?"...
E io..." Beh con lei passo nottate a parlare...con te invece?"...
TI ho detto smolla e fregatene...
Fagli capire che lei per te NON ESISTE...che tu hai una famiglia da mandare avanti...e che lo farai con o senza di lui.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non detesta te, detesta se stesso perchè si sente come una foglia al vento.
> 
> *Prova a pensare quanto deve sentirsi stupido e banale ad infatuarsi di una ventenne.* Ci vuole intelligenza a fare una cosa del genere?
> 
> ...


Per me sopravvaluti i suoi pensieri...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

che poi i vostri consigli so' proprio fantastici per ricucire e senza strapp...:mrgreen:

io invece ce vedo solo sfankulate assicurate da ambo le parti cosi'...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si si è così sai?
> La mia amante giocava molto su sto fatto...
> " Ma cosa ci fai ancora lì con una moglie del genere?"...
> E io..." Beh con lei passo nottate a parlare...con te invece?"...
> ...


Dici che uno/a con un minimo di dignita' sopporterebbe sta roba?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> ma lui in  questo momento mi detesta e quindi pensa di fare la cosa giusta... Che pentimento vuoi che ci sia credendo di fare la cosa giusta?


Brava.
Scusami eh?
Cosa dice il figliuol prodigo? Dammi la parte dei miei beni che mi spetta e poi parto per la mia fantastica vita. Poi finisce con il culo per terra. Tira le somme e si dice...Ma che razza di cazzata che ho fatto, guarda come sono ridotto, mentre a casa di mio padre i servi stan meglio di me.
Senti pensela a 360 gradi...invece di tirare piatti o fare scenate...fai lo sciopero della colf...in silenzio...
Quando non ha più calzini puliti, serena e fiduciosa gli fai..." Ma caro, fatti lavare e stirare da lei no? Hai una gran donna che ti ama: appunto ti accudirà molto meglio di quanto ho saputo fare io!".

Ehm...Ti dico una cosa, sull'importanza di avere un'amica. Ma veramente amica eh? Ma anche DONNA e non stupidina. Ecco vedi, l'amica è quella che sa farti un elenco dettegliato di quanto le mogli fanno in silenzio, o per amore, o per dovere, o per responsabilità, e che noi mariti tante volte sottovalutiamo.

Penso sia questo il motivo per cui certe storie adulterine scoppiano.
Un conto è dirsi: ok, siamo bastardi egoisti, e ci pappiamo la crema dell'amore, un conto è uscire dal seminato e dire...ehi cocca ho lasciato la moglie per te, ora tu mi farai da moglie? ( Con tutto l'aspetto materiale che: non si vede nei filmetti di Rete4).


----------



## lothar57 (3 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
> Ma sai quanto è facile intortare una di venti anni? Eh?
> Ma sai invece che le donne più interessanti sono quelle non intortabili?
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
> ...


Ehhh si Caro Conte come al solito non sbagli....in effetti se lui e'un po'furbetto,e a 37 anni dovrebbe esserlo,puo'raccontarle che ns Signore e'morto di freddo e non in croce,e lei se la beve...21 anni ahahahahh vedo mio figlio,che non e'invornito,ma immagino....cosa possa succedere.
Pero'Conte non vedi il pericolo???Puo'una a 21 anni correre dietro proprio ad uno sposato piu'vecchio 16 anni???
E questo patacca qua'???
Cosa pensa di fare.....
Mahhh non la vedo chiara....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:sai la canzone di Mingardi in dialetto nostro??sara'mica cosi'.........
Alla fine del sesso lui dice che e' 'contento,innamorato, etc....e lei risponde ''csa'vut dir che tam pegh brisa'???''''
Traduco''e allora???cosa vorresti dire che non mi paghi??'':carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non detesta te, detesta se stesso perchè si sente come una foglia al vento.
> 
> Prova a pensare quanto deve sentirsi stupido e banale ad infatuarsi di una ventenne. Ci vuole intelligenza a fare una cosa del genere?
> 
> ...


Ragioni da donna.
Conosci l'orgoglio dei palloni gonfiati? Dei bambini cresciuti?
Magari si sente perfino figo eh? 
Ehi...ma ti rendi conto?
Una splendida vent'enne che mi dice che mi ama...capisci Chiara? MI AMA...e quando mi capita?
Ohi...mi ama eh?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Per me sopravvaluti i suoi pensieri...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


 
Perchè invece i tuoi? 

Ah, sì, servivano a eliminare il ciarpame che si annida in tutte le case....:idea:


----------



## Eliade (3 Maggio 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Forse non hai capito: 20 meno li ha l'amante virtuale di suo marito! La cosa strana è che si chiamano "maore" pur non essendosi mai visti... sarà vero?* In ogni caso a mio modesto parere è una zoccoletta *e per questo c'è da ver paura di lei...


Peggio, è una zoccoletta che crede al vero amore virtuale! 


lothar57 ha detto:


> cavolo ti leggo in diretta.....non esiste io ho un figlio di 21 anni.
> Allora ascoltami che io di anni ne ho ben 10 in piu'di te:una 21enne che''ama''uno di 37,delle due l'una* e'da ricovero,o e'cacciatrice di €,pellicce,Golf Gti,o similari.....stai in campana.*...


Peggio è una ragazza di 21 anni che si crede più matura dell'età che ha, che i ragazzi della sua età non le interessano e che crede che l'età non conta in amore. Che cosa romantica...



lemon ha detto:


> no no... Più io non mollo la presa e più lui si intestardisce sulla tizia, l'ho proprio visto nei contatti che hanno avuto... Nei periodi in cui sono stata più rilassata e disposta al dialogo non la sentiva. Appena io mi incazzo come una iena, lei diventa la santa che lo salverà...


benvenuta, permettimelo...che idiota tuo marito!

Comunque in bocca al lupo per la terapia di coppia. L'unico consiglio che posso darti è quello di mantenere sempre la calma. Se pensi di non riuscirci, fatti una promessa/datti un obiettivo, metti un braccialetto e ogni volta che senti di star per perdere le staffe guardalo e ricordati del tuo obiettivo. A me aiuta...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ragioni da donna.
> *Conosci l'orgoglio dei palloni gonfiati? Dei bambini cresciuti?*
> Magari si sente perfino figo eh?
> Ehi...ma ti rendi conto?
> ...


No, quegli uomini nemmeno si avvicinano a me, li sgonfio con le mie spine

:mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ehhh si Caro Conte come al solito non sbagli....in effetti se lui e'un po'furbetto,e a 37 anni dovrebbe esserlo,puo'raccontarle che ns Signore e'morto di freddo e non in croce,e lei se la beve...21 anni ahahahahh vedo mio figlio,che non e'invornito,ma immagino....cosa possa succedere.
> Pero'Conte non vedi il pericolo???Puo'una a 21 anni correre dietro proprio ad uno sposato piu'vecchio 16 anni???
> E questo patacca qua'???
> Cosa pensa di fare.....
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Ma tu non pensi che io non abbia donnine di 20 anni più giovani di me che mi fanno il filo? No eh? E' che la prendo con ironia no? Cosa dicono? Ah tu si sei un uomo fatto e non uno sfigatello come i miei coetanei...cavoli una giovane si sente molto grande eh a inciuciare con un uomo...vuoi mettere poi se è sposato? Il senso del brivido e del proibito?
Ehm...magari finisce che dopo il sesso lui si dice...
"Uhm...mah...ha fatto la pazza...si è dimenata come cento bisce...e pensava chissacchè"....

Ahahahahaah...ma mi hai fatto venire in mente una mia storia di tredici anni fa: io 31 e lei 18...ahahahahaaha...le dissi sono triste perchè questa mi fa soffrire...e lei...ah si, dammi il numero di telefono...le telefonò e poi le mandò una lettera che se la posto qui si ride come non mai...ahahahahaahah...era furibonda...poi sta mia amica incazzata come una iena mi porta la lettera e mi dice...ma che storie sono queste? 

Mi pisciavo addosso dal ridere...
La lettera finisce con il disegno di un teschio con le tibia incrociate...e finisce così: " Stai alla larga dal Conte, se non vuoi che da bella trentenne ti faccia diventare una vecchia da ottanta anni con la gnocca piena di insetti!"....
Un saluto dalla tua rivale...


----------



## Tubarao (3 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ragioni da donna.
> Conosci l'orgoglio dei palloni gonfiati? Dei bambini cresciuti?
> Magari si sente perfino figo eh?
> Ehi...ma ti rendi conto?
> ...


E pure il fatto di volerla mantenere nel virtuale e non farla al più presto sfociare nel reale (reale = sana tromabata) è sintomatico. Le manda fiori, si dicono Amore, ma non la tromba. Tuo marito adesso ha l'ego talmente in alto che stà giocando a briscola con San Pietro; quando chiude la sessione di MSN e viene a letto pensa: "Aaaahhh una bella ragazza di 20 mi ha appena detto che mi ama", magari mentre lo pensa si guarda anche allo specchio e indurisce gli addominali  Ma ha comunque una paura fottuta di trombarsela a questa qui.....hai visto mai dovesse finire la favola :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, quegli uomini nemmeno si avvicinano a me, li sgonfio con le mie spine
> 
> :mexican:


Lo so...
Fai quello sguardo là...che dice...
" Bon e allora?"
Quanto tempo pensi di farmi perdere?


----------



## Kid (3 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè hai paura? E di che poi?
> Ok gli ha scritto che lo ama e allora?
> E con ciò?
> Hai mai pensato che proprio ehm, la frontiera del virtuale, crea perfino storie d'amore...appunto virtuali?
> ...



Quoto il Conte e ti ridò il consiglio Lemon: non dare troppa importanza a quella ragazza.

Quale uomo non si intorterebbe (a parole) per una 20enne virtuale? Lo fa sentire figo e più giovane. Dai, è un giochetto di tuo marito. I problemi stanno altrove.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E pure il fatto di volerla mantenere nel virtuale e non farla al più presto sfociare nel reale (reale = sana tromabata) è sintomatico. Le manda fiori, si dicono Amore, ma non la tromba. Tuo marito adesso ha l'ego talmente in alto che stà giocando a briscola con San Pietro; quando chiude la sessione di MSN e viene a letto pensa: "Aaaahhh una bella ragazza di 20 mi ha appena detto che mi ama", magari mentre lo pensa si guarda anche allo specchio e indurisce gli addominali  Ma ha comunque una paura fottuta di trombarsela a questa qui.....hai visto mai dovesse finire la favola :mrgreen:


Non ha paura...
Ehm...
Non sa come trombarsela senza poi affrontare tutte le conseguenze...
In questi casi...o molli il tavolo da gioco o ci rimetti la famiglia no?
Ma tu pensi che la ventenne sappia di come è messo a casa?


----------



## Tubarao (3 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non ha paura...
> Ehm...
> Non sa come trombarsela senza poi affrontare tutte le conseguenze...
> In questi casi...o molli il tavolo da gioco o ci rimetti la famiglia no?
> Ma tu pensi che la ventenne sappia di come è messo a casa?



Potrebbe anche essere Conte, perchè no.
Però penso che molti uomini preferiscono crogiolarsi al pensiero: "Potrei farlo quando voglio" piuttosto che andare a scoprire veramente il piatto e magari scopire che quello che si credeva essere un bel full di donne essere invece una misera coppia di sette.


----------



## Eliade (3 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E pure il fatto di volerla mantenere nel virtuale e non farla al più presto sfociare nel reale (reale = sana tromabata) è sintomatico. Le manda fiori, si dicono Amore, ma non la tromba. Tuo marito adesso ha l'ego talmente in alto che stà giocando a briscola con San Pietro; quando chiude la sessione di MSN e viene a letto pensa: "Aaaahhh una bella ragazza di 20 mi ha appena detto che mi ama", magari mentre lo pensa si guarda anche allo specchio e indurisce gli addominali  Ma ha comunque una paura fottuta di trombarsela a questa qui...*..hai visto mai dovesse finire la favola* :mrgreen:


Hai visto mai dovesse fare cilecca...:carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Perchè invece i tuoi?
> 
> Ah, sì, servivano a eliminare il ciarpame che si annida in tutte le case....:idea:


E mica siamo tutti come tuo marito...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (3 Maggio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Hai visto mai dovesse fare cilecca...:carneval:


Ecco, aspettavo te :mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (3 Maggio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Hai visto mai dovesse fare cilecca...:carneval:


Ma è quasi certo ed il suo amichetto abbasserebbe lo sguardo in basso...per parecchio tempo


----------



## Kid (3 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non ha paura...
> Ehm...
> Non sa come trombarsela senza poi affrontare tutte le conseguenze...
> In questi casi...o molli il tavolo da gioco o ci rimetti la famiglia no?
> Ma tu pensi che la ventenne sappia di come è messo a casa?



Infatti. Conte dai il meglio di te.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Quoto il Conte e ti ridò il consiglio Lemon: non dare troppa importanza a quella ragazza.
> 
> Quale uomo non si intorterebbe (a parole) per una 20enne virtuale? Lo fa sentire figo e più giovane. Dai, è un giochetto di tuo marito. I problemi stanno altrove.


Ho l'impressione che anche mia cognata non avesse dato troppa importanza alla zoccoletta romena, pero' l'uccello ha preso lo stesso il volo...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Papero (3 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Ma io credo che lui non avesse bisogno di persone particolarmente interessanti. Credo che la prima con cui ha chattato (per sfiga pure carina) e che gli ha detto che è in gamba sia bastata a non fargli affrontare la crisi con me e a rifugiarsi in questo mondo di amoreggiamenti virtuali...


mi fa fatica leggere oltre ma mi voglio ripetere: sei sicura che la storia sia virtuale? sicura sicura sicura? 

Perchè se così fosse lo butteresti fuori con due bambine piccole per così poco? solo perchè si chiama amore con una presunta ventunenne? Magari è mia nonna che si spaccia per ragazzina...


Mettigli un virus nel pc ed hai risolto :mexican:


----------



## elena (3 Maggio 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> mi fa fatica leggere oltre ma mi voglio ripetere: sei sicura che la storia sia virtuale? sicura sicura sicura?
> 
> Perchè se così fosse lo butteresti fuori con due bambine piccole per così poco? solo perchè si chiama amore con una presunta ventunenne? *Magari è mia nonna che si spaccia per ragazzina...*
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

scusate...mi è scappato da ridere fuori dalla tastiera...


----------



## Eliade (3 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma è quasi certo ed il suo amichetto abbasserebbe lo sguardo in basso...per parecchio tempo


 :rotfl:



Tubarao ha detto:


> Ecco, aspettavo te :mrgreen:


Lo so che aspettavi la compagna di merende! :carneval:


----------



## aristocat (3 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E pure il fatto di volerla mantenere nel virtuale e non farla al più presto sfociare nel reale (reale = sana tromabata) è sintomatico. Le manda fiori, si dicono Amore, ma non la tromba. Tuo marito adesso ha l'ego talmente in alto che stà giocando a briscola con San Pietro; quando chiude la sessione di MSN e viene a letto pensa: "Aaaahhh una bella ragazza di 20 mi ha appena detto che mi ama", magari mentre lo pensa si guarda anche allo specchio e indurisce gli addominali  Ma ha comunque una paura fottuta di trombarsela a questa qui.....hai visto mai dovesse finire la favola :mrgreen:


:up:


----------



## aristocat (3 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ho l'impressione che anche mia cognata non avesse dato troppa importanza alla zoccoletta romena, *pero' l'uccello ha preso lo stesso il volo...*
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Meglio.


----------



## aristocat (3 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Almeno è stato crudo e sincero no?
> Un conto sono i sentimenti, un conto è decidere se lui vuole stare accanto a te nonostante non ti ami più.
> L'amore muore eh?


Non glielo auguro, ma poi può anche succedere che Lemon un bel giorno scopre di non amarlo più... è un'ipotesi eh. Sai, quando va via la stima per una persona... :blank:


----------



## aristocat (3 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> ma lui in  questo momento mi detesta e quindi pensa di fare la cosa giusta... Che pentimento vuoi che ci sia credendo di fare la cosa giusta?


Più che altro ce l'ha con te perchè lo hai scoperto. Hai dimostrato che non è lui il "furbo e scaltro" in casa vostra


----------



## aristocat (3 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non detesta te, detesta se stesso perchè si sente come una foglia al vento.
> 
> Prova a pensare quanto deve sentirsi stupido e banale ad infatuarsi di una ventenne. Ci vuole intelligenza a fare una cosa del genere?
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Potrebbe anche essere Conte, perchè no.
> Però penso che molti uomini preferiscono crogiolarsi al pensiero: "Potrei farlo quando voglio" piuttosto che andare a scoprire veramente il piatto e magari scopire che quello che si credeva essere un bel full di donne essere invece una misera coppia di sette.


Tuba, tu sei single no?
Fidati, ho visto uomini fare ste cazzate.
Fidati, nessuna moglie del mondo ti accetterebbe indietro.
Te lo giuro...vistolo accadere...ho cercato di vedere che possibilità di redenzione ci fossero: ho fatto un brainstorm tra tutte le donne che conosco.
Unanimi: Non vorrò mai più volerci avere a che fare...

Lasciamo per un attimo il discorso dei sentimenti e della coppia e vediamo la famiglia: Una famiglia formata da padre, madre e figli.
Questa è una famiglia.

Ho chiesto anche a mia figlia sai?
Se vado via per un'altra donna, mi ha detto, tu non sarai mai più un papà.


----------



## lemon (3 Maggio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Peggio, è una zoccoletta che crede al vero amore virtuale!
> 
> Peggio è una ragazza di 21 anni che si crede più matura dell'età che ha, che i ragazzi della sua età non le interessano e che crede che l'età non conta in amore. Che cosa romantica...
> 
> ...


sì eliade, è proprio la 21enne che crede di aver trovato l'amore vero nel 37enne in piena crisi con la moglie che ha bisogno di conforto e serenità che solo lei gli può dare...

sì sì, idiotissimo e la cosa peggiore è che ammette pure di esserlo ma si dà l'attenuante di stare fuori di testa, per questo bisognoso di psicoterapia (che ora invece faremo insieme)


----------



## lemon (3 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non ha paura...
> Ehm...
> Non sa come trombarsela senza poi affrontare tutte le conseguenze...
> In questi casi...o molli il tavolo da gioco o ci rimetti la famiglia no?
> Ma tu pensi che la ventenne sappia di come è messo a casa?


lei sa che lui sta in crisi con la moglie eccetera. Lei però non sa che non si tratta solo di moglie strega ma di coppia in crisi. Perché lei ha 21 anni e manco sa cosa sia la vita di coppia (con due figli piccini poi!)


----------



## lemon (3 Maggio 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> mi fa fatica leggere oltre ma mi voglio ripetere: sei sicura che la storia sia virtuale? sicura sicura sicura?
> 
> Perchè se così fosse lo butteresti fuori con due bambine piccole per così poco? solo perchè si chiama amore con una presunta ventunenne? Magari è mia nonna che si spaccia per ragazzina...
> 
> ...


Il pc non lo accende da settimane! Ma è proseguita via cellulareeeee


----------



## lemon (3 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E pure il fatto di volerla mantenere nel virtuale e non farla al più presto sfociare nel reale (reale = sana tromabata) è sintomatico. Le manda fiori, si dicono Amore, ma non la tromba. Tuo marito adesso ha l'ego talmente in alto che stà giocando a briscola con San Pietro; quando chiude la sessione di MSN e viene a letto pensa: "Aaaahhh una bella ragazza di 20 mi ha appena detto che mi ama", magari mentre lo pensa si guarda anche allo specchio e indurisce gli addominali  Ma ha comunque una paura fottuta di trombarsela a questa qui.....hai visto mai dovesse finire la favola :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Non glielo auguro, ma poi può anche succedere che Lemon un bel giorno scopre di non amarlo più... è un'ipotesi eh. Sai, quando va via la stima per una persona... :blank:


Si...quando è persa la stima...si è davvero perso tutto.
L'amore tra due persone può finire...ma la stima è qualcosa d'altro molto più fondamentale no?

Ma resta da capire come mai chi abbiamo scelto come compagno di viaggio, può trasformarsi nel nostro peggior nemico. Ed è questa certezza, che mi impedisce di lasciarmi andare a cuore aperto con una donna.


----------



## aristocat (3 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Un conto è dirsi: ok,* siamo bastardi egoisti, e ci pappiamo la crema dell'amore*, un conto è uscire dal seminato e dire...ehi cocca ho lasciato la moglie per te, ora tu mi farai da moglie? ( Con tutto l'aspetto materiale che: non si vede nei filmetti di Rete4).


Eh appunto, però quando si decide di fare il bastardo egoista che pappa la crema dell'amore, che almeno lo si faccia bene! 
Decidi di restare con tua moglie? Non frignare che forse non la ami più, che con lei è finita, non riempire tua moglie (comprensibilmente incazzata) di insulti e recriminazioni. Dignità, caspita!


----------



## Niko74 (3 Maggio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> Tutti uguali: loro tradiscono e tu devi perdonare ma si incazzano con te perchè li controlli.... Patetici....


Già...il fatto è che io, e credo anche molti altri traditi, mica avevo l'abitudine di controllare....ho iniziato a causa dei sospetti che avevo (fondati ovviamente).
Mia moglie almeno non si è incazzata perché controllavo...oppure non ha avuto il coraggio di dirlo


----------



## Tubarao (3 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tuba, tu sei single no?


Diversamente Impegnato :mrgreen:

----


Conte sostanzialmente stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa. Mantenendola nel virtuale lui praticamente ha, come dire, la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca: da una parte la storia con la squinzia che lo trasforma in un padreterno e lo fa sentire bene, e dall'altra la scusa paracula nel caso un giorno volesse porre fine al tutto: "Ma cosa vuoi che sia, fino a prova contraria mica ti ho tradita". Peccato l'abbia fatta fuori dal vasetto con certe frasi che ha detto alla moglie.


----------



## aristocat (3 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Diversamente Impegnato :mrgreen:
> 
> ----
> 
> ...


Infatti :blank:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Diversamente Impegnato :mrgreen:
> 
> ----
> 
> ...


Si vero...però dai...frasi son frasi...fatti sono fatti no?
Insomma ama questa ragazza, ma ha sposato un'altra donna no?


----------



## Eliade (3 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si vero...però dai...frasi son frasi...fatti sono fatti no?
> Insomma ama questa ragazza, ma ha sposato un'altra donna no?


E allora? Il punto non mi sembra essere questo.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> lei sa che lui sta in crisi con la moglie eccetera. Lei però non sa che non si tratta solo di moglie strega ma di coppia in crisi. Perché lei ha 21 anni e manco sa cosa sia la vita di coppia (con due figli piccini poi!)


Per questo Lemon, dico sempre, che o si gioca ad armi pari o ci si brucia...
Mettiamo che: io conosca una tizia su una chat, mettiamo che abiti dall'altra parte dell'Italia, mettiamo che anche lei abbia marito e figli...alla fine dopo chat estenuanti, voli pindarici ecc..ecc..ecc...finalmente ci si incontra...ehm...si sa già che poi ehm...ehm...è finita lì no? E tutti e due hanno enormi interessi a tacere e a conservare nel cuore quella bella esperienza no?

Cosa vuoi che ne sappia la 21 enne?
Lei magari si crede la sua salvatrice no?

Poi considera la montagna di balle che uno può dire in chat...ah sai l'appartamento di 120 metri quadri, diventa una splendida villetta a schiera...

Invece tu munifica, e con i nervi saldi, hai una possibilità enorme di "conoscere" tuo marito, alla presa con una squinzietta eh?

Poi dai cazzo, non ti amo più...hai voglia...ma sappiamo tutti che l'amore ha evoluzioni no? Dai in quante coppie si tramuta negli anni...in sopportazione reciproca? E mutuo soccorso? Ma tu sei pronta a dirgli...Ma io ti ho mai fatto mancare qualcosa? Sfrutta questa possibilità per conoscere e scoprire...mettiti alla prova in gioco...


----------



## elena (3 Maggio 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnikhMvVJns&feature=related


----------



## Sabina (3 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> e come lo potrei bloccare, da vero esperto che sei?:carneval:
> 
> Non ha web cam, solo fotografie (e lei è oggettivamente molto carina)


Visto la situazione che c'è tra voi e quello che lui ti dice, credo sia difficile per te fermarlo. Tu non puoi fare nulla, ti ha detto che non ti ama, hai le mani legate. Lui solo decidera' cosa fare. E per capire se e' un fuoco di paglia serve tempo.
Se mio marito arrivasse a dirmi queste parole parole per me sarebbe "libero", non vorrei stare con un uomo che non mi ama, che mi risponde male. Sarebbe una guerra (calda o fredda) anche in casa, perciò figli o meno meglio sola. I figli vedrebbero comunque il papa, quando vogliono. 
Ma lei abita lontano visto che non si sono ancora incontrati?


----------



## lemon (3 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per questo Lemon, dico sempre, che o si gioca ad armi pari o ci si brucia...
> Mettiamo che: io conosca una tizia su una chat, mettiamo che abiti dall'altra parte dell'Italia, mettiamo che anche lei abbia marito e figli...alla fine dopo chat estenuanti, voli pindarici ecc..ecc..ecc...finalmente ci si incontra...ehm...si sa già che poi ehm...ehm...è finita lì no? E tutti e due hanno enormi interessi a tacere e a conservare nel cuore quella bella esperienza no?
> 
> Cosa vuoi che ne sappia la 21 enne?
> ...


Io ancora resto in attesa perché per lui non amare più significa "tu non mi fai battere il cuore". Per me significa anche altro...


----------



## lemon (3 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Visto la situazione che c'è tra voi e quello che lui ti dice, credo sia difficile per te fermarlo. Tu non puoi fare nulla, ti ha detto che non ti ama, hai le mani legate. Lui solo decidera' cosa fare. E per capire se e' un fuoco di paglia serve tempo.
> Se mio marito arrivasse a dirmi queste parole parole per me sarebbe "libero", non vorrei stare con un uomo che non mi ama, che mi risponde male. Sarebbe una guerra (calda o fredda) anche in casa, perciò figli o meno meglio sola. I figli vedrebbero comunque il papa, quando vogliono.
> Ma lei abita lontano visto che non si sono ancora incontrati?


lei sta a 300 km... Neppure io voglio stare con un uomo che non mi ama e che mi risponde male! Però una possibilità per vedere se è proprio così o se esiste una via di uscita mi sento di volerla provare!


----------



## Stefano72 (3 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Ditemi, vi prego, come si fa....


Non ho letto tutto il thread perchè molto lungo, quindi mi scuso se dirò cose già dette da altri.

Un tradimento virtuale conta poco o nulla (ha 20 anni di meno, lei gioca), ma conta nell'evidenziare la presenza di problemi nella coppia. Mettere a rischio un legame reale, con due bambine, per una cosa del genere dimostra che lui è veramente pirla, oppure è veramente disperato. Dovresti considerare l'eventualità che sia disperato, e quindi porlo innanzi ad una scelta. Ma non potrà mai scegliere senza prima incontrare questa donna. Qualunque decisione presa senza che lui la incontri potrebbe essere sbagliata. Fai quindi la donna cazzuta e digli di incontrarla, eventualmente di scoparci pure, e poi di decidere cosa vuole fare. Se decide di rimanere, ponete le basi per ripartire, pianificate il ritorno alla vostra relazione, ponetelo come obiettivo per entrambi, una battaglia da vincere per voi e per le bimbe. Azzerate il passato e rifondate la coppia. Se poi non funziona, allora significa che è proprio finita, ma farla finita con il pretesto di una relazione virtuale equivale a zappare con la vanga di gomma, non ottenete nulla di certo su cui prendere delle decisioni. Penso vi troviate ad un passaggio, un muro da superare davanti al quale arrivano un po' tutte le coppie. Se siete maturi come persone e come coppia dovreste poterlo superare, altrimenti entrerete nella statistica delle coppie separate. Ma onde evitare di rientrare anche nella statistica dei separati pentiti, cercate di prendere decisioni basati su circostanze concrete. Quindi digli che la incontri il prima possibile e poi decida se rimanere con te oppure pianificare la separazione.

S*B


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Io ancora resto in attesa perché per lui non amare più significa "tu non mi fai battere il cuore". Per me significa anche altro...


Donna.
Concordo significa anche altro: soprattutto altro.
Dai sarà solo un attacco di vagina pectoris cosa vuoi che sia...


----------



## lemon (3 Maggio 2011)

Stefano72 ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutto il thread perchè molto lungo, quindi mi scuso se dirò cose già dette da altri.
> 
> Un tradimento virtuale conta poco o nulla (ha 20 anni di meno, lei gioca), ma conta nell'evidenziare la presenza di problemi nella coppia. Mettere a rischio un legame reale, con due bambine, per una cosa del genere dimostra che lui è veramente pirla, oppure è veramente disperato. Dovresti considerare l'eventualità che sia disperato, e quindi porlo innanzi ad una scelta. Ma non potrà mai scegliere senza prima incontrare questa donna. Qualunque decisione presa senza che lui la incontri potrebbe essere sbagliata. Fai quindi la donna cazzuta e digli di incontrarla, eventualmente di scoparci pure, e poi di decidere cosa vuole fare. Se decide di rimanere, ponete le basi per ripartire, pianificate il ritorno alla vostra relazione, ponetelo come obiettivo per entrambi, una battaglia da vincere per voi e per le bimbe. Azzerate il passato e rifondate la coppia. Se poi non funziona, allora significa che è proprio finita, ma farla finita con il pretesto di una relazione virtuale equivale a zappare con la vanga di gomma, non ottenete nulla di certo su cui prendere delle decisioni. Penso vi troviate ad un passaggio, un muro da superare davanti al quale arrivano un po' tutte le coppie. Se siete maturi come persone e come coppia dovreste poterlo superare, altrimenti entrerete nella statistica delle coppie separate. Ma onde evitare di rientrare anche nella statistica dei separati pentiti, cercate di prendere decisioni basati su circostanze concrete. Quindi digli che la incontri il prima possibile e poi decida se rimanere con te oppure pianificare la separazione.
> 
> S*B


sì sì, Stefano. Io l'ho invitato ad andarsene da lei, a incontrarla, a farci quel che vuole. Ma lui dice che non ci va perché teme di pentirsene, perché lui sta in un momento di confusione totale e non sa fare scelte. Il problema però è che finora ha continuato a viverla questa storia virtuale.

Ora siamo d'accordo che lunedì si va insieme a fare terapia di coppia (terapia che lui aveva iniziato da solo) perché ormai ci siamo "vomitati" addosso troppe cattiverie senza più capire quali siano in realtà i problemi REALI


----------



## elena (3 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> lei sta a 300 km... Neppure io voglio stare con un uomo che non mi ama e che mi risponde male! Però una possibilità per vedere se è proprio così o se esiste una via di uscita mi sento di volerla provare!


Non vedo come potresti provare a dargli una possibilità se non lasciandolo libero, come dice Sabina.

Guarda i fatti.

Lui dice che non ti ama.
Lo dice, ma non si azzarda ad andarsene di casa.
Ovvio.
Non si lasciano moglie e famiglia perché ci si è innamorati di qualcun altro.
Ma attenzione, perché viceversa ci si innamora di qualcun altro se si è già lontani con il cuore da chi ci vive solo fisicamente accanto.

Io credo che tu debba capire questo.
E per farlo devi in qualche modo distaccarti da lui e dal vostro essere coppia, facendo astrazione da codesta situazione del cazzo (scusa la parola) e centrandoti su di te.

Saresti capace di farlo, restando lui in casa?
Niko lo ha fatto e lo sta facendo.
Ma leggiti la storia di Sienne.
Hai storie, esempi e voci su cui riflettere.
MA solo tu hai il metro per misurare l'amore di tuo marito e la sua sincerità.
Qui puoi sfogarti, liberarti, ascoltare...
Ma alla fine sei tu e solo tu che decidi.


----------



## lemon (3 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna.
> Concordo significa anche altro: soprattutto altro.
> Dai sarà solo un attacco di vagina pectoris cosa vuoi che sia...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Oggi voi tutti mi avete aiutata TANTISSIMO!


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2011)

Stefano72 ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutto il thread perchè molto lungo, quindi mi scuso se dirò cose già dette da altri.
> 
> Un tradimento virtuale conta poco o nulla (ha 20 anni di meno, lei gioca), ma conta nell'evidenziare la presenza di problemi nella coppia. Mettere a rischio un legame reale, con due bambine, per una cosa del genere dimostra che lui è veramente pirla, oppure è veramente disperato. Dovresti considerare l'eventualità che sia disperato, e quindi porlo innanzi ad una scelta. Ma non potrà mai scegliere senza prima incontrare questa donna. Qualunque decisione presa senza che lui la incontri potrebbe essere sbagliata. Fai quindi la donna cazzuta e digli di incontrarla, eventualmente di scoparci pure, e poi di decidere cosa vuole fare. Se decide di rimanere, ponete le basi per ripartire, pianificate il ritorno alla vostra relazione, ponetelo come obiettivo per entrambi, una battaglia da vincere per voi e per le bimbe. Azzerate il passato e rifondate la coppia. Se poi non funziona, allora significa che è proprio finita, ma farla finita con il pretesto di una relazione virtuale equivale a zappare con la vanga di gomma, non ottenete nulla di certo su cui prendere delle decisioni. Penso vi troviate ad un passaggio, un muro da superare davanti al quale arrivano un po' tutte le coppie. Se siete maturi come persone e come coppia dovreste poterlo superare, altrimenti entrerete nella statistica delle coppie separate. Ma onde evitare di rientrare anche nella statistica dei separati pentiti, cercate di prendere decisioni basati su circostanze concrete. Quindi digli che la incontri il prima possibile e poi decida se rimanere con te oppure pianificare la separazione.
> 
> S*B


:up::up::up:
Poi ragazzi se lei arriva a condividere con lui sto incontro...non è tradimento eh? Mettiamo che ciò lui, per confermare sè stesso, per mettersi alla prova, ecc..ecc..voglia fare sta roba, che sarà mai? Anzi Lemon fa così: mentre lui va a farsi il suo viaggetto, tu prendi i bambini e va due giorni al mare o va da amici, così ti dimentichi di lui per due giorni...
In un certo senso se non gli permetti di incontrarla:
1) Lui ti mente e te le fa di nascosto
2) Per tutta la vita ti rinfaccerà di non avergli permesso di incontrare questa ragazza....

Magari dopo mezz'ora che sta parlando con lei...si dà i pugni in testa e si dice.." Ma levatemi sta cretina dai coglioni!"...ho moglie e figli io.....

Io comunque se fossi messo così concederei a mia moglie quest'incontro...perchè tanto se si è intestardita...manderebbe a puttane tutto il nostro rapporto pur di fare sta cosa...quindi?


----------



## elena (3 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> sì sì, Stefano. Io l'ho invitato ad andarsene da lei, a incontrarla, a farci quel che vuole. Ma lui dice che non ci va perché teme di pentirsene, perché lui sta in un momento di confusione totale e non sa fare scelte. Il problema però è che finora ha continuato a viverla questa storia virtuale.
> 
> Ora siamo d'accordo che lunedì si va insieme a fare terapia di coppia (terapia che lui aveva iniziato da solo) perché ormai ci siamo "vomitati" addosso troppe cattiverie senza più capire quali siano in realtà i problemi REALI


Ah ok, leggo solo ora, benissimo questo.
Beh allora fai come se io non avessi scritto ciò che prima ho scritto ok? 
Se lui ha accettato di fare terapia di coppia mi sembra già un bel passo avanti per entrambi.
In bocca al lupo e qui mi taccio.


----------



## lemon (3 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Non vedo come potresti provare a dargli una possibilità se non lasciandolo libero, come dice Sabina.
> 
> Guarda i fatti.
> 
> ...


Io per quello volevo che lui si allontanasse, per concentrarmi su di me. Nell'ultimo fine settimana lui è andato 3 giorni a casa dei suoi che stanno lontano e io sono rimasta qui con le bambine ed è stato salutare. Ma lui non vuole proprio andarsene, dice che è troppo confuso per farlo

IO intanto sto cercando di essere sempre meno dipendente da lui...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> Oggi voi tutti mi avete aiutata TANTISSIMO!


speriamo ... hips!


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Non vedo come potresti provare a dargli una possibilità se non lasciandolo libero, come dice Sabina.
> 
> Guarda i fatti.
> 
> ...


Verissimo...
Sul rosso...
Però diciamo le cose anche come sono da un altro punto di vista:
Se due persone stanno male assieme a prescindere da altro...arrivano a "desiderare" di separarsi...
Cazzo Elena, vedo che sei infelice con me e tu vedi che io sono infelice con te...a sto punto?

Vi è anche un'altra ipotesi: che effettivamente il marito di Lemon sia bambino no? Sai di quei tipi che immaginano che la vita degli altri sia tutta rose e fiori e che la sua oberata da impegni ( che bene o male portiamo avanti tutti) sia da sfigato no?

Due bambini piccoli...Kid come va?


----------



## lemon (3 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up:
> Poi ragazzi se lei arriva a condividere con lui sto incontro...non è tradimento eh? Mettiamo che ciò lui, per confermare sè stesso, per mettersi alla prova, ecc..ecc..voglia fare sta roba, che sarà mai? Anzi Lemon fa così: mentre lui va a farsi il suo viaggetto, tu prendi i bambini e va due giorni al mare o va da amici, così ti dimentichi di lui per due giorni...
> In un certo senso se non gli permetti di incontrarla:
> 1) Lui ti mente e te le fa di nascosto
> ...


Ma io l'ho proprio invitato ad andarci! Certo, con conseguenze un po' diverse da quelle da te prospettate :carneval: Ma lui non ci va...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> speriamo ... hips!


Quando bevi...c'è sempre qualcosa in moto


----------



## lemon (3 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Ah ok, leggo solo ora, benissimo questo.
> Beh allora fai come se io non avessi scritto ciò che prima ho scritto ok?
> Se lui ha accettato di fare terapia di coppia mi sembra già un bel passo avanti per entrambi.
> In bocca al lupo e qui mi taccio.


grazie! Ma se parli ancora mi fa solo piacere!


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Ma io l'ho proprio invitato ad andarci! Certo, con conseguenze un po' diverse da quelle da te prospettate :carneval: Ma lui non ci va...


No su sti giochini, senti ci sono passato, e non posso raccontarti anche sta storia, bisogna mettersi d'accordo per bene...ci vogliono garanzie. Cioè mica è giusto che lui ti dica, fuori dai coglioni per due giorni, che devo far sta roba e poi come va va, e neanche tu che dica, se ci vai, quando torni non mi trovi certo più qui ad aspettarti. 
Senti certe cose succedono...no?
E se tu dicessi...ok...tu fai la tua mattana, e in quel giorno io faccio la mia...ci sta? Par condicio no?
Un esperimento come dire...per una volta nella vita ognun per sè, cancelliamo dal calendario quella data, e poi vediamo come va tra noi due.
So che sto dicendo eresie...ma per me ha funzionato eh? 
Mi sono detto: eheheheeheheh...inutile giurarsi fedeltà: è come tutte le altre, se ha voglia di fare sta cosa, la fa, morisse anche il papa, la fa...ergo...


----------



## elena (3 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Verissimo...
> Sul rosso...
> Però diciamo le cose anche come sono da un altro punto di vista:
> Se due persone stanno male assieme a prescindere da altro...arrivano a "desiderare" di separarsi...
> ...


Sì Conte,
d'accordissimo.
Il caso di Lemon forse è proprio la seconda che hai detto.


----------



## lemon (3 Maggio 2011)

Ma lui non è che mi sembri particolarmente voglioso di andarci ora eh... Insomma, tradimento è, ma non è tradimento perché c'ha i grilli per la testa. Noi stavamo in crisi!


----------



## Sabina (3 Maggio 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Forse non hai capito: 20 meno li ha l'amante virtuale di suo marito! La cosa strana è che si chiamano "maore" pur non essendosi mai visti... sarà vero? In ogni caso a mio modesto parere è una zoccoletta e per questo c'è da ver paura di lei...


Però credo (ma potrei anche sbagliarmi) che un uomo se non è coinvolto si spaventa alle prime parole di lei tipo "amore", "ti amo".... si allontana.
Confermate maschietti?


----------



## lemon (3 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Però credo (ma potrei anche sbagliarmi) che un uomo se non è coinvolto si spaventa alle prime parole di lei tipo "amore", "ti amo".... si allontana.
> Confermate maschietti?


Ma lui è un maschietto sentimentale... :carneval:


----------



## elena (3 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Io per quello volevo che lui si allontanasse, per concentrarmi su di me. Nell'ultimo fine settimana lui è andato 3 giorni a casa dei suoi che stanno lontano e io sono rimasta qui con le bambine ed è stato salutare. Ma lui non vuole proprio andarsene, dice che è troppo confuso per farlo
> 
> IO intanto sto cercando di essere sempre meno dipendente da lui...


:up:


----------



## MK (3 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Stermi, sticazzi lascia perdere le bambine.Se sei sola non ci pensi due volte, con i figli ci pensi su 1000 volte. Mi pare il minimo. :incazzato:


Invece dovrebbe pensarci proprio per il bene delle bambine. Prendersi un momento di pausa.


----------



## Sabina (3 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> no no... Più io non mollo la presa e più lui si intestardisce sulla tizia, l'ho proprio visto nei contatti che hanno avuto... Nei periodi in cui sono stata più rilassata e disposta al dialogo non la sentiva. Appena io mi incazzo come una iena, lei diventa la santa che lo salverà...


Allora stacca.... vuoi un consiglio? Pensa a quello che vi ha portato alla crisi, ai tuoi atteggiamenti che a lui danno fastidio. Se ci tieni a recuperare il rapporto calmati e cerca di eliminare questi atteggiamenti, staccati un po' da lui, ma sii comunque  dolce e gentile. E cerca di farlo nel tempo. La sua "storia" avrà il decorso che lui deciderà, ma se tu ti addolcisci forse se non è così importante (non si conoscono neanche.... ha 20 anni) neppure la incontrerà. Una ventenne è una ragazzina, se ne renderà conto, ma tu devi cambiare atteggiamento. Gli uomini non vogliono in casa una che gli rompa le palle, vogliono una persona dolce e comprensiva (e calda a letto ). Poi col tempo riuscirete a chiarire e forse lui accetterà una psicoterapia di coppia... ma credo debba uscire un po' dalla cappa sotto cui si trova per volerla fare. Capire che forse potrebbe non essere vero che non ti ama più. Ora è troppo "confuso". OCCORRE TEMPO


----------



## minnie (3 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Papero grazie....la mia maledizione di leggere in fretta.....questo cambia tutto,io ho un contatto con una che ne ha 20 in meno,ma.....diffido tantissmo...anche se a vederla e'gran gnocca..piedi di piombo.....
> Sai che concordo con te???Io amore,a parte che lo tengo per mia moglie,non lo direi mai,neanche una volta conosciuta.
> Si, puo essere molta pericolosa,sopratutto se l'invornito maschio  fosse facoltoso e l'''innamorata''poveretta....
> Ciao Papero grazie ancora sei prezioso...
> ...


... Il mio ci chiama tutte amore, penso che lo faccia per non rischiare di sbagliare nome quando e' sovrapensiero...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Però credo (ma potrei anche sbagliarmi) che un uomo se non è coinvolto si spaventa alle prime parole di lei tipo "amore", "ti amo".... si allontana.
> Confermate maschietti?


No.
Magari sarà che io mi faccio coinvolgere facilmente no?:mexican:


----------



## Sabina (3 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No.
> Magari sarà che io mi faccio coinvolgere facilmente no?:mexican:


Ma se una che non ti piace ti chiama "amore" o ti dice "ti amo" che fai? Sarà che io sono un po' tirchia per ciò che riguarda queste parole.....


----------



## Tubarao (3 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Però credo (ma potrei anche sbagliarmi) che un uomo se non è coinvolto si spaventa alle prime parole di lei tipo "amore", "ti amo".... si allontana.
> Confermate maschietti?


Quando il gioco si fa duro......


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ma se una che non ti piace ti chiama "amore" o ti dice "ti amo" che fai? Sarà che io sono un po' tirchia per ciò che riguarda queste parole.....


Mi dico...
Che bruta tegnosa che non è capace di dirmi quelle paroline...
Ma magari mi dice..." Che te frega de ste robe qua? Dai Conte...trombiamo!"
:mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quando il gioco si fa duro......


se perde l'erezion...:mexican:


----------



## Tubarao (3 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> se perde l'erezion...:mexican:


None :mrgreen:.

Queste sono situazioni che richiedono che qualcuno faccia un'azione totalmente futile e stupida....si tratta solo di stabilire quale......:mrgreen:

Di solito si organizza una Toga Party :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> None :mrgreen:.
> 
> Queste sono situazioni che richiedono che qualcuno faccia un'azione totalmente futile e stupida....si tratta solo di stabilire quale......:mrgreen:
> 
> Di solito si organizza una Toga Party :carneval:


E si finisce in un abisso di orrore:carneval:
SO io che farei...tornando in topic...mando Lothar per questa operazione...lo mandiamo a casa di lemon inferocito...lui prende per il bavero il marito di Lemon e lo riempie di parolacce e botte e poi gli dice...tu sei un uomo sposato...mia figlia non la tocchi.:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (4 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E si finisce in un abisso di orrore:carneval:
> SO io che farei...tornando in topic...mando Lothar per questa operazione...lo mandiamo a casa di lemon inferocito...lui prende per il bavero il marito di Lemon e lo riempie di parolacce e botte e poi gli dice...tu sei un uomo sposato...mia figlia non la tocchi.:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Tu sei un genio. A te il Dottor Male al massimo ti spiccia casa :mrgreen::mrgreen:

Vai sguinzaglia Lothar :carneval::carneval:


----------



## lemon (4 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E si finisce in un abisso di orrore:carneval:
> SO io che farei...tornando in topic...mando Lothar per questa operazione...lo mandiamo a casa di lemon inferocito...lui prende per il bavero il marito di Lemon e lo riempie di parolacce e botte e poi gli dice...tu sei un uomo sposato...mia figlia non la tocchi.:carneval::carneval::carneval:


questa mi pare una genialata! Mi raccomando però, che lothar parli calabrese perché la tizia è originaria di quelle parti!


----------



## Kid (4 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> questa mi pare una genialata! Mi raccomando però, che lothar parli calabrese perché la tizia è originaria di quelle parti!


Allora basterebbe avvisare il padre originale della bimba. Presumo che la miglior cosa gli possa capitare sia essere presa a pallettoni di lupara. :mexican:


----------



## lemon (4 Maggio 2011)

Ieri sera abbiamo parlato in totale pace. Grazie anche a voi anche che mi avete fatto un po' ridimensionare il tradimento :mexican: gli ho detto che a me pare così assurdo che lui stia vivendo questa storiella alla fine fatta solo di parole e sentimenti per non si chi che sicuramente non sta in sé (però sono stata più garbata). E lui dice che ho ragione, per questo un terapista magari ci può aiutare a ripigliarci. In assoluto dice che quello che è mancato tra noi è l'avere dei progetti, schiacciati dalla quotidinianità fatta di figli, lavoro, casa... E a lui è mancata tantissimo la libertà di poterli fare


Magari aspetto qualche giorno e ricontrollo il cellulare? Lo ricontrollo subito? resisto per non farmi ulteriore male?


----------



## lemon (4 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Allora basterebbe avvisare il padre originale della bimba. Presumo che la miglior cosa gli possa capitare sia essere presa a pallettoni di lupara. :mexican:


Infatti temo che il padre originale possa avere interventi un po' troppo risolutivi :rotfl:Meglio lothar vah...


----------



## Kid (4 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Ieri sera abbiamo parlato in totale pace. Grazie anche a voi anche che mi avete fatto un po' ridimensionare il tradimento :mexican: gli ho detto che a me pare così assurdo che lui stia vivendo questa storiella alla fine fatta solo di parole e sentimenti per non si chi che sicuramente non sta in sé (però sono stata più garbata). E lui dice che ho ragione, per questo un terapista magari ci può aiutare a ripigliarci. In assoluto dice che quello che è mancato tra noi è l'avere dei progetti, schiacciati dalla quotidinianità fatta di figli, lavoro, casa... E a lui è mancata tantissimo la libertà di poterli fare
> 
> 
> Magari aspetto qualche giorno e ricontrollo il cellulare? Lo ricontrollo subito? resisto per non farmi ulteriore male?


Tesoro, io ho controlalto il cell di mia moglie per mesi a venire, le ho craccato le password sul pc, insomma ho fatto l'investigatore.

Poi un giorno, mentre lei stava sotto la doccia, ho preso il suo cellulare, stavo per leggere i messaggi... mi sono fermato e mi son detto: basta!

Da quel giorno ho iniziato a stare meglio.

Mi vuole tradire? Lo può fare anche se non la controllo e me ne accorgerei, come è successo la prima volta. Non sono stupido.


----------



## Niko74 (4 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Ieri sera abbiamo parlato in totale pace. Grazie anche a voi anche che mi avete fatto un po' ridimensionare il tradimento :mexican: gli ho detto che a me pare così assurdo che lui stia vivendo questa storiella alla fine fatta solo di parole e sentimenti per non si chi che sicuramente non sta in sé (però sono stata più garbata). E lui dice che ho ragione, per questo un terapista magari ci può aiutare a ripigliarci. In assoluto dice che quello che è mancato tra noi è l'avere dei progetti, schiacciati dalla quotidinianità fatta di figli, lavoro, casa... E a lui è mancata tantissimo la libertà di poterli fare
> 
> 
> Magari aspetto qualche giorno e ricontrollo il cellulare? Lo ricontrollo subito? resisto per non farmi ulteriore male?


Eeehh...la storia del cellulare mica dura all'infinito sai . Se ha un minimo di buon senso i messaggi li cancella....mia moglie praticamente scriveva e cancellava immediatamente....tanto ormai ho letto abbastanza .

Ora dopo 2 mesi dall'essere stata beccata finalmente non gli scrive più (ho i miei metodi per controllare)...oppure ha un cellulare segreto come Lothar


----------



## Niko74 (4 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Tesoro, io ho controlalto il cell di mia moglie per mesi a venire, le ho craccato le password sul pc, insomma ho fatto l'investigatore.
> 
> Poi un giorno, mentre lei stava sotto la doccia, ho preso il suo cellulare, stavo per leggere i messaggi... mi sono fermato e mi son detto: basta!
> 
> ...


Sante parole :up:
Io però sono ancora nella prima fase e controllare è stato in questi 2 mesi più forte di me...ora mi sta un pò passando sta mania perché tanto se vuole farlo lo fa comunque.
Poi comunque pure io me ne sono accorto ancor prima di controllare che qualcosa non andava...penso sia normale.


----------



## Kid (4 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Sante parole :up:
> Io però sono ancora nella prima fase e controllare è stato in questi 2 mesi più forte di me...ora mi sta un pò passando sta mania perché tanto se vuole farlo lo fa comunque.
> Poi comunque pure io me ne sono accorto ancor prima di controllare che qualcosa non andava...penso sia normale.


Infatti caro.

Tranquillo che passerà anche questa fase.

Ricordo che quando la scoprii, come tutti i traditori sgamati, si arrabbiò per i metodi utilizzati. La mia risposta fu che io non mi sarei mai permesso di spiarla se non avessi avuto più di qualche dubbio concreto.

Ma un traditore colto con le mani nel sacco fa quasi tenerezza, con il senno di poi.


----------



## Niko74 (4 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Infatti caro.
> 
> Tranquillo che passerà anche questa fase.
> 
> ...


La mia non ha osato....se si è arrabbiata ha i sensi di colpa talmente grandi che non ha osato fiatare a riguardo.


----------



## Kid (4 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> La mia non ha osato....se si è arrabbiata ha i sensi di colpa talmente grandi che non ha osato fiatare a riguardo.


No no, mia moglie quando vuole ha una grande faccia da schiaffi. :rotfl:


----------



## lemon (4 Maggio 2011)

Per fortuna lui non si è arrabbiato per i miei controlli che pure io ho iniziato dopo aver avuto sospetti...
Questa dei controlli reciproci è una cosa che non ci è mai appartenuta proprio perché è sempre stato fatto tutto alla luce del sole (pc e pw alla portata di entrambi e telefoni pure)... Certo che questo è una cosa che ormai abbiamo perso...


----------



## lothar57 (4 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Infatti caro.
> 
> Tranquillo che passerà anche questa fase.
> 
> ...


 
ragazzi tocco ferro a piu'non posso,con tutti questi sgamamenti......
Be'pero'sono contento per Lemon,questo accidente di forum e'servito....per la prima volta direi,ehhh Kid??


----------



## Niko74 (4 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> r*agazzi tocco ferro a piu'non posso,con tutti questi sgamamenti......*
> Be'pero'sono contento per Lemon,questo accidente di forum e'servito....per la prima volta direi,ehhh Kid??


eeehhh...ma tu sei "insgamabile"...di che ti preoccupi?


----------



## Rabarbaro (4 Maggio 2011)

Ciao Lemon!

Sono quasi certo di aggiungere l'inutile al tedioso ed il superfluo allo sgradevole, ma tant'è che mi viene da scrivere che non posso trattenermene.

Di quanto sia possibile imboccare l'uno o l'altro sentiero di un bivio che sappiamo ben dove conduce, hanno largamente parlato altri, ed io non ho da aggiungere nulla.
Perchè se lo scopo dell'esistenza è solo quello di inciampare nella tomba colla pelle meno coperta di cicatrici e col minor numero di ossa rotte malgiuntate, allora tutte le strade son buone.
Ma, se il cammino ha un senso ed un verso, il luogo da dove veniamo non ha lo stesso valore di tutti glli altri, che non conosciamo e verso i quali potremmo rivolgere il nostro piede.
Se poi, mentre camminiamo, teniamo la mano di innocenti che fanno di noi la loro guida per la parte tenera della loro esistenza, il nostro piede è carico anche del peso loro e dei loro sogni e dovrebbe muoversi con mille e più cautele.

Non mi è difficile pensare che quando la stadera non ha più il braccio in equilibrio non solo possa essere cambiato il peso sul piatto, ma anche il romano possa essere diventato più pesante o leggero.
E, se l'amore, o l'illusione di quello, cessa, come cessa l'equilibrio, possono essere cambiati il peso od il romano o la stadera tutt'intera, il che è come dire tuo marito ma anche tu stessa.
Perchè le donne cambiano, e lo fanno in quel verso molesto che le fa diventare sgradite ai loro mariti e amanti che poi si disinnamorano e talora smaritano.
E gli uomini non cambiano tanto invece, che se avessero la stessa moglie e amante di quando l'avevano incominciata ad amare e sposata, difficilmente si allontanerebbero ed allontanerebbero i loro baci.

Perchè l'amore è una montagna nel cuore che non cala d'altezza, per quanti siano gli arrampicatori che lasciamo faticare a scalarla.

Certe montagne non valgono la pena di essere scalate, almeno non ancora.

Tu sei una di quelle.

Per qualcuno.


Ciao!


----------



## chiccavs (4 Maggio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ecco era quello che volevo dire io ma tu l'hai detto meglio
> Cioè, Lemon, nella "sfiga" hai la fortuna che tuo marito è un papà presente e responsabile, uno che per la famiglia "c'è". Benissimo.
> Capisco il fatto che i sentimenti ti portano a scagliarti contro di lui e lui contro di te... ma intanto hai la conferma che, appunto, i sentimenti ci sono.
> Ora qui si tratta di mettere da parte l'orgoglio , il livore, e cercare di porti come se tu fossi "al di sopra"... cioè in questo momento pensa alle priorità e aspettati solo che lui collabori. In armonia. Da Donna con le palle d'acciaio, insomma. Datevi degli obiettivi e lavorate in tandem su quelli. Mantieni sempre il sorriso. La scappatella si dovrebbe sgonfiare da sè... Se era una storia importante, lui aveva già fatto fagotto da solo... bambini o non bambini.
> ...


 :up:


----------



## Kid (4 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ragazzi tocco ferro a piu'non posso,con tutti questi sgamamenti......
> Be'pero'sono contento per Lemon,questo accidente di forum e'servito....per la prima volta direi,ehhh Kid??


:up: anche più di una volta dai!


----------



## chiccavs (4 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Per fortuna lui non si è arrabbiato per i miei controlli che pure io ho iniziato dopo aver avuto sospetti...
> Questa dei controlli reciproci è una cosa che non ci è mai appartenuta proprio perché è sempre stato fatto tutto alla luce del sole (pc e pw alla portata di entrambi e telefoni pure)... Certo che questo è una cosa che ormai abbiamo perso...


 Cara , sei fortunata, lui probabilmente ha capito il tuo malessere e forse si sente in colpa per quello che sta accadendo, forse e' solo confuso tra l'accettare che e' cresciuto , ha voluto solo tornare un po' ragazzino e riprovare quelle emozioni che si erano spente tra voi (come spesso accade con l'arrivo dei figli),ora fatti un discorsino con te stessa e vedi se sei disposta a perdonare la sua "scappatella" e poi , visto che la ragazza in questione e' giovanina hai abbastanza esperienza per far vedere a tuo marito cosa lascia.....non so se mi spiego.....
il mio cerca tutte donne della sua eta' o piu' grandi , con cui (lui dice )si confronta...ma ...come se io fossi una bimbetta , mi dice che cerca una donna....io secondo lui non lo sono ...mi sta massacrando come puo' ...e io non capisco dove vuole arrivare se mi vuole solo distruggere x la rabbia che ha con me o se mi vuole solo far esplodere in modo che sia io a dire basta finiamola...comunque in bocca al lupo cara


----------



## lemon (4 Maggio 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Perchè le donne cambiano, e lo fanno in quel verso molesto che le fa  diventare sgradite ai loro mariti e amanti che poi si disinnamorano e  talora smaritano.
> E gli uomini non cambiano tanto invece, che se avessero la stessa moglie  e amante di quando l'avevano incominciata ad amare e sposata,  difficilmente si allontanerebbero ed allontanerebbero i loro baci.
> 
> Perchè l'amore è una montagna nel cuore che non cala d'altezza, per  quanti siano gli arrampicatori che lasciamo faticare a scalarla.
> ...


No, no... ti assicuro che anche gli uomini cambiano e pure molto e difficilmente in meglio :mexican:.  Io credo che la differenza stia nella personalità: c'è chi nel  cambiamento dell'altro entra in crisi personale, chi lo sa affrontare,  chi ne fugge chiudendosi in se stesso e chi ne fugge trovando facili  alternative...

Nel caso specifico però voglio pure essere ottimista pensando che la  montagna da scalare in fondo potrei anche non essere solo io, ma anche un tipo di  vita che sicuramente avrebbe potuto e potrebbe essere diverso...


----------



## lemon (4 Maggio 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> Cara , sei fortunata, lui probabilmente ha capito il tuo malessere e forse si sente in colpa per quello che sta accadendo, forse e' solo confuso tra l'accettare che e' cresciuto , ha voluto solo tornare un po' ragazzino e riprovare quelle emozioni che si erano spente tra voi (come spesso accade con l'arrivo dei figli),ora fatti un discorsino con te stessa e vedi se sei disposta a perdonare la sua "scappatella" e poi , visto che la ragazza in questione e' giovanina hai abbastanza esperienza per far vedere a tuo marito cosa lascia.....non so se mi spiego.....
> il mio cerca tutte donne della sua eta' o piu' grandi , con cui (lui dice )si confronta...ma ...come se io fossi una bimbetta , mi dice che cerca una donna....io secondo lui non lo sono ...mi sta massacrando come puo' ...e io non capisco dove vuole arrivare se mi vuole solo distruggere x la rabbia che ha con me o se mi vuole solo far esplodere in modo che sia io a dire basta finiamola...comunque in bocca al lupo cara


grazie!

Ho letto parte della tua storia. Ecco, le accuse sull'allontanamento dopo i figli le ho sentite anche io. E le trovo di un vigliacco imperdonabile se usate cme giustificazione di un allontamento silenzioso... Perché, nel nostro caso, i figli li abbiamo voluti e dopo che sono nati lui ben sa quanto è stato faticoso per entrambi svegliarsi 4 volte per notte (io procreo solo figlie scassamaroni :carneval, andare a lavorare di giorno e dedicarsi a loro nel poco tempo libero... Il tutto nell'ottica del "cresceranno" e cambierà...


----------



## chiccavs (4 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> grazie!
> 
> Ho letto parte della tua storia. Ecco, le accuse sull'allontanamento dopo i figli le ho sentite anche io. E le trovo di un vigliacco imperdonabile se usate cme giustificazione di un allontamento silenzioso... Perché, nel nostro caso, i figli li abbiamo voluti e dopo che sono nati lui ben sa quanto è stato faticoso per entrambi svegliarsi 4 volte per notte (io procreo solo figlie scassamaroni :carneval, andare a lavorare di giorno e dedicarsi a loro nel poco tempo libero... Il tutto nell'ottica del "cresceranno" e cambierà...


io pensa che le 4 , 5 a volte anche 6 volte sveglie a notte me le sono sempre fatte da sola non gli ho mai fatto perdere una notte...bada non voglio passare x la bravona che fa tutto da se ma lui nella gestione dei figli non ha mai voluto partecipoare molto


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> questa mi pare una genialata! Mi raccomando però, che lothar parli calabrese perché la tizia è originaria di quelle parti!


Porco mondo...no la calabrese no eh?
Se tuo marito la deflora rischia la vita eh?
GUarda che rischia che all'incontro ci siano i fratelli di lei a coltelli spianati...
Ecco perchè non vuole incontrarla...
No occhio eh?
Le calabresi sono donne bellissime, ma guai a guardarle troppo eh?
Una guardata di troppo e ti tocca sposarle eh? Occhio...

(ohi...poi sono pelose)


----------



## lemon (4 Maggio 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> io pensa che le 4 , 5 a volte anche 6 volte sveglie a notte me le sono sempre fatte da sola non gli ho mai fatto perdere una notte...bada non voglio passare x la bravona che fa tutto da se ma lui nella gestione dei figli non ha mai voluto partecipoare molto


Doppiamente vigliacco quindi... Ma più giustificabile, in quanto proprio non sa cosa significhi dornire due ore e alzarsi, poi un'ora e rialzarsi, e questo per anni!


----------



## lemon (4 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Porco mondo...no la calabrese no eh?
> Se tuo marito la deflora rischia la vita eh?
> GUarda che rischia che all'incontro ci siano i fratelli di lei a coltelli spianati...
> Ecco perchè non vuole incontrarla...
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (4 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Doppiamente vigliacco quindi... Ma più giustificabile, in quanto proprio non sa cosa significhi dornire due ore e alzarsi, poi un'ora e rialzarsi, e questo per anni!


Si però ragazze, avete ragione sia chiaro, però ci sono delle attenuanti.

Dopo un figlio l'uomo ha una reazione strana che lo porta ad allontanarsi un pò dalla moglie. Ma non è per sbolognare i pianti del pargolo solo alla madre,, è proprio una cosa naturale.

Avete presetne cosa fanno i maschi dei felini dopo l'accoppiamento? Vanno a cercare un'altra compagna. Non voglio dire che siamo giustificati a fare così, però pure a me la crisi è arrivata dopo la nascita di mio figlio, che adoro alla follia sia chiaro.


----------



## chiccavs (4 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> grazie!
> 
> Ho letto parte della tua storia. Ecco, le accuse sull'allontanamento dopo i figli le ho sentite anche io. E le trovo di un vigliacco imperdonabile se usate cme giustificazione di un allontamento silenzioso... Perché, nel nostro caso, i figli li abbiamo voluti e dopo che sono nati lui ben sa quanto è stato faticoso per entrambi svegliarsi 4 volte per notte (io procreo solo figlie scassamaroni :carneval, andare a lavorare di giorno e dedicarsi a loro nel poco tempo libero... Il tutto nell'ottica del "cresceranno" e cambierà...





lemon ha detto:


> Doppiamente vigliacco quindi... Ma più giustificabile, in quanto proprio non sa cosa significhi dornire due ore e alzarsi, poi un'ora e rialzarsi per anni!


 sai cosa penso che anche io ho sbagliato ho fatto errori con lui non mi sono accorta del suo malessere o almeno non all'inizio, solo che mi fa rabbia che lui non sia venuto da me a dirmi che aveva bisogno di me ma ha preferito cercare fuori...e ora?...io nonostante i suoi tradimenti (virtuali eno )sarei disposta a capire e a cercare una soluzione positiva anche x non distruggere la famiglia ai miei figli (io purtroppo so cosa vuol dire sono figlia di divorziati) e anche x non buttare tanti anni passati insieme....dico sarei xche' lui invece si e' barricato dietro la sua rabbia e non intende muoversi di li...


----------



## Rabarbaro (4 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> No, no... ti assicuro che anche gli uomini cambiano e pure molto e difficilmente in meglio :mexican:.  Io credo che la differenza stia nella personalità: c'è chi nel  cambiamento dell'altro entra in crisi personale, chi lo sa affrontare,  chi ne fugge chiudendosi in se stesso e chi ne fugge trovando facili  alternative...
> 
> Nel caso specifico però voglio pure essere ottimista pensando che la  montagna da scalare in fondo potrei anche non essere solo io, ma anche un tipo di  vita che sicuramente avrebbe potuto e potrebbe essere diverso...



Non ho mai saputo scindere facilmente le persone dalla loro personalità e, più che dalle reazioni, mi piace soppesare entrambe più dai desideri che dai comportamenti, separare, cioè, il desiderato dall'a volte indesiderabile.

Nel 1990 tuo marito sognava probabilmente un'utilitaria nuova.

Oggi cosa credi che sia normale che sogni?

Un'utilitaria nuova

o

una del 1990?

Qualcuno potrebbe dire che è cambiato perchè non sogna più la stessa macchina, qualcun altro potrebbe dire che ha invece lo stesso identico sogno...

Qualunque sia la risposta.

Mutatis mutandis.

C'è solo da accordarsi su quali mutande cambiare.


Lodi a te per l'ottimismo!


----------



## chiccavs (4 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Si però ragazze, avete ragione sia chiaro, però ci sono delle attenuanti.
> 
> Dopo un figlio l'uomo ha una reazione strana che lo porta ad allontanarsi un pò dalla moglie. Ma non è per sbolognare i pianti del pargolo solo alla madre,, è proprio una cosa naturale.
> 
> Avete presetne cosa fanno i maschi dei felini dopo l'accoppiamento? Vanno a cercare un'altra compagna. Non voglio dire che siamo giustificati a fare così, però pure a me la crisi è arrivata dopo la nascita di mio figlio, che adoro alla follia sia chiaro.


 kid io ti capisco e capisco anche mio marito x questo, quello che non accetto e' , a questo punto , il suo non cedere dalla sua posizione....lui ha tradito (capivo 1 volta) piu' volte in questi mesi e poi mi dai la colpa di tutto a me...lui e' quello piu' ferito..e dai...io non capisco se c'e o ci fa,...il terapista nonche suo dottore gli ha fatto smettere gli antidepressivi ma a me sembra che non stia bene...o almeno spero che io possa confrontarmi con un uomo che si sta male in questa situazione ma che ci sia con la capoccia..cmq caro tua moglie e' fortunata...ti sei messo in discussione e hai capito...bravo davvero


----------



## Kid (4 Maggio 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> kid io ti capisco e capisco anche mio marito x questo, quello che non accetto e' , a questo punto , il suo non cedere dalla sua posizione....lui ha tradito (capivo 1 volta) piu' volte in questi mesi e poi mi dai la colpa di tutto a me...lui e' quello piu' ferito..e dai...io non capisco se c'e o ci fa,...il terapista nonche suo dottore gli ha fatto smettere gli antidepressivi ma a me sembra che non stia bene...o almeno spero che io possa confrontarmi con un uomo che si sta male in questa situazione ma che ci sia con la capoccia..cmq caro tua moglie e' fortunata...ti sei messo in discussione e hai capito...bravo davvero


Questo è un altro discorso.

CI tenevo solo a precisare che un allontanamento dalla compagna dopo il parto è molto comune.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> questa mi pare una genialata! Mi raccomando però, che lothar parli calabrese perché la tizia è originaria di quelle parti!


 
calabrese no....andrebbe bene riminese o ravennate??:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> No no, mia moglie quando vuole ha una grande faccia da schiaffi. :rotfl:



Tua moglie è una donna bellissima.
Ricordatelo sempre.
E' bellissima.


----------



## Kid (4 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tua moglie è una donna bellissima.
> Ricordatelo sempre.
> E' bellissima.


Su quello non ci piove. E' stupenda e super sexy.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

Oppure...qua ci organizziamo una spedizione in puro stile amici miei...si va Io, Lothar, Papero e Alce...all'incontro: insacchettiamo di botte il marito di Lemon, che poi torna deliziato dall'incontro....mentre i tre bravi insacchettano il marito, io vado a consolare la calabrese...e le dico...buona, buona...buona...qui...

Non sono nuovo a certe mattane...
La più gloriosa fu quella dove mi finsi il marito di una mia amica, che non sapeva come eliminare un amichetto troppo invadente...

Loro due si erano incontrati ad un parcheggio fuori di un'autostrada...
E io capitai...
" Troia ti ho beccato, finalmente, con chi stai ? Chi è sto qua?"...
Ancora oggi lei ride...per il tono con cui dissi troia...disse pareva un ruggito...l'amichetto sbiancossi....

Ovvio l'amichetto...non si fece più vedere...infilò l'auto e via...io andai a cena con l'amica no?

Ridemmo come pazzi...e lei mi disse...Conte ti devo un favore...e io a lei...DOnna ok, casomai un giorno mi servisse una finta moglie imbufalita...tieniti pronta...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Su quello non ci piove. E' stupenda e super sexy.


Vero...


----------



## minnie (4 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Ieri sera abbiamo parlato in totale pace. Grazie anche a voi anche che mi avete fatto un po' ridimensionare il tradimento :mexican: gli ho detto che a me pare così assurdo che lui stia vivendo questa storiella alla fine fatta solo di parole e sentimenti per non si chi che sicuramente non sta in sé (però sono stata più garbata). E lui dice che ho ragione, per questo un terapista magari ci può aiutare a ripigliarci. In assoluto dice che quello che è mancato tra noi è l'avere dei progetti, schiacciati dalla quotidinianità fatta di figli, lavoro, casa... E a lui è mancata tantissimo la libertà di poterli fare
> 
> 
> Magari aspetto qualche giorno e ricontrollo il cellulare? Lo ricontrollo subito? resisto per non farmi ulteriore male?


Resisti qualche settimana. Sarà una cosa che andrà scemando, non si spegnerà di botto. Controllare prima ti farebbe solo male e le inevitabili reazioni emotive manderebbero i progetti a gambe all'aria....


----------



## chiccavs (4 Maggio 2011)

Lemon lascia stare il controllo dai retta a una che ci starebbe sempre a controllare ti faresti solo male...tanto che tu controlli o no se lui e' sincero e vuole davvero sistemare lo fa a prescindere se invece tu contolli magari leggi cose che poi ti fanno agire solo x rabbia ...almeno aspetta un po' vedi lui come si comporta e poi.......dai una sbirciatina...:mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> Lemon lascia stare il controllo dai retta a una che ci starebbe sempre a controllare ti faresti solo male...tanto che tu controlli o no se lui e' sincero e vuole davvero sistemare lo fa a prescindere se invece tu contolli magari leggi cose che poi ti fanno agire solo x rabbia ...almeno aspetta un po' vedi lui come si comporta e poi.......dai una sbirciatina...:mexican::mexican::mexican:


Però ragazze...ehm...se mia moglie controllasse...io farei le malore...per farle scoprire una realtà almeno cento volte sconcertante eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:

Poi la mando a verificare...:carneval:

Si accorge che era tutto costruito ad arte...ed è costretta a farsi la figurina no?:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (4 Maggio 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> Lemon lascia stare il controllo dai retta a una che ci starebbe sempre a controllare ti faresti solo male...tanto che tu controlli o no *se lui e' sincero e vuole davvero sistemare *lo fa a prescindere se invece tu contolli magari leggi cose che poi ti fanno agire solo x rabbia ...almeno aspetta un po' vedi lui come si comporta e poi.......dai una sbirciatina...:mexican::mexican::mexican:


Beh pero' da parte del marito una dimostrazione di sincerita'/trasparenza potrebbe anche darla lasciandole il cellulare davanti anziche' seguirla negli spostamenti de casa e precederla se si avvicina troppo al Totem...:mrgreen:

certo che poi se fosse fatto per pigliarla per il culo, usandone un altro imboscato, questo uno volta scoperto andrebbe gambizzato ed i suoi giorni li dovrebbe fini' su una sedia  a rotelle....e gli andrebbe anche de lusso...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (4 Maggio 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> Lemon lascia stare il controllo dai retta a una che ci starebbe sempre a controllare ti faresti solo male...tanto che tu controlli o no se lui e' sincero e vuole davvero sistemare lo fa a prescindere se invece tu contolli magari leggi cose che poi ti fanno agire solo x rabbia ...almeno aspetta un po' vedi lui come si comporta e poi.......*dai una sbirciatina*...:mexican::mexican::mexican:


se hai motivo o ti serve per star meglio
se no, evita

per il resto quoto
e aggiungo per lemon

tuo marito ha mostrato qualche spiraglio prima inatteso
ma ricorda che la sua confusione e le sue paure non sono affatto sopite
non dargli motivo per alimentarle convincendosi che la vita insieme diventerà un inferno
potrebbe ulteriormente togliere lucidità alle sue decisioni future
e ciò potrebbe essere controproducente per te e per lui, qualunque esse fossero

che le paure e la confusione di un traditore siano a lui ascrivibili
non cambia il fatto che le decisioni influenzate da paura e confusione siano spesso le peggiori


----------



## lemon (4 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Beh pero' da parte del marito una dimostrazione di sincerita'/trasparenza potrebbe anche darla lasciandole il cellulare davanti anziche' seguirla negli spostamenti de casa e precederla se si avvicina troppo al Totem...:mrgreen:
> 
> certo che poi se fosse fatto per pigliarla per il culo, usandone un altro imboscato, questo uno volta scoperto andrebbe gambizzato ed i suoi giorni li dovrebbe fini' su una sedia  a rotelle....e gli andrebbe anche de lusso...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


infatti ieri sera il cellulare era a mia disposizione sul tavolo. Ma non ci ho visto nessun segnale positivo avendomi voi ben insegnato che non significa nulla...


----------



## lemon (4 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se hai motivo o ti serve per star meglio
> se no, evita
> 
> per il resto quoto
> ...


hai perfettamente ragione... Infatti lui ieri sera e in una telefonata odierna ha dato ulteriori spiragli. Ma a me a questo punto non bastano. Perché prima serve andare a fondo, Io, anche qualora la nostra coppia avesse un futuro, non voglio più ritrovarmi a subire tutto il suo scontento e a sentirmi causa di scelte comuni che, qualora andassero male, diventano nella siua testa scelte fatte da me!


----------



## Sterminator (4 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> infatti ieri sera il cellulare era a mia disposizione sul tavolo. Ma non ci ho visto nessun segnale positivo avendomi voi ben insegnato che non significa nulla...


Ma un passo falso lo si commette sempre, te diglielo in faccia magari ridendo che se ti sta prendendo per il culo avendone un altro o stando attento a cancellare i messaggi, piu' che lo psicoterapeuta  glje servira' er chirurgo plastico...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ricordati l'altro mio motto:

Gli altri ci trattano come noi gli permettiamo di trattarci...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (4 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> hai perfettamente ragione... Infatti lui ieri sera e in una telefonata odierna ha dato ulteriori spiragli. Ma a me a questo punto non bastano. Perché prima serve andare a fondo, Io, anche qualora la nostra coppia avesse un futuro, non voglio più ritrovarmi a subire tutto il suo scontento e a sentirmi causa di scelte comuni che, qualora andassero male, diventano nella siua testa scelte fatte da me!


lemon,
a meno che tu non voglia esasperarlo perchè se ne vada di casa di sua sponte
fallo rifiatare
fa che si senta libero di decidere per ciò che sente meglio

mica ti dico di disinteressartene
ne dico che non ci voglian 2 gran palle per fare come ti suggerisco

ma una scelta coartata o fatta sulla spinta di paure e pensieri confusi (che sia di andare o di restare) non sarà il meglio nè per lui nè per te



se poi invece vuoi esser quasi certa che se ne vada
(magari pensando che, se dopo si renderà conto del probabile abbaglio preso, tornerà con la coda tra le gambe)
se cioè cerchi la rottura o un possibile "trionfo della tua superiorità su di lui" ...

vai e tartassalo

ognuno sceglie ciò che crede


----------



## lemon (4 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> lemon,
> a meno che tu non voglia esasperarlo perchè se ne vada di casa di sua sponte
> fallo rifiatare
> fa che si senta libero di decidere per ciò che sente meglio
> ...


Ma io lo sto facendo fiatare! Non lo sto spingendo ad alcuna scelta e non sto spingendo neppure me stessa. Siamo d'accordo che lunedì si va insieme dal psicoterapeuta. Questo è solo un passo dal quale mi aspetto solo (è una speranza che poi magari sarà pure vana) che si possa fare un poco di chiarezza...


----------



## lothar57 (4 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Ma io lo sto facendo fiatare! Non lo sto spingendo ad alcuna scelta e non sto spingendo neppure me stessa. Siamo d'accordo che lunedì si va insieme dal psicoterapeuta. Questo è solo un passo dal quale mi aspetto solo (è una speranza che poi magari sarà pure vana) che si possa fare un poco di chiarezza...


 
psicoterapeuta????assolutamente inutile.....


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> psicoterapeuta????assolutamente inutile.....


Sai no come siamo fatti no Lothar?
Anche ieri ero con le palle girate a mille...
Avevo solo bisogno di sfiatare....e ho sfiatato...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## lemon (4 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> psicoterapeuta????assolutamente inutile.....


ma secondo me neppure a te farebbe male eh...


----------



## MK (4 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Gli altri ci trattano come noi gli permettiamo di trattarci...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


:up:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> :up:


MK...na bufala grande come na casa...
Possiamo dire più pertinentemente che noi siamo in parte responsabili di come uno ci tratta. Io ho sempre visto forti infierire sui deboli.
Mai visto deboli infierire sui forti.
Ma anche visto apparentemente deboli sfoderare una forza micidiale, e soprattutto falsi forti, cadere rovinosamente a terra con uno spintone.

Forse le paure influiscono no?
Per cui a volte dietro una sproporzionata aggressività c'è solo una montagna di paura.

Ci sono persone MK, che hanno bisogno di trattare male coloro che amano, perchè impaurite e spaventate da questo concetto qui: se lui o lei si accorge di quanto io ho paura, e sono vulnerabile, ne potrebbe approfittare.

Nella mia vita, le persone capaci di fare veramente male, ma male sul serio, erano tranquilissime e silenziose, ma spietate.

Ammetto, sai, di aver usato molte volte il pugno di ferro, ma quella è stata l'ultima spiaggia.


----------



## MK (4 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ci sono persone MK, che hanno bisogno di trattare male coloro che amano, perchè impaurite e spaventate da questo concetto qui: se lui o lei si accorge di quanto io ho paura, e sono vulnerabile, ne potrebbe approfittare.


Hanno bisogno? In modo patologico forse. Approfittare è un verbo che in amore non bisognerebbe usare mai. Ma se l'altro non ti conosce per quello che veramente sei e vuoi, come fa ad amarti?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Hanno bisogno? In modo patologico forse. Approfittare è un verbo che in amore non bisognerebbe usare mai. Ma se l'altro non ti conosce per quello che veramente sei e vuoi, come fa ad amarti?


Vero MK, per me capire proprio la volontà di lasciarmi conoscere per quello che sono e per quello che voglio, è stata la mia più grande conquista.
Tu bene o male mi hai sempre fatto riflettere.
Hai ragione...
Ma conosco i vicoli ciechi.
Ovvio non so come uscirne.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2011)

Lemon ascoltami...

Mentre ti ringrazio infinitamente per il 3d che hai aperto su uomini e donne, perchè promette molto bene, e può essere furiero di attrazione per chi legge da fuori...

Senti questa...
Perchè non mostri a tuo marito che leggi tradi?
Lui ha l'amichetta calabrese....
L'amichetta calabrese ti ha portato a interrogarti sul tema del tradimento, hai gogglato sei capitata qui...

E mo so cazzi per tuo marito no?
Ehi Lemon...buona terapia...dai vedrai non è nulla di che.


----------



## lemon (5 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lemon ascoltami...
> 
> Mentre ti ringrazio infinitamente per il 3d che hai aperto su uomini e donne, perchè promette molto bene, e può essere furiero di attrazione per chi legge da fuori...
> 
> ...


Sì ma ho visto che state facendo troppa caciara nel 3d che promette tanto bene 

Sì, lo sa che sono capitata qui, gli ho anche detto che mi avete aiutata a capire che se ha l'amichetta calabrese con la quale scambiarsi telefonate ed sms romantici sta messo proprio male e che quindi è lui ad avere problemi


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Sì ma ho visto che state facendo troppa caciara nel 3d che promette tanto bene
> 
> Sì, lo sa che sono capitata qui, gli ho anche detto che mi avete aiutata a capire che se ha l'amichetta calabrese con la quale scambiarsi telefonate ed sms romantici sta messo proprio male e che quindi è lui ad avere problemi


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...Brava


----------



## lemon (5 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> va da sé che il nick virtuale della tizia è orange:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no no sicuramente lei è qualcosa di più melassoso di un agrume 


Intanto oggi mio marito è a casa dal lavoro ed è solo. Mi sta montando dentro tutta l'angoscia di sapere che fa con quel telefono.... Devo assolutamente distrarmi!


----------



## lemon (5 Maggio 2011)

Ops! Ho quotato un messaggio scomparso


----------



## Minerva (5 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Ops! Ho quotato un messaggio scomparso


 :mrgreen:ihihih


----------



## xfactor (5 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Sto vivendo un tradimento "virtuale" accompagnato da accuse alla mia persona riguardanti circa gli ultimi 7 anni e davvero non so con chi parlarne per ritrovare un poco di lucidità che ho completamente perso, fino a scendere nel baratro.
> 
> Questa la situazione: ci conosciamo 10 anni fa, 7 anni fa ci sposiamo e nasce la nostra prima bimba, 4 anni fa nasce la seconda. Entrambe volute e cercate.
> 
> ...



Prendi con le pinze quello che ti scrivo!
Voi due siete ancora innamorati, lui in questo momento è molto confuso
Non prenderei molto seriamente la storiella virtuale ( perchè è tale) , a lui sicuramente sono mancate delle attenzioni , ma non per colpa tua ( avete due figli) . Io credo che , con un pò di tempo e molta pazienza possiate recuperare il vostro amore. Più che un psicoterapeuta sia meglio affidarvi ad una mediazione famigliare .........e vedete come butta. Se da parte sua non c'è volontà di porre rimedio allora in primis tutelati tu e i vostri figli!

In bocca al lupo


----------



## lemon (5 Maggio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Prendi con le pinze quello che ti scrivo!
> Voi due siete ancora innamorati, lui in questo momento è molto confuso
> Non prenderei molto seriamente la storiella virtuale ( perchè è tale) , a lui sicuramente sono mancate delle attenzioni , ma non per colpa tua ( avete due figli) . Io credo che , con un pò di tempo e molta pazienza possiate recuperare il vostro amore. Più che un psicoterapeuta sia meglio affidarvi ad una mediazione famigliare .........e vedete come butta. Se da parte sua non c'è volontà di porre rimedio allora in primis tutelati tu e i vostri figli!
> 
> In bocca al lupo


Grazie xfactor. da due giorni non mi vomita più accuse. Ieri  mi ha detto che la tizia non la sente perché proprio non la pensa se tra noi riesce a esserci la tranquillità del dialogo calmo. E' meno oppresso dal malessere, ma comunque ce l'ha, tant'è che il suo medico gli ha prescritto un colloquio psicologico clinico. Ed è un malessere che riguarda tutta quanta la sua vita e l'incapacità di focalizzare quali siano i reali cambiamenti che vuole.
Lunedì dal terapista dovremmo andarci insieme...


----------



## xfactor (5 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Grazie xfactor. da due giorni non mi vomita più accuse. Ieri mi ha detto che la tizia non la sente perché proprio non la pensa se tra noi riesce a esserci la tranquillità del dialogo calmo. E' meno oppresso dal malessere, ma comunque ce l'ha, tant'è che il suo medico gli ha prescritto un colloquio psicologico clinico. Ed è un malessere che riguarda tutta quanta la sua vita e l'incapacità di focalizzare quali siano i reali cambiamenti che vuole.
> Lunedì dal terapista dovremmo andarci insieme...


 
Benissimo !!!!!:up:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2011)

Ma poi...
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...Lemon fighissimo il tuo avatar...

Ma ehm...se io fossi lui, non vorrei più incontrarla per un semplicissimo motivo: Uffa...mi hai rovinato la mia mattana segreta....sembrerebbe che la incontrerei solo perchè me lo hai permesso tu...

Bruta cativa, mi hai rovinato la mia ricreazione...la mia distrazione...

Però il segnale forte di tuo marito c'è:
Ho bisogno di rilassarmi e di distrarmi.

Come vorrei che le mogli in incognita la notte facessero un giro nei night per vedere certe cose...

A volte anche un uomo ha bisogno di esulare un attimo dalla dura vitaccia!


----------



## Diletta (6 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Grazie xfactor. da due giorni non mi vomita più accuse. Ieri  mi ha detto che la tizia non la sente perché proprio non la pensa se tra noi riesce a esserci la tranquillità del dialogo calmo. E' meno oppresso dal malessere, ma comunque ce l'ha, tant'è che il suo medico gli ha prescritto un colloquio psicologico clinico. Ed è un malessere che riguarda tutta quanta la sua vita e l'incapacità di focalizzare quali siano i reali cambiamenti che vuole.
> Lunedì dal terapista dovremmo andarci insieme...



Ti dico anch'io qualcosa. Se fra voi si respirava aria di crisi da un annetto è normale che tuo marito abbia trovato la sua personale valvola di sfogo. 
Sai, noi mogli siamo di solito più forti emotivamente perchè riusciamo a catalizzare le nostri emozioni negative e ad incanalarle su altre vie, i nostri mariti reggono poco alla tensione e succede quello che succede.

Tu hai scoperto la cosa ancora nella fase iniziale, quando a lui basta qualche messaggio scambiato con lei per sentirsi gratificato, nessuno sa (e neanche lui) se in seguito tale tradimento virtuale si sarebbe concretizzato. 
Certo è che si tratta di un sintomo forte del malessere che c'è fra voi, e come tale va considerato: un sintomo.
Fossi in te ringrazierei il fatto che si sia verificato perchè vi dà l'opportunità di mettervi in discussione per salvare il vostro matrimonio, che stava andando alla deriva.
E' una grande occasione di crescita per entrambi, non buttarla via questa occasione.

E' un po' la stessa cosa che è successa anche a me. 
Non ci rendevamo conto che stavamo diventando un'abitudine. Nel nostro caso non c'erano segni di una grossa crisi evidente, a parte qualche parola spiacevole di troppo usata come sfogo (soprattutto da me).
Ora mi rendo conto di quanto il nostro matrimonio avesse bisogno di una "sistemata" e lo scossone che c'è stato nel mio è stato utile in questo senso arrivando nel momento giusto, prima che fosse troppo tardi.     

Perchè vedi, il vero dramma sta proprio nel "non ritorno" di tante situazioni.

Quindi, fai un grande sforzo per abbandonare gli sfoghi e le invettive contro di lui e apriti al dialogo sereno con lui. So che è difficile, in certi momenti gli faresti di tutto e gli diresti le cose peggiori.
Anzi, sarà già successo perchè è umano, ma dopo che la rabbia è stata sfogata proponiti di cercare la calma interiore e di mantenerla.
La rabbia e il rancore sono fisiologici nella prima fase, ma poi devono lasciare il posto ad una calma rilessione perchè è quella che ti consentirà di salvarvi, sempre che la scintilla dell'amore non sia spenta, ma solo affievolita.

Quello che ti ho detto è frutto della mia recente esperienza, a me sta portando dei buoni risultati, ma sono in cammino e non voglio avere certezze granitiche. Non più    
:up::up:


----------



## lemon (6 Maggio 2011)

Grazie Diletta...
Proprio perché mi rendo conto che la sua è una storia iniziata da poco ho un po' pressato affinché la finisse subito... Ma ho sicuramente pressato nel modo sbagliato (sceneggiate, crisi isteriche, invettive eccetera), concentrandomi troppo su questa conseguenza della nostra crisi più che sui motivi che l'hanno causata. Ma per me, che ho sempre considerato lui come "uomo non standard", è stato davvero un abisso di orrore ritrovarmi accanto una persona con le stesse debolezze del 95 per cento degli uomini...
Neppure io ho reagito con molta forza alla crisi ornai evidente fatta di risposte poco simpatiche e silenzi: ho reagito chiudendomi completamente in me stessa, alzando un muro alto e inespugnabile...
Io alla fine lo ringrazio pure per aver sollevato tutto questo caos... Però insomma... se 'mo la pianta con l'ammmore virtuale mi farebbe un grande favore...


----------



## Sole (6 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Ma per me, che ho sempre considerato lui come "uomo non standard", è stato davvero un abisso di orrore ritrovarmi accanto una persona *con le stesse debolezze del 95 per cento degli uomini*...


Io direi con le stesse debolezze di tutti.

Ho sperimentato sulla mia pelle come tutti possano avere, prima o poi, il loro personale momento di crisi. Poi il modo di reagire varia da persona a persona, anche a seconda della particolare fase della vita in cui ci si trova, dei valori a cui si fa riferimento... ma nessuno di noi trascorre un'intera vita senza mai dubbi o ripensamenti. Non sarebbe umano.


----------



## lemon (6 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io direi con le stesse debolezze di tutti.
> 
> Ho sperimentato sulla mia pelle come tutti possano avere, prima o poi, il loro personale momento di crisi. Poi il modo di reagire varia da persona a persona, anche a seconda della particolare fase della vita in cui ci si trova, dei valori a cui si fa riferimento... ma nessuno di noi trascorre un'intera vita senza mai dubbi o ripensamenti. Non sarebbe umano.


Questo è quello che mi ha risposto lui quando ho dato il meglio di me in quanto a insulti dopoa ver scoperto il fattaccio: "sono solo umano". Ammetto che al momento l'avrei buttato dalla finestra lui e la sua umanità. Ma voi mi aiutate a capire che è veramente così...


----------



## Sole (6 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Questo è quello che mi ha risposto lui quando ho dato il meglio di me in quanto a insulti dopoa ver scoperto il fattaccio: "sono solo umano". Ammetto che al momento l'avrei buttato dalla finestra lui e la sua umanità. Ma voi mi aiutate a capire che è veramente così...


E' veramente così, per me.

Però io penso anche che la natura umana, anche se debole, sia capace di grandi e soprendenti cambiamenti. Io non mi scoraggio


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Questo è quello che mi ha risposto lui quando ho dato il meglio di me in quanto a insulti dopoa ver scoperto il fattaccio: "sono solo umano". Ammetto che al momento l'avrei buttato dalla finestra lui e la sua umanità. Ma voi mi aiutate a capire che è veramente così...


Sei fantastica! Tu si che hai cuore.
E bellissima la frase di Ignazio Silone...
Umanissima anche tu eh?
Si vero lo avresti buttato dalla finestra...:up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> E' veramente così, per me.
> 
> Però io penso anche che la natura umana, anche se debole, sia capace di grandi e soprendenti cambiamenti. Io non mi scoraggio


Donna.
Un essere umano è un misto di altezze planetarie e lugubri miserie.
E mi rendo conto che in certi casi sono stato capace di azioni ignominiose, ma in altri ho fatto cose che neanch'io so come ci sia riuscito.
Altro libro che io amo alla follia, perchè mi riconosco nel personaggio è I Miserabili di Victor Hugo.
Quanti però si comportanto nella vita come quel gendarme che si ostina per tutta la vita a perseguitare quell'uomo.

Munifico è il vescovo.
Che dopo che lui gli ha fregato l'argenteria e viene beccato dice: " macchè rubata, sono stato io a regagliargliela". Ed è da lì che quell'uomo capisce come potrebbe vivere. E inizia a vivere.
Ma per tutta la vita deve sfuggire alla morsa dell'irreprensibile perfettino funzionario di giustizia.

Penso che a Hugo e soprattutto a Balzac sto forum sarebbe piaciuto da morire!


----------



## Amoremio (6 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Questo è quello che mi ha risposto lui quando ho dato il meglio di me in quanto a insulti dopoa ver scoperto il fattaccio: "sono solo umano". Ammetto che al momento l'avrei buttato dalla finestra lui e la sua umanità. Ma voi mi aiutate a capire che è veramente così...


che qualcosa che sappiamo "sbagliato" sia umano
non deve però diventare una giustificazione
nè per chi agisce
nè per chi subisce


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> che qualcosa che sappiamo "sbagliato" sia umano
> non deve però diventare una giustificazione
> nè per chi agisce
> nè per chi subisce


Se Dio...
Non giustificasse l'uomo e le sue debolezze...
Nessuno entrerebbe in Paradiso.
Il problema di Dio è questo:
Troppi uomini sono convinti che spetti loro il Paradiso di diritto.

Invece tante volte un uomo e una donna per salvare il loro rapporto si assolvono e si giustificano.
Altrimenti avremo sempre da una parte un pallo gonfiato che porta scritto in fronte : Avevo ragione io, e dall'altra uno sgonfio con scritto ho capito si, ho torto, si ho capito.


----------



## lemon (6 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sei fantastica! Tu si che hai cuore.
> E bellissima la frase di Ignazio Silone...
> Umanissima anche tu eh?
> Si vero lo avresti buttato dalla finestra...:up::up::up:


insomma... non è che abbia proprio cuore. Sono semplicemente più aperta al tentativo di capire rispetto al far di tutto per metterlo all'angolo come ho fatto finora... 

Eh, sì... nell'ironia trovo davvero la mia salvezza!


----------



## lemon (6 Maggio 2011)

Anche io in fondo ho bisogno della sua assoluzione anche se non si è trattato di tradimento...


----------



## chiccavs (6 Maggio 2011)

:up::up::up::up:





xfactor ha detto:


> Prendi con le pinze quello che ti scrivo!
> Voi due siete ancora innamorati, lui in questo momento è molto confuso
> Non prenderei molto seriamente la storiella virtuale ( perchè è tale) , a lui sicuramente sono mancate delle attenzioni , ma non per colpa tua ( avete due figli) . Io credo che , con un pò di tempo e molta pazienza possiate recuperare il vostro amore. Più che un psicoterapeuta sia meglio affidarvi ad una mediazione famigliare .........e vedete come butta. Se da parte sua non c'è volontà di porre rimedio allora in primis tutelati tu e i vostri figli!
> 
> In bocca al lupo


----------



## Diletta (6 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Grazie Diletta...
> Proprio perché mi rendo conto che la sua è una storia iniziata da poco ho un po' pressato affinché la finisse subito... Ma ho sicuramente pressato nel modo sbagliato (sceneggiate, crisi isteriche, invettive eccetera), concentrandomi troppo su questa conseguenza della nostra crisi più che sui motivi che l'hanno causata.* Ma per me, che ho sempre considerato lui come "uomo non standard", è stato davvero un abisso di orrore ritrovarmi accanto una persona con le stesse debolezze del 95 per cento degli uomini...*
> Neppure io ho reagito con molta forza alla crisi ornai evidente fatta di risposte poco simpatiche e silenzi: ho reagito chiudendomi completamente in me stessa, alzando un muro alto e inespugnabile...
> Io alla fine lo ringrazio pure per aver sollevato tutto questo caos... Però insomma... se 'mo la pianta con l'ammmore virtuale mi farebbe un grande favore...




...A chi lo dici!!  
Ho ricevuto una tale mazzata che a volte penso che non mi basterà il resto della mia vita per elaborarla completamente. 
Il mio era su di un piedistallo d'oro, lo consideravo diverso da tutti gli altri, anzi, a dire il vero, non ci pensavo minimamente che potesse essere un uomo alla stregua degli altri, non mi sfiorava proprio la cosa...
Ma ci ha pensato lui a svegliarmi dal mio ideale di amore fin troppo adolescenziale e incantato, dove c'era posto solo per noi, anzi, per lui.
Dove il nostro amore esemplare ci avrebbe protetto da ogni insidia, a noi non poteva capitare niente delle "miserie" che succedono agli altri.  
Poi, la doccia fredda, improvvisa.

Ora lo vedo per quello che è realmente e per quello che si è mostrato, senza tanti giochi di parole: "sono un uomo come tutti gli altri, con le mie debolezze".   
E sono sollevata nel vederlo così, nella sua realtà di essere imperfetto. 
Gli avevo attribuito la responsabilità eccessiva di apparire per quello che non potrà mai essere nessuno, poichè la perfezione, per chi crede, è solo di Dio. 
Oltre alla delusione, ho ricevuto un bel carico di sincerità, anche se tardiva.


P.S.  L'intesa virtuale con la tipa deve finire subito. E' il primo impegno che lui si deve prendere per ripartire


----------



## chiccavs (6 Maggio 2011)

Bimbe sapete che penso?che noi abbiamo idealizzato troppo il nostro uomo lo abbiamo voluto far essere il piu' speciale, l'unico , il famoso "principe azzurro "senza macchia che ci raccontano da bambine...lo sappiamo che non e' cosi' ma noi lo vogliamo così, magari lui ci ha dato anche dei segnali nel corso degli anni...Guarda che sono normale....ma noi niente prosciutti e la' lìuomo senza macchia e' sicuramente il mio e e' il migliore di tutti...poi all'improvviso succede la catastrofe, ci sveglamo dal sogno..e tutto cambia,
Ma forse e' meglio così, almeno x me, perche ora sono piu' consapevole, capisco che anche il tuo lui e' umano e che sbaglia...( e quanto), a me però resta la delusione, di aver creduto e di essermi gabbata da sola.

x Lemon 
anche io e mio marito stiamo andando dal mediatore familiare, e forse stiamo cominciando ad ottenere dei piccoli, piccoli cambiamenti, se non altro anche lui sta' scendendo dal suo piedistallo e cerca di capire se e' il caso o meno di andare avanti...
E poi ora ho voglia anch'io di sganciarmi un po' da lui e di vivere, visto che da 4 anni mi occupo solo o quasi dei figli...


----------



## Rabarbaro (6 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Anche io in fondo ho bisogno della sua assoluzione anche se non si è trattato di tradimento...


Ah, il sistema metrico decimale!

Quella sgraziata forma di criterio che assegna la misura delle cose a chi ha creato i pianeti e non ha chi guarda gli uomini!
La forma che toglie sostanza al creatore per donarla ad una divisione cervellotica del creato!
Un creato così grande lo si può vedere tutt'intero solo quando si è così lontani che lui non conta più nulla per noi, quanto noi non siamo mai contati nulla per lui.
La vera distanza che percorre il troppo veloce in un tempo troppo breve!
Eppure è circa la distanza di un passo o la lunghezza di un braccio che mi basta per toccare un metro!
E chi è a un metro da te ti può toccare, e tu puoi toccare lui, se lo vuoi.
E la puoi chiamare anche quarantamilionesima parte del meridiano, ma sempre di un passo si tratta!
Perchè è un passo quello che ti separa da lui.
Ed a questa distanza non ci si ferisce, perchè il braccio non arriva.
Ed il braccio è l'offesa ed il passo il perdono
La stessa distanza!
Più o meno fin dove riesci a sentire l'aria che esce dalla sua bocca e l'odore della sua pelle.
Da dove riesci a contare i peli della barba che ha sul mento e da dove lui riesce a misurarti le rughe sul viso.
Ma lui di peli sul mento ne ha troppi e tu di rughe sul viso non abbastanza.
Perchè tu lo hai guardato troppo poco e lui, te, ancora meno.
Eppure ad un passo si odono anche le lacrime che cadono.
Ed, ad un passo, la mano ci arriva a fare una carezza.
Ma un passo è più o meno un metro!
La quarantamilionesima parte di un meridiano.
E il meridiano lo si vede tutt'intero solo quando si è abbastanza lontani!
E, quando si è abbastanza lontani, una lacrima non conta più nulla per noi, e una carezza avrebbe paura di perdersi nell'infinito...

Dannato sistema metrico decimale!


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ah, il sistema metrico decimale!
> 
> Quella sgraziata forma di criterio che assegna la misura delle cose a chi ha creato i pianeti e non ha chi guarda gli uomini!
> La forma che toglie sostanza al creatore per donarla ad una divisione cervellotica del creato!
> ...


Bellissimo! 
Bravissimo Rabarbaro...:up::up::up:


----------



## Diletta (7 Maggio 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> Bimbe sapete che penso?che noi abbiamo idealizzato troppo il nostro uomo lo abbiamo voluto far essere il piu' speciale, l'unico , il famoso "principe azzurro "senza macchia che ci raccontano da bambine...lo sappiamo che non e' cosi' ma noi lo vogliamo così, magari lui ci ha dato anche dei segnali nel corso degli anni...Guarda che sono normale....ma noi niente prosciutti e la' lìuomo senza macchia e' sicuramente il mio e e' il migliore di tutti...poi all'improvviso succede la catastrofe, ci sveglamo dal sogno..e tutto cambia,
> Ma forse e' meglio così, almeno x me, perche ora sono piu' consapevole, capisco che anche il tuo lui e' umano e che sbaglia...( e quanto), a me però resta la delusione, di aver creduto e di essermi gabbata da sola.
> 
> x Lemon
> ...



E infatti..l'abbiamo idealizzati troppo! Ora però siamo scese coi piedi bene ancorati a terra, no?
Era l'ora!
Brava: sacrosanto desiderio di pensare un po' di più a te. Io sto facendo lo stesso.
:up::up:


----------



## danyla (8 Maggio 2011)

> Pochi giorni fa scopro che i suoi amoreggiamenti virtuali sono proseguiti. Arrivo a sequestrargli la sim, a bloccargli il pc a fare cose delle quali mi vergogno profondamente. Ma ho tanta rabbia dentro che non riesco più a controllare, sto scendendo in un pozzo senza fine e non trovo appigli per risollevarmi.
> 
> Ditemi, vi prego, come si fa...



Lascialo andare....vedrai come si redimerà e tornerà con la coda tra le gambe! 
Comunque so ke stai vivendo un inferno...credo che stare un po' lontani, senza vedersi non può fare altro ke farvi chiarire le idee, soprattutto a lui! Come si possono cancellare tanti anni assieme e due splendide bambine...quando sarà solo, capirà che gli mancherete! E se proprio lui non prova pi nulla x te...allora sarà comunque meglio che rimanere nel dubbio e litigare tutti i ggiorni x anni ancora! Bloccargli il computer non serve a nulla, perchè deve essere lui a non cercarla! Se lui cerca un diversivo lo troverà sempre o lei o un'altra è uguale! Piuttosto scrivi alla "stronzetta" dicendole di mettersi da parte, x lei magari è solo uno "sfizio" avere una pseudo-relazione con un uomo sposato e le verrà forse un rimorso di coscienza..... Non posso che dirti di farti coraggio e di avere tanta forza, di non distruggere te stessa e soprattutto x il bene delle bambine non fare nulla di affrettato....Coraggio!


----------



## danyla (8 Maggio 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Forse non hai capito: 20 meno li ha l'amante virtuale di suo marito! La cosa strana è che si chiamano "maore" pur non essendosi mai visti... sarà vero? In ogni caso a mio modesto parere è una zoccoletta e per questo c'è da ver paura di lei...



Una ZOCCOLACCIA direi....non può passarla liscia...almeno qualke messaggino minatorio io glielo manderei!:mexican:


----------



## danyla (8 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> non ti preoccupare, è proprio il paragone giusto! Perché se io non avessi messo in piedi i casini che ho creato per la tizia (compreso lancio del cellulare dal secondo piano sigh) lui a quest'ora forse l'avrebbe già messa da parte..


nON COLPEVOLIZZARTI, CARA....SAPPIAMO BENISSIMO KE NON  è COSI'!


----------



## Sabina (8 Maggio 2011)

danyla ha detto:


> Una ZOCCOLACCIA direi....non può passarla liscia...almeno qualke messaggino minatorio io glielo manderei!:mexican:


Guarda che ai mariti o mogli che decidono di conoscere altre persone via internet o di tradire non punta la pistola alla testa nessuno: e' una scelta. Non capisco perché questa giovane single debba passare per "zoccolaccia" per il solo fatto di aver dato retta al corteggiamento di lui.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Guarda che ai mariti o mogli che decidono di conoscere altre persone via internet o di tradire non punta la pistola alla testa nessuno: e' una scelta. Non capisco perché questa giovane single debba passare per "zoccolaccia" per il solo fatto di aver dato retta al corteggiamento di lui.



perché è una potenziale sfogacazzi!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> perché è una potenziale sfogacazzi!


AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH....:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Taci tu Suor Minchiapriva...:carneval::carneval::carneval:
TI ho corteggiata in tutti i modi possibili, ma niente eh?

Ah vero tu non hai venti anni e non sei calabrese...:carneval::carneval:

La terribile congiura delle sfogacazzi.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Guarda che ai mariti o mogli che decidono di conoscere altre persone via internet o di tradire non punta la pistola alla testa nessuno: e' una scelta. Non capisco perché questa giovane single debba passare per "zoccolaccia" per il solo fatto di aver dato retta al corteggiamento di lui.


Macchè scelta...
E' una volontà...una curiosità...
Poi dai cavoli ragazzi....pian con le bombe...

Guarda Sabina è facilissimo...vuoi che provi?

Sabina, amore, ti amo, sei speciale per me...

Voglio dire...ehm...il corteggiamento che fa testo è quello reale no?

EHi lemon...basta chiedere eh?
Se vuoi munifico come non mai, ti scrivo la più bella lettera d'amore che tu abbia mai ricevuto...ah no aspetto ne copio una da internet...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## lemon (9 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> perché è una potenziale sfogacazzi!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lemon (9 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Macchè scelta...
> E' una volontà...una curiosità...
> Poi dai cavoli ragazzi....pian con le bombe...
> 
> ...


tengo buona la proposta per il futuro... Non sarei troppo credibile se ricevessi proprio ora una lettera d'amore 



Da un settimana non controllo e non chiedo più nulla di quella brava giovIne... 
Lui pare migliorato anche se ha sempre momenti di ansia. Dice che in realtà il suo problema non sono io, ma ha sbagliato obiettivo e gli è sembrato che allontanandosi da me potesse stare meglio. Era disperato per averci messo in condizione di pensare alla separazione. Ha chiesto di tornare da solo dallo psicologo perché gli sembra che non sia io il suo vero problema. Ho accettato. 

Intanto sabato sera, dopo 6 ANNI, siamo usciti da soli senza prole al seguito!


Io cerco di essere positiva e di dargli tempo restando comunque sul "chivalà"... In certi momenti provo del rancore, ma il più delle vole provo sincero dispiacere...


----------



## danyla (9 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Guarda che ai mariti o mogli che decidono di conoscere altre persone via internet o di tradire non punta la pistola alla testa nessuno: e' una scelta. Non capisco perché questa giovane single debba passare per "zoccolaccia" per il solo fatto di aver dato retta al corteggiamento di lui.


Perchè, tu se uno sposato ti facesse avances tu ci staresti????


----------



## Sabina (10 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Macchè scelta...
> E' una volontà...una curiosità...
> Poi dai cavoli ragazzi....pian con le bombe...
> 
> ...



Ne ho ricevute di lettere d'amore o dolci avances, anche prima di sposarmi, alcune molto toccanti. Ma se manca quel "qualcosa" non bastano. Gli uomini che ho amato non sono stati dei gran romanticoni.


----------



## Sabina (10 Maggio 2011)

danyla ha detto:


> Perchè, tu se uno sposato ti facesse avances tu ci staresti????


Io ho una relazione con un uomo sposato.


----------



## Kid (10 Maggio 2011)

danyla ha detto:


> Perchè, tu se uno sposato ti facesse avances tu ci staresti????


Scherzi? Certo che si! Sesso senza impegni e promesse che poi puntualmente sarebbero disattese. Cosa vuoi di più?


----------



## Sabina (10 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Scherzi? Certo che si! Sesso senza impegni e promesse che poi puntualmente sarebbero disattese. Cosa vuoi di più?


Non e' detto, c'e' anche chi non fa promesse.


----------



## Kid (10 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Non e' detto, c'e' anche chi non fa promesse.


Infatti il senso era quello.


----------



## Sabina (10 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Infatti il senso era quello.


E' vero.... stamattina ho un po' sonno. Avevo letto male.


----------



## Sterminator (10 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Non e' detto, c'e' anche chi non fa promesse.


Beh pero' se da parte tua dovesse cambiare quello che provi adesso per il tuo amante, anche sulla spinta della situazione con tuo marito, poi che fai?

Dici che e' impossibile che tu possa sbroccare?


----------



## lothar57 (10 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Guarda che ai mariti o mogli che decidono di conoscere altre persone via internet o di tradire non punta la pistola alla testa nessuno: e' una scelta. Non capisco perché questa giovane single debba passare per "zoccolaccia" per il solo fatto di aver dato retta al corteggiamento di lui.


 
Perche'per i puritani del forum e'inconcepibile essere sposato ma avere l'amante,pure lei sposata se possibile,aggiungo io.e' anche meglio,cosi'le rotture di palle le becca..il becco...
Poi si puo'chiamare tradimento una chat???Io ne ha fatte tantissime,ma non mi e'mai passata neanche per l'anticamera del cervello,l'idea che stavo tradendo.
Finche'non ci sono incontri sono tutte cavolate,virtuali,dopo magari,la musica cambia.


----------



## lothar57 (10 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Scherzi? Certo che si! Sesso senza impegni e promesse che poi puntualmente sarebbero disattese. Cosa vuoi di più?


promesse?no Kid se le fai sei fritto,se la storia si allunga pure,diventa un surrogato di matrimonio,sai che fascino....


----------



## Kid (10 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Perche'per i puritani del forum e'inconcepibile essere sposato ma avere l'amante,pure lei sposata se possibile,aggiungo io.e' anche meglio,cosi'le rotture di palle le becca..il becco...
> Poi si puo'chiamare tradimento una chat???Io ne ha fatte tantissime,ma non mi e'mai passata neanche per l'anticamera del cervello,l'idea che stavo tradendo.
> Finche'non ci sono incontri sono tutte cavolate,virtuali,dopo magari,la musica cambia.


Ma infatti trovo ridicolo pure io considerare tradimento flirtare con qualcuno in chat. Si può tradire facendosi una pippa? Ho pensieri più sconci guardando il sedere di una in minigonna in città! :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (10 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Perche'per i puritani del forum e'inconcepibile essere sposato ma avere l'amante,pure lei sposata se possibile,aggiungo io.e' anche meglio,cosi'le rotture di palle le becca*..il becco...*
> Poi si puo'chiamare tradimento una chat???Io ne ha fatte tantissime,ma non mi e'mai passata neanche per l'anticamera del cervello,l'idea che stavo tradendo.
> Finche'non ci sono incontri sono tutte cavolate,virtuali,dopo magari,la musica cambia.


 quale eleganza .
rimango sempre basita dalla sfacciataggine di chi tradisce e in più si compiace di usare questi termini.
complimenti .
puritani dici?siamo sempre lì...quando tocca a te pensare di esser becco diventi puritano pure tu:mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (10 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> promesse?no Kid se le fai sei fritto,se la storia si allunga pure,diventa un surrogato di matrimonio,sai che fascino....


Anche per te: il senso era proprio quello: "Sensa impegni e promesse".


----------



## lothar57 (10 Maggio 2011)

danyla ha detto:


> Perchè, tu se uno sposato ti facesse avances tu ci staresti????


 :up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Kid (10 Maggio 2011)

danyla ha detto:


> Perchè, tu se uno sposato ti facesse avances tu ci staresti????


Ora come ora ci starei SOLO con una sposata.


----------



## Sterminator (10 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Perche'per i puritani del forum e'inconcepibile essere sposato ma avere l'amante,pure lei sposata se possibile,aggiungo io.e' anche meglio,cosi'le rotture di palle le becca..il becco...
> Poi si puo'chiamare tradimento una chat???Io ne ha fatte tantissime,ma non mi e'mai passata neanche per l'anticamera del cervello,l'idea che stavo tradendo.
> Finche'non ci sono incontri sono tutte cavolate,virtuali,dopo magari,la musica cambia.


Beh se c'aggiungi lo scambio foto o addirittura la webcam a fini sessuali, e' virtuale sto paro di palle...

ma come ve la raccontate...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sabina (10 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Beh pero' se da parte tua dovesse cambiare quello che provi adesso per il tuo amante, anche sulla spinta della situazione con tuo marito, poi che fai?
> 
> Dici che e' impossibile che tu possa sbroccare?


Scusa, non capisco. In che senso cambiare ciò che provo per l'amante?


----------



## Sterminator (10 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> quale eleganza .
> rimango sempre basita dalla sfacciataggine di chi tradisce e in più si compiace di usare questi termini.
> complimenti .
> puritani dici?siamo sempre lì...quando tocca a te pensare di esser becco diventi puritano pure tu:mrgreen:


Ma il senso e' tutto li'...

fanno i fighi fino a che nun trovano uno piu' bastardo di loro e poi piangono come vitelli...:mrgreen:

E nel frattempo se la vivono come i topi per non farsi beccare...che bella vita...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (10 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Scusa, non capisco. In che senso cambiare ciò che provo per l'amante?


Non dicevi niente promesse e bla bla bla.?..

e se poi cambiasse specialmente il bla bla bla?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Perche'per i puritani del forum e'inconcepibile essere sposato ma avere l'amante,pure lei sposata se possibile,aggiungo io.e' anche meglio,cosi'le rotture di palle le becca..il becco...
> *Poi si puo'chiamare tradimento una chat???Io ne ha fatte tantissime,ma non mi e'mai passata neanche per l'anticamera del cervello,l'idea che stavo tradendo.*
> Finche'non ci sono incontri sono tutte cavolate,virtuali,dopo magari,la musica cambia.


chiariamo non ho detto che un certo tipo di chat equivalgano a tradire (anche se...) ma lo scopo allora qual'è?


----------



## lothar57 (10 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> quale eleganza .
> rimango sempre basita dalla sfacciataggine di chi tradisce e in più si compiace di usare questi termini.
> complimenti .
> puritani dici?siamo sempre lì...quando tocca a te pensare di esser becco diventi puritano pure tu:mrgreen:


Scusa Minerva io non scritto parolacce o usato termimi sgradevoli,cosa ti turba??Sinceramente non ti capisco,dimmi per cortesia


----------



## lothar57 (10 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> chiariamo non ho detto che un certo tipo di chat equivalgano a tradire (anche se...) ma lo scopo allora qual'è?


 
Certo io ci vado come tutti con quello scopo,ma finche'non incontri l''altra'',e vai oltre il caffe'e addio,per me non c'e'nulla di male...o no??


----------



## lothar57 (10 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Beh se c'aggiungi lo scambio foto o addirittura la webcam a fini sessuali, e' virtuale sto paro di palle...
> 
> ma come ve la raccontate...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Io non uso web e meno che mai foto,mica voglio essere sgamato.
Certo ci vado per beccare,come fanno tutti e tutte,come saprai la raccontano bene,ma il loro fine e'il nostro,sesso fuori di casa,punto.


----------



## Sterminator (10 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Io non uso web e meno che mai foto,mica voglio essere sgamato.
> Certo ci vado per beccare,come fanno tutti e tutte,come saprai la raccontano bene,ma il loro fine e'il nostro,sesso fuori di casa,punto.


Ma le foto non si scambierebbero solo privatamente? Mica andrebbero nei profili pubblici,credo..

che te sei sposato la Spectre?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (10 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Certo io ci vado come tutti con quello scopo,ma finche'non incontri l''altra'',e vai oltre il caffe'e addio,per me non c'e'nulla di male...o no??


Ma non credo proprio....:mrgreen:

se non vai oltre il caffe' e' solo perche' con l'incontro al buio te sei trovato un cesso davanti...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (10 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma non credo proprio....:mrgreen:
> 
> se non vai oltre il caffe' e' solo perche' con l'incontro al buio te sei trovato un cesso davanti...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


o perchè l'ha incontrato lei :carneval:


----------



## Sabina (10 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Non dicevi niente promesse e bla bla bla.?..
> 
> e se poi cambiasse specialmente il bla bla bla?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Le persone cambiano, le relazioni evolvono. Le situazioni si affrontano nel momento in cui devono essere affrontate.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Certo io ci vado come tutti con quello scopo,ma finche'non incontri l''altra'',e vai oltre il caffe'e addio,per me non c'e'nulla di male...o no??


 
...io non ho detto che ci sia qualcosa di male, sicuramente anche questo è una mancanza di rispetto verso il compagno....


----------



## Amoremio (10 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> ...io non ho detto che ci sia qualcosa di male, sicuramente anche questo è una mancanza di rispetto verso il compagno....


quotone :up:


----------



## Sterminator (10 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> o perchè l'ha incontrato lei :carneval:


Ovviamant'.....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (10 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Le persone cambiano, le relazioni evolvono. Le situazioni si affrontano nel momento in cui devono essere affrontate.



Vabbe' ho sbagliato persona per fare la domanda perche' nel tuo caso credo che tu abbia poco da perdere, visto che dicevi che tuo marito ti fa schifo...


----------



## lemon (10 Maggio 2011)

Beh, tutto dipende da come è impostato il rapporto di coppia... Se un marito si deve "nascondere" per chattare e telefonare a una significa che pensa di far qualcosa di "non lecito" per la coppia...


----------



## Kid (10 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Beh, tutto dipende da come è impostato il rapporto di coppia... Se un marito si deve "nascondere" per chattare e telefonare a una significa che pensa di far qualcosa di "non lecito" per la coppia...



Ma secondo me più che altro il marito se ne vergogna! :rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (10 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Vabbe' ho sbagliato persona per fare la domanda perche' nel tuo caso credo che tu abbia poco da perdere, visto che *dicevi che tuo marito ti fa schifo*...


  davvero?

devo essermelo perso :sonar:


----------



## Sterminator (10 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Beh, tutto dipende da come è impostato il rapporto di coppia... Se un marito si deve "nascondere" per chattare e telefonare a una significa che pensa di far qualcosa di "non lecito" per la coppia...


E perche' nell'alternativa si puo' parlare di rapporto di coppia?:mrgreen:

Gli psichiatri che dicono?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (10 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> davvero?
> 
> devo essermelo perso :sonar:


Fermi tutti...:mrgreen:

ho confuso con Minnie....

pero' Sabi', cazzo se e' peggio nel tuo caso...avresti si' da perdere...

come fai ad essere cosi' fatalista e superficiale?


----------



## Sabina (10 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Vabbe' ho sbagliato persona per fare la domanda perche' nel tuo caso credo che tu abbia poco da perdere, visto che dicevi che tuo marito ti fa schifo...


Mi spiace, sbagli, non ho mai detto che mio marito mi fa schifo, altrimenti l'avrei già lasciato.


----------



## Sabina (10 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> davvero?
> 
> devo essermelo perso :sonar:


In effetti Amoremio non sei tu la distratta.


----------



## Sterminator (10 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Mi spiace, sbagli, non ho mai detto che mio marito mi fa schifo, altrimenti l'avrei già lasciato.


Ho gia' corretto...mi confondevo con Minnie...

pero' , lo riscrivo, come fai, avendo appunto da perdere ad essere cosi' fatalista e superficiale?

boh?


----------



## Amoremio (10 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> In effetti Amoremio non sei tu la distratta.


 
sì
ha ammesso di averti confuso


----------



## Sabina (10 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ho gia' corretto...mi confondevo con Minnie...
> 
> pero' , lo riscrivo, come fai, avendo appunto da perdere ad essere cosi' fatalista e superficiale?
> 
> boh?


Pazza e irresponsabile....


----------



## Sterminator (10 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Pazza e irresponsabile....


Te piacerebbe invoca' l'infermita' mentale....:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (10 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Scusa Minerva io non scritto parolacce o usato termimi sgradevoli,cosa ti turba??Sinceramente non ti capisco,dimmi per cortesia


 c'è una volgarità nel concetto che disturba più di una simpatica parolaccia


----------



## lothar57 (10 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma non credo proprio....:mrgreen:
> 
> se non vai oltre il caffe' e' solo perche' con l'incontro al buio te sei trovato un cesso davanti...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 
ovvio...succede sai,piu'che l'aspetto fisico per me conta la testa,che poche hanno,io rischi non ne voglio correre,e se capisco che potrebbero esserci,scappo


----------



## lothar57 (10 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è una volgarità nel concetto che disturba più di una simpatica parolaccia


 
grazie del complimento......il bello chei o sono anche troppo..vabbe'fiato sprecato.........


----------



## Sole (10 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *Perche'per i puritani del forum e'inconcepibile essere sposato ma avere l'amante*,pure lei sposata se possibile,aggiungo io.e' anche meglio,cosi'le rotture di palle le becca..il becco....


Il ragionamento è chiaro e limpido. Sarebbe bello che questa tua mentalità aperta contemplasse la stessa possibilità per tua moglie. Questo significherebbe davvero non essere puritani.
Ma ho la sensazione, da tuoi interventi precedenti, che non saresti tanto moderno se scoprissi che tua moglie si scopa un altro.


----------



## Amoremio (10 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Il ragionamento è chiaro e limpido. Sarebbe bello che questa tua mentalità aperta contemplasse la stessa possibilità per tua moglie. Questo significherebbe davvero non essere puritani.
> Ma ho la sensazione, da tuoi interventi precedenti, che non saresti tanto moderno se scoprissi che tua moglie *si scopa un altro*.


più di un altro

per par condicio


----------



## Amoremio (10 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> grazie del complimento......il bello chei o sono anche troppo..vabbe'fiato sprecato.........


sei anche troppo ... 
cosa?


----------



## Minerva (10 Maggio 2011)

*...oggi parla lui*



lothar57 ha detto:


> grazie del complimento......il bello chei o sono anche troppo..vabbe'fiato sprecato.........


_Mi presentarono i miei cinquant'anni 
e un contratto col circo "Pacebbeene" a girare l'Europa. 
E firmai, col mio nome e firmai, 
e il mio nome era Bufalo Bill. 





_​


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Il ragionamento è chiaro e limpido. Sarebbe bello che questa tua mentalità aperta contemplasse la stessa possibilità per tua moglie. Questo significherebbe davvero non essere puritani.
> Ma ho la sensazione, da tuoi interventi precedenti, che non saresti tanto moderno se scoprissi che tua moglie si scopa un altro.


 :yes::yes::yes::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:


----------



## Amoremio (10 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> _Mi presentarono i miei cinquant'anni _
> 
> _e un contratto col circo "Pacebbeene" a girare l'Europa. _
> _E firmai, col mio nome e firmai, _
> _e il mio nome era Bufal*A* Bill. _​


 
per amor di precisione


----------



## Sole (10 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> più di un altro
> 
> per par condicio


E' vero, hai ragione.


----------



## Sterminator (10 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ovvio...succede sai,piu'che l'aspetto fisico per me conta la testa,che poche hanno,io rischi non ne voglio correre,e se capisco che potrebbero esserci,scappo


Cioe' tu capti al volo le onde cerebrali di una che non e' solo zoccola in calore ma anche cozza potenziale?:mrgreen:

Per me hai avuto solo culo finora...o oltre una botta nun ce vai pe' paura...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (10 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Il ragionamento è chiaro e limpido. Sarebbe bello che questa tua mentalità aperta contemplasse la stessa possibilità per tua moglie. Questo significherebbe davvero non essere puritani.
> Ma ho la sensazione, da tuoi interventi precedenti, che non saresti tanto moderno se scoprissi che tua moglie si scopa un altro.


 
Scritto da subito qua'...non mi piacerebbe affatto...io sono cosi',complicato e strano.non per tutte.


----------



## lothar57 (10 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Cioe' tu capti al volo le onde cerebrali di una che non e' solo zoccola in calore ma anche cozza potenziale?:mrgreen:
> 
> Per me hai avuto solo culo finora...o oltre una botta nun ce vai pe' paura...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


si capisce in fretta con chi si ha a che fare....poi guarda che pensi male,mica sono Bova che ha la fila,e non corro dietro a tutte.....


----------



## lothar57 (10 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sei anche troppo ...
> cosa?


 non voglio lodarmi...ma sono l'esatto contrario di quello che sostiene Minerva


----------



## Sterminator (10 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Scritto da subito qua'...non mi piacerebbe affatto...*io sono cosi',complicato e strano*.non per tutte.


Se ti puo' essere di conforto per me non sei ne' complicato e ne' strano, ma semplicemente egoista ed inaffidabile come partner...

come battitore libero invece saresti perfetto...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (10 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non voglio lodarmi...ma sono l'esatto contrario di quello che sostiene Minerva


non so come sei; parlo solo di alcune affermazioni che ti rappresentano , spero solo in parte


----------



## Amoremio (10 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Scritto da subito qua'...non mi piacerebbe affatto...io sono cosi',complicato e strano.*non per tutte*.


Dio c'è

comunque
probabilmente, neanche per tua moglie se conoscesse realmente ciò che sei


----------



## Sole (10 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Scritto da subito qua'...non mi piacerebbe affatto...*io sono cosi',complicato e strano*.non per tutte.


Tranquillo, sei uguale a molti altri e a molte altre, molto più semplice e lineare di quello che pensi.

Sicuramente un po' puritano anche tu.


----------



## Sterminator (10 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si capisce in fretta con chi si ha a che fare....poi guarda che pensi male,mica sono Bova che ha la fila,*e non corro dietro a tutte..*...


Mai pensato che tu fossi per il basta che respirino, pero' da quello che scrivi e dall'immagine che susciti leggendo il tuo orgoglio nell'essere un puttaniere,  siamo li'...

mo' stai a guarda' er capello?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (10 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non voglio lodarmi...ma sono l'esatto contrario di quello che sostiene Minerva


sarebbe bello che per ciò che dici ti manifestassi
invece l'effetto è esattamente quello che diceva minerva

probabilmente
e oltre le tue intenzioni
tu qui appari ciò che sei realmente
mentre nel reale reciti una signorilità che conosci ma non ti appartiene

forse fa parte dell'abito di marito rompichez ma leale che indossi davanti a tua moglie

una necessità più che una realtà del tuo essere


non è una critica (anche se questi post li ricomprenderai nel novero delle fucilate)
è la sensazione che dai a me


----------



## Sterminator (10 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> Dio c'è
> 
> comunque
> probabilmente, neanche per tua moglie se conoscesse realmente ciò che sei


Ma la moglie dev'essere un magistrato o una funzionaria di polizia che glije leva la pelle se solo sospettasse...e' troppo terrorizzato...:mrgreen:

magari e' pedinato e pure cor telefono sotto controllo...

maronnn...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (10 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Mai pensato che tu fossi per il basta che respirino, pero' da quello che scrivi e dall'immagine che susciti leggendo il tuo orgoglio nell'essere un puttaniere, siamo li'...
> 
> mo' stai a guarda' er capello?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


mai pensato neanche che fosse bova comunque :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (10 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mai pensato neanche che fosse bova comunque :mrgreen:


dillo a me...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (10 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> dillo a me...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


invece 
un lievissimo sospetto che chi si racconta in un certo modo 
sia bove, 
devo ammetterlo,
di tanto in tanto,
mi sfiora


----------



## Illuso (10 Maggio 2011)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> promesse?no Kid se le fai sei fritto,se la storia si allunga pure,diventa un surrogato di matrimonio,sai che fascino....


 Mah! Io non ci credo, e/o non capisco, sebbene abbia qualche annetto anch’io e sono uomo di mondo, ho fatto il militare a Cuneo (per davvero!!!) ma come funziona, come si fa?

Allora io, incontro una le offro un caffè e poi ? gli dico che sono sposato da anni con figli e ci avrei voglia di farmi un giro nelle sue mutande, però senza impegni eh! Così tanto per ………., e questa, mi dovrebbe rispondere, ma figurati non ci sono problemi era un po’ che aspettavo un bel torello per farmi una sana e robusta scopata senza tanti rompimenti di ovaie. 
Ma in quale film succede ?  oppure ci si mette d’accordo con una escort, se no (per esperienza, diretta e indiretta) è inevitabile che un “minimo” di rapporto va instaurato, e allora più che altro sono menzogne, si dicono cose che non si pensano, si promettono cose che non si possono mantenere, i più bastardi promettono amore eterno, inviano sms che sono una cosa da far ridere anche due adolescenti, e tanto altro ancora, fino ad arrivare al triangolino che ci esalta, e poi inevitabilmente iniziano i casini, se il marito di lei scopre che tu sei il seduttore scopaiolo e ti entra nella vita e và dalla tua Signora a dirle: “come mai suo marito ha questo irrefrenabile bisogno di dire alle altre donne cose che sono sicuro a lei non dice da un bel po’?” 
Tu come te ne esci ? 
Ah! già, con: “cara non è come credi, posso spiegarti tutto”:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (10 Maggio 2011)

Illuso ha detto:


> Mah! Io non ci credo, e/o non capisco, sebbene abbia qualche annetto anch’io e sono uomo di mondo, ho fatto il militare a Cuneo (per davvero!!!) ma come funziona, come si fa?
> 
> Allora io, incontro una le offro un caffè e poi ? gli dico che sono sposato da anni con figli e ci avrei voglia di farmi un giro nelle sue mutande, però senza impegni eh! Così tanto per ………., e questa, mi dovrebbe rispondere, ma figurati non ci sono problemi era un po’ che aspettavo un bel torello per farmi una sana e robusta scopata senza tanti rompimenti di ovaie.
> Ma in quale film succede ? oppure ci si mette d’accordo con una escort, se no (per esperienza, diretta e indiretta) è inevitabile che un “minimo” di rapporto va instaurato, e allora più che altro sono menzogne, si dicono cose che non si pensano, si promettono cose che non si possono mantenere, i più bastardi promettono amore eterno, inviano sms che sono una cosa da far ridere anche due adolescenti, e tanto altro ancora, fino ad arrivare al triangolino che ci esalta, e poi inevitabilmente iniziano i casini, se il marito di lei scopre che tu sei il seduttore scopaiolo e ti entra nella vita e và dalla tua Signora a dirle: “come mai suo marito ha questo irrefrenabile bisogno di dire alle altre donne cose che sono sicuro a lei non dice da un bel po’?”
> ...


Illuso & C....credete quel che vi pare,chisse ne frega,un villano,un poveretto,pensate cosi'??
Stanotte non dormiro'....


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2011)

Illuso ha detto:


> Mah! Io non ci credo, e/o non capisco, sebbene abbia qualche annetto anch’io e sono uomo di mondo, ho fatto il militare a Cuneo (per davvero!!!) ma come funziona, come si fa?
> 
> Allora io, incontro una le offro un caffè e poi ? gli dico che sono sposato da anni con figli e ci avrei voglia di farmi un giro nelle sue mutande, però senza impegni eh! Così tanto per ………., e questa, mi dovrebbe rispondere, ma figurati non ci sono problemi era un po’ che aspettavo un bel torello per farmi una sana e robusta scopata senza tanti rompimenti di ovaie.
> Ma in quale film succede ? oppure ci si mette d’accordo con una escort, se no (per esperienza, diretta e indiretta) è inevitabile che un “minimo” di rapporto va instaurato, e allora più che altro sono menzogne, si dicono cose che non si pensano, si promettono cose che non si possono mantenere, i più bastardi promettono amore eterno, inviano sms che sono una cosa da far ridere anche due adolescenti, e tanto altro ancora, fino ad arrivare al triangolino che ci esalta, e poi inevitabilmente iniziano i casini, se il marito di lei scopre che tu sei il seduttore scopaiolo e ti entra nella vita e và dalla tua Signora a dirle: “come mai suo marito ha questo irrefrenabile bisogno di dire alle altre donne cose che sono sicuro a lei non dice da un bel po’?”
> ...


No non funziona così. Semplicemente (passami il termine per favore) si instaura un rapporto con una persona dalla quale si è profondamente attratti con la quale si sta bene ma che in nessun modo entri nella vita privata dell'altro. 
Quando si sta insieme non esiste altro, poi ognuno torna alla sua vita. Senza promesse, stabilendo da prima quale siano le priorità.


----------



## Sterminator (10 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> No non funziona così. Semplicemente (passami il termine per favore) si instaura un rapporto con una persona dalla quale si è profondamente attratti con la quale si sta bene ma che in nessun modo entri nella vita privata dell'altro.
> Quando si sta insieme non esiste altro, poi ognuno torna alla sua vita. Senza promesse, stabilendo da prima quale siano le priorità.


E' esattamente cio' che pensava Rita...uguale preciso...

ma dai...anche nel tuo caso come fai a dire che la sofferenza o altro non sottrae risorse ed energie per tuo marito...


----------



## lothar57 (10 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sarebbe bello che per ciò che dici ti manifestassi
> invece l'effetto è esattamente quello che diceva minerva
> 
> probabilmente
> ...


Sbagliato.Io sono gentile,educato,e aggiungo di classe,cedo il passo alle donne,non sbaglio i congiuntivi,parlo piano,etc.....capito maestra saputella???Poi sinceramente questa storia comincia a stancarmi...pensa quello che ti pare.


----------



## lothar57 (10 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> No non funziona così. Semplicemente (passami il termine per favore) si instaura un rapporto con una persona dalla quale si è profondamente attratti con la quale si sta bene ma che in nessun modo entri nella vita privata dell'altro.
> Quando si sta insieme non esiste altro, poi ognuno torna alla sua vita. Senza promesse, stabilendo da prima quale siano le priorità.


 
ma stai a perdere tempo a spiegare...e'un'invornito che non conosce un bel niente,della vita reale.....


----------



## Amoremio (10 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sbagliato.Io sono gentile,educato,e aggiungo *di classe*,cedo il passo alle donne,non sbaglio i congiuntivi,parlo piano,etc.....capito maestra saputella???Poi sinceramente questa storia comincia a stancarmi...pensa quello che ti pare.


qui dentro????

scherzi vero?????

che burlone questo scolaro bovaro!!!!! :ciao:


----------



## Sterminator (10 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma stai a perdere tempo a spiegare...e'un'invornito che non conosce un bel niente,della vita reale.....


ahahahahahahahahahahah

peccato che oggi sei rimasto solo e nun ce sta quell'altro fallito sfigato a darte man forte...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

mo' stai pisciando fuori dal vaso...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2011)

Illuso ha detto:


> Mah! Io non ci credo, e/o non capisco, sebbene abbia qualche annetto anch’io e sono uomo di mondo, ho fatto il militare a Cuneo (per davvero!!!) ma come funziona, come si fa?
> 
> Allora io, incontro una le offro un caffè e poi ? gli dico che sono sposato da anni con figli e ci avrei voglia di farmi un giro nelle sue mutande, però senza impegni eh! Così tanto per ………., e questa, mi dovrebbe rispondere, ma figurati non ci sono problemi era un po’ che aspettavo un bel torello per farmi una sana e robusta scopata senza tanti rompimenti di ovaie.
> Ma in quale film succede ? oppure ci si mette d’accordo con una escort, se no (per esperienza, diretta e indiretta) *è inevitabile che un “minimo” di rapporto va instaurato,* e allora più che altro sono menzogne, si dicono cose che non si pensano, si promettono cose che non si possono mantenere, i più bastardi promettono amore eterno, inviano sms che sono una cosa da far ridere anche due adolescenti, e tanto altro ancora, fino ad arrivare al triangolino che ci esalta, e poi inevitabilmente iniziano i casini, se il marito di lei scopre che tu sei il seduttore scopaiolo e ti entra nella vita e và dalla tua Signora a dirle: “come mai suo marito ha questo irrefrenabile bisogno di dire alle altre donne cose che sono sicuro a lei non dice da un bel po’?”
> ...


Certo che si instaura un rapporto e non sempre è basato sulla menzogna. Il mio non lo è stato.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma stai a perdere tempo a spiegare...e'un'invornito che non conosce un bel niente,della vita reale.....


Spiego una realtà che ho vissuto e che lui non conosce. Poi uno è libero di crederci o meno.


----------



## lemon (10 Maggio 2011)

però siete buffi! Date il benvenuto con consigli e compartecipazione ai nuovi arrivati e poi, appena il nuovo arrivato si slogga per due giorni, vi fiondate nel suo 3d a litigare!  :rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (10 Maggio 2011)

Si appropriano degli altrui thread per uso capione :mrgreen:

Chiudilo a chiave quando esci. :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sarebbe bello che per ciò che dici ti manifestassi
> invece l'effetto è esattamente quello che diceva minerva
> 
> probabilmente
> ...


Allora:
Sul punto in rosso uno, invece io ho ragionato al contrario ed è per questo che fin'ora, ( ma non sono poche) avviene il contrario: qui si appare ciò che non si è.

La più alta prova è proprio Sterminator che appunto è un fake colossale.

Sul punto due:
Il basarti sempre e solo sulle tue sensazioni è appunto il tuo limite più pesante.

Non oso credere cosa sarei io, se mi basassi solo sulle mie sensazioni.
Le sensazioni sono input...poi devo VERIFICARE...se esse sono esatte o meno.

Meno una persona è come dire aperta al diverso ed è rigida, più segue cecamente i suoi totem.

La mia simpatia per Lothar, non nasce da sensazioni o da idee, ma sul non basarmi solo su quanto scrive qui dentro...

Ma ammetto il suo linguaggio è pittoresco.
Ma i concetti base sono molto buoni e sinceri...veri...
Dice pane al pane e vino al vino...


----------



## contepinceton (11 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Il ragionamento è chiaro e limpido. Sarebbe bello che questa tua mentalità aperta contemplasse la stessa possibilità per tua moglie. Questo significherebbe davvero non essere puritani.
> Ma ho la sensazione, da tuoi interventi precedenti, che non saresti tanto moderno se scoprissi che tua moglie si scopa un altro.


Ma lui è stato lapalissiano...
Se viene cornificato gli dispiacerebbe, ma saprebbe che in fondo se li è meritati...dato le sue imprese erotiche...volevo dire eroiche...


----------



## contepinceton (11 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sbagliato.Io sono gentile,educato,e aggiungo di classe,cedo il passo alle donne,non sbaglio i congiuntivi,parlo piano,etc.....capito maestra saputella???Poi sinceramente questa storia comincia a stancarmi...pensa quello che ti pare.


Maddai cojon,
Sta usando contro di te, la famigerata tecnica persesca, abilmente sgominata da Admin...
Che te frega di Amoremio?
Ti basti la realtà: non abbiamo in corso una gita al mare, tu tua moglie e io e la mia?
E allora?
Fidati, anche se postassimo qui le foto di quella gita...loro avrebbero da ridire, da criticare, da smentire ecc..ecc..ecc...

Un tempo si il forum era un abisso di orrore e che cazzo...
Fino a prova contraria non hai ucciso nessuno...

Loro non sanno come vanno certe cose...no?
Si conosce na tipa...e mica è detto che si finisca a letto no?
Del resto solo donne stupide, ti dicono, ok incontriamoci...ma ci sarà sesso vero? Altrimenti non ci troviamo vero?

E quante volte si capisce che non è aria e caso, e si molla lì la faccendina con un sorriso?

Lothar, loro non conoscono le regole ferree della caccia alla volpe...

Glielo spieghi tu, che se una non si fida che sei un galantuomo, non la molla? 

Ma loro sono fatte così...
Non hai idea di come fu trattata Messalina...
Ma io ho le prove vere e inconfutabili...che tutto quel che scrisse Messalina era proprio la sua ingenua verità.

Ma siccome sta verità spaventava...allora si grida allo scandalo, al fake, al clone ecc..ecc..ecc...e non si capisce come è la vera vita delle persone.

Altro caso: Giuma.
Giuma aveva bisogno di soluzioni pratiche e alla mano, si lavava il culo di tutte le elocubrazioni forumistiche...
Mi consultai con una persona che conosce bene certe dinamiche per avercele in casa, presi su, dissi a lei...tenta...fa così, così e colà.

Lei lo fece: caso risolto.
Per questo non ha più scritto...

Ma lei aveva bisogno di fatti...
Non di riflessioni circa quanto è idiota suo marito, e soprattutto, pora anima semplice e campagnola, non le andava certo di dipingere i suoi dispiaceri in rete...

Le basta sapere che se capita qualcosa...sa dove cercarmi e come trovarmi.

Ma fidatevi: lei è molto diversa nel reale di quanto appariva qui...

Ciò qua dentro tutte persone alte, studiate, di cultura alta...tutti sapienti...saggi...santi e immacolati...

Ma va fanculo XD!


----------



## contepinceton (11 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo che si instaura un rapporto e non sempre è basato sulla menzogna. Il mio non lo è stato.


Non sulla menzogna: ma su verità parziali. No?
Chi legge ha estrapolato della tua storia e di te, tutto quello che sentiva vicino a sè o contrario a sè...non meniamo il can per l'aia...
Guarda che ti sei trovata difronte perfino chi voleva farti credere di essere la povera vittima di un abile puttaniere no?

Ma tu stessa hai detto: finchè non ho vissuto questa esperienza, ero la prima a stigmatizzare certi comportamenti...no?

E porco quel cane: tu mi conosci.
Sono forse come mi descrive Amoremio? EH?
O sterminator?

Tu stessa mi hai confermato che di me qui dentro si vede solo la pallida ombra...e che si lavino il culo con le immagini che si fanno: a me non cambia nulla...


----------



## contepinceton (11 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> però siete buffi! Date il benvenuto con consigli e compartecipazione ai nuovi arrivati e poi, appena il nuovo arrivato si slogga per due giorni, vi fiondate nel suo 3d a litigare!  :rotfl:


Beh e se siamo fatti così...cosa ti cambia?
Sempre a criticare...:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Senti Lemon, non c'è nessun corso propedeutico per diventare maestra di vita...e spero che tu non sia qui per farti compatire...

Ma per portare la tua esperienza...no?

Non so che accadrebbe se entrassi nel confessionale io, a raccontare tutte le mie storie...basterebbe quella di ieri...


----------



## lemon (11 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh e se siamo fatti così...cosa ti cambia?
> Sempre a criticare...:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Senti Lemon, non c'è nessun corso propedeutico per diventare maestra di vita...e spero che tu non sia qui per farti compatire...
> 
> ...


permaloso!  Non era una critica. trovavo divertente la cosa!

Oddio, no, compatire proprio no. Non fa proprio parte del mio modo di essere! :mexican:

Dai, ti CONCEDO  il mio 3d per sfogarti su quanto accaduto ieri!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Cioe' tu capti al volo le onde cerebrali di una che non e' solo zoccola in calore ma anche cozza potenziale?:mrgreen:
> 
> Per me hai avuto solo culo finora...o oltre una botta nun ce vai pe' paura...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *qui si appare ciò che non si è.*
> 
> La più alta prova è proprio Sterminator che appunto è un fake colossale.
> 
> ...





contepinceton ha detto:


> Loro non sanno come vanno certe cose...no?
> 
> *Del resto solo donne stupide, ti dicono, ok incontriamoci...ma ci sarà sesso vero? Altrimenti non ci troviamo vero? *
> *Glielo spieghi tu, che se una non si fida che sei un galantuomo, non la molla?*


 
Ma come fai a essere così sicuro di quello che scrivi?

Non vedi che anche tu stai seguendo ciecamente i totem che ti sei costruito?

Sul rosso: ma come fa a credere a simili banalissimi luoghi comuni una persona con l'esperienza che tu dici di avere?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma come fai a essere così sicuro di quello che scrivi?
> 
> Non vedi che anche tu stai seguendo ciecamente i totem che ti sei costruito?
> 
> Sul rosso: ma come fa a credere a simili banalissimi luoghi comuni una persona con l'esperienza che tu dici di avere?


No...io riesco sempre a stanare la natura ultima di una persona...sempre.
Non mi baso su sensazioni, tiro somme.
Vero seguo i miei totem, ma il problema è che sono dadaista, li cambio ogni giorno, non ho bisogno ostinatamente di fortificarli, se un partito preso o una convinzione mi sono d'impaccio io li tolgo. 
Tante volte faccio le cose senza uno scopo o un perchè: sento che le devo fare e le faccio. Una sorta di imperativo categorico interiore.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma come fai a essere così sicuro di quello che scrivi?
> 
> Non vedi che anche tu stai seguendo ciecamente i totem che ti sei costruito?
> 
> Sul rosso: ma come fa a credere a simili banalissimi luoghi comuni una persona con l'esperienza che tu dici di avere?


Appunto: io ho l'esperienza sul campo.
Sterminator ha solo i luoghi comuni.
Ma ovvio: io attraggo solo un certo tipo di donne.
Mi dispiace, ci metto un nanosecondo a capire se con una mi piacerebbe o meno finirci a letto.
Detto ciò poi sta a lei muoversi e far capire.
Ma fidati, se una non mi piace, e lei fa capire, io scappo da tutti i cantoni, molto imbarazzato.

Ok, allora esisteranno anche donne che decidono di fare sesso con uno solo dopo una chat, ma non sono decisamente il mio tipo.
E francamente di quelle che non sono il mio tipo, non me ne importa na sega.


----------



## Sterminator (11 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Appunto: io ho l'esperienza sul campo.
> Sterminator ha solo i luoghi comuni.
> Ma ovvio: io attraggo solo un certo tipo di donne.
> Mi dispiace, ci metto un nanosecondo a capire se con una mi piacerebbe o meno finirci a letto.
> ...


Tu hai degli enormi problemi di comprendonio....:mrgreen:

A Lothar io l'ho pijato per il culo perche' lui a chiacchiere dice di intuire quella che poi diventa cozza...:mrgreen:

comunque per pena, sto comnciando ad essere molto tollerante con te proprio per i disastri che c'hai nella capoccia e che abbiamo assodato vengano da lontano...:mrgreen: pero' a te fa paura la mia normalita', la invidi non avendo potuto vivere mai un pezzo della tua vita in modo normale e mo' che ormai nun la vedrai piu' manco col binocolo, fai come la volpe e l'uva...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

che pena...esperienza sul campo...seghoni della madonna, piuttosto...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Non sulla menzogna: ma su verità parziali*. No?
> Chi legge ha estrapolato della tua storia e di te, tutto quello che sentiva vicino a sè o contrario a sè...non meniamo il can per l'aia...
> Guarda che ti sei trovata difronte perfino chi voleva farti credere di essere la povera vittima di un abile puttaniere no?
> 
> ...


Chiamale come vuoi, ma comunque è un rapporto ingannevole.
Per quel che riguarda te ti ho anche detto che è "colpa tua" se la visione che si ha di te non rispecchia quello che sei in realtà se non in alcuni punti..........


----------



## Sterminator (12 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Chiamale come vuoi, ma comunque è un rapporto ingannevole.
> Per quel che riguarda te ti ho anche detto che è "colpa tua" se la visione che si ha di te non rispecchia quello che sei in realtà se non in alcuni punti..........


Beh gia' quei pochi punti che convergono so' devastanti e fanno passare la voglia di approfondire gli altri...:mrgreen:

uno che s'arrapa solo a pensare la moglie che si fa' ingroppare da uno sconosciuto e' da ricovero ed infatti la psichiatria ha codificato tale perversione....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (12 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Maddai cojon,
> Sta usando contro di te, la famigerata tecnica persesca, abilmente sgominata da Admin...
> Che te frega di Amoremio?
> Ti basti la realtà: non abbiamo in corso una gita al mare, tu tua moglie e io e la mia?
> ...


Di questi francamente, ne vedo pochi....


----------



## Sterminator (12 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Di questi francamente, ne vedo pochi....


Infatti nun ce stanno...confermo...:mrgreen:

e' solo gente "normale"...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Beh gia' quei pochi punti che convergono so' devastanti e fanno passare la voglia di approfondire gli altri...:mrgreen:
> 
> *uno che s'arrapa solo a pensare la moglie che si fa' ingroppare da uno sconosciuto e' da ricovero ed infatti la psichiatria ha codificato tale perversione*....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Per quanto mi riguarda non ho mai giudicato una persona da quello che fa a letto ma da come si rapporta con me e all'interno della società


----------



## Sterminator (12 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda non ho mai giudicato una persona da quello che fa a letto ma da come si rapporta con me e all'interno della società


In linea teorica anch'io, pero' quando appunto mi si rapportano alla cazzo mi diverto ad appalesargli tutti i loro disastri psichiatrici che non li rendono degni di dare consigli o giudicare imbecille chi non ha gli stessi gusti tipo il leccare le merde dai culi...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

C'e' sempre un motivo per cui si scatenano i commenti sderenanti...basta avere buona memoria...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (12 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Chiamale come vuoi, ma comunque è un rapporto ingannevole.
> Per quel che riguarda te ti ho anche detto che *è "colpa tua" se la visione che si ha di te non rispecchia quello che sei in realtà se non in alcuni punti.*.........


ma scusate: ha importanza?

siamo su un forum, è normale che ci si faccia un'opinione in base a ciò che si legge e sulla base del proprio modo di sentire
nel reale, non capita lo stesso?


e ribadisco: ha importanza?

se io non piaccio a una persona mica me ne faccio un dramma
e nemmeno nomino questa persona ad ogni spron battuto

ok, non mi piace un utente
è un problema?
ho l'obbligo di farmelo piacere?
o di spiegare nel dettaglio perchè non mi piace?

per me non è un problema: 
l'ho messo in ignore
e spesso evito di replicare alle cose che leggo nei quote

a lui sembra però che questo crei dei problemi

nei suoi post che leggo nei quote altrui trovo spesso scritto il mio nome, più spesso di quello della maggior parte degli altri utenti (*solo stamattina in tre diversi post suoi,* quotati da te, da lothar e da kid):
per lamentarsi di ciò che dico in generale
per confutare quello che dico su altre vicende
per sostenere che lui non è come dico io
persino per evidenziare una contrapposizione ed invitare, con viva premura, altri a contattarlo in privato 

e anche quando il mio nick non compare, spesso si trovano riferimenti che a me possono essere ricondotti, eventualmente in abbinamento con altri utenti ("LORO", che fa tanto horror di seri b) che non fanno parte di quella che, a me pare, ritiene essere la sua claque

il problema è:
che, dopo anni che l'ho letto, qui e nel vecchio tradi, ho capito che quel personaggio non mi interessa e che non vale la pena di scatenare questioni ad ogni piè sospinto?
o che lui ne è ossessionato?

amoremio:
la talebana dei traditi (e neanche di tutti)
quella che non maltratta i traditori (e manco è vero)
la bulla che impone il proprio modo di vedere (ma chi se ne frega di imporlo: io lo espongo come fa chiunque)
la maestra di vita (copyright lothar, ora non ricordo qual'è il termine che predilige l'utente cui mi riferisco)
ecc. ecc.
ma soprattutto 
quella che non lo apprezza (e questa è l'unica cosa vera)

io trovo che tutto ciò sia ridicolo


----------



## Sterminator (12 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma scusate: ha importanza?
> 
> siamo su un forum, è normale che ci si faccia un'opinione in base a ciò che si legge e sulla base del proprio modo di sentire
> nel reale, non capita lo stesso?
> ...


Ma e' questo il succo...e' malato e deve essere sempre approvato, deve essere sempre rassicurato...ha bisogno sempre di conferme come l'aria proprio per carenze affettive e cagatorie che vengono da lontano..

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

il quadro clinico nun se sbaja...

vuole fare il bambino e stimolare il vostro istinto materno per ricevere quello che non ha mai avuto e manco mo' col casino che se ritrova in casa...

che pazienza che ce vo'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma scusate: ha importanza?
> 
> siamo su un forum, è normale che ci si faccia un'opinione in base a ciò che si legge e sulla base del proprio modo di sentire
> nel reale, non capita lo stesso?
> ...


No non ha importanza alcuna.
Credo che ognuno di noi sia libero di apprezzare o meno una persona.
Io ho risposto a lui in chiaro una cosa che gli ho già detto di persona.
Anch'io non tollero un utente qui per come si pone e per quello che dice, Magari conoscendolo (cosa che in realtà non mi interessa assolutamente che accada) potrei cambiare opinione ma dovendomi basare su quello che leggo mi faccio la mia opinione giusta o sbagliata che sia


----------



## Sterminator (12 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> No non ha importanza alcuna.
> Credo che ognuno di noi sia libero di apprezzare o meno una persona.
> Io ho risposto a lui in chiaro una cosa che gli ho già detto di persona.
> Anch'io non tollero un utente qui per come si pone e per quello che dice, Magari conoscendolo (cosa che in realtà non mi interessa assolutamente che accada) potrei cambiare opinione ma dovendomi basare su quello che leggo mi faccio la mia opinione giusta o sbagliata che sia


Ma a me invece dell'impressione che ti/vi suscito me ne sbatto allegramente le palle perche' anche fuori massacro solo chi se lo merita e che continua a fa' lo slalom tra i miei coglioni, certamente secondo i miei canoni e per come si rapporta con me...solo che fuori poi spariscono qua te li ritrovi invece come gatti attaccati ai maroni con continue provocazioni...

e poi la faccia da culo dice anche che mi ha messo in ignore...


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Maddai cojon,
> *Sta usando contro di te, la famigerata tecnica persesca, abilmente sgominata da Admin*...
> Che te frega di Amoremio?
> Ti basti la realtà: non abbiamo in corso una gita al mare, tu tua moglie e io e la mia?
> ...


 ma piantiamola un po' di nominarla; admin non ha sgominato un bel nulla.
ha liquidato persone che non gli erano simpatiche avendone facoltà...dopodiché nessuno si può permettere di insinuare cazzate senza costrutto.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma piantiamola un po' di nominarla; admin non ha sgominato un bel nulla.
> ha liquidato persone che non gli erano simpatiche avendone facoltà...dopodiché nessuno si può permettere di insinuare cazzate senza costrutto.


Sta sperando che si rifaccia di nuovo un altro repulisti perche' ormai se ritrova di nuovo nella merda ed ha bisogno di altro pubblico vergine per cui esibirsi in tutto il suo splendore...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma scusate: ha importanza?
> 
> siamo su un forum, è normale che ci si faccia un'opinione in base a ciò che si legge e sulla base del proprio modo di sentire
> nel reale, non capita lo stesso?
> ...


Dimentichi l'unica cosa importante.
Quella che proietta sempre sulle altre tradite, la propria vicenda.
Rischiando di compiere disastri immani nei rapporti altrui.
Quello che è capitato a te: è capitato SOLO a te.
Non ha alcuna ATTINENZA, ma nessuna, con quello che è capitato a Diletta.

VIvete su due piani, differenti.
Tutto questo tuo post: in effetti è: ridicolo.


----------



## lemon (12 Maggio 2011)

Capisco poco delle dimaniche ataviche che vi portano agli scontri, ma intervengo lo stesso perché questo è il MIO 3D 

Ma perché, in un forum, non ci si può limitare a portare la propria esperienza, il proprio vissuto, le proprie idee, le proprie scoperte senza per forza attaccare il modo di farlo di altri? Io, per esempio, ho letto ogni vostro intervento con sincero interesse. Poi, è naturale, io conosco me stessa e conosco (non so quanto) mio marito e in base a quello trarrò il meglio che fa per me dai vostri interventi.
Io, da nuova utente, non ho cercato che qualcuno si immedesimasse in me, ma ho cercato le esperienze pratiche di altre persone che magari hanno vissuto qualcosa di simile o anche qualcosa di diverso in un momento di incapacità totale ad affrontare la situazione. 
Poi beh, qualche personaggio qui dentro pare una macchietta, ma ci sta bene pure quello e a me poco importa se come si mostra è reale o se trolleggia (io mi faccio una mia idea, ma tale resta... al limite l'idea che uno abbia bisogno di venire qui a fare il gran figo mi fa sorridere).

Questo per dirvi, che, mentre tra di voi "litigate", per chi si affaccia qui dentro ognuna delle vostre esperienze può essere utile...


----------



## Kid (12 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Capisco poco delle dimaniche ataviche che vi portano agli scontri, ma intervengo lo stesso perché questo è il MIO 3D
> 
> Ma perché, in un forum, non ci si può limitare a portare la propria esperienza, il proprio vissuto, le proprie idee, le proprie scoperte senza per forza attaccare il modo di farlo di altri? Io, per esempio, ho letto ogni vostro intervento con sincero interesse. Poi, è naturale, io conosco me stessa e conosco (non so quanto) mio marito e in base a quello trarrò il meglio che fa per me dai vostri interventi.
> Io, da nuova utente, non ho cercato che qualcuno si immedesimasse in me, ma ho cercato le esperienze pratiche di altre persone che magari hanno vissuto qualcosa di simile o anche qualcosa di diverso in un momento di incapacità totale ad affrontare la situazione.
> ...



Chi disprezza compra.

Sacra verità!


----------



## Amoremio (12 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Capisco poco delle dimaniche ataviche che vi portano agli scontri, ma intervengo lo stesso perché questo è il MIO 3D
> 
> Ma perché, in un forum, non ci si può limitare a portare la propria esperienza, il proprio vissuto, le proprie idee, le proprie scoperte senza per forza attaccare il modo di farlo di altri? Io, per esempio, ho letto ogni vostro intervento con sincero interesse. Poi, è naturale, io conosco me stessa e conosco (non so quanto) mio marito e in base a quello trarrò il meglio che fa per me dai vostri interventi.
> Io, da nuova utente, non ho cercato che qualcuno si immedesimasse in me, ma ho cercato le esperienze pratiche di altre persone che magari hanno vissuto qualcosa di simile o anche qualcosa di diverso in un momento di incapacità totale ad affrontare la situazione.
> ...


mi scuso con te per l'invasione

ma vorrei poter dire la mia senza che qualcuno ne approfitti per dire che "impongo"
proprio perchè fosse chiaro l'ho scritto anche in firma che parlo sempre "secondo me"

l'ultima volta che un nick è stato "accusato" di imporre è finita in maniera ignominiosa

cercherò di non ripetere l'invasione


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Capisco poco delle dimaniche ataviche che vi portano agli scontri, ma intervengo lo stesso perché questo è il MIO 3D
> 
> *Ma perché, in un forum, non ci si può limitare a portare la propria esperienza, il proprio vissuto, le proprie idee, le proprie scoperte senza per forza attaccare il modo di farlo di altri?* Io, per esempio, ho letto ogni vostro intervento con sincero interesse. Poi, è naturale, io conosco me stessa e conosco (non so quanto) mio marito e in base a quello trarrò il meglio che fa per me dai vostri interventi.
> Io, da nuova utente, non ho cercato che qualcuno si immedesimasse in me, ma ho cercato le esperienze pratiche di altre persone che magari hanno vissuto qualcosa di simile o anche qualcosa di diverso in un momento di incapacità totale ad affrontare la situazione.
> ...


verissimo, limone...ma non è poi così facile e te ne accorgi perché tu stessa scrivendo ciò scivoli nell'osservazione critica del comportamento degli altri:mrgreen:
è fisiologico


----------



## contepinceton (12 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Capisco poco delle dimaniche ataviche che vi portano agli scontri, ma intervengo lo stesso perché questo è il MIO 3D
> 
> Ma perché, in un forum, non ci si può limitare a portare la propria esperienza, il proprio vissuto, le proprie idee, le proprie scoperte senza per forza attaccare il modo di farlo di altri? Io, per esempio, ho letto ogni vostro intervento con sincero interesse. Poi, è naturale, io conosco me stessa e conosco (non so quanto) mio marito e in base a quello trarrò il meglio che fa per me dai vostri interventi.
> Io, da nuova utente, non ho cercato che qualcuno si immedesimasse in me, ma ho cercato le esperienze pratiche di altre persone che magari hanno vissuto qualcosa di simile o anche qualcosa di diverso in un momento di incapacità totale ad affrontare la situazione.
> ...


Bel post.
Ma, c'è un' ma.
Non pensi che se il forum fosse fatto solo di commenti su un fenomeno, diverrebbe freddo e monotono?
Le liti, mostrano che dietro ai nick stanno persone: esseri umani con loro simpatie ed antipatie.
Poi, bisogna andarci piano, mica tutti hanno la tua sagacia e consapevolezza eh? O perspicacia eh?
Ci sono anche persone che sono deboli, fragili, e facilmente influenzabili...
Pensa se difronte al tuo caso...
Fosse partita la sentenza di morte: FAI COME NOI SEPARATI.
Ah ma allora mio marito è proprio na merda, e io cretina che l'ho amato.
Aspetta qua che faccia come loro: mi separo.

Allora:
Ci sono donne che guardano i porno con il marito.
DOnne che sanno che il marito usa pornografia e dicono...Ben robe da maschi.
Donne che se beccano una scatola con i giornali di donne nude, gli crolla il mondo in testa.

Ci vuole buon senso...


----------



## Sterminator (12 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bel post.
> Ma, c'è un' ma.
> Non pensi che se il forum fosse fatto solo di commenti su un fenomeno, diverrebbe freddo e monotono?
> Le liti, mostrano che dietro ai nick stanno persone: esseri umani con loro simpatie ed antipatie.
> ...


???

E chi e' che s'e' separato qua sopra?

Io non ne ho contato manco uno/a...

unne'??kufu'?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ???
> 
> E chi e' che s'e' separato qua sopra?
> 
> ...


io celo

uno su due. Conta?


----------



## Sterminator (12 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> io celo
> 
> uno su due. Conta?


Ok te sei risposata...

avanti un altro/a...non spingete, serviamo tutti/e...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lemon (12 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mi scuso con te per l'invasione
> 
> ma vorrei poter dire la mia senza che qualcuno ne approfitti per dire che "impongo"
> proprio perchè fosse chiaro l'ho scritto anche in firma che parlo sempre "secondo me"
> ...


ma no! Non ti devi scusare!
Tra l'altro tra le cose scritte da te ci sono davvero ottimi spunti (che ho letto anche in altri topic) che si possono prendere dal tuo vissuto, soprattutto per quanto riguarda l'andare avanti!


----------



## lemon (12 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> verissimo, limone...ma non è poi così facile e te ne accorgi perché tu stessa scrivendo ciò scivoli nell'osservazione critica del comportamento degli altri:mrgreen:
> è fisiologico


 però è solo un'osservazione critica sul battibecco personale, non è un giudizio sui contenuti o sul modo di essere altrui nei consigli che cerca o non cerca di dare o sulle esperienze eccetera


----------



## lemon (12 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bel post.
> Ma, c'è un' ma.
> Non pensi che se il forum fosse fatto solo di commenti su un fenomeno, diverrebbe freddo e monotono?
> Le liti, mostrano che dietro ai nick stanno persone: esseri umani con loro simpatie ed antipatie.
> ...


 sono talmente consapevole e perspicace che mi ritrovo con un marito che  da mesi chatta amoreggiando con sconosciute dicendo che non mi ama più... E me ne sono accorta dopo mesi... Un vero genio insomma! :rotfl:

Io sarò troppo ottimista nei confronti dell'umanità, ma non credo proprio che uno prenda una decisione così drastica perché qualcuno in un forum glielo consiglia... E comunque a me personalmente ha fatto piacere leggere chi mi diceva di pigliarlo a mazzate e chi mi diceva che in fondo è solo un pirla e chi mi diceva come provare a uscirne e chi mi ha consolato e anche chi mi ha trattato con sufficienza...


----------



## lothar57 (12 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> sono talmente consapevole e perspicace che mi ritrovo con un marito che da mesi chatta amoreggiando con sconosciute dicendo che non mi ama più... E me ne sono accorta dopo mesi... Un vero genio insomma! :rotfl:
> 
> Io sarò troppo ottimista nei confronti dell'umanità, ma non credo proprio che uno prenda una decisione così drastica perché qualcuno in un forum glielo consiglia... E comunque a me personalmente ha fatto piacere leggere chi mi diceva di pigliarlo a mazzate e chi mi diceva che in fondo è solo un pirla e chi mi diceva come provare a uscirne e chi mi ha consolato e anche chi mi ha trattato con sufficienza...


Macche'se non fa'come il sottoscritto,che non si limita alla chat o al cell,non c'e'problema,se invece appunto prosegue.. e le incontra,prima o poi,arriva....


----------



## MK (12 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ci sono donne che guardano i porno con il marito.
> *DOnne che sanno che il marito usa pornografia e dicono...Ben robe da maschi.*
> Donne che se beccano una scatola con i giornali di donne nude, gli crolla il mondo in testa.
> 
> Ci vuole buon senso...


 
No scusa e con un uomo del genere una dovrebbe anche avere voglia di farci sesso?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> No scusa e con un uomo del genere una dovrebbe anche avere voglia di farci sesso?


Beh...sai com'è no?
Magari lui le dice...dai giochiamo a filmeto polno...no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Il porno ha il suo perchè
La sua dimensione metafisica, spirituale, metempscicotica, ancestrale, eleusina, esoterica...è un sapere da iniziati sai?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> sono talmente consapevole e perspicace che mi ritrovo con un marito che  da mesi chatta amoreggiando con sconosciute dicendo che non mi ama più... E me ne sono accorta dopo mesi... Un vero genio insomma! :rotfl:
> 
> Io sarò troppo ottimista nei confronti dell'umanità, ma non credo proprio che uno prenda una decisione così drastica perché qualcuno in un forum glielo consiglia... E comunque a me personalmente ha fatto piacere leggere chi mi diceva di pigliarlo a mazzate e chi mi diceva che in fondo è solo un pirla e chi mi diceva come provare a uscirne e chi mi ha consolato e anche chi mi ha trattato con sufficienza...


Donna...
Allora fregatene delle chat...
L'unico dato sensibile è che lui dice che non ti ama più.
Tu ti sei resa amabile? E quanto?


----------



## MK (12 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh...sai com'è no?
> Magari lui le dice...dai giochiamo a filmeto polno...no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Il porno ha il suo perchè
> La sua dimensione metafisica, spirituale, metempscicotica, ancestrale, eleusina, esoterica...è un sapere da iniziati sai?


Uomini che usano pornografia, robe da maschi. E le robe da femmine?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Uomini che usano pornografia, robe da maschi. E le robe da femmine?


io ogni tanto li guardo i filmetti su youporn... perché? è una cosa così anormale?



ma allora è proprio vero che sono lurida


----------



## MK (12 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> io ogni tanto li guardo i filmetti su youporn... perché? è una cosa così anormale?
> 
> 
> 
> ma allora è proprio vero che sono lurida


Sottolineavo l'espressione  "roba da maschi" riguardante la pornografia. Beh il target (Erika Lust a parte) è prettamente maschile, ma come vedi tu sei donna e li guardi perchè piacciono a te, non perchè "sono roba da maschi". Ti piacciono?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sottolineavo l'espressione  "roba da maschi" riguardante la pornografia. Beh il target (Erika Lust a parte) è prettamente maschile, ma come vedi tu sei donna e li guardi perchè piacciono a te, non perchè "sono roba da maschi". Ti piacciono?


beh, non è che posso dire che mi piacciono come i film di Tarantino o quelli di Scorsese... ma visto che ormai mi tocca fare tutto da sola ogni tanto ci sta anche il supporto visivo


----------



## contepinceton (12 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Uomini che usano pornografia, robe da maschi. E le robe da femmine?


Allora, tutta la pornografia, ( e questo lo dicono le mie amiche) è la realizzazione del sesso, visto dal punto di tipiche fantasie maschili.
L'industria del porno si rivolge soprattutto a clientela maschile.
La "pornografia" al femminile esiste...basterebbe vedere non so i disegni di Giovanna Casotto per capirci...
Ancora poco sappiamo dell'immaginario erotico femminile...
Posso assicurarti che quel poco che sono riuscito a conoscere...è semplicemente...stupefacente...

Ora: qualsiasi donna, sa che cosa sussurrare all'orecchio di un uomo, le 4 acche stracche che lo imbufaliscono...lo infoiano come un maiale...

Ma sono poche quelle che ti sussurrano all'orecchio " quel mondo" eh?

Come dici tu...sempre...c'è ancora molta strada da fare...

Direi che la pornografia ( se così possiamo chiamarla) al femminile, è refrattaria alla genitalità e alla visione di organi genitali in azione...è molto più psicologica...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora, tutta la pornografia, ( e questo lo dicono le mie amiche) è la realizzazione del sesso, visto dal punto di tipiche fantasie maschili.
> L'industria del porno si rivolge soprattutto a clientela maschile.
> La "pornografia" al femminile esiste...basterebbe vedere non so i disegni di Giovanna Casotto per capirci...
> Ancora poco sappiamo dell'immaginario erotico femminile...
> ...


Che sono le 4 acche stracche???


----------



## lemon (13 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna...
> Allora fregatene delle chat...
> L'unico dato sensibile è che lui dice che non ti ama più.
> Tu ti sei resa amabile? E quanto?


Ho fatto il possibile... Per stabilire il quanto mi devi dare delle indicazioni...


----------



## Sterminator (13 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Ho fatto il possibile... Per stabilire il quanto mi devi dare delle indicazioni...


Ma non cadere nella trappola psicologica ed ipnotizzarti sull'essere colpevole del suo tradimento...

sono loro che sono teste di cazzo...non tu...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lemon (13 Maggio 2011)

Il fatto è che stiamo in una situazione assurda... Nella quale si accavallano una sua forte depressione e infelicità legata anche a fattori esterni a noi, il suo allontanamento da me come se ne fossi l'unica causa, il suo riconoscere che ha preso una cantonata perché non sono io la responsabile, il suo lanciarsi nella telefonata alla tipa appena sprofonda, il suo avvicinarsi a me se "faccio la splendida" (ma io mica posso vivere sempre splendidamente!), il suo riallontanarsi quando pensa da solo eccetera... A me sinceramente stanno saltando i nervi. Ammiro tantissimo quante/i di voi riescono, pure con grande fatica, a mettersi in un ruolo di attesa non stressante. Io non ce la faccio, perché ho la sensazione che più io lo lascio vivere e più lui sprofonda e si allontana perché non è proprio in grado di affrontare con determinazione nulla. Alla prima difficoltà piglia il cellulare (non chatta più, le telefona di giorno) e si rifugia nelle parole di comprensione di quella.... zocc, ehmmm, ragazza... Se mi vede distrutta si distrugge di tristezza, se mi vede allegra è allegro, se mi vede ansiosa di andare avanti si allontana.

Io cerco pure di pensare a me stessa, ma proprio non ci riesco perché questa situazione non riesco proprio a scacciarla dalla testa... Se lui non ci fosse credo che troverei la forza per riprendere "da me", ma così mi sto logorando


----------



## Niko74 (13 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Ho fatto il possibile... Per stabilire il quanto mi devi dare delle indicazioni...


Ma figurati se TU ti devi rendere amabile, fregartene delle chat, ecc...perché lui si degni di stare con te!!!


----------



## Sterminator (13 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Il fatto è che stiamo in una situazione assurda... Nella quale si accavallano una sua forte depressione e infelicità legata anche a fattori esterni a noi, il suo allontanamento da me come se ne fossi l'unica causa, il suo riconoscere che ha preso una cantonata perché non sono io la responsabile, il suo lanciarsi nella telefonata alla tipa appena sprofonda, il suo avvicinarsi a me se "faccio la splendida" (ma io mica posso vivere sempre splendidamente!), il suo riallontanarsi quando pensa da solo eccetera... A me sinceramente stanno saltando i nervi. Ammiro tantissimo quante/i di voi riescono, pure con grande fatica, a mettersi in un ruolo di attesa non stressante. Io non ce la faccio, perché ho la sensazione che più io lo lascio vivere e più lui sprofonda e si allontana perché non è proprio in grado di affrontare con determinazione nulla. Alla prima difficoltà piglia il cellulare (non chatta più, le telefona di giorno) e si rifugia nelle parole di comprensione di quella.... zocc, ehmmm, ragazza... Se mi vede distrutta si distrugge di tristezza, se mi vede allegra è allegro, se mi vede ansiosa di andare avanti si allontana.
> 
> Io cerco pure di pensare a me stessa, ma proprio non ci riesco perché questa situazione non riesco proprio a scacciarla dalla testa... *Se lui non ci fosse credo che troverei la forza per riprendere "da me", ma così mi sto logorando*


Ecco brava cadi in depressione te incolpevolmente ed hai fatto bingo...


----------



## Amoremio (13 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> sono talmente consapevole e perspicace che mi ritrovo con un marito che da mesi chatta amoreggiando con sconosciute dicendo che non mi ama più... E me ne sono accorta dopo mesi... Un vero genio insomma! :rotfl:
> 
> Io sarò troppo ottimista nei confronti dell'umanità, ma *non credo proprio che uno prenda una decisione così drastica perché qualcuno in un forum glielo consiglia... E comunque a me personalmente ha fatto piacere leggere chi mi diceva di pigliarlo a mazzate e chi mi diceva che in fondo è solo un pirla e chi mi diceva come provare a uscirne e chi mi ha consolato e anche chi mi ha trattato con sufficienza.*..


questo post dice di te molto di bello quanto a struttura della tua personalità


----------



## Amoremio (13 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Il fatto è che stiamo in una situazione assurda... Nella quale si accavallano una sua forte depressione e infelicità legata anche a fattori esterni a noi, il suo allontanamento da me come se ne fossi l'unica causa, il suo riconoscere che ha preso una cantonata perché non sono io la responsabile, il suo lanciarsi nella telefonata alla tipa appena sprofonda, il suo avvicinarsi a me se "faccio la splendida" (ma io mica posso vivere sempre splendidamente!), il suo riallontanarsi quando pensa da solo eccetera... A me sinceramente stanno saltando i nervi. Ammiro tantissimo *quante/i di voi riescono, pure con grande fatica, a mettersi in un ruolo di attesa non stressante*. Io non ce la faccio, perché ho la sensazione che più io lo lascio vivere e più lui sprofonda e si allontana perché non è proprio in grado di affrontare con determinazione nulla. Alla prima difficoltà piglia il cellulare (non chatta più, le telefona di giorno) e si rifugia nelle parole di comprensione di quella.... zocc, ehmmm, ragazza... Se mi vede distrutta si distrugge di tristezza, se mi vede allegra è allegro, se mi vede ansiosa di andare avanti si allontana.
> 
> Io cerco pure di pensare a me stessa, ma proprio non ci riesco perché questa situazione non riesco proprio a scacciarla dalla testa... *Se lui non ci fosse credo che troverei la forza per riprendere "da me", ma così mi sto logorando*


sul primo grassetto
non so a chi ti riferisci
ma per me, benchè me la fossi imposta, l'attesa fu stressantissima 
diciamo pure un volontario inferno con involontarie fughe nel delirio

sul secondo grassetto
credo sia normale
come dicevo altrove, per quanto brutta una certezza non è mai brutta come l'incertezza relativa


----------



## lemon (13 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sul primo grassetto
> non so a chi ti riferisci
> ma per me, benchè me la fossi imposta, l'attesa fu stressantissima
> diciamo pure un volontario inferno con involontarie fughe nel delirio
> ...


no, avevo avvertito che nel tuo caso l'attesa fosse stata logorante... Mi è anche molto piaciuto leggere come cercavi e trovavi i modi per annullare o almeno soffocare i pensieri!


Sì, spesso mi ritrovo a desiderare che sparisca, anche se non è quello che vorrei per il nostro futuro, proprio per avere una certezza dalla quale ripartire...


----------



## lemon (13 Maggio 2011)

Per farvi un esempio: poco fa mi ha mandato un sms per dirmi di organizzare un viaggetto di qualche giorno via da casa e dalla quotidinianità. Ora, pare un bel passo verso di noi, no? Ma io lo so che prima che si effettuerà quel viaggetto, in tre settimane riusciremo a ricrollare 10 volte e lui continuerà a cercare rifugio in quella ragazza taaaaaaaanto generosa e amorevole :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Amoremio (13 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Per farvi un esempio: poco fa mi ha mandato un sms per dirmi di organizzare un viaggetto di qualche giorno via da casa e dalla quotidinianità. Ora, pare un bel passo verso di noi, no? Ma io lo so che prima che si effettuerà quel viaggetto, in tre settimane riusciremo a ricrollare 10 volte e lui continuerà a cercare rifugio in quella ragazza taaaaaaaanto generosa e amorevole :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


il viaggetto è un'ottima idea 
e un ottimo segnale

sì, lemon
ricrollerete
tu, lui, entrambi
ma, forse, se lui non si rendesse conto, magari non del tutto consapevolmente, che è te che vuole
non avrebbe pensato questa cosa


----------



## lothar57 (13 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> beh, non è che posso dire che mi piacciono come i film di Tarantino o quelli di Scorsese... ma visto che ormai mi tocca fare tutto da sola ogni tanto ci sta anche il supporto visivo


fai benissimo....non sono male,e poi cosa c'e'di male??


----------



## Sabina (13 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Per farvi un esempio: poco fa mi ha mandato un sms per dirmi di organizzare un viaggetto di qualche giorno via da casa e dalla quotidinianità. Ora, pare un bel passo verso di noi, no? Ma io lo so che prima che si effettuerà quel viaggetto, in tre settimane riusciremo a ricrollare 10 volte e lui continuerà a cercare rifugio in quella ragazza taaaaaaaanto generosa e amorevole :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Beh, se andrà ancora in crisi digli di andare a fare il viaggetto dalla ragazza generosa e amorevole e che si porti i bagagli per qualche mese. Dopo un po' di mesi vista nel quotidiano e alla luce del sole vedrai che non gli sembrerà più così dolce e amorevole.


----------



## lemon (13 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Beh, se andrà ancora in crisi digli di andare a fare il viaggetto dalla ragazza generosa e amorevole e che si porti i bagagli per qualche mese. Dopo un po' di mesi vista nel quotidiano e alla luce del sole vedrai che non gli sembrerà più così dolce e amorevole.


l'assurdo è che lui è pure consapevole di questo rischio che comunque NON vuole correre... Però non vuole neppure mollare l'osso...


----------



## Amoremio (13 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> l'assurdo è che lui è pure consapevole di questo rischio che comunque NON vuole correre... *Però non vuole neppure mollare l'osso*...


forse ha difficoltà a mollare l'osso 
perchè significherebbe ammettere con sè stesso quanto se l'è raccontata


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Per farvi un esempio: poco fa mi ha mandato un sms per dirmi di organizzare un viaggetto di qualche giorno via da casa e dalla quotidinianità. Ora, pare un bel passo verso di noi, no? Ma io lo so che prima che si effettuerà quel viaggetto, in tre settimane riusciremo a ricrollare 10 volte e lui continuerà a cercare rifugio in quella ragazza taaaaaaaanto generosa e amorevole :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Tu come hai risposto?
Uauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu...del tempo solo per noi due...
O hai iniziato una filippica? Per dirgli che non ti va?
In fondo lui cerca dall'altra quello che tu non gli dai no?
E fai il gioco di quell'altra.
E rischi che il giretto se lo faccia con quell'altra...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Beh, se andrà ancora in crisi digli di andare a fare il viaggetto dalla ragazza generosa e amorevole e che si porti i bagagli per qualche mese. Dopo un po' di mesi vista nel quotidiano e alla luce del sole vedrai che non gli sembrerà più così dolce e amorevole.


Brava!
La ridimensionerà di molto.
E si chiederà ma dove cazzo eh quella dolce e amorevole che mi sembrava all'inizio?
Infatti...infatti...


----------



## Tubarao (13 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Per farvi un esempio: poco fa mi ha mandato un sms per dirmi di organizzare un viaggetto di qualche giorno via da casa e dalla quotidinianità. Ora, pare un bel passo verso di noi, no? Ma io lo so che prima che si effettuerà quel viaggetto, in tre settimane riusciremo a ricrollare 10 volte e lui continuerà a cercare rifugio in quella ragazza taaaaaaaanto generosa e amorevole :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Per me anche lui si è confidato con qualcuno, e questo qualcuno gli ha consigliato la cosa del viaggetto.......penso che sia un buon segno.


----------



## lemon (13 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu come hai risposto?
> Uauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu...del tempo solo per noi due...
> O hai iniziato una filippica? Per dirgli che non ti va?
> In fondo lui cerca dall'altra quello che tu non gli dai no?
> ...


gli ho detto subito di sì con entusiasmo! certo che se poi dopodomani di mi dice che quell'altra continua a sentirla mi deprimo eh


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> gli ho detto subito di sì con entusiasmo! certo che se poi dopodomani di mi dice che quell'altra continua a sentirla mi deprimo eh


Tieni duro...
E rendi il viaggio il più fantastico possibile...
Animo ragazza XD...:up::up::up:
Non perdere entusiasmo!


----------



## Tubarao (13 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tieni duro...
> *E rendi il viaggio il più fantastico possibile...*
> Animo ragazza XD...:up::up::up:
> Non perdere entusiasmo!



Della serie: deve dire....._*Basta*_


----------



## Sterminator (13 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Della serie: deve dire....._*Basta*_


Pe' rimane' chiusi in albergo a leva' la ruggine, tanto vale rimane' a casina...:mrgreen:

se risparmia pure...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (13 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Pe' rimane' chiusi in albergo a leva' la ruggine, tanto vale rimane' a casina...:mrgreen:
> 
> se risparmia pure...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Neeeexxxttttttt :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (13 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Neeeexxxttttttt :mrgreen:


Vabbe' e nel frattempo del viaggio a Lourdes, self-service?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (13 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Vabbe' e nel frattempo del viaggio a Lourdes, self-service?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


piantala Sterminator........io invece mi associo al Conte e a Tuba e a tutti quelli che ''tifano''per Lemon e suo marito...sono convinto che un viaggio assieme rimettera'le cose al posto giusto.e che al ritorno lui si dara'le martellate sulle palle,pensando a quanto e'sto invornito a correre dietro la ragazzetta virtuale.
Forza  Lemon....


----------



## Sterminator (13 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> piantala Sterminator........io invece mi associo al Conte e a Tuba e a tutti quelli che ''tifano''per Lemon e suo marito...sono convinto che un viaggio assieme rimettera'le cose al posto giusto.e che al ritorno lui si dara'le martellate sulle palle,pensando a quanto e'sto invornito a correre dietro la ragazzetta virtuale.
> Forza  Lemon....


Ma faccio anch'io il paratifo per Lemon...ci mancherebbe...sto gia' in coda pe' pijalle i bijetti...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

e speramo che c'esce na' bella spremuta de lemon...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> piantala Sterminator........io invece mi associo al Conte e a Tuba e a tutti quelli che ''tifano''per Lemon e suo marito...sono convinto che un viaggio assieme rimettera'le cose al posto giusto.e che al ritorno lui si dara'le martellate sulle palle,pensando a quanto e'sto invornito a correre dietro la ragazzetta virtuale.
> Forza  Lemon....


Lothar ma non avevi detto che lo mettevi in ignore?
Invece lo segui come un cagnolino...
Io l'ho messo in ignore...e sto da re...

Per me è invornito perchè tratta male sua moglie...
Insomma...sai come vanno certe cose no?
Fatti i doveri coniugali...se avanza tempo...si dà retta anche alle amiche no?
Ma noi non trascuriamo le signore...per correre dietro alle squinziette...

Ovvio...che mi fa piacere ogni tanto...sentirmi dire...Pincyyyyyyyyyy...amoreeeeee...tesoroooooooooooo...ma son cagate eh?

Forza Lemon!


----------



## aristocat (13 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu come hai risposto?
> Uauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu...del tempo solo per noi due...
> O hai iniziato una filippica? Per dirgli che non ti va?
> In fondo lui cerca dall'altra quello che tu non gli dai no?
> ...


Sì Conte però siamo tutti adulti, anche nell'adulterio non puoi essere così "canna al vento"... così umorale, ondivago... 
Vuoi fare la tua scappatella, falla bene :singleeye:, insomma.


----------



## aristocat (13 Maggio 2011)

Cioè, la tua amante non può ridursi a Muro del Pianto, non può essere che tutte le volte che hai uno scambio di vedute anche forte con la moglie/Strega Cattiva vai poi a frignare dalla Fatina Buona che ti soffia il naso e ti asciuga le lacrime... ma dove sta l'erotismo in tutto questo?


----------



## lemon (13 Maggio 2011)

Grazie per il tifo :rotfl: Volevo precisare che comunque abbiamo figlie al seguito


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Sì Conte però siamo tutti adulti, anche nell'adulterio non puoi essere così "canna al vento"... così umorale, ondivago...
> Vuoi fare la tua scappatella, falla bene :singleeye:, insomma.


Ari...
Ari...
Tu hai una dote che fanno di te una persona regale.
Mica tutti sono come te, che puoi anche passare per una fogna e non sporcarti eh?
Vero forse lui è solo un pasticcione...e non sa che pesci prendere...
Magari Lemon lo prende a bastonate e si trova la cucciolina che gli dice...poverino, quella cattivona, ti fa la bua...e si mette nei casini...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Cioè, la tua amante non può ridursi a Muro del Pianto, non può essere che tutte le volte che hai uno scambio di vedute anche forte con la moglie/Strega Cattiva vai poi a frignare dalla Fatina Buona che ti soffia il naso e ti asciuga le lacrime... ma dove sta l'erotismo in tutto questo?


AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA...
Ma sai quanti esseri umani sono fatti così?
Cercano sempre chi fa loro da muro del pianto...
Poi però quando la Fatina Buona si accorge che lui è un frignone che si piange addosso...diventa Strega peggio di quell'altra.
Così appunto uno viene scaricato sia dalla moglie e poi anche dall'amante.
Triste ma vero eh?


----------



## lemon (13 Maggio 2011)

No, lui non si approccia a lei piangendosi addosso! Fa l'uomo dannato vittima del mondo e degli stereotipi e lei lo rassicura e lo fa sentire il meglio! E' bravo a incantare con le parole e le distorsioni della realtà... 

A me a guardarla da dentro fa rivoltare le interiora, ma a guardarla da fuori fa persino ridere!


----------



## MK (13 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> In fondo lui cerca dall'altra quello che tu non gli dai no?
> E fai il gioco di quell'altra.
> E rischi che il giretto se lo faccia con quell'altra...


Che due palle sti discorsi eh, guarda che nessuno è perfetto e chiunque allora dovrebbe cercare da un'altra parte quello che il partner non può o non riesce a dare.


----------



## lemon (13 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Che due palle sti discorsi eh, guarda che nessuno è perfetto e chiunque allora dovrebbe cercare da un'altra parte quello che il partner non può o non riesce a dare.


ma infatti io l'ultima cosa che potrei pensare di fare è trasformarmi in qualcosa che non sono. Tra l'altro io non sono una studentessa universitaria al secondo anno di corso, single e mantenuta fuori da casa da papà e quindi con zero problemi... Ho un vissuto che non mi permette di vivere sulla nuvoletta dell'amore fatato. 
Quello che posso dare più di quello che ho dato finora è più attenzione a lui e a noi come coppia, perché davvero ne sono stata un po' carente (seppur spesso giustificata da un tipo di vita che ti sfianca)


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Che due palle sti discorsi eh, guarda che nessuno è perfetto e chiunque allora dovrebbe cercare da un'altra parte quello che il partner non può o non riesce a dare.


Non può, non riesce...o più semplicemente non "vuole"?
Sono scelte pratiche ed empiriche.


----------



## MK (13 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non può, non riesce...o più semplicemente non "vuole"?
> Sono scelte pratiche ed empiriche.


Conte la scelta pratica ed empirica sarebbe voglio quello tu non me lo dai allora ciao.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> No, lui non si approccia a lei piangendosi addosso! Fa l'uomo dannato vittima del mondo e degli stereotipi e lei lo rassicura e lo fa sentire il meglio! E' bravo a incantare con le parole e le distorsioni della realtà...
> 
> A me a guardarla da dentro fa rivoltare le interiora, ma a guardarla da fuori fa persino ridere!


Cioè lo trovi immaturo no?
Forse capisci...è bravo con le parole...la studentessa è crocerossina...e magari fa pure la lacrimuccia commossa...pover' uomo è passato attraverso sofferenze indicibili.
Senti Lemon, tagliamo la testa al toro: capiscila.
Mica sa cosa significa essere madri e mogli eh?
Lei appunto vive ancora nel mondo dei sogni.
Ma sotto sotto lui sa che sta evadendo dalla realtà. 
Ci vuole coraggio sai ad affrontare la realtà.
Magari è solo un maschio troglodita sotto pressione...
Ma XD dimostragli che tu come donna vali molte volte queste squinziette no?
Ma Lemon come fa lei a comprendere il vostro mondo?

Vedi parliamoci chiaro: se lei fosse anch'ella matura, sposata, con figli e intelligente, di spirito...si direbbe: Ma pian, dietro a quest'uomo c'è una moglie: ma tu uomo cosa hai fatto di male per ricevere certi trattamenti da tua moglie?

Comunque dai finchè non si incontrano e non fanno cazzate...non è tradimento...e ste storie si sgonfiano da sole...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Conte la scelta pratica ed empirica sarebbe voglio quello tu non me lo dai allora ciao.


E chi ti dice che io non faccia così?
O che non abbia raggiunto questa consapevolezza?
Sono pigro neh?


----------



## MK (13 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E chi ti dice che io non faccia così?
> O che non abbia raggiunto questa consapevolezza?
> Sono pigro neh?


Ma si generalizza, non parlavo di te o di me. Anche se io in effetti sono così :mrgreen:.


----------



## lemon (13 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cioè lo trovi immaturo no?
> Forse capisci...è bravo con le parole...la studentessa è crocerossina...e magari fa pure la lacrimuccia commossa...pover' uomo è passato attraverso sofferenze indicibili.
> Senti Lemon, tagliamo la testa al toro: capiscila.
> Mica sa cosa significa essere madri e mogli eh?
> ...


Lo trovo peggio che immaturo, perché mica era così fino a qualche mese fa! Ha subito una regressione pazzesca e appunto perché sono madre e moglie non gli posso dare i pensieri di una post adolescente...

Sì, alla fine il mio primo obiettivo è non farli incontrare, il secondo è che torni in sé...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Lo trovo peggio che immaturo, perché mica era così fino a qualche mese fa! Ha subito una regressione pazzesca e appunto perché sono madre e moglie non gli posso dare i pensieri di una post adolescente...
> 
> Sì, alla fine il mio primo obiettivo è non farli incontrare, il secondo è che torni in sé...


Primo obiettivo non ce la fa, no? Lo hai sgamato.
Tornare in sè?
Meno ti strappi i capelli per sta storia, prima torna in sè...ci credi?
Ti aiuta nelle pulizie di casa?
Accudisce sua figlia?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ma si generalizza, non parlavo di te o di me. Anche se io in effetti sono così :mrgreen:.


Lo so.:mrgreen:


----------



## aristocat (13 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Lo trovo peggio che immaturo, perché mica era così fino a qualche mese fa! Ha subito una regressione pazzesca e appunto perché sono madre e moglie non gli posso dare i pensieri di una post adolescente...
> 
> Sì, alla fine il mio primo obiettivo è non farli incontrare, il secondo è che torni in sé...


Credo che mettendo il secondo obiettivo al posto del primo tu parta già con un certo vantaggio :sonar:


----------



## lemon (14 Maggio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Credo che mettendo il secondo obiettivo al posto del primo tu parta già con un certo vantaggio :sonar:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Non ci avevo pensato! In effetti potrei accelerare il processo!


----------



## elena (14 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Conte la scelta pratica ed empirica sarebbe voglio quello tu non me lo dai allora ciao.


E' una scelta che spaventa tantissimo.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> E' una scelta che spaventa tantissimo.


Ma va fatta.
Altrimenti rischi di diventare succube e servo di una persona.
Questo non può accadere neanche con un matrimonio.
Poi ohi, non si cava acqua dalle pietre, ognuno può dare quel che può dare.
Magari a te ti sembra di chiedere un niente, e per l'altro questo niente è un sacrificio sovrumano. A sto punto?
Insomma voglio dire...non possiamo piantare fiori in un deserto e poi incazzarci se non fiorisce un fico secco.
CI puoi provare, ascoltando gli amici che ti dicono, ehi sei consapevole che stai piantando fiori nel deserto? E io: si.
Ok, basta che dopo non ti incazzi se vedi che non saltano fuori i fiori.

Ecco diremo che pur di riuscire ad avere quei fiori...sono andato avanti indietro con le autobotti per innaffiare il deserto.

Poi magari si scassano le autobotti, e in men che non si dica, quel piccolo giardino che avevo creato con sacrifici disumani, ritorna terra arida e riarsa.

Ok, ok, ok avevate ragione voi: nel deserto i fiori non crescono...ok...


----------



## Sabina (14 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Lo trovo peggio che immaturo, perché mica era così fino a qualche mese fa! Ha subito una regressione pazzesca e appunto perché sono madre e moglie non gli posso dare i pensieri di una post adolescente...
> 
> Sì, alla fine il mio primo obiettivo è non farli incontrare, il secondo è che torni in sé...


Ricorda che un periodo di crisi lo possono passare tutti. Potrebbe capitare anche a te e allora potresti capire ciò che si prova. L'altra e' solo un sintomo altrimenti non si sarebbe comportato così come sta facendo. Capisco la tua sofferenza, ma l'una cosa se lo ami e' essere dolce e paziente. Si sta molto male anche dall'altra parte.


----------



## Niko74 (15 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ricorda che un periodo di crisi lo possono passare tutti. Potrebbe capitare anche a te e allora potresti capire ciò che si prova. L'altra e' solo un sintomo altrimenti non si sarebbe comportato così come sta facendo. Capisco la tua sofferenza, *ma l'una cosa se lo ami e' essere dolce e paziente*. Si sta molto male anche dall'altra parte.


Oddio...sulla pazienza sono daccordo (e in effetti non mi manca) sull'essere dolce non è cosi facile con dopo quello che si è scoperto


----------



## lemon (15 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ricorda che un periodo di crisi lo possono passare tutti. Potrebbe capitare anche a te e allora potresti capire ciò che si prova. L'altra e' solo un sintomo altrimenti non si sarebbe comportato così come sta facendo. Capisco la tua sofferenza, ma l'una cosa se lo ami e' essere dolce e paziente. Si sta molto male anche dall'altra parte.


Sicuramente non amo di un amore totale, ma condizionato, perché io non posso mettere dolcezza a comando quando in cambio ho soltanto una sorta di concessione. Posso pazientare e cercare di pensare a noi e agire in quel senso, ma la dolcezza proprio non ce la potrei mai fare... Non sono un replicante, sono una persona


----------



## Niko74 (15 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Sicuramente non amo di un amore totale, ma condizionato, perché io non posso mettere dolcezza a comando quando in cambio ho soltanto una sorta di concessione. Posso pazientare e cercare di pensare a noi e agire in quel senso, ma la dolcezza proprio non ce la potrei mai fare... Non sono un replicante, sono una persona


Sarà perché noi siamo nuovi in queste cose che la pensiamo uguale :up:


----------



## Amoremio (16 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> No, lui non si approccia a lei piangendosi addosso! *Fa l'uomo dannato vittima del mondo e degli stereotipi e lei lo rassicura e lo fa sentire il meglio*! E' bravo a incantare con le parole e le distorsioni della realtà...
> 
> A me a guardarla da dentro fa rivoltare le interiora, ma a guardarla da fuori fa persino ridere!


il grassetto è un classico

e anche l'ultima parte del post


----------



## lothar57 (16 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> No, lui non si approccia a lei piangendosi addosso! Fa l'uomo dannato vittima del mondo e degli stereotipi e lei lo rassicura e lo fa sentire il meglio! E' bravo a incantare con le parole e le distorsioni della realtà...
> 
> A me a guardarla da dentro fa rivoltare le interiora, ma a guardarla da fuori fa persino ridere!


 

ahahahhaha questa lo gia'sentita.....o detta....e'tipico,attacca su donne molto piu'esperte,figurati una cosi'.....vecchissima storiella....


----------



## Diletta (16 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Lo trovo peggio che immaturo, perché mica era così fino a qualche mese fa! Ha subito una regressione pazzesca e appunto perché sono madre e moglie non gli posso dare i pensieri di una post adolescente...
> 
> Sì, alla fine il mio primo obiettivo è non farli incontrare, il secondo è che torni in sé...



Lemon, ma l'avete già fatto il week end insieme o no?
Se sì, come è andata? 

Ma lui che dice a proposito dell'intesa virtuale che sta portando avanti?
Che lo fa stare bene, che ne ha bisogno, che lo gratifica?
Lui sa benissimo che la cosa deve finire subito, se tiene ancora a te deve farlo. E' la prova che deve darti che tiene a te.
Non morirà di certo se sarà privato del suo conforto giornaliero, tu non gliel'hai imposta la chiusura immediata e incondizionata?

Sai, il pericolo è proprio l'incontro reale fra i due, evita di arrivare a quello.
Il Conte ha ragione: fino a quando non c'è, non si parla di tradimento.


----------



## Diletta (16 Maggio 2011)

*x LEMON*


Scusa, volevo aggiungere a quanto scritto sopra che non si tratta di vero e proprio tradimento, ma per noi l'essere state messe da parte lo è già vero?


----------



## lemon (16 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Lemon, ma l'avete già fatto il week end insieme o no?
> Se sì, come è andata?
> 
> Ma lui che dice a proposito dell'intesa virtuale che sta portando avanti?
> ...


Dice che non la sta sentendo più. Però fino a giovedì l'ha sentita e quindi non do certo per scontato che non la sentirà più. 
Dovremmo andare via per il fine settimana del 2 giugno. Questo ultimo week end è stato pessimo perché io non riesco a mantenere un umore stabile e appena crollo pare che non veda l'ora di allontanarsi. cioè, per lui i miei sbalzi d'umore sono la dimostrazione che non potremo mai farcela a ricostruire qualcosa di "vero" perché io sono instabile. Lui resta comunque infelice della sua vita e quindi della nostra. Io mi sento sulle spalle il peso di avere tra le mani tutto questo e doverlo gestire con serenità :unhappy: Ieri a mezzanotte, dopo le solite discussioni e la sua chiusura, me ne sono andata a fare un giro, lasciandolo in casa con le bambine che dormivano. Sono stata fuori solo una mezz'ora, col telefono spento. Quando sono tornata, mi ha abbracciato con una tenerezza che non sentivo da mesi. Questa mattina si è alzato. Tutto ok? No, era incazzato perché non lo faccio dormire a causa del mio bisogno di sfogarmi ed è uscito senza salutarmi. Ora vediamo come prosegue la giornata


----------



## lemon (16 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> *x LEMON*
> 
> 
> Scusa, volevo aggiungere a quanto scritto sopra che non si tratta di vero e proprio tradimento, ma per noi l'essere state messe da parte lo è già vero?


eh sì... io resto convinta che siano molti i tipi di tradimento. E in una coppia nata con le nostre basi di apertura e sincerità, io lo vivo come tale...


----------



## danyla (16 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Io ho una relazione con un uomo sposato.


Complimenti!


----------



## Kid (16 Maggio 2011)

danyla ha detto:


> Complimenti!


E figli maschi? :mexican:


----------



## minnie (16 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Dice che non la sta sentendo più. Però fino a giovedì l'ha sentita e quindi non do certo per scontato che non la sentirà più.
> Dovremmo andare via per il fine settimana del 2 giugno. Questo ultimo week end è stato pessimo perché io non riesco a mantenere un umore stabile e appena crollo pare che non veda l'ora di allontanarsi. cioè, *per lui i miei sbalzi d'umore sono la dimostrazione che non potremo mai farcela a ricostruire qualcosa di "vero" perché io sono instabile*. Lui resta comunque infelice della sua vita e quindi della nostra. *Io mi sento sulle spalle il peso di avere tra le mani tutto questo e doverlo gestire con serenità* :unhappy: Ieri a mezzanotte, dopo le solite discussioni e la sua chiusura, me ne sono andata a fare un giro, lasciandolo in casa con le bambine che dormivano. Sono stata fuori solo una mezz'ora, col telefono spento. Quando sono tornata, mi ha abbracciato con una tenerezza che non sentivo da mesi. Questa mattina si è alzato. Tutto ok?* No, era incazzato perché non lo faccio dormire a causa del mio bisogno di sfogarmi ed è uscito senza salutarmi*. Ora vediamo come prosegue la giornata


... ogni volta che leggo (e che ho vissuto) queste stesse identiche parole, giungo alla conclusione che....
il tradimento è solo l'epilogo dell'enorme enorme egoismo, egocentrismo e infantilismo di questo genere di  individui....

Leggo di traditori e di tradimenti che hanno motivazioni, sensi di colpa, un vissuto precedente con cui si giustificano senza vomitare la responsabilità sul tradito. Non condivido la scelta di un tradimento, ma rispetto chi se ne assume la responsabilità. 
Ma questi piccoli piccoli scarafaggini che oltre tutto ce l'hanno pure con te... li eliminerei con il baygon.... 
Scusate... è una settimana che dormo niente... divento nervosa.....


----------



## Diletta (16 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Dice che non la sta sentendo più. Però fino a giovedì l'ha sentita e quindi non do certo per scontato che non la sentirà più.
> Dovremmo andare via per il fine settimana del 2 giugno. Questo ultimo week end è stato pessimo perché io non riesco a mantenere un umore stabile e appena crollo pare che non veda l'ora di allontanarsi. cioè, per lui i miei sbalzi d'umore sono la dimostrazione che non potremo mai farcela a ricostruire qualcosa di "vero" perché io sono instabile. Lui resta comunque infelice della sua vita e quindi della nostra. Io mi sento sulle spalle il peso di avere tra le mani tutto questo e doverlo gestire con serenità :unhappy: Ieri a mezzanotte, dopo le solite discussioni e la sua chiusura, me ne sono andata a fare un giro, lasciandolo in casa con le bambine che dormivano. Sono stata fuori solo una mezz'ora, col telefono spento. Quando sono tornata, mi ha abbracciato con una tenerezza che non sentivo da mesi. Questa mattina si è alzato. Tutto ok? No, era incazzato perché non lo faccio dormire a causa del mio bisogno di sfogarmi ed è uscito senza salutarmi. Ora vediamo come prosegue la giornata



Allora Lemon:

oltre a dire che non la sta sentendo più, deve dirti che s'impegnerà a non sentirla mai più.
Riguardo agli sbalzi di umore, come non capirti, mi faccio schifo quando ne sono preda, come in questi giorni. Ho l'impressione di star rovinando tutto e, come ho già detto, è tutta mia la responsabilità.
Anch'io ho fatto delle uscite di disperazione. Anch'io mi sento accusare di non farlo dormire ed ha pure ragione: vedendomi dal di fuori appaio una isterica ossessiva-compulsiva.
Tutto dipende da me, allora perchè non mi calmo?
Mi sento inferiore a lui, lui si è preso troppo gioco di me, non posso tollerarlo ed è l'orgoglio a farsi sentire, proprio quell'orgoglio di cui ho parlato in precedenza affermando che fa più danni della grandine.  Ed è quello che mi sta rovinando, pensavo di relegarlo buono buono in un angolo. 

Lui dice che mi ama, che sta bene con me e che ci vuole rimanere. Perchè non mi basta? 
Lo so io il perchè: ormai sono disillusa, non credo più a nulla.
L'unica cosa a cui credo è la realtà oggettiva e questa non fa una grinza. Sarebbe tutto ok.
Ma ripeto: non basta, almeno per il momento.

Dimmi una cosa: da quello che lui ti ha detto sembra che sia intenzionato seriamente a ricostruire il rapporto con te, allora perchè si dichiara infelice 
della sua vita? Quanto incidi tu in questo?


----------



## Niko74 (16 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Allora Lemon:
> 
> oltre a dire che non la sta sentendo più, deve dirti che s'impegnerà a non sentirla mai più.
> Riguardo agli sbalzi di umore, come non capirti, mi faccio schifo quando ne sono preda, come in questi giorni. Ho l'impressione di star rovinando tutto e, come ho già detto, è tutta mia la responsabilità.
> ...


Già, se io avessi almeno questo...ci farei la firma 
Magari dico cosi perché appunto non ce l'ho e se mi trovassi nella vostra situazione farei uguale...chissa...per ora trovarmi con una che mi dice che mi ama e vuole stare con me sarebbe un gran passo avanti.

Non sentirti inferiore a lui...non ne hai motivo. Io tra tutti i vari casini che derivano dalla scoperta di un tradimento l'unica cosa che non ho vista intaccata è la mia autostima, almeno per il momento.


----------



## lemon (16 Maggio 2011)

A me invece dice che non mi ama perché non lo emoziono più. Figurati che  sballo... Solo che io credevo che dopo 10 anni amarsi fosse un poco  diverso dalla fase dell'innamoramento con batticuore... In quel senso  probabilmente neppure io lo amo perché quando lo vedo entrare alla sera  magari incazzato nero per i suoi malumori lavorativi difficilmente mi  batte il cuore   Non sente emozioni però gli sta  bene andare avanti nella vita in  famiglia ora, con annessi e ricorrenti momenti di intimità, progetti sul  futuro (che io fingo di non sentire perché mi fanno salire il nervoso  visto che non mi ama....), uscite insieme eccetera

Lui è infelice  perché è depresso, perché si trascina dentro problematiche, legate  anche al suo lontano passato eh, che gli hanno fatto fare sbagli e  rinunce forzate. Ora bisogna stabilire se anche io sono responsabile  della sua infelicità o se ne sono vittima... Lo psicoterapeuta, dopo  averlo visto due volte, gli ha solo detto: "Certo che lei le ha provate  tutte prima di decidersi a farsi aiutare sul serio"... Mo' speriamo che  riesca ad aiutarlo davvero... 


Minnie, il problema è che per lui la ragazzetta telefonica, non è niente di importante! E' solo un modo per superare la crisi :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


Diletta,  io non ho letto tutta la tua storia. Ma lui, oltre a dire che ti ama, è  in qualche modo cambiato? Cioè, una volta emersa la verità, per lui è  stato semplicemente uno sfogo, o un punto dal quale ricominciare in modo  che non accada più???


----------



## Diletta (16 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Già, se io avessi almeno questo...ci farei la firma
> Magari dico cosi perché appunto non ce l'ho e se mi trovassi nella vostra situazione farei uguale...chissa...per ora trovarmi con una che mi dice che mi ama e vuole stare con me sarebbe un gran passo avanti.
> 
> Non sentirti inferiore a lui...non ne hai motivo. Io tra tutti i vari casini che derivano dalla scoperta di un tradimento l'unica cosa che non ho vista intaccata è la mia autostima, almeno per il momento.



Grazie Niko.
Mi sento inferiore a lui per gli inganni subiti nel passato. Forse questo non è normale. Penso a come si è permesso, mi sembra l'altroieri...
E guardo alla mia fedeltà a lui come qualcosa d'ingombrante, di scomodo, di anacronistico e stupido con gli occhi di ora. 
Ecco perchè mi sento inferiore: lui si è preso gioco di me che non sono l'ultima arrivata in fatto di ingenuità, eppure lo sono stata.
E di nuovo voleva prendersi gioco di me di recente...
Come vedi, di materiale ce n'è anche qui.
Da vendere


----------



## Niko74 (16 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> *A me invece dice che non mi ama perché non lo emoziono più. Figurati che sballo...* Solo che io credevo che dopo 10 anni amarsi fosse un poco diverso dalla fase dell'innamoramento con batticuore... In quel senso probabilmente neppure io lo amo perché quando lo vedo entrare alla sera magari incazzato nero per i suoi malumori lavorativi difficilmente mi batte il cuore  Non sente emozioni però gli sta bene andare avanti nella vita in famiglia ora, con annessi e ricorrenti momenti di intimità, progetti sul futuro (che io fingo di non sentire perché mi fanno salire il nervoso visto che non mi ama....), uscite insieme eccetera
> 
> Lui è infelice perché è depresso, perché si trascina dentro problematiche, legate anche al suo lontano passato eh, che gli hanno fatto fare sbagli e rinunce forzate. Ora bisogna stabilire se anche io sono responsabile della sua infelicità o se ne sono vittima... Lo psicoterapeuta, dopo averlo visto due volte, gli ha solo detto: "Certo che lei le ha provate tutte prima di decidersi a farsi aiutare sul serio"... Mo' speriamo che riesca ad aiutarlo davvero...
> 
> ...


Ahhh..adesso si che mi ci ritrovo...anche mia moglie si sente "viva" con l'amante e le "batte il cuore" poverina....a me invece gira qualcosaltro :carneval:
Pure secondo me confondono l'amore con l'innamoramento e quest'ultimo è una fase che non dura poi molto quindi che farà quando il cuore non le batterà più per l'altro? 
Perché se è quella sensazione che cerca dovrà periodicamente cambiare eh?


----------



## lemon (16 Maggio 2011)

Ma non è che uno/a potrebbe dedicarsi al bungee jumping per sopperire alla mancanza di batticuore?


----------



## Diletta (16 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> A me invece dice che non mi ama perché non lo emoziono più. Figurati che  sballo... Solo che io credevo che dopo 10 anni amarsi fosse un poco  diverso dalla fase dell'innamoramento con batticuore... In quel senso  probabilmente neppure io lo amo perché quando lo vedo entrare alla sera  magari incazzato nero per i suoi malumori lavorativi difficilmente mi  batte il cuore   Non sente emozioni però gli sta  bene andare avanti nella vita in  famiglia ora, con annessi e ricorrenti momenti di intimità, progetti sul  futuro (che io fingo di non sentire perché mi fanno salire il nervoso  visto che non mi ama....), uscite insieme eccetera
> 
> Lui è infelice  perché è depresso, perché si trascina dentro problematiche, legate  anche al suo lontano passato eh, che gli hanno fatto fare sbagli e  rinunce forzate. Ora bisogna stabilire se anche io sono responsabile  della sua infelicità o se ne sono vittima... Lo psicoterapeuta, dopo  averlo visto due volte, gli ha solo detto: "Certo che lei le ha provate  tutte prima di decidersi a farsi aiutare sul serio"... Mo' speriamo che  riesca ad aiutarlo davvero...
> 
> ...



Lemon, la mia è una storia particolare, un po' strana per i non addetti ai lavori.
Lui è sempre stato lo stesso: una persona amabile e amorevole nei miei confronti, attento ai miei bisogni, ma non si è fatto mancare niente di ciò che per lui erano pure evasioni sessuali (questo prima del matrimonio). 
C'ero io e, a seconda delle occasioni, c'erano anche le altre. 
Quindi, diciamo pure che ha condotto per anni una doppia vita dandomi l'idea di una persona fedelissima e desiderosa solo di me. Ci avrei messo la mano sul fuoco.
Ci sono stati dei tradimenti che non si possono raccontare a nessuno per quanto sono stati sfacciati.   

Se mai è proprio questo il problema: lui è sempre lo stesso, quindi, anche se avesse continuato a cogliere le occasioni nel matrimonio, io non me ne sarei accorta neanche in questi anni.
Per lui io e le altre troiette di turno siamo state e saremo sempre su piani diversi. 
Io sono l'amore della sua vita, capisci?
Come fare ad accettare questo e al contempo accettare che però aveva l'esigenza di farsi delle altre? Non è un po' difficile come cosa, specie per chi, come me, è una idealista romantica del cavolo? 
Me l'ha fatto vedere lui il romanticismo...         
Conoscevo il suo lato maschilista, ma non fino a questo punto...
Ecco, questa in sintesi la mia storia. 

E ora vengo a te. Scusa se te lo dico ma tuo marito mi sembra parecchio immaturo e infantile. Che vuol dire che non lo emozioni più? E da quando hai smesso di emozionarlo, sarebbe utile per una valutazione.
Se fosse questo il motivo per cui finiscono i matrimoni, converrebbe mettersi a studiare legge perchè si farebbero i soldi a palate, non trovi?
Ma che motivo è?
Fagli leggere "Innamoramento e amore" di Alberoni, che così s'inquadra un po'.
Le forti emozioni fanno parte del primo periodo, bellissimo, ma poi lasciano il posto a valori ugualmente importanti.

Mi sarebbe molto dispiaciuto se mio marito mi avesse detto ciò, ma lui è furbo e non ci casca, mi conosce troppo bene e conosce il mio animo romantico. Io so che lui mi ama perchè si comporta uguale ai primi tempi di matrimonio (incredibile), quindi, i casi sono due: o mi ama da sempre (come credo) o non mi ha mai amato...
Discutibili sono, se mai, i suoi parametri per definire l'amore, anche perchè non li ho ancora inquadrati bene.

Come vedi, anche la mia situazione è un po' complicata, che ne pensi?

Riguardo a te: approfondisci la questione "emozioni" col tuo lui, renditela chiara che poi ne riparliamo...


----------



## Daniele (16 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ahhh..adesso si che mi ci ritrovo...anche mia moglie si sente "viva" con l'amante e le "batte il cuore" poverina....a me invece gira qualcosaltro :carneval:
> Pure secondo me confondono l'amore con l'innamoramento e quest'ultimo è una fase che non dura poi molto quindi che farà quando il cuore non le batterà più per l'altro?
> Perché se è quella sensazione che cerca dovrà periodicamente cambiare eh?


Anche tu ti senti vivo quando lei dice delle emozioni con l'amante...ti girano le balle!!! Devi essere vivo per fartele girare, no??? Ma tua moglie non si vergogna neppure minimamente di essere una megera traditrice??? O dice come sempre che non capisci??? Capire una mazza, Niko, io le farei capire del buon legno di pioppo sulla schiena.
Ok, ho esagerato, puoi usare pure solo una frusta, ma che sia un flagello, ok???


----------



## lemon (16 Maggio 2011)

Diletta, quindi tu hai saputo di questi tradimenti anni dopo che sono accaduti?


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Lemon, la mia è una storia particolare, un po' strana per i non addetti ai lavori.
> Lui è sempre stato lo stesso: una persona amabile e amorevole nei miei confronti, attento ai miei bisogni, ma non si è fatto mancare niente di ciò che per lui erano pure evasioni sessuali (questo prima del matrimonio).
> C'ero io e, a seconda delle occasioni, c'erano anche le altre.
> Quindi, diciamo pure che ha condotto per anni una doppia vita dandomi l'idea di una persona fedelissima e desiderosa solo di me. Ci avrei messo la mano sul fuoco.
> ...


Potresti essere la moglie del mio amante o meglio potrebbe dire le stesse identiche cose se sapesse....


----------



## Daniele (16 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Potresti essere la moglie del mio amante o meglio potrebbe dire le stesse identiche cose se sapesse....


Cioè lui era un maschilista del cavolo come il marito di Diletta? Se è così complimenti per il cattivo gusto Farfalla.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cioè lui era un maschilista del cavolo come il marito di Diletta? Se è così complimenti per il cattivo gusto Farfalla.


Come sempre capisci ciò che vuoi...
Sai che quello che pensi di lui mi scivola proprio addosso ormai....non riesci più a ferirmi. Più passano i giorni più so che l'opinione che ho di lui è quella giusta.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Dice che non la sta sentendo più. Però fino a giovedì l'ha sentita e quindi non do certo per scontato che non la sentirà più.
> Dovremmo andare via per il fine settimana del 2 giugno. Questo ultimo week end è stato pessimo perché io non riesco a mantenere un umore stabile e appena crollo pare che non veda l'ora di allontanarsi. cioè, per lui i miei sbalzi d'umore sono la dimostrazione che non potremo mai farcela a ricostruire qualcosa di "vero" perché io sono instabile. Lui resta comunque infelice della sua vita e quindi della nostra. Io mi sento sulle spalle il peso di avere tra le mani tutto questo e doverlo gestire con serenità :unhappy: Ieri a mezzanotte, dopo le solite discussioni e la sua chiusura, me ne sono andata a fare un giro, lasciandolo in casa con le bambine che dormivano. Sono stata fuori solo una mezz'ora, col telefono spento. Quando sono tornata, mi ha abbracciato con una tenerezza che non sentivo da mesi. Questa mattina si è alzato. Tutto ok? No, era incazzato perché non lo faccio dormire a causa del mio bisogno di sfogarmi ed è uscito senza salutarmi. Ora vediamo come prosegue la giornata


Sai una cosa?
Quasi quasi lo obbligherei ad avere sto incontro...
Forse è incazzato con te perchè gli hai rovinato il giochino no?
E magari si fa na fissa di sta qua, e poi ne rimane un irrisolto...
Ecco Lemon..


----------



## lemon (17 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai una cosa?
> Quasi quasi lo obbligherei ad avere sto incontro...
> Forse è incazzato con te perchè gli hai rovinato il giochino no?
> E magari si fa na fissa di sta qua, e poi ne rimane un irrisolto...
> Ecco Lemon..


Ma io l'ho invitato e strainvitato ad andarsene da lei o altrove. Però non esageriamo... io la rassicurazione di riprendermelo dopo che si sono incontrati non gliela potrei dare MAI. Mica ho intenzione di scavarmi la fossa con le mie mani...


----------



## elena (17 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> A me invece dice che non mi ama perché non lo emoziono più. Figurati che  sballo... Solo che io credevo che dopo 10 anni amarsi fosse un poco  diverso dalla fase dell'innamoramento con batticuore... In quel senso  probabilmente neppure io lo amo perché quando lo vedo entrare alla sera  magari incazzato nero per i suoi malumori lavorativi difficilmente mi  batte il cuore   Non sente emozioni però gli sta  bene andare avanti nella vita in  famiglia ora, *con annessi e ricorrenti momenti di intimità, progetti sul  futuro* (che io fingo di non sentire perché mi fanno salire il nervoso  visto che non mi ama....), uscite insieme eccetera
> 
> Lui è infelice  perché è depresso, perché si trascina dentro problematiche, legate  anche al suo lontano passato eh, che gli hanno fatto fare sbagli e  rinunce forzate. Ora bisogna stabilire se anche io sono responsabile  della sua infelicità o se ne sono vittima... Lo psicoterapeuta, dopo  averlo visto due volte, gli ha solo detto: "Certo che lei le ha provate  tutte prima di decidersi a farsi aiutare sul serio"... Mo' speriamo che  riesca ad aiutarlo davvero...
> 
> ...


Io credo che la tua storia non sia proprio paragonabile a quella di Diletta. Gli annessi e ricorrenti momenti di intimità mi sembrano  particolare molto importante, così come i progetti sul futuro. 

Mah...mi viene da fare una riflessione e la butto là, anche se potrà suonare come una provocazione o un'osservazione di superficie...ma mi sa tanto che un uomo (o una donna), per quanto vulnerabile e suscettibile alle lusinghe della conquista e del gioco seduttivo e/o per quanto in crisi con se stesso, alla fine della fiera si rintana nel suo matrimonio perché quello è e resta il suo paracadute (o il suo para....).


----------



## Amoremio (17 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Io credo che la tua storia non sia proprio paragonabile a quella di Diletta. Gli annessi e ricorrenti momenti di intimità mi sembrano particolare molto importante, così come i progetti sul futuro.
> 
> Mah...mi viene da fare una riflessione e la butto là, anche se potrà suonare come una provocazione o un'osservazione di superficie...ma mi sa tanto che un uomo, *per quanto vulnerabile e suscettibile alle lusinghe della conquista e del gioco seduttivo e/o per quanto in crisi con se stesso, alla fine della fiera si rintana nel suo matrimonio perché quello è e resta il suo paracadute (o il suo para...).*


secondo me esiste senz'altro questo tipo d'uomo
tutto sta a vedere se la moglie sa e accetta (mi verrebbe da dire "si accontenta" ma sarebbe una soggettivizzazione che alcuni potrebbero ritenere offenziva)


----------



## Daniele (17 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Come sempre capisci ciò che vuoi...
> Sai che quello che pensi di lui mi scivola proprio addosso ormai....non riesci più a ferirmi. Più passano i giorni più so che l'opinione che ho di lui è quella giusta.


Ma lo hai scritto tu, sei tu che gli hai dato del maschilista e semplicemente noto quanta poca coerenza c'è nelle donne, che vogliono farsi fottere dal cavernicolo ma pretendono a casa un marito educato.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma lo hai scritto tu, sei tu che gli hai dato del maschilista e semplicemente noto quanta poca coerenza c'è nelle donne, che vogliono farsi fottere dal cavernicolo ma pretendono a casa un marito educato.


Cioè di tutto quello che ho quotato tu hai colto solo la parola maschilista che peraltro ho riletto adesso(neanche l'avevo notata!!)
Va beh lascia stare tanto su questa cosa non ci siamo mai capiti.
Cavernicolo? 
Tu proprio non sai di cosa stai parlando


----------



## contepinceton (17 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Ma io l'ho invitato e strainvitato ad andarsene da lei o altrove. Però non esageriamo... io la rassicurazione di riprendermelo dopo che si sono incontrati non gliela potrei dare MAI. Mica ho intenzione di scavarmi la fossa con le mie mani...


Maddai esagerata...
Ma come fai a farti intimorire da una squinzietta?
Ma quale fossa...ma cosa dici su...
Certo che non devi dargli questa rassicurazione no?

Sai penso spesso alla parabola del figliuol prodigo...
Vero il ragazzo viene riammesso...ma perchè torna con la coda fra le gambe...e spera di essere considerato almeno come l'ultimo dei servi.

Ma sotto sotto poteva anche succedere che il figlio...andatosene...investiva meglio i suoi beni...e un giorno tornava da suo padre munifico a mostrargli quante cose belle era riuscite a realizzare...

Dai non metterti a vedere nella squinzietta una rivale...uffi...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Io credo che la tua storia non sia proprio paragonabile a quella di Diletta. Gli annessi e ricorrenti momenti di intimità mi sembrano  particolare molto importante, così come i progetti sul futuro.
> 
> Mah...mi viene da fare una riflessione e la butto là, anche se potrà suonare come una provocazione o un'osservazione di superficie...ma mi sa tanto che un uomo (o una donna), per quanto vulnerabile e suscettibile alle lusinghe della conquista e del gioco seduttivo e/o per quanto in crisi con se stesso, alla fine della fiera si rintana nel suo matrimonio perché quello è e resta il suo paracadute (o il suo para....).


Beh dipende no?


----------



## Daniele (17 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cioè di tutto quello che ho quotato tu hai colto solo la parola maschilista che peraltro ho riletto adesso(neanche l'avevo notata!!)
> Va beh lascia stare tanto su questa cosa non ci siamo mai capiti.
> Cavernicolo?
> Tu proprio non sai di cosa stai parlando



Io ho letto quello che era un aggettivo non da poco sulla persona, maschilista e cavernicolo vanno di pari passo e non vuol dire che cavernicolo sia poco elegante, ma che sicuramente dà un valore alla donna ben diverso di quello che una donna potrebbe pensare di sè stessa. Guarda Lothar, alla fine sua moglie probabilmente è ortima in quanto assolve le sue funzioni di moglie, se non ci fossero queste funzioni la sbolognerebbe e se ne farebbe un'altra, di certo non una sua amante, perchè tali funzioni sono differenti.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io ho letto quello che era un aggettivo non da poco sulla persona, maschilista e cavernicolo vanno di pari passo e non vuol dire che cavernicolo sia poco elegante, ma che sicuramente dà un valore alla donna ben diverso di quello che una donna potrebbe pensare di sè stessa. Guarda Lothar, alla fine sua moglie probabilmente è ortima in quanto assolve le sue funzioni di moglie, *se non ci fossero queste funzioni la sbolognerebbe e se ne farebbe un'altra*, di certo non una sua amante, perchè tali funzioni sono differenti.


Quali sono le funzioni di una moglie secondo te?

Non mi sono mai sentita sminuita come donna da lui. continui a fare buchi nell'acqua, questo ovviamente per la mia esperienza. Probabilmente hai ragione nella maggioranza dei casi.
Tra Lothar e il mio amante c'è un abisso....Parlo esclusivamente del modo di "trattare" la donna.


----------



## Diletta (17 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Diletta, quindi tu hai saputo di questi tradimenti anni dopo che sono accaduti?



Sì, è paradossale, vero?
E' proprio vero che la verità, prima o poi, anche dopo anni e anni, viene a galla.
Pensava che fossi la solita ingenua di sempre...un passo falso fatto con molta distrazione...


----------



## Diletta (17 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Potresti essere la moglie del mio amante o meglio potrebbe dire le stesse identiche cose se sapesse....


...sì, ho cominciato a capire di essere in buona compagnia


----------



## Diletta (17 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Io credo che la tua storia non sia proprio paragonabile a quella di Diletta. Gli annessi e ricorrenti momenti di intimità mi sembrano  particolare molto importante, così come i progetti sul futuro.
> 
> Mah...mi viene da fare una riflessione e la butto là, anche se potrà suonare come una provocazione o un'osservazione di superficie...ma mi sa tanto che un uomo (o una donna), per quanto vulnerabile e suscettibile alle lusinghe della conquista e del gioco seduttivo e/o per quanto in crisi con se stesso, alla fine della fiera si rintana nel suo matrimonio perché quello è e resta il suo paracadute (o il suo para....).



Ti puoi spiegare meglio Elena?
Da noi ci sarebbero tutti gli elementi non di un buon, ma di un ottimo matrimonio se solo mi venisse una super-amnesia capace di farmi dimenticare quelle verità così scomode e sgradevoli che ormai conosco.
Eppure ce la devo fare...


----------



## lothar57 (17 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quali sono le funzioni di una moglie secondo te?
> 
> Non mi sono mai sentita sminuita come donna da lui. continui a fare buchi nell'acqua, questo ovviamente per la mia esperienza. Probabilmente hai ragione nella maggioranza dei casi.
> Tra Lothar e il mio amante c'è un abisso....Parlo esclusivamente del modo di "trattare" la donna.


 
Dipende cosa cerca il tuo lui tesoro....io come dico e scrivo sempre,anche qualche giorno fa'al cell con una ''nuova'',..la moglie l'ho gia',un'altra'??non ci penso proprio....lei era d'accordo,vedremo....


----------



## Daniele (17 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quali sono le funzioni di una moglie secondo te?
> 
> Non mi sono mai sentita sminuita come donna da lui. continui a fare buchi nell'acqua, questo ovviamente per la mia esperienza. Probabilmente hai ragione nella maggioranza dei casi.
> Tra Lothar e il mio amante c'è un abisso....Parlo esclusivamente del modo di "trattare" la donna.


Posso dirti con ragiobevole certezza che Lothar con le donne ci sa fare in maniera uguale se non migliore del tuo amico, ma loro non sapranno che per lui loro sono solo Vagine semoventi. Non sono sms e telefonate a farci conoscere una persona, ma altre cose che con la clandestinità di un rapporto non hanno nulla da spartire, anzi la clandestinità le elimina del tutto quelle cose che ci consentirebbero di vedere come è davvero la persona. Motivo per cui gli amanti reggono dopo solo nel caso che non ci sia altra possibilità e motivo per cui la moglie vale sempre più dell'amante, anche se l'amante non lo direbbe.


----------



## elena (17 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ti puoi spiegare meglio Elena?
> Da noi ci sarebbero tutti gli elementi non di un buon, ma di un ottimo matrimonio se solo mi venisse una super-amnesia capace di farmi *dimenticare* quelle verità così scomode e sgradevoli che ormai conosco.
> Eppure ce la devo fare...


Accettare è la parola giusta, Diletta.
Capace di accettare, non di dimenticare. E lo sai bene anche tu, perché lo hai scritto.
Accettare che ci siano state le troiette di turno e la doppia vita (sono parole tue) per anni, contemporaneamente a te.
Accettare che lui, in questo, sia diverso da te.
Ma anche accettare che ti abbia comunque amata e che ti ami così com'è.

Chiedendoti come fare ad accettare tutto questo, tu adesso lo stai mettendo in discussione.

La storia di Lemon mi sembra più il risultato di una crisi passeggera, un periodo che passerà, al confronto con la tua. Tu hai parlato di anni.


----------



## elena (17 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh dipende no?


Eh sì.
C'è un intero universo dentro quel "Beh dipende".


----------



## Diletta (17 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Accettare è la parola giusta, Diletta.
> Capace di accettare, non di dimenticare. E lo sai bene anche tu, perché lo hai scritto.
> Accettare che ci siano state le troiette di turno e la doppia vita (sono parole tue) per anni, contemporaneamente a te.
> Accettare che lui, in questo, sia diverso da te.
> ...



Infatti, parlo per assurdo di dimenticare perchè è ovvio che ormai tutto quanto fa parte del suo vissuto, e ora, anche del mio vissuto.
Hai ragione: accettare è la parola giusta, non ce ne è un'altra, io sono in seria difficoltà al momento a fare ciò.

Ho parlato di anni perchè di anni si è trattato all'epoca dei fatti. Certamente, non è stata mica continuativa la cosa, dipendeva dalle occasioni, che non sempre capitano al momento propizio, con tutte le variabili del caso.
Comunque, sì, si tratta comunque di un periodo dilatato nel tempo.
Quello che mio marito continua a ripetermi è che devo guardare al matrimonio e dar valore a questo con tutte le promesse da lui rispettate.
Perchè lui è davvero un'altra persona da allora...

Ora mi spiego tutti quei miei mal di testa pre-matrimoniali !!  
(Meno male che mi sta tornando l'ironia, è un buon segno)


----------



## Diletta (17 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Dipende cosa cerca il tuo lui tesoro....io come dico e scrivo sempre,anche qualche giorno fa'al cell con una ''nuova'',..la moglie l'ho gia',un'altra'??non ci penso proprio....lei era d'accordo,vedremo....



Lothar, ma ti è mai venuto in mente di avere qualche patologia in merito alla voglia sproporzionata ed eccessiva di farsi sempre qualcuna nuova?

Non credo che sia normale, sai?.....
A tutto c'è un limite....


----------



## Sterminator (17 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Posso dirti con ragiobevole certezza che Lothar con le donne ci sa fare in maniera uguale se non migliore del tuo amico, ma loro non sapranno che per lui loro sono solo Vagine semoventi. Non sono sms e telefonate a farci conoscere una persona, ma altre cose che con la clandestinità di un rapporto non hanno nulla da spartire, anzi la clandestinità le elimina del tutto quelle cose che ci consentirebbero di vedere come è davvero la persona. Motivo per cui gli amanti reggono dopo solo nel caso che non ci sia altra possibilità e motivo per cui la moglie vale sempre più dell'amante, anche se l'amante non lo direbbe.


Guarda che fare come fa Lothar non e' indice di saperci fare ma di lanciare l'amo ed aspettare che la zoccola di turno ce sta, perche' non so se hai letto sopra gia' negli sms e' inequivocabile che cerchi solo l'apertura di cosce...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

mica l'apertura mentale del sapere che lui sia sposato...infatti temendo le complicazioni oltre copula gli conviene essere esplicitissimo...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (17 Maggio 2011)

Aggiungo una cosa, un rapporto tra amici vale 1000 volte quello tra amanti, quindi essere amanti è tra l'essere conoscenti ma molto meno che essere amici.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Infatti, parlo per assurdo di dimenticare perchè è ovvio che ormai tutto quanto fa parte del suo vissuto, e ora, anche del mio vissuto.
> Hai ragione: accettare è la parola giusta, non ce ne è un'altra, io sono in seria difficoltà al momento a fare ciò.
> 
> Ho parlato di anni perchè di anni si è trattato all'epoca dei fatti. Certamente, non è stata mica continuativa la cosa, dipendeva dalle occasioni, che non sempre capitano al momento propizio, con tutte le variabili del caso.
> ...


Diletta la parole giusta è : comprendere.
E non farsi figuracce da cretina...no?
Sei una signora: ricordalo!


----------



## Nocciola (18 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Posso dirti con ragiobevole certezza che Lothar con le donne ci sa fare in maniera uguale se non migliore del tuo amico, ma loro non sapranno che per lui loro sono solo Vagine semoventi. Non sono sms e telefonate a farci conoscere una persona, ma altre cose che con la clandestinità di un rapporto non hanno nulla da spartire, anzi la clandestinità le elimina del tutto quelle cose che ci consentirebbero di vedere come è davvero la persona. Motivo per cui gli amanti reggono dopo solo nel caso che non ci sia altra possibilità e motivo per cui la moglie vale sempre più dell'amante, anche se l'amante non lo direbbe.


Dipende sul cosa intendi per saperci fare...
Parti dal presupposto che io conoscevo lui da prima che diventassimo amanti, l'ho conosciuto al di fuori del nostro rapporto in mezzo alla gente e con sua moglie. Lo frequento ora che non siamo più amanti e ho avuto modo di conoscere la persona, libera dall'essere influenzata da quello che c'è stato tra noi.
Che sua moglie ai suoi occhi fosse più importante di me non l'ho mai messo in dubbio (l'avrò detto 12 milioni di volte) e comuqnue mai ho pensato di poterla in qualche modo sostituire.
Quello che "contesto" a Lothar sono le piccole cose (il fatto di non potersi sentire nel week, non da il suo numero di casa, probabilmente neanche dice dove lavora, ecc ecc)


----------



## Daniele (18 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quello che "contesto" a Lothar sono le piccole cose (il fatto di non potersi sentire nel week, non da il suo numero di casa, probabilmente neanche dice dove lavora, ecc ecc)


Cioè contesti le uniche cose giuste che fa??? Fa bene a fare così, fa benissimo nel male che fa. Almeno lui è una persona coerente in questo caos.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cioè contesti le uniche cose giuste che fa??? Fa bene a fare così, fa benissimo nel male che fa. Almeno lui è una persona coerente in questo caos.


Si da "amante" lo contesto. Perchè se ti fidi di me sai che mai ti metterei nei casini. Mai entrerei nella tua vita privata. Mai metterei in crisi il tuo rapporto. Se non lo fai non ti fidi, di conseguenza io non ho rapporti (di nessun tipo con chi non si fida di me). Giusto o sbagliato non so. Io la penso così.
ho il suo numero di casa da sempre e non l'ho usato nemmeno quando ho saputo che è stato male, sono stata giorni in attesa di sapere qualcosa ma ho atteso perchè sapevo quale era il mio posto..


----------



## Daniele (18 Maggio 2011)

Farfalla, il più delle volte le amanti sono capaci di andare a parlare con le mogli se si innamorano del fesso. Quindi Lothar fa più che bene, perchè fidarsi è bene e non fidarsi è meglio, soprattutto di una donna che non è tua moglie. Mi spiace farfalla, ma io penso che nel male che fa in questo modo protegge la moglie che è la cosa più importante che essere amiconi con la scopata di turno, in questo è onesto, c'è chi vuol vedere una parvenza di amicizia in una scoparta fedifraga, mi spiace già è squallida, non posso sporcare la parola amicizia per un gesto così sporco.


----------



## lothar57 (18 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Lothar, ma ti è mai venuto in mente di avere qualche patologia in merito alla voglia sproporzionata ed eccessiva di farsi sempre qualcuna nuova?
> 
> Non credo che sia normale, sai?.....
> A tutto c'è un limite....


Aspetta Diletta e'una cosa che faccio da poco,prima sono stato abbastanza tranquillo,non e'che corro dietro a tutte quelle che vedo,non sono un maniaco.
Anche perche'sono estramamente selettivo,io sono di un certo livello,in tutto,e tali le cerco.
Mia moglie e'elegantissima e sempre firmata dalla testa ai piedi,quindi non voglio peggiorare...


----------



## lothar57 (18 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, il più delle volte le amanti sono capaci di andare a parlare con le mogli se si innamorano del fesso. Quindi Lothar fa più che bene, perchè fidarsi è bene e non fidarsi è meglio, soprattutto di una donna che non è tua moglie. Mi spiace farfalla, ma io penso che nel male che fa in questo modo protegge la moglie che è la cosa più importante che essere amiconi con la scopata di turno, in questo è onesto, c'è chi vuol vedere una parvenza di amicizia in una scoparta fedifraga, mi spiace già è squallida, non posso sporcare la parola amicizia per un gesto così sporco.


Stavolta concordo...ad un'amico e'capitato di trovarsela sotto casa...''volevo vedere dove abitavi''...poveretto e'rimasto di sale.
Se prima le''avvisi''dopo non chiederanno niente,io addirittura dico quasi sempre che con mia moglie abbiamo rapporti,anche se molto meno frequenti,cioe'la pura verita'.


----------



## lemon (18 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, il più delle volte le amanti sono capaci di andare a parlare con le mogli se si innamorano del fesso. Quindi Lothar fa più che bene, perchè fidarsi è bene e non fidarsi è meglio, soprattutto di una donna che non è tua moglie. Mi spiace farfalla, ma io penso che nel male che fa in questo modo protegge la moglie che è la cosa più importante che essere amiconi con la scopata di turno, in questo è onesto, c'è chi vuol vedere una parvenza di amicizia in una scoparta fedifraga, mi spiace già è squallida, non posso sporcare la parola amicizia per un gesto così sporco.


Anche io la penso così


----------



## Nocciola (18 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Stavolta concordo...ad un'amico e'capitato di trovarsela sotto casa...''volevo vedere dove abitavi''...poveretto e'rimasto di sale.
> Se prima le''avvisi''dopo non chiederanno niente,*io addirittura dico quasi sempre che con mia moglie abbiamo rapporti,anche* se molto meno frequenti,cioe'la pura verita'.


Pensa a me non è stato detto, ho dato per scontato che fosse così e mi sarei stupita del contrario.....
Contenta per te che trovi donne da scopare pur sapendo che non ti fidi minimamente di loro


----------



## Nocciola (18 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, il più delle volte le amanti sono capaci di andare a parlare con le mogli se si innamorano del fesso. Quindi Lothar fa più che bene, perchè fidarsi è bene e non fidarsi è meglio, soprattutto di una donna che non è tua moglie. Mi spiace farfalla, ma io penso che nel male che fa in questo modo protegge la moglie che è la cosa più importante che essere amiconi con la scopata di turno, in questo è onesto, c'è chi vuol vedere una parvenza di amicizia in una scoparta fedifraga, mi spiace già è squallida, non posso sporcare la parola amicizia per un gesto così sporco.


Io non sono così e non accetterei un rapporto diverso da quello che ho avuto. Ho ampiamente dimostrato che di me si poteva fidare.
Se tra me e lui non ci fosse stata una profonda amicizia non potremmo essere quello che siamo adesso uno per l'altro.


----------



## lemon (18 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pensa a me non è stato detto, ho dato per scontato che fosse così e mi sarei stupita del contrario.....
> Contenta per te che trovi donne da scopare pur sapendo che non ti fidi minimamente di loro


scusa farfalla, ma che importa doversi fidare di qualcuno mentre si vive una semplice avventura senza risvolti sentimentali? A che serve?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> scusa farfalla, ma che importa doversi fidare di qualcuno mentre si vive una semplice avventura senza risvolti sentimentali? A che serve?


Per me era ed è basilare. Mi devo fidare ciecamente di un amico, figurati di un uomo con il quale ho una relazione. 
I sentimenti non sono solo quelli dell'amore, esistono altri legami che comunque hanno importanza.


----------



## lothar57 (18 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per me era ed è basilare. Mi devo fidare ciecamente di un amico, figurati di un uomo con il quale ho una relazione.
> I sentimenti non sono solo quelli dell'amore, esistono altri legami che comunque hanno importanza.


 
la relazione e'un'altra cosa,tu ti sei innamorata lui pure,io non riuscirei,e se accdesse,scapperei via alla massima velocita'


----------



## Nocciola (18 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> la relazione e'un'altra cosa,*tu ti sei innamorata lui pure*,io non riuscirei,e se accdesse,scapperei via alla massima velocita'


 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lemon (18 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per me era ed è basilare. Mi devo fidare ciecamente di un amico, figurati di un uomo con il quale ho una relazione.
> I sentimenti non sono solo quelli dell'amore, esistono altri legami che comunque hanno importanza.


e qual è il sentimento che ti lega a un amante se non è né amore ma nemmeno amicizia?
Te lo chiedo per farmi chiarezza eh, non è che io già abbia risposte...


----------



## Nocciola (18 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> e qual è il sentimento che ti lega a un amante se non è né amore ma nemmeno amicizia?
> Te lo chiedo per farmi chiarezza eh, non è che io già abbia risposte...


Nel mio caso la profonda amicizia e una forte attrazione..


----------



## lothar57 (18 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nel mio caso la profonda amicizia e una forte attrazione..


 
chiamalo con il suo nome:amore


----------



## Plumeria (18 Maggio 2011)

*amor virtuale*

Io provo odio , odio incondizionato  odio allo stremo, odio vibrante ,odio che non si attenua  vivo con l'odio mangio con l'odio respiro con l'odio ,godo con l'odio.


----------



## Eliade (18 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Stavolta concordo...ad un'amico e'capitato di trovarsela sotto casa...''volevo vedere dove abitavi''...poveretto e'rimasto di sale.
> Se prima le''avvisi''dopo non chiederanno niente,io addirittura dico quasi sempre che con mia moglie abbiamo rapporti,anche se molto meno frequenti,cioe'la pura verita'.


Si ma ci sono tipe che si fanno tanti film in testa da sole, che potresti ritrovartela comunque sotto casa.


----------



## Tubarao (18 Maggio 2011)

Plumeria ha detto:


> Io provo odio , odio incondizionato  odio allo stremo, odio vibrante ,odio che non si attenua  vivo con l'odio mangio con l'odio respiro con l'odio ,godo con l'odio.


Pensa anche a quando morirai (ovviamente il più tardi possibile) con l'odio e ti dirai: ma chi cazzo (a Parigi si dice così) me lo ha fatto fare


----------



## Plumeria (18 Maggio 2011)

Non puoi capire... e me ne dolgo


----------



## Tubarao (18 Maggio 2011)

Plumeria ha detto:


> Non puoi capire... e me ne dolgo


E allora spiegaci, se vuoi ovviamente


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E allora spiegaci, se vuoi ovviamente



Concordo.
Sfogati un pò se ti va...


----------



## Plumeria (18 Maggio 2011)

Ho  provato la stessa via  crucis di lemon  ma io e lemon  non siamo la stessa persona ....lei è buona  io  no , io sto facendo del male  e sono felice  strafelice
io nel mio intimo sono sempre stata pura  sincera  .... l'odio ti cambia , ben venga .


----------



## Tubarao (18 Maggio 2011)

Plumeria ha detto:


> Ho  provato la stessa via  crucis di lemon  ma io e lemon  non siamo la stessa persona ....lei è buona  io  no , io sto facendo del male  e sono felice  strafelice
> io nel mio intimo sono sempre stata pura  sincera  .... l'odio ti cambia , ben venga .


L'odio, nel breve e medio termine, è un sentimento (a) necessario (b) propedeutico...ma solo nel breve medio termine....se ti ci crogioli dentro però.......è la fine.....


----------



## lemon (18 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nel mio caso la profonda amicizia e una forte attrazione..


Come può finire una relazione con due basi così forti senza sfociare in altro?


----------



## lemon (18 Maggio 2011)

Plumeria ha detto:


> Ho  provato la stessa via  crucis di lemon  ma io e lemon  non siamo la stessa persona ....lei è buona  io  no , io sto facendo del male  e sono felice  strafelice
> io nel mio intimo sono sempre stata pura  sincera  .... l'odio ti cambia , ben venga .


Non conosco la tua storia... Ma io proprio non potrei vivere nell'odio per lungo tempo, perché toglie a me stessa energia e già mi sento penalizzata abbastanza...


----------



## Plumeria (18 Maggio 2011)

Hai perfettamente ragione , è passeggero  , fugace , non ti rimane nulla alla fine ma ora come ora  mi aiuta a respirare.
Io persona dolce dolcissima, accomodante  ho sempre cercato il bene in ogni azione, sempre  non vedevo mai il male anzi .... sono diventata cinica menefreghista  e bastarda.


----------



## lemon (18 Maggio 2011)

Plumeria ha detto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione , è passeggero  , fugace , non ti rimane nulla alla fine ma ora come ora  mi aiuta a respirare.
> Io persona dolce dolcissima, accomodante  ho sempre cercato il bene in ogni azione, sempre  non vedevo mai il male anzi .... sono diventata cinica menefreghista  e bastarda.


Ma qual è il tuo obiettivo? Ferirlo fino a farlo grondare sangue? Vendicarti?


----------



## Kid (18 Maggio 2011)

Plumeria ha detto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione , è passeggero  , fugace , non ti rimane nulla alla fine ma ora come ora  mi aiuta a respirare.
> Io persona dolce dolcissima, accomodante  ho sempre cercato il bene in ogni azione, sempre  non vedevo mai il male anzi .... sono diventata cinica menefreghista  e bastarda.



E' comune questo effetto sai?

Io ero dolce, romantico... buono come il pane.

Ora invece sono normale.


----------



## Plumeria (18 Maggio 2011)

Alla fine penso che ognuno abbia ciò che si meriti...non io  non io . sono plumeria  vi seguo da secoli  il coraggio è arrivato.


----------



## Tubarao (18 Maggio 2011)

Plumeria ha detto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione , è passeggero  , fugace , non ti rimane nulla alla fine ma ora come ora  mi aiuta a respirare.
> Io persona dolce dolcissima, accomodante  ho sempre cercato il bene in ogni azione, sempre  non vedevo mai il male anzi .... sono diventata cinica menefreghista  e bastarda.


Si comincia così, ed è giusto, ma se non si reagisce nei tempi dovuti,  si finisce in cronaca


----------



## lemon (18 Maggio 2011)

Plumeria ha detto:


> Alla fine penso che ognuno abbia ciò che si meriti...non io  non io . sono plumeria  vi seguo da secoli  il coraggio è arrivato.


visto che dici che la tua storia è come la mia, io sarei pronta ad ascoltarla se ti va!


----------



## Plumeria (18 Maggio 2011)

sta pagando tanto  forse troppo  chi dovrebbe pagare non paga  ma ha le ore contate  sono stanca  davvero  vi seguo da tanto tempo  daniel o daniele  ora non rammento  il conte  di una città che ho vissuto  la contessa tutti voi  siete catalogati nel mio cuore.


----------



## Plumeria (18 Maggio 2011)

Lemon  l'unica cosa che ci  divide è quel non ti amo  più   lui  non me lo ha mai detto anzi  anzi  mi fa pena  fa di tutto di più....  dopo un anno   fa davvero del suo meglio... sono io che sono morta dentro  , penserete sei ridicola ....non ha trombato... ha solo scritto frasi del cazzo,  non le sentiva sue  .... ma io sono morta comunque.


----------



## lemon (18 Maggio 2011)

Plumeria ha detto:


> Lemon  l'unica cosa che ci  divide è quel non ti amo  più   lui  non me lo ha mai detto anzi  anzi  mi fa pena  fa di tutto di più....  dopo un anno   fa davvero del suo meglio... sono io che sono morta dentro  , penserete sei ridicola ....non ha trombato... ha solo scritto frasi del cazzo,  non le sentiva sue  .... ma io sono morta comunque.


ma tu lo ami? Perché io non vedo possibile una chiusura e un odio del genere amando una persona...


----------



## Tubarao (18 Maggio 2011)

Plumeria ha detto:


> Lemon  l'unica cosa che ci  divide è quel non ti amo  più   lui  non me lo ha mai detto anzi  anzi  mi fa pena  fa di tutto di più....  dopo un anno   fa davvero del suo meglio... sono io che sono morta dentro  , penserete sei ridicola ....non ha trombato... ha solo scritto frasi del cazzo,  non le sentiva sue  .... ma io sono morta comunque.


Lungi da me l'idea di sminuire il dolore altrui....anzi....ma leggendo questo post per un attimo ho pensato:

Ecco s'è iscritta al forum la sorella di demo84......


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Maggio 2011)

Plumeria ha detto:


> Lemon  l'unica cosa che ci  divide è quel non ti amo  più   lui  non me lo ha mai detto anzi  anzi  mi fa pena  fa di tutto di più....  dopo un anno   fa davvero del suo meglio... sono io che sono morta dentro  , penserete sei ridicola ....non ha trombato... ha solo scritto frasi del cazzo,  non le sentiva sue  .... ma io sono morta comunque.



Scusa, ho capito bene?
Lui ha cominciato una relazione virtuale mai consumata, sembra davvero pentito e si fa in quattro, tu resti con lui ma gliela fai pagare?
Non gli credi quando dice di amarti? 

C'è qualcosa -molto- che mi sfugge....


----------



## lemon (18 Maggio 2011)

però però... Io capisco che un tradimento "fisico" sia ben più difficile da affrontare e digerire, però quando la persona che hai al tuo fianco e alla quale stai dedicando ignara la tua vita, parla d'amore con qualcun altro vi assicuro che è sconvolgente, soprattutto se quella persona pare "irreprensibile"! 
Io vedo uomini che sicuramente tradiscono le mogli e che quindi non costituirebbero una sorpresa... Ma ci sono uomini diversi, dai quali ci si aspetta altro...


----------



## Plumeria (18 Maggio 2011)

Forse sono una bastarda dentro, mi sa di si , dolce ma bastarda, me la sono fatta amica,  una  che scopava fuori  e cazzeggiava in rete ... io sono monogama  conte perdonami ma è così,   che faccio la becco in rete che  che ci prova... cazzo  non è possibile adesso ti stozzo... e lo faccio, la faccio mollare da un cretino, tra  babbei ci si incontra, ma non mi basta....... non mi basta .


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> però però... Io capisco che un tradimento "fisico" sia ben più difficile da affrontare e digerire, però quando la persona che hai al tuo fianco e alla quale stai dedicando ignara la tua vita, parla d'amore con qualcun altro vi assicuro che è sconvolgente, soprattutto se quella persona pare "irreprensibile"!
> Io vedo uomini che sicuramente tradiscono le mogli e che quindi non costituirebbero una sorpresa... Ma ci sono uomini diversi, dai quali ci si aspetta altro...



Bè sì, sono d'accordo...
Quello che mi lascia perplessa nel pochissimo detto da Plumeria è che lui sembra molto coinvolto nella ricostruzione, e che -ma forse ho capito male- lei ne approfitti per punirlo?
Ma non potrei giocarci neppure una ciocca di capelli sull'aver capito qualcosa...


----------



## Eliade (18 Maggio 2011)

Plumeria ha detto:


> Lemon  l'unica cosa che ci  divide è quel non ti amo  più   lui  non me lo ha mai detto anzi  anzi  mi fa pena  fa di tutto di più....  dopo un anno   fa davvero del suo meglio... sono io che sono morta dentro  , penserete sei ridicola ....non ha trombato... ha solo scritto frasi del cazzo,  non le sentiva sue  .... ma io sono morta comunque.


Ciao, senti perché non apri una discussione tua, anche se non te la senti di descrivi bene la tua situazione...puoi farlo a grandi linee oppure semplicemente riportare il post dove dici di essere uguale a lemon.

Altrimenti qui non si capisce nulla. 

PS Benvenuta.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> chiamalo con il suo nome:amore


 
Se fossi stata innamorata di lui avrei pensato almeno una volta alla mia vita insieme a lui. Cosa che non è mai successa.
Per me amare vuol dire voler condividere la vita con un'altra persona, fare progetti, ecc (e anche questo l'ho già detto 120000000 di volte)
Sul fatto che lui non fosse innamorato di me, poi potrei mettere entrambe le mani sul fuoco


----------



## lemon (18 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma non potrei giocarci neppure una ciocca di capelli sull'aver capito qualcosa...


neppure io... Ora mi pare di capire che abbia pure fatto tutto la tizia e manco il marito...


----------



## lemon (18 Maggio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ciao, senti perché non apri una discussione tua, anche se non te la senti di descrivi bene la tua situazione...puoi farlo a grandi linee oppure semplicemente riportare il post dove dici di essere uguale a lemon.
> 
> Altrimenti qui non si capisce nulla.
> 
> PS Benvenuta.


ottimo consiglio


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Maggio 2011)

Plumeria ha detto:


> Forse sono una bastarda dentro, mi sa di si , dolce ma bastarda, me la sono fatta amica,  una  che scopava fuori  e cazzeggiava in rete ... io sono monogama  conte perdonami ma è così,   che faccio la becco in rete che  che ci prova... cazzo  non è possibile adesso ti stozzo... e lo faccio, la faccio mollare da un cretino, tra  babbei ci si incontra, ma non mi basta....... non mi basta .



Ah ecco, molto più sensato... scusami prima ti avevo frainteso...
Bè dai, non è tanto da angelo dannato quello che hai fatto...

Solo, che senso avrà per *voi*, tu e il tuo lui, vendicarti di una che poteva pure essere un'altra?
Se lei sparisse dalla faccia della terra, come migliorerebbe il vostro rapporto? Sei sicura che ti sentiresti meglio? A parte la soddisfazione che di certo avrai provato, ti sei sentita più leggera, più libera dopo? Un peso caduto di dosso?


----------



## Plumeria (18 Maggio 2011)

Lemon  quanti cerchi ti sei fatta mentalmente? Come ti accosti ad una persona  padre dei tuoi figli?Io non mi accosto


----------



## Diletta (18 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si da "amante" lo contesto. Perchè se ti fidi di me sai che mai ti metterei nei casini. Mai entrerei nella tua vita privata. Mai metterei in crisi il tuo rapporto. Se non lo fai non ti fidi, di conseguenza io non ho rapporti (di nessun tipo con chi non si fida di me). Giusto o sbagliato non so. Io la penso così.
> ho il suo numero di casa da sempre e non l'ho usato nemmeno quando ho saputo che è stato male, sono stata giorni in attesa di sapere qualcosa ma ho atteso perchè sapevo quale era il mio posto..



Tu hai dimostrato serietà e lealtà nel tuo essere traditrice, sai che mai ti abbasseresti a certi gesti perchè sei così nel tuo profondo, ma sai anche che l'animo femminile è incline a comportamenti illogici e incoerenti quando viene mosso dai sentimenti, ecco che quindi possono emergere facilmente gelosie e desiderio di rivalsa sulla moglie. Le donne sono imprevedibili in questi casi e pericolose.
Ha detto lo stesso Daniele.
Ergo: Lothar, visto che tiene comunque alla mogliera, fa bene a non fidarsi. Mai


----------



## Nocciola (18 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Come può finire una relazione con due basi così forti senza sfociare in altro?


La mia è finita per causa di forza maggiore, non per volontà di nessuno dei due.

Se intendi come fa a non diventare amore, non lo so, l'ho vissuta e so cos'era per me. Credo che avrebbe potuto continuare all'infinito oppure un giorno uno dei due avrebbe capito che era una cazzata, si sarebbe stancato. Ma se prima ero convinta che troncando la relazione ci saremmo persi ora so per certo che non è così. E a dirla tutta forse mi piace di più il rapporto che abbiamo ora di quello che avevamo proprio perchè alla base c'è la nostra amicizia


----------



## lemon (18 Maggio 2011)

Plumeria ha detto:


> Lemon  quanti cerchi ti sei fatta mentalmente? Come ti accosti ad una persona  padre dei tuoi figli?Io non mi accosto


Io lo amo ancora e in lui ci vedo anche tanta debolezza... Quindi sto cercando di "raccattare" quel che di buono resta di noi e vedere se si può aggiungere altro... Pure io sono arrivata a fare cose idiote che non avrei mai fatto per tenerlo lontano dalla tipa, ma a un certo punto ho deciso di concentrarmi su di lui, non su di lei perché noi comunque siamo una coppia, loro no.


----------



## lemon (18 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Tu hai dimostrato serietà e lealtà nel tuo essere traditrice, sai che mai ti abbasseresti a certi gesti perchè sei così nel tuo profondo, ma sai anche che l'animo femminile è incline a comportamenti illogici e incoerenti quando viene mosso dai sentimenti, ecco che quindi possono emergere facilmente gelosie e desiderio di rivalsa sulla moglie. Le donne sono imprevedibili in questi casi e pericolose.
> Ha detto lo stesso Daniele.
> Ergo: Lothar, visto che tiene comunque alla mogliera, fa bene a non fidarsi. Mai


Io quando ho saputo che questa emerita sconosciuta (per me) sapeva il nome mio e delle mie figlie e altre cose ho avuto una crisi isterica... Perché tu puoi anche decidere di gettarti in pasto alla prima che arriva, ma per favore tienici fuori!!!


----------



## Nocciola (18 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Tu hai dimostrato serietà e lealtà nel tuo essere traditrice, sai che mai ti abbasseresti a certi gesti perchè sei così nel tuo profondo, ma sai anche che l'animo femminile è incline a comportamenti illogici e incoerenti quando viene mosso dai sentimenti, ecco che quindi possono emergere facilmente gelosie e desiderio di rivalsa sulla moglie. Le donne sono imprevedibili in questi casi e pericolose.
> Ha detto lo stesso Daniele.
> Ergo: Lothar, visto che tiene comunque alla mogliera, fa bene a non fidarsi. Mai


Io non ho detto che fa male. Ho detto che io non potrei aver una relazione su queste basi.


----------



## Plumeria (18 Maggio 2011)

Ho scritto  perchè Lemon mi si è avvicinata nel suo dolore non apro nulla  voglio solo dire  tradita virtualmente   per mesi  ho colpe  anche io di ciò   che sto pagando  fisicamente e mentalmente, lui  è cambiato  a differenza di lemon  non l'ha mai amata , un gioco un diversivo  chiamalo come ti va... se potesse camminare strisciando  lo farebbe... sono io che da bruco dolce  sono diventata bastarda schifosa


----------



## lemon (18 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> La mia è finita per causa di forza maggiore, non per volontà di nessuno dei due.
> 
> Se intendi come fa a non diventare amore, non lo so, l'ho vissuta e so cos'era per me. Credo che avrebbe potuto continuare all'infinito oppure un giorno uno dei due avrebbe capito che era una cazzata, si sarebbe stancato. Ma se prima ero convinta che troncando la relazione ci saremmo persi ora so per certo che non è così. E a dirla tutta forse mi piace di più il rapporto che abbiamo ora di quello che avevamo proprio perchè alla base c'è la nostra amicizia


immagino che tu l'abbia scritto un miliardo di volte, ma io non l'ho letto uff! Quali possono essere delle cause di forza maggiore?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> immagino che tu l'abbia scritto un miliardo di volte, ma io non l'ho letto uff! Quali possono essere delle cause di forza maggiore?


Si è ammalato gravemente e lo è tutt'ora....


----------



## Plumeria (18 Maggio 2011)

Tante parole, tanti suggerimenti, è vero l'unica cosa che ti fa stare un minimo di bene  è leggerti .
Leggerti e l'odio si calma , leggerti e la rabbia si attenua  sono una fortunata a bene vedere  lui ha sempre amato me  ma da persona monogama  non ci resti di merda?


----------



## lemon (18 Maggio 2011)

Plumeria ha detto:


> Tante parole, tanti suggerimenti, è vero l'unica cosa che ti fa stare un minimo di bene  è leggerti .
> Leggerti e l'odio si calma , leggerti e la rabbia si attenua  sono una fortunata a bene vedere  lui ha sempre amato me  ma da persona monogama  non ci resti di merda?


Sì, ma da quanto tempo stai così???


----------



## lothar57 (18 Maggio 2011)

Plumeria ha detto:


> Lemon quanti cerchi ti sei fatta mentalmente? Come ti accosti ad una persona padre dei tuoi figli?Io non mi accosto


 
Ciao Plumeria,che strano nick..qui'da noi si chiamerebbe cosi'un posto pieno di plumoni,gente che fa'fatica a spendere...,e'una curiosita'.per carita'ogni nick e'giusto.
Scusami sai io qua'vengo in fretta,perdonami se sbaglio,ma se capisco bene tutto sto casino perche'tuo marito ha una''relazione virtuale''online?
E allora io cosa dovrei fare?Essere impiccato in piazza,dal momento che tante le ho pure conosciute??
Chi sono io,se segui il forum dovresti saperlo,quindi se ti dico,Plumeria esegeri,poveretto non fa'niente di male....l'accetti come consiglio?o anche tu tiri fuori l'Ak47?


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Plumeria,che strano nick..qui'da noi si chiamerebbe cosi'un posto pieno di plumoni,gente che fa'fatica a spendere...,e'una curiosita'.per carita'ogni nick e'giusto.
> Scusami sai io qua'vengo in fretta,perdonami se sbaglio,ma se capisco bene tutto sto casino perche'tuo marito ha una''relazione virtuale''online?
> *E allora io cosa dovrei fare?Essere impiccato in piazza,dal momento che tante le ho pure conosciute*??
> Chi sono io,se segui il forum dovresti saperlo,quindi se ti dico,Plumeria esegeri,poveretto non fa'niente di male....l'accetti come consiglio?o anche tu tiri fuori l'Ak47?



Attento, domande pericolose... :mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (18 Maggio 2011)

Plumeria ha detto:


> Ho scritto  perchè Lemon mi si è avvicinata nel suo dolore non apro nulla  voglio solo dire  tradita virtualmente   per mesi  ho colpe  anche io di ciò   che sto pagando  fisicamente e mentalmente, lui  è cambiato  a differenza di lemon  non l'ha mai amata , un gioco un diversivo  chiamalo come ti va... se potesse camminare strisciando  lo farebbe... sono io che da bruco dolce  sono diventata bastarda schifosa


Plumeria, perdona in partenza se questo post potrebbe risultare leggermente crudo o offensivo nei tuoi confronti; anche se mi riferisco a te è più che altro una riflessione di carattere generale........

Uno: che diamine c'entra lei ? Quello che scrive le frasi d'amore è tuo marito e tu fai terra bruciata intorno a lei ? Bhà....

Due: Quand'è che certe donne hanno disimparato ad essere femmine ? Spiegatemelo ? Se la _rivale _è una sgallettata qualunque che ha qualche foto discinta su facebook, il messaggio che dovrebbe passare per far capire al povero citrullo quanto è pirla dovrebbe essere qualcosa del genere: "Guarda pirletto, che a me una sgallettata come quella,  al massimo mi può spicciare casa e aiutarmi ad allacciare le scarpe la mattina mentre mi vesto". 

Da uomo, se vedessi che il mio semplice chattare con qualcuna riduce in questo stato la mia compagna, bhè, sotto sotto mi farebbe pensare che forse a chattare con la sgallettata tutti i torti non ce li avevo mica...


----------



## lemon (18 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> E allora io cosa dovrei fare?Essere impiccato in piazza,dal momento che tante le ho pure conosciute??


Magari impiccato no, però appeso a testa in giù io ti ci metterei


----------



## Plumeria (18 Maggio 2011)

Vi saluto , anche qui non frega nulla  di ciò che scrivo...alle volte penso di essere invisibile, ci ho messo una vita a scrivere , il coraggio, è questo è il risultato , forse perché non sono corna tangibili.

Ma sono sempre corna morali se ti va  forse le peggiori ,  una lavata una asciugata non sembra nemmeno usata.


ok


----------



## Nocciola (18 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Plumeria, perdona in partenza se questo post potrebbe risultare leggermente crudo o offensivo nei tuoi confronti; anche se mi riferisco a te è più che altro una riflessione di carattere generale........
> 
> Uno: che diamine c'entra lei ? Quello che scrive le frasi d'amore è tuo marito e tu fai terra bruciata intorno a lei ? Bhà....
> 
> ...


 
:up::up::up:

Ogni volta che voglio pigiarti non posso


----------



## lemon (18 Maggio 2011)

Plumeria ha detto:


> Vi saluto , anche qui non frega nulla  di ciò che scrivo...alle volte penso di essere invisibile, ci ho messo una vita a scrivere , il coraggio, è questo è il risultato , forse perché non sono corna tangibili.
> 
> Ma sono sempre corna morali se ti va  forse le peggiori ,  una lavata una asciugata non sembra nemmeno usata.
> 
> ...


beh, non mi sembra il caso però di fare la vittima in questo modo. Mi sembra che più di una persona ti ha letto e pure risposto.

Se preferisci ti dico che io uno stronzo come tuo marito non l'ho mai visto e che è meglio se lo lasci entro sera, anzi, non lasciarlo, torturalo fino alla fine dei suoi giorni...


----------



## Diletta (18 Maggio 2011)

Plumeria ha detto:


> Ho scritto  perchè Lemon mi si è avvicinata nel suo dolore non apro nulla  voglio solo dire  tradita virtualmente   per mesi  ho colpe  anche io di ciò   che sto pagando  fisicamente e mentalmente, lui  è cambiato  a differenza di lemon  non l'ha mai amata , un gioco un diversivo  chiamalo come ti va... se potesse camminare strisciando  lo farebbe... sono io che da bruco dolce  sono diventata bastarda schifosa




No, no e poi no! 
Hai imboccato una strada sbagliata e senza uscita.

Allora mi permetto di dirti:

Anch'io sono stata solo tradita virtualmente (credo), ci si rimane molto male, ma bisogna andare al di là di questo e capire i motivi che portano a queste deviazioni di percorso dei nostri uomini.
Tu lo sai già il motivo, probabilmente te ne avrà parlato lui, e credimi, è un motivo talmente semplice quanto reale: il desiderio di novità, la voglia di trasgressione e di riprovare delle sensazioni un po' sopite nel tempo.
E' talmente facile da comprendere. Se ti guardi dentro  puoi anche forse ricordare che anche a te sarà capitato qualche desiderio fugace di rimetterti in gioco, forse non avrà mai preso forma concretamente, ma è umano, può capitare a tutti.
Quello che ti voglio dire è di non rimanere vittima dell'orgoglio e anche se la delusione c'è stata vedi di ridimensionarla ai minimi storici.
Non è successo proprio niente di grave e tanto meno di irreparabile.

Io sono dell'idea che non sarà certo una scappatella (e non dico virtuale, ma reale) a far finire un matrimonio che funziona, sarebbe un'offesa al matrimonio stesso.
Va da sè che sto parlando di matrimonio d'amore.
Se manca quello allora, puoi prendere tutti i pretesti che vuoi per farlo finire, ma che sono appunto pretesti per incolpare l'altro e alleggerirsi la coscienza.
Allora, in tal caso, non infierire su di lui, metti la parola fine e basta.


----------



## Kid (18 Maggio 2011)

Plumeria ha detto:


> Vi saluto , anche qui non frega nulla  di ciò che scrivo...alle volte penso di essere invisibile, ci ho messo una vita a scrivere , il coraggio, è questo è il risultato , forse perché non sono corna tangibili.
> 
> Ma sono sempre corna morali se ti va  forse le peggiori ,  una lavata una asciugata non sembra nemmeno usata.
> 
> ...



Ma stai qui cara, dove vai?

Dai non fare la permalosa che non serve a nulla.

Piuttosto raccontami la tua storia, che non ho voglia di andare a spulciarmi sto thread anzi... perchè non ne apri uno tuo così ti presenti?

Ciao


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma stai qui cara, dove vai?
> 
> Dai non fare la permalosa che non serve a nulla.
> 
> ...


non dirglielo che si incazza!


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nel mio caso *la profonda amicizia* e una forte attrazione..


 ah, ecco ma allora dobbiamo intenderci sull'amicizia


----------



## Kid (18 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> non dirglielo che si incazza!


Mai conosciuta una donna che non si incazzi facilmente.


----------



## Plumeria (18 Maggio 2011)

Lemon  non hai capito nulla mio marito da mesi e e mesi ha capito il suo errore non l'ha mai amata  è stata una cosa tardiva vuoi l'età.... un gioco?  si un gioco che lo ha fatto  chissà,  stare bene , è l'altra  che non accetto  abituata a questi giochetti, marito sul morente spinto ...... sono io vendicativa  sono io  che mi sto analizzando e sinceramente  se posso farle del male godo come un riccio non siate perbenisti ... finti


----------



## lothar57 (18 Maggio 2011)

Plumeria ha detto:


> Vi saluto , anche qui non frega nulla di ciò che scrivo...alle volte penso di essere invisibile, ci ho messo una vita a scrivere , il coraggio, è questo è il risultato , forse perché non sono corna tangibili.
> 
> Ma sono sempre corna morali se ti va forse le peggiori , una lavata una asciugata non sembra nemmeno usata.
> 
> ...


Ascolta invornita,ti abbiamo risposto in tanti,dicendo con sfumature diverse,la mia piu'diretta come sempre,chattare e'una pataccata che fanno in tanti...certo che mia moglie se mi beccasse,si incazzerebbe ovvio..ma gli passerebbe in fretta..
Vedi,scusa ma di queste cose me ne intendo,finche'rimane virtuale la chat non provoca niente,senza offesa per nessuno,e'da super invorniti scambiarsi frasi amorose tra sconosciuti.
Ripeto il tradimento e'l'incontro,anche solo accettarlo,li'concordo,perche'se c'e'intesa,il passo successivo sappiamo tutti qual'e'.
Aspetta ad andartene


----------



## lothar57 (18 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Magari impiccato no, però appeso a testa in giù io ti ci metterei


ahhahahahh Lemon...addirittura...va bene che tu per ovvi motivi non mai le chat...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Mai conosciuta una donna che non si incazzi facilmente.


et moi? un agnellin, pratiquement


----------



## Plumeria (18 Maggio 2011)

lothar non chiamarmi invornita  sii gentile....scrivo ciò che sento  e sento tanta tristezza quanto odio  ma sii gentile non chiamarmi invornita.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Maggio 2011)

ma sti tradimenti in chat sono sentimentali o spinti?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Maggio 2011)

Plumeria ha detto:


> lothar non chiamarmi invornita  sii gentile....scrivo ciò che sento  e sento tanta tristezza quanto odio  ma sii gentile non chiamarmi invornita.


non ti preoccupare

è romagnolo

è una cosa che dice con affetto


----------



## Kid (18 Maggio 2011)

Plumeria ha detto:


> Lemon  non hai capito nulla mio marito da mesi e e mesi ha capito il suo errore non l'ha mai amata  è stata una cosa tardiva vuoi l'età.... un gioco?  si un gioco che lo ha fatto  chissà,  stare bene , è l'altra  che non accetto  abituata a questi giochetti, marito sul morente spinto ...... sono io vendicativa  sono io  che mi sto analizzando e sinceramente  se posso farle del male godo come un riccio non siate perbenisti ... finti



Ma sai cara quante crudeltà avevo organizzato per l'amante di mia moglie? Ci mancava solo lo scuoiamento e le avevo pensate tutte. Ma poi sai alla fine... ho capito che era solo un poveretto che si accontentava degli avanzi.

Mi sono così intenerito che ho deciso di destinargli il mio 5 per mille.


----------



## lemon (18 Maggio 2011)

Plumeria ha detto:


> lothar non chiamarmi invornita  sii gentile....scrivo ciò che sento  e sento tanta tristezza quanto odio  ma sii gentile non chiamarmi invornita.


ha chiamato invornito tuo marito (anche il mio del resto :rotfl 


Comunque, io se fossi in te, cercherei di usare le mie energie per altro...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2011)

Plumeria ha detto:


> lothar non chiamarmi invornita  sii gentile....scrivo ciò che sento  e sento tanta tristezza quanto odio  ma sii gentile non chiamarmi invornita.


Dimmi.
Cosa c'è che non va?
Chi paga e chi non paga?
Bene arrivata...


----------



## Plumeria (18 Maggio 2011)

ho un quadro così  ma sono due gemelli


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> ha chiamato invornito tuo marito (anche il mio del resto :rotfl
> 
> 
> Comunque, io se fossi in te, cercherei di usare le mie energie per altro...


Invornito è un termine da amplissimi significati e sfumature...
Prima di Lothar non esisteva in questo forum sto termine...
Ha la valenza semantica di altri topos forumistici: carampana, minchiapriva, ecc..ecc..ecc...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Maggio 2011)

Plumeria ha detto:


> ho un quadro così  ma sono due gemelli


scusa, ma parliamo un attimo del quadro nel tuo profilo..... è un po' inquietante


----------



## Daniele (18 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non sono così e non accetterei un rapporto diverso da quello che ho avuto. Ho ampiamente dimostrato che di me si poteva fidare.
> Se tra me e lui non ci fosse stata una profonda amicizia non potremmo essere quello che siamo adesso uno per l'altro.


Farfalla, ma di te non ci si può proprio fidare, per essere congrua con quanto detto al tuo amante sei stata alquanto poco coerente con quanto promesso al tuo coniuge, quindi sei affidabile al 50%...troppo poco per poter essere fidata.
Fesso il tuo amante che non notava questa aberrazione, ma non tutti sono svegli come Lothar.


----------



## Eliade (18 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *Da uomo, se vedessi che il mio semplice chattare con qualcuna riduce* in questo stato la mia compagna, bhè, sotto sotto mi farebbe pensare che forse a chattare con la sgallettata tutti i torti non ce li avevo mica...


Scusa ma non mi sembra fosse un semplice chattare quello del marito di lemon o di plum.


----------



## Kid (18 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Invornito è un termine da amplissimi significati e sfumature...
> Prima di Lothar non esisteva in questo forum sto termine...
> Ha la valenza semantica di altri topos forumistici: carampana, minchiapriva, ecc..ecc..ecc...


:rotfl:

P.S.

Sono l'unico a trattarla bene la cara Lumeria, ma anche l'unico a non essere minimamente preso in considerazione.

Si vede che mi aveva catalogato tra gli stronzi del forum! :rotfl:


----------



## lemon (18 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Invornito è un termine da amplissimi significati e sfumature...
> Prima di Lothar non esisteva in questo forum sto termine...
> Ha la valenza semantica di altri topos forumistici: carampana, minchiapriva, ecc..ecc..ecc...


eh... la prima volta che lothar ha dato dell'invornito a mio marito ho dovuto googolare per capire se fosse un complimento! :rotfl:


----------



## lemon (18 Maggio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Scusa ma non mi sembra fosse un semplice chattare quello del marito di lemon o di plum.


infatti...


----------



## Eliade (18 Maggio 2011)

Plumeria ha detto:


> Vi saluto , anche qui non frega nulla  di ciò che scrivo...alle volte penso di essere invisibile, ci ho messo una vita a scrivere , il coraggio, è questo è il risultato , forse perché non sono corna tangibili.
> 
> Ma sono sempre corna morali se ti va  forse le peggiori ,  una lavata una asciugata non sembra nemmeno usata.
> 
> ...


Ma scusa che dici??
Tutti ti hanno risposto, ma se continui a scrivere qualche post in questa discussione senza spiegare bene la situazione, non è che uno può fare miracoli e darti il consiglio giusto solo intuendo delle cose!


Poi scusa tanto il tuo problema quel'è? Che dopo aver scoperto questo tradimento sei cambiata? Il tuo problema è che non ti piacei così come sei? Che non riesci ad accettare il tutto?

Per questo t'invitavo ad aprire una discussione tua...così davvero non si capisce nulla.


----------



## Plumeria (18 Maggio 2011)

Oh conte  mi piace il tuo menefreghismo esterno ( non interno)  che devo dire .... il mio lui ce l'ha messa tutta si tutta  ogni donna  (cornuta)  vorrebbe un bel si finale...sono io  ...che non mi riprendo, sempre stata monogama  sempre (errore  madornale)   non riesco a superare  questo momento  e lemon  me lo ha sbattuto in faccia, (lemon non c'entri nulla)   non riesco a superare l'odio ( ahahahha  me la sono fatta amica  e non lo sa  revenge??????   Oh   YESSSSS forse sono una piccola donnetta  squallida  immersa in piccoli problemi di menage familiare, ma ....  aver parlato, consigliato( ahahahahhaha) indirizzato questa  personcina mi ha fatto stare  meglio , al momento, poi l'odio si  riaffaccia . Il grillo mi dice - ancora  fai di più - affonda  ----- che dire sono forse un'insulsa o cosa?  Perbenisti ahahahahha


----------



## lothar57 (18 Maggio 2011)

Plumeria ha detto:


> lothar non chiamarmi invornita sii gentile....scrivo ciò che sento e sento tanta tristezza quanto odio ma sii gentile non chiamarmi invornita.


guarda che non e'un'offesa,qua'e'piaciuto,prima di me,Conte dixit non esisteva,sappi che e'termine scherzoso prettamente romagnolo,ma un po'si dice anche qua',ma ripeto nessuno si e'mai offeso..e penso di averlo detto a tutti,qua'dentro


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Maggio 2011)

Plumeria ha detto:


> Oh conte  mi piace il tuo menefreghismo esterno ( non interno)  che devo dire .... il mio lui ce l'ha messa tutta si tutta  ogni donna  (cornuta)  vorrebbe un bel si finale...sono io  ...che non mi riprendo, sempre stata monogama  sempre (errore  madornale)   non riesco a superare  questo momento  e lemon  me lo ha sbattuto in faccia, (lemon non c'entri nulla)   non riesco a superare l'odio ( ahahahha  me la sono fatta amica  e non lo sa  revenge??????   Oh   YESSSSS forse sono una piccola donnetta  squallida  immersa in piccoli problemi di menage familiare, ma ....  aver parlato, consigliato( ahahahahhaha) indirizzato questa  personcina mi ha fatto stare  meglio , al momento, poi l'odio si  riaffaccia . Il grillo mi dice - ancora  fai di più - affonda  ----- che dire sono forse un'insulsa o cosa?  Perbenisti ahahahahha


chi sarebbero i perbenisti?


non è questione di perbenismo... ma di equilibrio mentale

se tuo marito ti tradisse davvero che faresti?


----------



## lothar57 (18 Maggio 2011)

Plumeria ha detto:


> Oh conte mi piace il tuo menefreghismo esterno ( non interno) che devo dire .... il mio lui ce l'ha messa tutta si tutta ogni donna (cornuta) vorrebbe un bel si finale...sono io ...che non mi riprendo, sempre stata monogama sempre (errore madornale) non riesco a superare questo momento e lemon me lo ha sbattuto in faccia, (lemon non c'entri nulla) non riesco a superare l'odio ( ahahahha me la sono fatta amica e non lo sa revenge?????? Oh YESSSSS forse sono una piccola donnetta squallida immersa in piccoli problemi di menage familiare, ma .... aver parlato, consigliato( ahahahahhaha) indirizzato questa personcina mi ha fatto stare meglio , al momento, poi l'odio si riaffaccia . Il grillo mi dice - ancora fai di più - affonda ----- che dire sono forse un'insulsa o cosa? Perbenisti ahahahahha


 
Scusa dovresti dire l'eta,di lui e della lei virtuale,quanto tempo e'andata avanti la solfa,se in foto almeno si sono visti, se si sono scambiati il cell,come sempre si fa', infine come hai fatto a sgamarlo...

dimenticavo i ''piccioncini virtuali''si scambiavano solo frasi d'amore o anche hard??
Le tue risposte spiegherebbero molte cose


----------



## Tubarao (18 Maggio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Scusa ma non mi sembra fosse un semplice chattare quello del marito di lemon o di plum.


Ma è quello che facevano: attraverso un messenger qualsiasi si scambiavano frasi che spaziavano dal:

"Ho voglia di vedere un tramonto sul mare con te perchè con te ho riscoperto il vero significato della parola Amore"

al

"Voglio infilartelo tutto dentro fino a farti diventare un culo come Porta Pia"

e dopo la sessione di chat andavano

a letto sognanti nel primo caso, arrapati come caimani nel secondo.

Sai cosa mi farebbe sentire un verme se, da sposato, dovessi essere beccato in una situazione del genere ? Una semplice occhiata del tipo:* Ma quanto puoi essere pirla ?* Una qualsiasi altra reazione, a prescindere dalle motivazioni che mi spingerebbero a farlo, non sortirebbe l'effetto desiderato.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, ma di te non ci si può proprio fidare, per essere congrua con quanto detto al tuo amante sei stata alquanto poco coerente con quanto promesso al tuo coniuge, quindi sei affidabile al 50%...troppo poco per poter essere fidata.
> *Fesso il tuo amante che non notava questa aberrazione*, ma non tutti sono svegli come Lothar.


Ha fatto bene a non notarlo visto che i fatti hanno dimostrato che non si sbagliava
sono stata incoerente con mio marito, ho rischiato la mia famiglia, ma non ne avrei mai messo a rischio un'altra.


----------



## Daniele (18 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> scusa, ma parliamo un attimo del quadro nel tuo profilo..... è un po' inquietante


A me piace!!! :up:


----------



## Plumeria (18 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> chi sarebbero i perbenisti?
> 
> 
> non è questione di perbenismo... ma di equilibrio mentale
> ...


Hai ragione  il mio equilibrio  è andato via   si nasce piccoli si muore (si spera) vecchi e  nel mezzo è una scala che va su e giu'  

Ma tradire è solo fisicamente o mentalmente o moralmente?


----------



## Daniele (18 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ha fatto bene a non notarlo visto che i fatti hanno dimostrato che non si sbagliava
> sono stata incoerente con mio marito, ho rischiato la mia famiglia, ma non ne avrei mai messo a rischio un'altra.


Cioèm avresti creato sofferenza a tuo marito e ai tuoi figli ma mai a quelli dell'altro. Sai che se tuo marito sapesse il tradimento e magari credesse nel volerti perdonare tutte queste cose gli darebbero la spinta per buttarti a calcioni nel sedere via? Tu non hai rischiato una mazza, hanno rischiato i tuoi famigliari Farfalla, hanno rischiato tutti loro per la tua fregola.


----------



## Eliade (18 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma è quello che facevano: attraverso un messenger qualsiasi si scambiavano frasi che spaziavano dal:
> 
> "Ho voglia di vedere un tramonto sul mare con te perchè con te ho riscoperto il vero significato della parola Amore"
> 
> ...


Questo è quello che faresti tu.

La reazione del marito di lemon mi è sembrata tanto di quella di un bimbo che, scoperto con le mani nella nutella...punta i piedi perché ne vuole ancora e alla minima contraddizione torna a cercare la nutella.


----------



## Eliade (18 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> A me piace!!! :up:


Anche a me...ma non lo terrei in casa.


----------



## Daniele (18 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> "Ho voglia di vedere un tramonto sul mare con te perchè con te ho riscoperto il vero significato della parola Amore"
> 
> al
> 
> "Voglio infilartelo tutto dentro fino a farti diventare un culo come Porta Pia"


Abhh, che belle le romanticherie!!! Come "Vorrei tanto infilartelo dentro fino alle tonsille!!!" o rimanticherie del genere   
Uhmmm, mai chattato così, decisamente quelle poche volte che mi va preferisco la pratica.


----------



## lemon (18 Maggio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Questo è quello che faresti tu.
> 
> La reazione del marito di lemon mi è sembrata tanto di quella di un bimbo che, scoperto con le mani nella nutella...punta i piedi perché ne vuole ancora e alla minima contraddizione torna a cercare la nutella.


sì, all'inizio è stata proprio questa. Poi ha ammesso di provare vergogna perché si sente un grande invornito , ma, nonostante la vergogna, non è riuscito a evitare la telefonata alla tizia che gli dice quanto le manca...


----------



## Mari' (18 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> A me piace!!! :up:




Ci avrei scommesso :mrgreen:



Eliade ha detto:


> Anche a me...ma *non lo terrei in casa*.



Perche' no  ? 

:mrgreen:


----------



## Plumeria (18 Maggio 2011)

Accettatemi per quello che sono.... 

In tanti anni  verso di me mai una parola d'amore , ma lui è così , l'ho amato a prima vista , sinceramente lui ama me  ed i miei figli, alla fine  ha solo scritto stronzate che lo facevano stare bene , ognuno somatizza i propri problemi come meglio può,  quello che voglio capire  si può cambiare cosi' tanto nella vita? Posso essere diventata una persona che non conosco?


----------



## Tubarao (18 Maggio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Questo è quello che faresti tu.
> 
> La reazione del marito di lemon mi è sembrata tanto di quella di un bimbo che, scoperto con le mani nella nutella...punta i piedi perché ne vuole ancora e alla minima contraddizione torna a cercare la nutella.


E Lemon è stata una tosta in questo caso, se ricordo bene gli ha pure detto: 

Ti vuoi far venire una indigestione di Nutella ? Vai, mica ti ferma nessuno. 

Reazione che per me è stata la migliore, e la più funzionale.......poi viene qui a sfogarsi, ma questo è giusto e sacrosanto.....davanti a lui penso che Lemon sia stata sempre una grande...


----------



## lemon (18 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E Lemon è stata una tosta in questo caso, se ricordo bene gli ha pure detto:
> 
> Ti vuoi far venire una indigestione di Nutella ? Vai, mica ti ferma nessuno.
> 
> Reazione che per me è stata la migliore, e la più funzionale.......poi viene qui a sfogarsi, ma questo è giusto e sacrosanto.....davanti a lui penso che Lemon sia stata sempre una grande...


grazie per la fiducia.... diciamo che non sempre però ho mantenuto il controllo di me stessa:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cioèm avresti creato sofferenza a tuo marito e ai tuoi figli ma mai a quelli dell'altro. Sai che se tuo marito sapesse il tradimento e magari credesse nel volerti perdonare tutte queste cose gli darebbero la spinta per buttarti a calcioni nel sedere via? Tu non hai rischiato una mazza, hanno rischiato i tuoi famigliari Farfalla, hanno rischiato tutti loro per la tua fregola.


Daniele non so come spiegartelo, sono mesi che discutiamo di questo.
Siamo partiti da un discorso diverso, da come Lothar si pone con le sue amiche e da come mi sono posta io. Io ho sempre saputo che non avrei mai fatto nulla per creargli problemi e la stessa cosa ha fatto lui. 
Ci siamo fidati e abbiamo avuto ragione di questo.
La sofferenza ipotetica che abbiamo dato alle nostre famiglie è la nostra colpa. Se venissi scoperta continuerei a tutelare lui e la sua famiglia perchè non esiste motivo per far soffrire altre persone.
Sono d'accordo sul fatto che ho tradito la fiducia di mio marito ma questa è una cosa tra me e lui.
Io ho rischiato di rovinare il mio matrimonio, e per me non è cosa da poco (comunque tu la pensi) anche se per una volta ho pensato più a me che a mio marito. I figli come ben sai li tengo fuori. Posso essre stata una cattiva moglie, come madre mi sento di avr fatto fino ad ora il massimo per loro, sbagliando come tutti i genitori ma sempre cercando di fare il loro bene


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> P.S.
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INF9r5jju0A&feature=related


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> eh... la prima volta che lothar ha dato dell'invornito a mio marito ho dovuto googolare per capire se fosse un complimento! :rotfl:


Io vorrei tanto una regia del Don Giovanni di Mozart.
Io Don Giovanni...
Lothar Leporello...
Stermì il Comendatore...eheheheeheh


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> guarda che non e'un'offesa,qua'e'piaciuto,prima di me,Conte dixit non esisteva,sappi che e'termine scherzoso prettamente romagnolo,ma un po'si dice anche qua',ma ripeto nessuno si e'mai offeso..e penso di averlo detto a tutti,qua'dentro


Ma il termine che più mi ha fatto ridere è...
Conte vecchio mona...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Mari' (18 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Daniele non so come spiegartelo, sono mesi che discutiamo di questo.
> Siamo partiti da un discorso diverso, da come Lothar si pone con le sue amiche e da come mi sono posta io. Io ho sempre saputo che non avrei mai fatto nulla per creargli problemi e la stessa cosa ha fatto lui.
> Ci siamo fidati e abbiamo avuto ragione di questo.
> La sofferenza ipotetica che abbiamo dato alle nostre famiglie è la nostra colpa. Se venissi scoperta continuerei a tutelare lui e la sua famiglia perchè non esiste motivo per far soffrire altre persone.
> ...



... oltre alla profonda amicizia e attrazione, tra voi c'e' stata una grande complicita' che tuttora regna alla grande.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2011)

Plumeria ha detto:


> Oh conte  mi piace il tuo menefreghismo esterno ( non interno)  che devo dire .... il mio lui ce l'ha messa tutta si tutta  ogni donna  (cornuta)  vorrebbe un bel si finale...sono io  ...che non mi riprendo, sempre stata monogama  sempre (errore  madornale)   non riesco a superare  questo momento  e lemon  me lo ha sbattuto in faccia, (lemon non c'entri nulla)   non riesco a superare l'odio ( ahahahha  me la sono fatta amica  e non lo sa  revenge??????   Oh   YESSSSS forse sono una piccola donnetta  squallida  immersa in piccoli problemi di menage familiare, ma ....  aver parlato, consigliato( ahahahahhaha) indirizzato questa  personcina mi ha fatto stare  meglio , al momento, poi l'odio si  riaffaccia . Il grillo mi dice - ancora  fai di più - affonda  ----- che dire sono forse un'insulsa o cosa?  Perbenisti ahahahahha


Ma non ti capisco...cioè tu ti sei fatta amica in segreto dell'amante di tuo marito per scagliarla contro di lui?
O sua amica per distruggerla?
Sei molto sibilla cumana...qua ci vogliono gli aruspici...per capirti...
Parlaci XD...


----------



## Tubarao (18 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> grazie per la fiducia.... diciamo che non sempre però ho mantenuto il controllo di me stessa:mrgreen:


Vabbè, il piatto volante o sfracellato sul pavimento ogni tanto ce lo vuole.....

Per smorzare un pò i toni: :mrgreen:

Ma quanto siete citrulle pure voi però. In certi frangenti gli uomini regrediscono talmente tanto che potrebbero essere paragonati ad una zucchina, avete la possibilità di dimostrare quanto siete superiori (dice che è così) e voi mandate tutto in vacca con una scenata isterica ??' Le basi....anzi le BBasi del mestiere ve mancano :mrgreen:

Prima che Plumeria mi scortichi vivo......si scherza eeehhh ? Almeno un pò...


----------



## Daniele (18 Maggio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... oltre alla profonda amicizia e attrazione, tra voi c'e' stata una grande complicita' che tuttora regna alla grande.


Una dei peggiori sfregi che si potrebbe pigliare un tradito, decisamente da spararsi subito per direttissima per non sapere altro, poi se un tradito scopre che il traditore protegge anche l'amante è arrivata la fine il massimo sfregio è compiuto, dopo ci si può fare una bella cravattina con una corda e via.
Farfalla, se venissi scoperta tu avresti tolto a tuo marito la fiducia di sè stesso, l'autostima e tante altre cose e ai tuoi figli un padre, credo che non hai solo rischiato il matrimonio, ma ben altro e non te ne rendi conto.


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Una dei peggiori sfregi che si potrebbe pigliare un tradito, decisamente da spararsi subito per direttissima per non sapere altro, poi se un tradito scopre che il traditore protegge anche l'amante è arrivata la fine il massimo sfregio è compiuto, dopo ci si può fare una bella cravattina con una corda e via.
> Farfalla, se venissi scoperta tu avresti tolto a tuo marito la fiducia di sè stesso, l'autostima e tante altre cose e ai tuoi figli un padre, credo che non hai solo rischiato il matrimonio, ma ben altro e non te ne rendi conto.


ma quanto ancora devi andare avanti a mazzare la gente ?
e basta, daniele .


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Una dei peggiori sfregi che si potrebbe pigliare un tradito, decisamente da spararsi subito per direttissima per non sapere altro, poi se un tradito scopre che il traditore protegge anche l'amante è arrivata la fine il massimo sfregio è compiuto, dopo ci si può fare una bella cravattina con una corda e via.
> Farfalla, se venissi scoperta tu avresti tolto a tuo marito la fiducia di sè stesso, l'autostima e tante altre cose e ai tuoi figli un padre, credo che non hai solo rischiato il matrimonio, ma ben altro e non te ne rendi conto.


No Daniele..
Farfalla non è na cretina eh?
Sa il fatto suo.
Lei sa cosa ha rischiato.
La questione oggettiva è che suo marito non è te.
Sento che se lui fosse te: Farfalla non se lo sarebbe sposato.
Ogni volta che scrivi un tradito...parli di te e della tua esperienza.
Se osserviamo il forum...ogni maschio ha reagito in maniera differente.
Guarda me...
Per esempio per me sarebbe doloroso se lei parlasse male di me alle mie spalle. Sarebbe disonorarmi.
Oppure sarebbe doloroso non tanto avere le corna, ma avere una moglie che è riconosciuta nel paese come un pullmans a 70 posti...dove tutti sono saliti sopra. 
Vero Farfalla ha corso dei rischi.
Ma il suo amico, era dei nostri, non era certo uno stupido farfallone amoroso, sapeva il fatto suo.
Ma sono cose che tu non potrai mai capire.
Se Farfalla faceva cretinate, lui per primo l'avrebbe cacciata da sè stesso.


----------



## lothar57 (18 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non ti capisco...cioè tu ti sei fatta amica in segreto dell'amante di tuo marito per scagliarla contro di lui?
> O sua amica per distruggerla?
> Sei molto sibilla cumana...qua ci vogliono gli aruspici...per capirti...
> Parlaci XD...


 
Conte domenica c'e'la gara dell'invornito a...Gatteo,a Plumeria hanno chiesto gentilmente di non partecipare perche'queste gare le vince tutte,tipo Vettel in F1,e la Betwin,anzi Tubarao,non accetta piu'giocta e su di lei........si'perche'qualcosa di logico in tutte queste storie l'ho trovato....ma questa Conte...ahahahhahahha che ridere innamorarsi in chat,che puttanata enorme
Io sono anni che sono dentro....e lo posso dire..e anche tu che non sei San Mona da Asiago....lo sai


----------



## Mari' (18 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma quanto ancora devi andare avanti a mazzare la gente ?
> e *basta, daniele* .


Vero, Daniele basta.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma quanto ancora devi andare avanti a mazzare la gente ?
> e basta, daniele .


Donna.
Finchè esisterà una traditrice nel pianeta lui non avrà pace.
Per questo io non posso cadere.
Si stanno tutte rifugiando a palazzo Pinceton.
E scoppierà nel cielo una grande guerra...
Dove io, Lothar, X factor, e Kid saremo così:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQlUKmNv55Q


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte domenica c'e'la gara dell'invornito a...Gatteo,a Plumeria hanno chiesto gentilmente di non partecipare perche'queste gare le vince tutte,tipo Vettel in F1,e la Betwin,anzi Tubarao,non accetta piu'giocta e su di lei........si'perche'qualcosa di logico in tutte queste storie l'ho trovato....ma questa Conte...ahahahhahahha che ridere innamorarsi in chat,che puttanata enorme
> Io sono anni che sono dentro....e lo posso dire..e anche tu che non sei San Mona da Asiago....lo sai


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## lemon (18 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vabbè, il piatto volante o sfracellato sul pavimento ogni tanto ce lo vuole.....
> 
> Per smorzare un pò i toni: :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


ehmmmm... se non perdo la tua fiducia posso dirte che mi sono dedicata a:
- caccia al cellulare
- installazione di keylogger sul suo pc
- lancio del cellulare dal secondo piano
- corsa dal secondo piano in mezzo alla strada per recuperare la sim
- custodia esclusiva della sim con relativo scambio di sms (fingendomi lui) con la tipa
- pugni 


Finito :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna.
> Finchè esisterà una traditrice nel pianeta lui non avrà pace.
> Per questo io non posso cadere.
> Si stanno tutte rifugiando a palazzo Pinceton.
> ...


 :calcio::calcio::calcio:


uno per uno:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> :calcio::calcio::calcio:
> 
> 
> uno per uno:rotfl:


Mi dispiace...ma tu non potrai mai fare questo a noi...
Tu verrai risparmiata.


----------



## Sterminator (18 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> ehmmmm... se non perdo la tua fiducia posso dirte che mi sono dedicata a:
> - caccia al cellulare
> - installazione di keylogger sul suo pc
> - lancio del cellulare dal secondo piano
> ...


BEN FATTO!!!!!

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

i pugni pero' li sostiruirei con i calci, sono piu' umilianti per chi se li becca e fanno piu' male...in tutti i sensi...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (18 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> ehmmmm... se non perdo la tua fiducia posso dirte che mi sono dedicata a:
> - caccia al cellulare
> -* installazione di keylogger sul suo pc*
> *- lancio del cellulare dal secondo piano
> ...


*Sempre detto che l'avvento del pc ha creato danni incalcolabili *:rotfl:

*Cioè, tu ha fatto a chi arrivava prima fra te e il cellulare ??* :mrgreen:

*Gli scrivevi le porcate o le frasi d'amore ? *:mrgreen:

*Avete la capacità di arrivare alla bocca dello stomaco quando uno è rilassato che neanche Sugar Ray Leonard....



*Ammappa che bel post colorato che ho fatto....:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (18 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *Sempre detto che l'avvento del pc ha creato danni incalcolabili *:rotfl:
> 
> *Cioè, tu ha fatto a chi arrivava prima fra te e il cellulare ??* :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Pero' e' un po' pacchiano, neh Mine'?..

vabbe' pe' na' vorta...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Pero' e' un po' pacchiano, neh Mine'?..
> 
> vabbe' pe' na' vorta...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 cromaticamente scorretto:unhappy:


----------



## lothar57 (18 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna.
> Finchè esisterà una traditrice nel pianeta lui non avrà pace.
> Per questo io non posso cadere.
> Si stanno tutte rifugiando a palazzo Pinceton.
> ...


 
aspetta aggiungi Hirohito anche lui non scherza...quasi quasi e piu'immondo di me.....


----------



## Nocciola (18 Maggio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... oltre alla profonda amicizia e attrazione, tra voi c'e' stata una grande complicita' che tuttora regna alla grande.


Certo anche se quello che c'è stato è un capitolo chiuso.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Una dei peggiori sfregi che si potrebbe pigliare un tradito, decisamente da spararsi subito per direttissima per non sapere altro, poi se un tradito scopre che il traditore protegge anche l'amante è arrivata la fine il massimo sfregio è compiuto, dopo ci si può fare una bella cravattina con una corda e via.
> Farfalla, se venissi scoperta tu avresti tolto a tuo marito la fiducia di sè stesso, l'autostima e tante altre cose e *ai tuoi figli un padre*, credo che non hai solo rischiato il matrimonio, ma ben altro e non te ne rendi conto.


Questa è l'ennesima cazzata......


----------



## lothar57 (18 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *Sempre detto che l'avvento del pc ha creato danni incalcolabili *:rotfl:
> 
> *Cioè, tu ha fatto a chi arrivava prima fra te e il cellulare ??* :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


 
Tubarao troppo grande.....pero'con questi colori....vabbe'che il rossoblu'lo amo pero'......
si interessa anche a me che diavolo gli avra'scritto???


----------



## lothar57 (18 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questa è l'ennesima cazzata......


 
allora poi....Farfalla mi meraviglio di te.non l'hai ancora capito,lui e'lo sputasentenze nato...se un o tradisce non vale niente per lui,nella vita,nel lavoro,con i figli

Daniele sveglia....la vita non e'un film....

coraggio Farfalla......chissa' che prima o poi


----------



## Nocciola (18 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No Daniele..
> Farfalla non è na cretina eh?
> Sa il fatto suo.
> Lei sa cosa ha rischiato.
> ...


 :up::up:


----------



## lemon (18 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *Sempre detto che l'avvento del pc ha creato danni incalcolabili *:rotfl:
> 
> *Cioè, tu ha fatto a chi arrivava prima fra te e il cellulare ??* :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


*il problema è anche che non puoi pensare di amoreggiare al pc sapendone di pc la metà di tua moglie 

Ho lanciato il cellulare e mentre volava ho avuto la folgorazione che lui potesse andare a riprenderlo, quindi ho urlato "tu stai qui che ci sono le bambine a letto" e sono corsa giù!

Mi sono limitata... Le ho scritto che mia moglie :mexican: aveva letto i suoi messaggi. Lei, quella brava giovine, rispondeva chiedendo come avesse fatto, la moglie, a sapere la pw del suo cellulare... Io le ho detto che la sera prima mi aveva preso la sim. Lei mi chiedeva di chiamarla (si è pure inventata che sua madre stava morbonda in pratica), io rispondevo ch avevo il cellulare scarico e che comunque non mi sembrava il caso di proseguire perché mi dispiaceva per mia moglie così ferita :mexican: Alla fine lei mi ha scritto una roba tipo "Lo sai che ti amo, ma capisco. Pensa alle bambine (e a quel punto io ero diventata fosforescente dalla rabbia), lo sai che io sono sempre qui ad aspettarti" :unhappy: Alla sera lui è venuto a conoscenza della mia opera d'arte e le ha risposto "ok" (poi l'ha chiamata dopo una settimana ehehehe)

Sono così fessa che per non fargli male gli ho dato dei bugni con il lato esterno della mano (quella dove il mignolo), procurandomi io una serie di evidenti ematomi... *


Sono scesa abbastanza a fondo o ho ancora un margine di sprofondamento?  No, perché c'è una serie di cose che ho soltanto pensato e non ho attuato...


----------



## elena (18 Maggio 2011)

OT
 raga...ma quanto avete scritto oggi?
Non ce la farò mai a rimettermi in pari.


----------



## Tubarao (18 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Sono scesa abbastanza a fondo o ho ancora un margine di sprofondamento?  No, perché c'è una serie di cose che ho soltanto pensato e non ho attuato...


La scena del lancio del cellulare è da film....ci vedrei bene una Jennifer ANiston.:mrgreen::mrgreen:

E poi me lo immagino il ghigno alla mefistofele mentre essemmessi con l'altra.....:mrgreen:

No, a questo punto TU DEVI mettere in atto le cose che hai pensato.....e naturalmente poi condividere con noi......:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (18 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> OT
> raga...ma quanto avete scritto oggi?
> Non ce la farò mai a rimettermi in pari.


Prevously on Un Abisso di Orrore:

C'è una che è diventata amica dell'amante del marito, l'ha fatta fidanzare con uno e poi li ha fatti lasciare (almeno così ho capito....la tipa in quesstione non scrive molto potabile)

Lemon è un esperta di pc e diretti al fegato

Tubarao non ci capisce un mazza in fatto di accostamenti cromatici...


Basta...mi pare ci sia tutto :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (18 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> *il problema è anche che non puoi pensare di amoreggiare al pc sapendone di pc la metà di tua moglie
> 
> Ho lanciato il cellulare e mentre volava ho avuto la folgorazione che lui potesse andare a riprenderlo, quindi ho urlato "tu stai qui che ci sono le bambine a letto" e sono corsa giù!
> 
> ...


Procedi pure...t'autorizzo...:mrgreen:

e stavolta non farti male, mezza impedita...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## elena (18 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Prevously on Un Abisso di Orrore:
> 
> C'è una che è diventata amica dell'amante del marito, l'ha fatta fidanzare con uno e poi li ha fatti lasciare (almeno così ho capito....la tipa in quesstione non scrive molto potabile)
> 
> ...


Oh grazie della sintesi Tuba perché mi stavo già perdendo in un abisso di orrore :mrgreen:


----------



## lemon (18 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La scena del cellulare è da film.....:mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> E poi me lo immagino il ghigno alla mefistofele mentre essemmessi con l'altra.....:mrgreen:
> 
> No, a questo punto TU DEVI mettere in atto le cose che hai pensato.....e naturalmente poi condividere con noi......:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


ok, come primo passo c'è l'iscrizione della tizia a una chat erotica con tanto di cellulare e foto reali. Al secondo la creazione di un account skype nel quale mi fingo maschio e, avendo capito il tipo, la farò innamorare di me! :rotfl:

Rido per non piangere dai... So benissimo che il problema non è lei, ma mio  marito...


----------



## lemon (18 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Procedi pure...t'autorizzo...:mrgreen:
> 
> e stavolta non farti male, mezza impedita...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (18 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> ok, come primo passo c'è l'iscrizione della tizia a una chat erotica con tanto di cellulare e foto reali. Al secondo la creazione di un account skype nel quale mi fingo maschio e, avendo capito il tipo, la farò innamorare di me! :rotfl:
> 
> Rido per non piangere dai... So benissimo che il problema non è lei, ma mio  marito...


Sulla prima potresti andare incontro a qualche problema con la legge credo....lascia perdere.....

La seconda invece è bellissima :mrgreen:


Lemon, il fatto che trovi il tempo e la forza di riderci sopra è una grande vittoria....credimi....


----------



## elena (18 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sulla prima potresti andare incontro a qualche problema con la legge credo....lascia perdere.....
> 
> La seconda invece è bellissima :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


La storia di una che è diventata amica dell'amante del marito pare degna di Biutiful...:rotfl:


----------



## lemon (18 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sulla prima potresti andare incontro a qualche problema con la legge credo....lascia perdere.....
> 
> La seconda invece è bellissima :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


dici? Allora potrei semplicemente scrivere il suo numero di telefono sui muri dei bagni (devo riuscire a entrare in quello degli uomini) di tutti gli autogrill da trieste a palermo! :mosking:

Eh sì, ho due bambine piccine che non possono permettersi di avere una mamma ultradepressa per colpa di quell'invornito del loro papà


----------



## lemon (18 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> La storia di una che è diventata amica dell'amante del marito pare degna di Biutiful...:rotfl:


quella però non sono io eh! Ho fatto di peggio, ma amica sua non credo di poterlo essere perché lei cerca solo amicizie maschili...


----------



## elena (18 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> quella però non sono io eh! Ho fatto di peggio, ma amica sua non credo di poterlo essere perché lei cerca solo amicizie maschili...


:rotfl:Sei troppo forte, Lemon!


----------



## lothar57 (18 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> dici? Allora potrei semplicemente scrivere il suo numero di telefono sui muri dei bagni (devo riuscire a entrare in quello degli uomini) di tutti gli autogrill da trieste a palermo! :mosking:
> 
> Eh sì, ho due bambine piccine che non possono permettersi di avere una mamma ultradepressa per colpa di quell'invornito del loro papà


 
Lemon ascolta,esageri,lei la' cosa c'entra scusa???Poi un consiglio:iscriviti anche tu a quel sito,e imparerai che e'pieno di gente strana....e di conseguenza ti comporterai...
esempio appena successo:tipa che 2 gg fa'mi dice''sposati non ne voglio''...ora nella chat dopo qualche min,alla mia frase''io ho da fare esco'' sai cosa ha risposto??il nmero del suo cell....e quando puoi chiama....mi ha scritto proprio cosi'...

capito?e'un mondo folle,,devi entrarci,se lo vuoi capire ..e controbattere


----------



## lothar57 (18 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sulla prima potresti andare incontro a qualche problema con la legge credo....lascia perdere.....
> 
> La seconda invece è bellissima :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


si anchecon ilresto che promette...se salta fuori che e'stata lei...
concordo Lemon...che donna in gamba....senza offesa non c'e'paragone con le maestre piangenti..Lemon dice ''ok bimba vuoi marito?e io ti faccio un sedere cosi'.. e ti combattero'con tutte le armi..''

tutti/e dovremmo...anzi dovreste :mrgreen::mrgreen:fare cosi'....


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si anchecon ilresto che promette...se salta fuori che e'stata lei...
> concordo Lemon...che donna in gamba....senza offesa non c'e'paragone con le maestre piangenti..Lemon dice ''ok bimba vuoi marito?e io ti faccio un sedere cosi'.. e ti combattero'con tutte le armi..''
> 
> tutti/e dovremmo...anzi dovreste :mrgreen::mrgreen:fare cosi'....


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Le maestre piangenti...le salicine....AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Sole (18 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma è quello che facevano: attraverso un messenger qualsiasi si scambiavano frasi che spaziavano dal:
> 
> "Ho voglia di vedere un tramonto sul mare con te perchè con te ho riscoperto il vero significato della parola Amore"
> 
> ...


:rotfl:

Hai ragione!


----------



## aristocat (18 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Rido per non piangere dai... So benissimo che il problema non è lei, ma mio  marito...


brava


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
> Le maestre piangenti...le salicine....AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


ops ,una vespa :mrgreen:


----------



## lemon (18 Maggio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> brava


però... devo dire che allontarla subdolamente da lui mi dà anche un sottile piacere perché, se in crisi siamo, viviamocela fino a sprofondare... Non sopporto che lui abbia la spalla dell'amichetta amorevole sulla quale piangere per le sue depressioni e io debba sentirmi in un vortice di solitudine...


----------



## lemon (18 Maggio 2011)

So che avrei pagato il mio cazzeggio ridanciano... Questa sera si prospetta un altro delirio perché ha ricominciato a sentirla telefonicamente... Gli ho già richiesto di sparire, ma non sparisce...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ops ,una vespa :mrgreen:


Lothar...eccole...zanzare fastidiose...Lothar...chiama Raid...che la facciamo finita...:carneval:


----------



## Daniele (18 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> So che avrei pagato il mio cazzeggio ridanciano... Questa sera si prospetta un altro delirio perché ha ricominciato a sentirla telefonicamente... Gli ho già richiesto di sparire, ma non sparisce...


Ok, lui ha bisogno di antidepressivi ma in forma di supposte per  elefanti...trovale e mettigliele.


----------



## lemon (18 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ok, lui ha bisogno di antidepressivi ma in forma di supposte per  elefanti...trovale e mettigliele.


ora sta addormentando la figlia minore. Quando dorme provvedo. Sono così incazzata che manco vi immaginate... E sentirlo menarla con "credo di essere sull'orlo della follia", mi fa venire un nervoso pazzesco...


----------



## Eliade (18 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> So che avrei pagato il mio cazzeggio ridanciano... Questa sera si prospetta un altro delirio perché ha ricominciato a sentirla telefonicamente... Gli ho già richiesto di sparire, ma non sparisce...


Scusa ma io ero rimasta che la sentiva quando qualcosa tra voi due e/o in generale andava storto...dunque...cosa è andato storto?


Mantieni la calma, al massimo fai la gnorri...


----------



## Sabina (18 Maggio 2011)

Plumeria ha detto:


> Ho scritto  perchè Lemon mi si è avvicinata nel suo dolore non apro nulla  voglio solo dire  tradita virtualmente   per mesi  ho colpe  anche io di ciò   che sto pagando  fisicamente e mentalmente, lui  è cambiato  a differenza di lemon  non l'ha mai amata , un gioco un diversivo  chiamalo come ti va... se potesse camminare strisciando  lo farebbe... sono io che da bruco dolce  sono diventata bastarda schifosa


Tu non lo ami... ami solo e stessa e il tuo orgoglio ferito.


----------



## lemon (18 Maggio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Scusa ma io ero rimasta che la sentiva quando qualcosa tra voi due e/o in generale andava storto...dunque...cosa è andato storto?
> 
> 
> Mantieni la calma, al massimo fai la gnorri...


pure io ero rimasta a quel punto...

Vabbuoh, andarsene non se ne va, stare sta ma come un vegetale... 

Io credo che arriverà un punto in cui lo odierò...


Mi dedicherò alla chat per farla innamorare intanto... giusto per avere la soddisfazione di essere più sveglia di lei


----------



## Niko74 (18 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> pure io ero rimasta a quel punto...
> 
> *Vabbuoh, andarsene non se ne va, stare sta ma come un vegetale...*
> 
> ...


Benvenuuutaaaaaa!!!!!!
io ci sto da 2 mesi e mezzo col vegetale...


----------



## Daniele (18 Maggio 2011)

Morale della favola...i traditori reali e putativi sono dei vegetali. 
A quando il minestrone???


----------



## Sabina (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> ehmmmm... se non perdo la tua fiducia posso dirte che mi sono dedicata a:
> - caccia al cellulare
> - installazione di keylogger sul suo pc
> - lancio del cellulare dal secondo piano
> ...


Ma come?? Io ero rimasta che dovevate andare via qualche giorno assieme, invece ora vedo che hai intrapreso la strada per la separazione?
Comincia a farmi pena quell'uomo. Scusa ma pensi di risolvere la faccenda in questo modo guadagnandone in stima da lui? Non credi che esistano altre strade? Il matrimonio non e' un contratto in cui l'altro ci appartiene.


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ma come?? Io ero rimasta che dovevate andare via qualche giorno assieme, invece ora vedo che hai intrapreso la strada per la separazione?
> Comincia a farmi pena quell'uomo. Scusa ma pensi di risolvere la faccenda in questo modo guadagnandone in stima da lui? Non credi che esistano altre strade? Il matrimonio non e' un contratto in cui l'altro ci appartiene.


ho già pure pagato i biglietti aerei e il soggiorno...
Scusa, ma che stima dovrei guadagnare da lui? Stiamo insieme da 10 anni, abbiamo deciso di fare due figlie e una serie di progetti comuni. I sono quella di prima dentro, ho avuto solo un carico maggiore da portare sulle spalle. Che stima mi devo guadagnare? Ti assicuro, se magari non l'hai mai provato, che non è bello strisciare davanti a un uomo che dice di non provare più amore per te, ma solo l'affetto perché sei la madre dei suoi figli... A me pare che sto già tenendo duro a sufficienza...


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> ho già pure pagato i biglietti aerei e il soggiorno...
> Scusa, ma che stima dovrei guadagnare da lui? Stiamo insieme da 10 anni, abbiamo deciso di fare due figlie e una serie di progetti comuni. I sono quella di prima dentro, ho avuto solo un carico maggiore da portare sulle spalle. Che stima mi devo guadagnare? Ti assicuro, se magari non l'hai mai provato, che non è bello strisciare davanti a un uomo che dice di non provare più amore per te, ma solo l'affetto perché sei la madre dei suoi figli... A me pare che sto già tenendo duro a sufficienza...



In effetti, con tutto che ora come ora ritengo la fedeltà un accessorio secondario (per me, solo per me, unicamente per me, non parlo in generale) un uomo che mi dicesse che non mi ama più distruggerebbe la possibilità di continuare...
La mia dignità (il mio orgoglio, che è tanto ed ingombrante) me lo farebbero allontanare.
Credo che resisterei per un pò nella speranza di un "abbaglio" da cui tornasse più convinto di prima... ma....

Lemon, coraggio...


----------



## Daniele (19 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ma come?? Io ero rimasta che dovevate andare via qualche giorno assieme, invece ora vedo che hai intrapreso la strada per la separazione?
> Comincia a farmi pena quell'uomo. Scusa ma pensi di risolvere la faccenda in questo modo guadagnandone in stima da lui? Non credi che esistano altre strade? Il matrimonio non e' un contratto in cui l'altro ci appartiene.


Ma tu che ne sai che risulvi le cose scopando con un altro?
Scusa ma decisamente sai come si trova psicologicamente Lemon? Non la puoi capire e sappi che lei fa questo solo per resistere a questa cosa orribile, ci andrà di mezzo probabilmente la ragazza, ma lei lo fa solo per non fare quello che farà a lei su di lui, solo per quel residuo di amore ce può rimanere.
Lemon se ne accorgerà più avanti che le loro strade si separeranno di certo, lui ha scalfito troppo di lei.
Nausicaa, per me una persona che non riesce dare fedeltà deve prendere atto che è meglio che se ne stia sola a vita, quello è il minimo da dare in una relazione, se non lo si vuole si è adatti alla vita in solitaria e quindi via.


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> In effetti, con tutto che ora come ora ritengo la fedeltà un accessorio secondario (per me, solo per me, unicamente per me, non parlo in generale) un uomo che mi dicesse che non mi ama più distruggerebbe la possibilità di continuare...
> La mia dignità (il mio orgoglio, che è tanto ed ingombrante) me lo farebbero allontanare.
> Credo che resisterei per un pò nella speranza di un "abbaglio" da cui tornasse più convinto di prima... ma....
> 
> Lemon, coraggio...


grazie... pure io vivo nella speranza che la psicoterapia serva a qualcosa e che le sue frasi "ho identificato in te i motivi della mia infelicità, ma credo di sbagliare" non siano emerite cazz...

Ribadisco che se non ci fossero state due bambine piccole di mezzo, me ne sarei già andata pur amandolo. Perché non sopporto di essere calpestata


----------



## Daniele (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Ribadisco che se non ci fossero state due bambine piccole di mezzo, me ne sarei già andata pur amandolo. Perché non sopporto di essere calpestata


Io ribadisco che secondo me il danno massimo lui lo ha già fatto a te, ti ha incolpata ed ora non senti la rabbia che verrà fuori se lui vorrà vivere con te e vorrà far finta di nulla (come tutte le testine di lisca) 
Aggiungo una cosa, ma la distruzione fisica del telefono ogni qual volta lui le telefona no???? Il non telefonare alla puttanella è almeno segno di rispetto, il contrario è segno opposto e lui ti offende ogni volta.


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma tu che ne sai che risulvi le cose scopando con un altro?
> Scusa ma decisamente sai come si trova psicologicamente Lemon? Non la puoi capire e sappi che lei fa questo solo per resistere a questa cosa orribile, ci andrà di mezzo probabilmente la ragazza, ma lei lo fa solo per non fare quello che farà a lei su di lui, solo per quel residuo di amore ce può rimanere.
> Lemon se ne accorgerà più avanti che le loro strade si separeranno di certo, lui ha scalfito troppo di lei.
> Nausicaa, per me una persona che non riesce dare fedeltà deve prendere atto che è meglio che se ne stia sola a vita, quello è il minimo da dare in una relazione, se non lo si vuole si è adatti alla vita in solitaria e quindi via.


La cosa che fa più male è che dopo tanto tempo e tanto vissuto intenso, lui, quando ha realizzato che i sentimenti stavano scemando e ci stavamo allontanando, non ha affrontato la situazione con me. Si è cercato un facile appiglio fatto di tenerezze e parole dolci e col quale ha condiviso molto più che con me. Poi è venuto da me versandomi addosso colpe infinite. Colpe che poi sono state ritrattate, ma lui è rimasto un muro di gomma... 


Ieri è arrivato a dirmi che non se ne vuole andare perché con me ha un progetto comune... Cioè, dovrei fare la sua socia in un progetto che però non esiste perché ha fatto e sta facendo tutto da solo!


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io ribadisco che secondo me il danno massimo lui lo ha già fatto a te, ti ha incolpata ed ora non senti la rabbia che verrà fuori se lui vorrà vivere con te e vorrà far finta di nulla (come tutte le testine di lisca)
> Aggiungo una cosa, ma la distruzione fisica del telefono ogni qual volta lui le telefona no???? Il non telefonare alla puttanella è almeno segno di rispetto, il contrario è segno opposto e lui ti offende ogni volta.


Eh... pensa che lui dice che non gli costa nulla non telefonarle eh perché mica è una cosa importante! E' solo un modo per sentirsi apprezzato... 

E io sarei un poco stanca di stare a fare gli spettacoli d'arte varia se poi per stare meglio quel che gli serve è la telefonata a una ragazzetta sconosciuta!


----------



## Daniele (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Eh... pensa che lui dice che non gli costa nulla non telefonarle eh perché mica è una cosa importante! E' solo un modo per sentirsi apprezzato...
> 
> E io sarei un poco stanca di stare a fare gli spettacoli d'arte varia se poi per stare meglio quel che gli serve è la telefonata a una ragazzetta sconosciuta!


Senti, mi passi il numero della ragazza sconosciuta che la seduco io???? Poi dopo smette di rompere le palle al tuo.:carneval:


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Benvenuuutaaaaaa!!!!!!
> io ci sto da 2 mesi e mezzo col vegetale...


io da due... Però mi sa che la differenza è che tu riesci a metterti in disparte e a ignorarla. Io no! Io continuo ad agire in 200 modi diversi perché non riesco a starmene buona ad assistere alla catastrofe!


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Senti, mi passi il numero della ragazza sconosciuta che la seduco io???? Poi dopo smette di rompere le palle al tuo.:carneval:


beh, io ieri sera ci ho chattato con nick falso e non è che mi sembri proprio innamorata di mio marito eh! Anzi!!! E' lui che è un pirla!


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Eh... pensa che lui dice che non gli costa nulla non telefonarle eh perché mica è una cosa importante! E' solo un modo per sentirsi apprezzato...
> 
> E io sarei un poco stanca di stare a fare gli spettacoli d'arte varia se poi per stare meglio quel che gli serve è la telefonata a una ragazzetta sconosciuta!



"E perchè dovresti sentirti apprezzato? Che stai facendo ora per essere apprezzato? Ti importa di più qualche parolina superficiale, o apprezzarti tu?"

Sai Lemon, forse in questo caso una botta potente ci vorrebbe... dirgli che sei stufa e molli, e vedere come reagisce...
Per conoscere una situazione bisogna viverla, quindi non ti dico di fare così e basta, ma magari pensaci a questa possibilità... se lui continua così ti perderà senza appello, è questo il problema...


----------



## Daniele (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> beh, io ieri sera ci ho chattato con nick falso e non è che mi sembri proprio innamorata di mio marito eh! Anzi!!! E' lui che è un pirla!


Ma scusa, tuo marito è regredito a scimpanzè??? La ragazzuola è impietosita da chissà che cosa gli ha detto lui del vostro rapporto.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Senti, mi passi il numero della ragazza sconosciuta che la seduco io???? Poi dopo smette di rompere le palle al tuo.:carneval:



Daniele, ma ohi, prima la ragazza di Ciro, ora questa, ma che ti stai convertendo allo sfarfallamento? :rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (19 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Daniele, ma ohi, prima la ragazza di Ciro, ora questa, ma che ti stai convertendo allo sfarfallamento? :rotfl:


Datemi un numero ed io seduco...è una misssion di vita e mi immolo alla causa. La mia ragazza capirà il mio spirito di sacrificio


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> "E perchè dovresti sentirti apprezzato? Che stai facendo ora per essere apprezzato? Ti importa di più qualche parolina superficiale, o apprezzarti tu?"
> 
> Sai Lemon, forse in questo caso una botta potente ci vorrebbe... dirgli che sei stufa e molli, e vedere come reagisce...
> Per conoscere una situazione bisogna viverla, quindi non ti dico di fare così e basta, ma magari pensaci a questa possibilità... se lui continua così ti perderà senza appello, è questo il problema...


per quello sta in terapia, per vedere se riesce a ripigliare la propria autostima (che è comunque sempre stata carente), perché lui si rende conto che quella è un cosa superficiale e la sceglie solo perché molto facile da ottenere!

Nausicaa, io oltre che a dirgli che non lo voglio più vedere non so che fare... Io davvero non posso andarmene, perché non pensare di lasciare le mie figlie! L'unica strada che mi resta è quella di andare da un legale e fargli avere richieste di separazione! Ci arriverò alla fine... ma trovo ingiusto che sia io a diventare responsabile della rottura che in realtà non vorrei!


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma scusa, tuo marito è regredito a scimpanzè??? La ragazzuola è impietosita da chissà che cosa gli ha detto lui del vostro rapporto.


e' impietosita da quest'uomo che sta tanto male, è tanto malinconico e tanto solo!


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Daniele, ma ohi, prima la ragazza di Ciro, ora questa, ma che ti stai convertendo allo sfarfallamento? :rotfl:


ho letto anche io che è lanciatissimo! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma tu che ne sai che risulvi le cose scopando con un altro?
> Scusa ma decisamente sai come si trova psicologicamente Lemon? Non la puoi capire e sappi che lei fa questo solo per resistere a questa cosa orribile, ci andrà di mezzo probabilmente la ragazza, ma lei lo fa solo per non fare quello che farà a lei su di lui, solo per quel residuo di amore ce può rimanere.
> Lemon se ne accorgerà più avanti che le loro strade si separeranno di certo, lui ha scalfito troppo di lei.
> Nausicaa, per me una persona che non riesce dare fedeltà deve prendere atto che è meglio che se ne stia sola a vita, quello è il minimo da dare in una relazione, se non lo si vuole si è adatti alla vita in solitaria e quindi via.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...
Daniele...
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...fidati...vacci piano...se la Saby si incazza...è almeno 10 matraini una sora l'altra...non dirle così...che la te copa...AHAHAHHAH....


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> per quello sta in terapia, per vedere se riesce a ripigliare la propria autostima (che è comunque sempre stata carente), perché lui si rende conto che quella è un cosa superficiale e la sceglie solo perché molto facile da ottenere!
> 
> Nausicaa, io oltre che a dirgli che non lo voglio più vedere non so che fare... Io davvero non posso andarmene, perché non pensare di lasciare le mie figlie! L'unica strada che mi resta è quella di andare da un legale e fargli avere richieste di separazione! Ci arriverò alla fine... ma trovo ingiusto che sia io a diventare responsabile della rottura che in realtà non vorrei!



Allora, Lemon.

Il mio matrimonio è finito, e nonostante sia una delle scelte migliori che io abbia mai fatto, proprio sapendo cosa si passa, cosa si prova, il senso di sconfitta, tutto quanto, non ti direi mai di mollare tutto così e basta.

Io sto pensando a qualche mossa che gli faccia credere di essere in pericolo. Ma sei tu che lo conosci, a certe persone questo può fare del bene e dargli una scossa, ad altre potrebbe spingerli definitivamente nel baratro, nel senso "allora tanto ormai non c'è speranza".

Se, se, se tuo marito fa parte della prima categoria, e se pensi di provare -ma pensaci bene- sappi che una lettera dell'avvocato che dice che sono cominciate le pratiche di separazione, non provoca nulla, non c'è nulla di definitivo, se non si va avanti rimane solo una letterina che puoi tranquillamente usare per accendere il caminetto.
Forse con in mano le conseguenze delle sue azioni si sveglia... ma forse no, epr questo ti dico di pensarci bene.


----------



## Amoremio (19 Maggio 2011)

Plumeria ha detto:


> Tante parole, tanti suggerimenti, è vero l'unica cosa che ti fa stare un minimo di bene è leggerti .
> Leggerti e l'odio si calma , leggerti e la rabbia si attenua sono una fortunata a bene vedere lui ha sempre amato me ma da persona monogama non ci resti di merda?


benvenuta plumeria
ti fa bene leggere lemon o leggere le parole scritte da te stessa?
scusa ma non ho capito 

certo che ci si resta di merda, ci mancherebbe
anche perchè si pensa che sia solo l'inizio
che quelle parole dovevano essere tra voi, non verso l'esterno

e sinceramente rabbia e un po' di bastardate ci stanno
in certi momenti "sollevano" dall'ansia dell'impotenza

ma che odio è il tuo?

un odio senza quartiere, non ti terrebbe ugualmente legata a lui?
ne vale la pena?

o un odio reattivo che esaurirà prima o poi la sua spinta?
nel qual caso, cosa preferiresti lasciasse quando sarà estinto?


----------



## elena (19 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Senti, mi passi il numero della ragazza sconosciuta che la seduco io???? Poi dopo smette di rompere le palle al tuo.:carneval:


 Daniele, ma ti senti bene? 






:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Datemi un numero ed io seduco...è una misssion di vita e mi immolo alla causa. La mia ragazza capirà il mio spirito di sacrificio


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Prima devi chiedere SCUSA....a tutti gli insulti gratuiti che hai regalato alle mogli traditrici, agli amanti...ecc.ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...
Ricordati che hai addosso la maledizione del conte...
Prova Danielino...prova...e vedrai che il ciccio non ti tirerà...e ti farari una figura di merda...
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH...
Come sai la maledizione non perdona...


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Allora, Lemon.
> 
> Il mio matrimonio è finito, e nonostante sia una delle scelte migliori che io abbia mai fatto, proprio sapendo cosa si passa, cosa si prova, il senso di sconfitta, tutto quanto, non ti direi mai di mollare tutto così e basta.
> 
> ...


Io credo che in questo momento lui sia talmente abbandonato agli eventi che semplicemente direbbe "allora doveva andare così"... Quindi rimando dicendomi che in fondo due mesi non sono un'eternità rispetto a quello che sarà la fatica del lungo e doloroso periodo che comunque ne seguirà...

Ieri l'ho odiato per aver proposto quel viaggio che ho già prenotato e gli ho detto che l'avrei disdetto (e ci smeno pure un sacco di soldi) perché io non ci voglio andare con uno che un giorno sì e uno no mi ricorda che non prova sentimenti forti per me e che ha bisogno di essere apprezzato altrove... Stamattina sms: "ma sei proprio sicura di non volerci andare"? Cioè, come se tutto stesse sempre in mano mia...

Ma almeno non potrebbe essere meno sincero? Non che mi dica che mi ama! Ma almeno che se ne stesse zitto!


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Daniele, ma ti senti bene?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma lui lo fa solo per altruismo verso i traditi!


----------



## Amoremio (19 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma è quello che facevano: attraverso un messenger qualsiasi si scambiavano frasi che spaziavano dal:
> 
> "Ho voglia di vedere un tramonto sul mare con te perchè con te ho riscoperto il vero significato della parola Amore"
> 
> ...


hai mica una foto di caimano arrapato sotto mano? 

sull'ultima parte del post
hai veramente ragione
un uomo non del tutto decerebrato che si vede guardato o si sente apostrofato da pirla si vede sbattuta in faccia una sua condizione che cerca disperatamente di negare a sè stesso
ed è facile che ci rifletta


----------



## Amoremio (19 Maggio 2011)

Plumeria ha detto:


> Accettatemi per quello che sono....
> 
> In tanti anni verso di me mai una parola d'amore , ma lui è così , l'ho amato a prima vista , sinceramente lui ama me ed i miei figli, alla fine ha solo scritto stronzate che lo facevano stare bene , ognuno somatizza i propri problemi come meglio può, quello che voglio capire si può cambiare cosi' tanto nella vita? *Posso essere diventata una persona che non conosco*?


da quanto tempo dura questa tua fase?


----------



## elena (19 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Prima devi chiedere SCUSA....a tutti gli insulti gratuiti che hai regalato alle mogli traditrici, agli amanti...ecc.ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...
> Ricordati che hai addosso la maledizione del conte...
> Prova Danielino...prova...e vedrai che il ciccio non ti tirerà...e ti farari una figura di merda...
> ...


La maledizione  del conte? :rotfl:

Ma dai Conte, tra poco Daniele sarà un laureato eh? 
Do you remember Mrs. Robinson?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KX9CUau1Bvc


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Io credo che in questo momento lui sia talmente abbandonato agli eventi che semplicemente direbbe "allora doveva andare così"... *Quindi rimando dicendomi che in fondo due mesi non sono un'eternità rispetto a quello che sarà la fatica del lungo e doloroso periodo che comunque ne seguirà*...
> 
> Ieri l'ho odiato per aver proposto quel viaggio che ho già prenotato e gli ho detto che l'avrei disdetto (e ci smeno pure un sacco di soldi) perché io non ci voglio andare con uno che un giorno sì e uno no mi ricorda che non prova sentimenti forti per me e che ha bisogno di essere apprezzato altrove... Stamattina sms: "ma sei proprio sicura di non volerci andare"? Cioè, come se tutto stesse sempre in mano mia...
> 
> Ma almeno non potrebbe essere meno sincero? Non che mi dica che mi ama! Ma almeno che se ne stesse zitto!



Hai ragione cara, capisco e fai bene a darvi questa possibilità, per quanto ti faccia stare male adesso.

Da quel che vedo, tuo marito è un pò come un bambino in questo momento (ora o da sempre?). Prova magari a trattarlo come tale... "se stai qui e vuoi avere ancora una possibilità con me, da adesso e fino a che non ti sei chiarito le idee la pianti di dirmi cosa *non* provi per me, e la pianti di fare telefonate a lei, visto che dici che lei non è importante"

Lemon, è tutto in mano tua ora... brutto da riconoscere, ma è così. L'unica cosa positiva, riconoscendolo, è che puoi prenderti il lusso -faticoso ma lusso- di decidere tu cosa vuoi. Se andare in viaggio o no, adesso o dopo, qui o là, con lui, con le figlie o da sola.
I termini per farlo rimanere in casa. Magari pure con "minacce", che con i bambini funzionano. "se non la pianti di fare questo, ricordati che nella separazione questa casa sarebbe assegnata a me e alle bambine. Porta rispetto altrimenti..."
Anche qui, tu lo conosci e sai come reagirebbe. Io le butto lì, pooi chiaramente tu sai come è meglio prenderlo. 

Considerando il suo stato, in effetti, anche fuorviare la ragazza non è una cattiva idea...


----------



## elena (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Ma lui lo fa solo per altruismo verso i traditi!


Altruismo? :rotfl:


----------



## chiccavs (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> io da due... Però mi sa che la differenza è che tu riesci a metterti in disparte e a ignorarla. Io no! Io continuo ad agire in 200 modi diversi perché non riesco a starmene buona ad assistere alla catastrofe!


  Ciao Lemon , forse mi sono persa qualcosa perche' e' qualche giorno che non mi collego, ma mi sembra o lui ti sta riversando addosso le colpe della vostra situazione? anche io ora non riesco a essere costante con lui , altaleno tra momenti di dolcezza in cui avrei voglia di tenerezze e di ricominciare e momenti in cui spero che tutt finisca e alla svelta,,, anche io non riesco a prendere una decisione, ho 2 bimbi piccoli e (alibi o no ) mi resta difficile decidere e pensare di passare delle sere senza i miei figli a casa perche sono da lui,  e poi se e' lui che ha fatto casino perche' devo essere io a dirgi di fare festa?
sono tutti uguali........


----------



## Amoremio (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> *Mi sono limitata... Le ho scritto che mia moglie :mexican: aveva letto i suoi messaggi. Lei, quella brava giovine, rispondeva chiedendo come avesse fatto, la moglie, a sapere la pw del suo cellulare... Io le ho detto che la sera prima mi aveva preso la sim. Lei mi chiedeva di chiamarla (si è pure inventata che sua madre stava morbonda in pratica), io rispondevo ch avevo il cellulare scarico e che comunque non mi sembrava il caso di proseguire perché mi dispiaceva per mia moglie così ferita :mexican: Alla fine lei mi ha scritto una roba tipo "Lo sai che ti amo, ma capisco.* *Pensa alle bambine* *(e a quel punto io ero diventata fosforescente dalla rabbia), lo sai che io sono sempre qui ad aspettarti" :unhappy: Alla sera lui è venuto a conoscenza della mia opera d'arte e le ha risposto "ok" (poi l'ha chiamata dopo una settimana ehehehe)*
> 
> .


sembra lo stesso stampo dell'ex str... di mio marito
e per quella cosa a me la fosforescenza non è ancora estinta


----------



## Amoremio (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> ok, *come primo passo c'è l'iscrizione della tizia a una chat erotica con tanto di cellulare e foto reali*. Al secondo la creazione di un account skype nel quale mi fingo maschio e, avendo capito il tipo, la farò innamorare di me! :rotfl:
> 
> Rido per non piangere dai... So benissimo che il problema non è lei, ma mio marito...


tralascia questo chè è reato


----------



## Daniele (19 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> tralascia questo chè è reato


Ha ragione, è per questo che non ho iscritto il tizio ad una chat gay!! Ovviamente anche io con foto e numero di telefono.


----------



## Amoremio (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> dici? Allora potrei semplicemente scrivere il suo numero di telefono sui muri dei bagni (devo riuscire a entrare in quello degli uomini) di tutti gli autogrill da trieste a palermo! :mosking:
> 
> Eh sì, ho due bambine piccine che non possono permettersi di avere una mamma ultradepressa per colpa di quell'invornito del loro papà


anche in quelli delle donne

con "bella, bisex, adoro leccarvela":up:


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Hai ragione cara, capisco e fai bene a darvi questa possibilità, per quanto ti faccia stare male adesso.
> 
> Da quel che vedo, tuo marito è un pò come un bambino in questo momento (ora o da sempre?). Prova magari a trattarlo come tale... *"se stai qui e vuoi avere ancora una possibilità con me, da adesso e fino a che non ti sei chiarito le idee la pianti di dirmi cosa non provi per me, e la pianti di fare telefonate a lei, visto che dici che lei non è importante"
> *
> ...


grazie, di cuore. Quello in grassetto gliel'ho detto. E lui al momento accetta serenamente. Dopo tre giorni ci ricasca con conseguenti mezzucci per tenere nascosta la cosa... Ma davvero a tratti mi pare di avere un figlio preadolescente scoperto mentre si fa le canne!

Ah, ma in caso di separazione ha già detto che andrebbe a vivere nel palazzo di fronte! Un persecuzione eterna!


----------



## Amoremio (19 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ops ,una vespa :mrgreen:


splat


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> Ciao Lemon , forse mi sono persa qualcosa perche' e' qualche giorno che non mi collego, ma mi sembra o lui ti sta riversando addosso le colpe della vostra situazione? anche io ora non riesco a essere costante con lui , altaleno tra momenti di dolcezza in cui avrei voglia di tenerezze e di ricominciare e momenti in cui spero che tutt finisca e alla svelta,,, anche io non riesco a prendere una decisione, ho 2 bimbi piccoli e (alibi o no ) mi resta difficile decidere e pensare di passare delle sere senza i miei figli a casa perche sono da lui,  e poi se e' lui che ha fatto casino perche' devo essere io a dirgi di fare festa?
> sono tutti uguali........


ciao chicca! No, le colpe non le riversa più... Ora sta nel periodo "Capiscimi, sono sull'orlo della pazzia e non riesco a uscirne. Però non ti amo più"...

Sì, identici!


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sembra lo stesso stampo dell'ex str... di mio marito
> e per quella cosa a me la fosforescenza non è ancora estinta


ma guarda, questa finta compresione, questo pensare al bene delle MIE figlie partorite e cresciute da ME, mi fa andare il sangue alla testa!


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> tralascia questo chè è reato


sì, mi avevano avvisato :rotfl:


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Considerando il suo stato, in effetti, anche fuorviare la ragazza non è una cattiva idea...


dimenticavo... comunque la tizia è fuorviabilissima... Mi sembra che non veda l'ora!


----------



## Tubarao (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Io credo che in questo momento lui sia talmente abbandonato agli eventi che semplicemente direbbe "allora doveva andare così"... Quindi rimando dicendomi che in fondo due mesi non sono un'eternità rispetto a quello che sarà la fatica del lungo e doloroso periodo che comunque ne seguirà...
> 
> *Ieri l'ho odiato per aver proposto quel viaggio che ho già prenotato e gli ho detto che l'avrei disdetto *(e ci smeno pure un sacco di soldi) perché io non ci voglio andare con uno che un giorno sì e uno no mi ricorda che non prova sentimenti forti per me e che ha bisogno di essere apprezzato altrove... Stamattina sms: "ma sei proprio sicura di non volerci andare"? Cioè, come se tutto stesse sempre in mano mia...
> 
> Ma almeno non potrebbe essere meno sincero? Non che mi dica che mi ama! Ma almeno che se ne stesse zitto!


Penso che lo stesso consiglio dato a Niko, a questo punto valga anche per te. Basta espedienti, basta discussioni, basta litigate che non risolvono niente. A questo punto devi diventare una montagna. 

Vuoi parlare ? Parliamo, ma se devi metterti a fare il bambino, scusa, ma io, Lemon, ho una famiglia e una vita da portare avanti, non ho tempo da perdere.

Devi essere presente ma non imporre la tua presenza: Mi vuoi ? Eccomi, ma solo per cose serie, non per le stronxatine da adolescente come fra te e la tua amichetta.

Non lo devi mettere alla porta, in fondo è anche casa sua, ma se vuole andare, che vada; se poi decide di tornare, che sappia però che le probabilità che la stessa porta sia aperta o chiusa sono 50 e 50, che noi qui non stiamo mica a pettinare le bambole e smacchiare i leopardi.

Insomma Lemon, che il messaggio giunga chiaro e forte: tu non hai tempo per queste caxxatine fra adolescenti, sei una Donna tu.


Sul neretto: e visto che i soldi non crescono nel campo dei miracoli, tu la vacanza te la fai comunque, ti prendi le bambine e parti. Lui non vuole venire ? Cazzi suoi, l'importante è che chiuda la porta bene a chiave quando esce di casa e non apra agli sconosciuti. In fondo sono le regole che si danno ai bambini quando li si lascia soli in casa.


----------



## chiccavs (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> ciao chicca! No, le colpe non le riversa più... Ora sta nel periodo "Capiscimi, sono sull'orlo della pazzia e non riesco a uscirne. Però non ti amo più"...
> 
> Sì, identici!


identici e patetici, sai che mi ha detto ieri sera? che lui e' arrabbiato con me perche' dopo 16 anni che stiamo insieme ho deciso(dopo il 1 tradimento e la scoperta del secondo) di non dargliela piu' e ora che mi viene in mente di mettere da parte la rabbia e riprovarci lui e' arrabbiato e non ha voglia di sistemare...passa le sue serate su facebook a chattare non so con chi cazzo chi e io con i bimbi ...la stessa routine...e per essere stupida , rimango, il tepapista mi ha detto che c'è sempre gioco ma va giocato bene! comefosse una partita a poker chi bleffa meglio vince....ma


----------



## elena (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> dimenticavo... comunque la tizia è fuorviabilissima... Mi sembra che non veda l'ora!


ok...ti sei fatta un'idea sulla tizia, quindi puoi lasciarla perdere...
se lui ti ha detto dove si trasferirebbe in caso di separazione però la cosa è seria, perché significa che lui ha pensato anche a quell'eventualità lì (tizia o non tizia)
ma queste sono mie illazioni, perché magari lui te lo ha detto nel bel mezzo delle vostre discussioni e può averlo detto anche così, senza riflettere...


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Penso che lo stesso consiglio dato a Niko, a questo punto valga anche per te. Basta espedienti, basta discussioni, basta litigate che non risolvono niente. A questo punto devi diventare una montagna.
> 
> Vuoi parlare ? Parliamo, ma se devi metterti a fare il bambino, scusa, ma io, Lemon, ho una famiglia e una vita da portare avanti, non ho tempo da perdere.
> 
> ...


Sì, alla fine è anche quello che gli ho detto e che gli dico, ma poi crollo perché sono emotivamente molto fragile dopo quel che è successo...

Sul neretto, certo che lui ci vuole andare! In fondo possiamo essere pure buoni compagli di viaggio eh... Persone coinvolte dai sentimenti no. Compagni di viaggio, padre e madre, amanti a letto, coinquilini collaborativi eccetera sì...


----------



## Amoremio (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> ma guarda, questa finta compresione, questo pensare al bene delle MIE figlie partorite e cresciute da ME, mi fa andare il sangue alla testa!


non me lo dire 

quella di mio marito "giocava" alla fidanzata del vedovo con figli
voleva dimostrare che brava "seconda mamma" sarebbe stata per i miei figli
per vedere la realtà bastava guardare i suoi


----------



## chiccavs (19 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Penso che lo stesso consiglio dato a Niko, a questo punto valga anche per te. Basta espedienti, basta discussioni, basta litigate che non risolvono niente. A questo punto devi diventare una montagna.
> 
> Vuoi parlare ? Parliamo, ma se devi metterti a fare il bambino, scusa, ma io, Lemon, ho una famiglia e una vita da portare avanti, non ho tempo da perdere.
> 
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> ok...ti sei fatta un'idea sulla tizia, quindi puoi lasciarla perdere...
> se lui ti ha detto dove si trasferirebbe in caso di separazione però la cosa è seria, perché significa che lui ha pensato anche a quell'eventualità lì (tizia o non tizia)
> ma queste sono mie illazioni, perché magari lui te lo ha detto nel bel mezzo delle vostre discussioni e può averlo detto anche così, senza riflettere...


lui lo dice quando lo invito a prendere una decisione o gli dico che mi costringerà a farlo, perché per lui l'ultimo dei suoi pensieri è andarsene! Il suo ideale di vita futura è stare lì, andare dallo psicoterapeuta (che già inizia a non piacergli troppo perché lo invita a porsi troppe domande), amoreggiare al telefono e ricordarmi ogni tanto che sta lì ma non prova sentimenti forti per me... 

Io proprio non lo riconosco PIU'!


----------



## Amoremio (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> dimenticavo... comunque la tizia è fuorviabilissima... Mi sembra che non veda l'ora!


bene
allora intortala
fate dei bei dialoghi in cui lei trasudi ammirazione
falla civettare
falla esporre

poi stampa tutto e fallo leggere a tuo marito

se non gli secca la ghiandola pirlogenetica dagli un calcio in c...
(se ti va daglielo comunque)


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> identici e patetici, sai che mi ha detto ieri sera? che lui e' arrabbiato con me perche' dopo 16 anni che stiamo insieme ho deciso(dopo il 1 tradimento e la scoperta del secondo) di non dargliela piu' e ora che mi viene in mente di mettere da parte la rabbia e riprovarci lui e' arrabbiato e non ha voglia di sistemare...passa le sue serate su facebook a chattare non so con chi cazzo chi e io con i bimbi ...la stessa routine...e per essere stupida , rimango, il tepapista mi ha detto che c'è sempre gioco ma va giocato bene! comefosse una partita a poker chi bleffa meglio vince....ma


il io non chatta più. Infatti mi ha ricordato con aria da marito modello "Hai visto che non accendo neppure più il computer?". Sì, però il telefono lo usi eccome...


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> bene
> allora intortala
> fate dei bei dialoghi in cui lei trasudi ammirazione
> falla civettare
> ...



Mi piace questo consiglio.
Della seria guarda caro, cosa vale l'ammirazione di una squinzietta su internet.


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non me lo dire
> 
> quella di mio marito "giocava" alla fidanzata del vedovo con figli
> voleva dimostrare che brava "seconda mamma" sarebbe stata per i miei figli
> per vedere la realtà bastava guardare i suoi


e pensa che questa ha 21 anni e manco sa cosa sia avere né figli né mariti né relazioni lunghe! grrrrrr


----------



## Amoremio (19 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi piace questo consiglio.
> *Della seria guarda caro, cosa vale l'ammirazione di una squinzietta su internet*.


esatto :up:

mezzo cent al quintale


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> bene
> allora intortala
> fate dei bei dialoghi in cui lei trasudi ammirazione
> falla civettare
> ...


ma figurati che ha iniziato lei a farmi complimenti in chat! 

Non glielo farò mai leggere perché rincitrullito com'è ora è capacissimo di dirle il giochetto che ho fatto! :unhappy:


----------



## Amoremio (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> e pensa che questa ha 21 anni e manco sa cosa sia avere né figli né mariti né relazioni lunghe! grrrrrr


il giochino è ancor meno giustificabile quando ne hai 40 e i tuoi figli all'asilo si scusano per non aver fatto il disegno perchè "mamma era triste perchè ha litigato col fidanzato"


----------



## Amoremio (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> ma figurati che ha iniziato lei a farmi complimenti in chat!
> 
> Non glielo farò mai leggere perché rincitrullito com'è ora è capacissimo di dirle il giochetto che ho fatto! :unhappy:


embè?
mica è reato
ma non bastano i complimenti, falla andare oltre


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> il giochino è ancor meno giustificabile quando ne hai 40 e i tuoi figli all'asilo si scusano per non aver fatto il disegno perchè "mamma era triste perchè ha litigato col fidanzato"


oddio che orrore...


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> embè?
> mica è reato
> ma non bastano i complimenti, falla andare oltre


La tragedia sarà quando mi chiderà altre foto e di parlarci al telefono! :rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> La tragedia sarà quando mi chiderà altre foto e di parlarci al telefono! :rotfl:


sono tante le scuse possibili


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> La tragedia sarà quando mi chiderà altre foto e di parlarci al telefono! :rotfl:





Amoremio ha detto:


> sono tante le scuse possibili



Oltretutto Daniele si è già offerto volontario


----------



## Tubarao (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Sì, alla fine è anche quello che gli ho detto e che gli dico, ma poi crollo perché sono emotivamente molto fragile dopo quel che è successo...


Quando senti l'imminenza di un crollo, che è umano, se lui è nei paraggi, non dargli questo vantaggio.

Esci, ti fai un giro del palazzo, ti compri un cono gelato da 5 euro (mettici il cioccolato che il cacao aiuta la produzione di endorfine ), te lo mangi seduta su una panchina al parco e poi torni a casa, pronta alla pugna.

Sun Tzu, che era uno che di queste cose ci capiva parecchio, diceva che non sempre vince il guerriero più forte, ma quello che non perde la calma.


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sono tante le scuse possibili


ehehehe ma poi non si innamora più se tergiverso 


Dato che non rispondo al suo sms sul viaggio, mio marito mi chiede "sei viva?". Stiamo come gli adolescenti... Che dite, lo lascio macerare nel suo brodo?


----------



## elena (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> lui lo dice quando lo invito a prendere una decisione o gli dico che mi costringerà a farlo, perché per lui l'ultimo dei suoi pensieri è andarsene! Il suo ideale di vita futura è stare lì, andare dallo psicoterapeuta (che già inizia a non piacergli troppo perché lo invita a porsi troppe domande), amoreggiare al telefono e ricordarmi ogni tanto che sta lì ma *non prova sentimenti forti per me...
> *
> Io proprio non lo riconosco PIU'!


Però ti desidera. Hai scritto che siete amanti a letto.
E questo non mi quaglia.


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quando senti l'imminenza di un crollo, che è umano, se lui è nei paraggi, non dargli questo vantaggio.
> 
> Esci, ti fai un giro del palazzo, ti compri un cono gelato da 5 euro (mettici il cioccolato che il cacao aiuta la produzione di endorfine ), te lo mangi seduta su una panchina al parco e poi torni a casa, pronta alla pugna.
> 
> Sun Tzu, che era uno che di queste cose ci capiva parecchio, diceva che non sempre vince il guerriero più forte, ma quello che non perde la calma.


Hai ragione... E infatti l'ultima volta aveva pure funzionato. Sono uscita e mentre stavo fuori mi ha tempestato di chiamate e messaggi (io col telefono spento) e al ritorno era un agnellino... Il problema è che di solito litighiamo verso mezzanotte e non mi è facile girare a vuoto per le strade


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Però ti desidera. Hai scritto che siete amanti a letto.
> E questo non mi quaglia.


certo, e c'è pure un'ottima intesa!


----------



## Sterminator (19 Maggio 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> identici e patetici, sai che mi ha detto ieri sera? che lui e' arrabbiato con me perche' dopo 16 anni che stiamo insieme ho deciso(dopo il 1 tradimento e la scoperta del secondo) di non dargliela piu' e ora che mi viene in mente di mettere da parte la rabbia e riprovarci lui e' arrabbiato e non ha voglia di sistemare...passa le sue serate su facebook a chattare non so con chi cazzo chi e io con i bimbi ...la stessa routine...e per essere stupida , rimango,* il tepapista mi ha detto che c'è sempre gioco ma va giocato bene! comefosse una partita a poker chi bleffa meglio vince.*...ma


E' proprio per quello che considero una cazzata immane il fatto che Diletta abbia messo al corrente il marito dei suoi pensieri segreti facendolo venire a leggere qua i cazzi suoi...

Ha dato un vantaggio al pirlone che gliela fara' pagare cara..


----------



## Daniele (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> certo, e c'è pure un'ottima intesa!


Bene, allora non dargliela più!!! Scusa, perchè farlo se non ti ama???  Dovrà fare come gli adolescenti...a manovella.


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Bene, allora non dargliela più!!! Scusa, perchè farlo se non ti ama???  Dovrà fare come gli adolescenti...a manovella.


eh... non mi va spingerlo a cercare pure quello, oltre al resto, altrove :mrgreen: Se almeno una cosa funziona... usiamola


----------



## elena (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> certo, e c'è pure un'ottima intesa!


E allora come può dirti di non provare sentimenti forti nei tuoi confronti? O che non ti ama più?

Mah...
Tu sei donna con le palle.
Forse ne hai anche per lui.
Forse lui ha la crisi.
FOrse il vostro è solo un gioco.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Sì, alla fine è anche quello che gli ho detto e che gli dico, ma poi crollo perché sono emotivamente molto fragile dopo quel che è successo...
> 
> Sul neretto, certo che lui ci vuole andare! In fondo possiamo essere pure buoni compagli di viaggio eh... Persone coinvolte dai sentimenti no. Compagni di viaggio, padre e madre, amanti a letto, coinquilini collaborativi eccetera sì...


Per me una vacanza con questi presupposti non serve ad un cazzo...sono solo soldi buttati e se durera' piu' di un week end saranno solo litigate piu' furiose perche' lo vedrai davanti alle palle dalla mattina alla sera senza avere gli stacchi dell'essere fuori per il lavoro.....


----------



## elena (19 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Per me una vacanza con questi presupposti non serve ad un cazzo...sono solo soldi buttati e se durera' piu' di un week end saranno solo litigate piu' furiose perche' lo vedrai davanti alle palle dalla mattina alla sera senza avere gli stacchi dell'essere fuori per il lavoro.....


A Stermi, leggi tutto prima di rispondere.
Qui non si litiga e basta.
Qui si è anche amanti.
Lemon sta cercando di dare tutto quanto lui non possa trovare altrove.


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> E allora come può dirti di non provare sentimenti forti nei tuoi confronti? O che non ti ama più?
> 
> Mah...
> Tu sei donna con le palle.
> ...


beh elena, come gioco certamente io non me lo sono scelta... Perché è un gioco che più prosegue e più c'è il rischio che finisca molto male. Cioè, non solo con una separazione, ma con una separazione piena di odio che, a parte il dolore che provocherò a me, porterà quello delle mie bimbe...


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Per me una vacanza con questi presupposti non serve ad un cazzo...sono solo soldi buttati e se durera' piu' di un week end saranno solo litigate piu' furiose perche' lo vedrai davanti alle palle dalla mattina alla sera senza avere gli stacchi dell'essere fuori per il lavoro.....


pensa... invece no! Perché quando lui stacca dal lavoro per qualche giorno si trasforma in meglio! E' stato a casa 5 giorni un paio di settimane fa e per 5 giorni, per esempio, quella non l'ha chiamata e non l'ha sentita! Per 5 giorni è stato completamente dedito a noi...


----------



## Sterminator (19 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> A Stermi, leggi tutto prima di rispondere.
> Qui non si litiga e basta.
> Qui si è anche amanti.
> Lemon sta cercando di dare tutto quanto lui non possa trovare altrove.


Beh la considero una stronzata galattica quella di farsi ciulare da chi ti dice in faccia che non ti ama piu'...

comunque poi nun ce lamentamo perche' siamo trattati per come permettiamo che ci trattino...


----------



## elena (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> beh elena, come gioco certamente io non me lo sono scelta... Perché è un gioco che più prosegue e più c'è il rischio che finisca molto male. Cioè, non solo con una separazione, ma con una separazione piena di odio che, a parte il dolore che provocherò a me, porterà quello delle mie bimbe...


Allora, io non riesco a fare l'amore con chi non amo.
Questo era ciò che non mi quagliava.
Ma misuravo ciò che hai scritto su di me.
Quindi adesso mi starò zitta.
Scusami Lemon.


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Beh la considero una stronzata galattica quella di farsi ciulare da chi ti dice in faccia che non ti ama piu'...
> 
> comunque poi nun ce lamentamo perche' siamo trattati per come permettiamo che ci trattino...


se avessi la sensazione che si tratti solo di un "farsi ciulare" ti assicuro che mi sarei già tirata indietro...


----------



## elena (19 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Beh la considero una stronzata galattica quella di farsi ciulare da chi ti dice in faccia che non ti ama piu'...
> 
> comunque poi nun ce lamentamo perche' siamo trattati per come permettiamo che ci trattino...


Tu non sei Lemon.
E nemmeno io.


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

Beh, ora... non sono il tipo da entrare nei dettagli. Ma vi assicuro che abbiamo rapporti molto più ricchi di passione ora rispetto a qualche mese fa...


----------



## Tubarao (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Beh, ora... non sono il tipo da entrare nei dettagli. Ma vi assicuro che abbiamo rapporti molto più ricchi di passione ora rispetto a qualche mese fa...


Potrebbe esserci un motivo ben preciso....e potrebbe non piacerti.


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Potrebbe esserci un motivo ben preciso....e potrebbe non piacerti.


oddio! Qual è?

Che pensa a quell'altra?


----------



## Sterminator (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> se avessi la sensazione che si tratti solo di un "farsi ciulare" ti assicuro che mi sarei già tirata indietro...


E ti dice in faccia che nun t'ama piu'?

magari ciula con il tranfert...


----------



## elena (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Beh, ora... non sono il tipo da entrare nei dettagli. Ma vi assicuro che abbiamo rapporti molto più ricchi di passione ora rispetto a qualche mese fa...


Era codesto il "gioco" a cui mi riferivo.
Il sesso è comunicazione tra due persone a livello più intimo e più profondo.
Forse la passione era proprio ciò che a lui mancava. Cercava adrenalina? Tu gliela stai dando.
Io credo che a lui adesso non manchi proprio niente.
Tu e solo tu puoi capire se le sue parole (non ti amo) corrispondono a quel che è. 
Ma io non credo proprio che lui non ti ami.


----------



## Tubarao (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> oddio! Qual è?
> 
> Che pensa a quell'altra?


Non voglio metterti altri tarli nella testa..........

Non credi pensi espressamente all'altra....quello no......

Ma quando desideri fortemente na cosa che non puoi avere, cosa fai di solito, magari inconsciamente ? Sublimi.

Io ad esempio lo faccio con la Nutella  Quando mi ritrovo a pagare alla cassa il barattolo formato famiglia è un segnale ben preciso :rotfl:


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Era codesto il "gioco" a cui mi riferivo.
> Il sesso è comunicazione tra due persone a livello più intimo e più profondo.
> Forse la passione era proprio ciò che a lui mancava. Cercava adrenalina? Tu gliela stai dando.
> Io credo che a lui adesso non manchi proprio niente.
> ...


Io credo che corrispondano a quel che è perché lui non fa passi verso di noi, cio lui pensa solo a se stesso, non a noi come coppia. 
Inoltre, noi abbiamo un'idea diversa dell'amore, tant'è che secondo lui il 95 per cento delle coppie sposate sta insieme senza amore. Per me non è così


----------



## Sterminator (19 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Era codesto il "gioco" a cui mi riferivo.
> Il sesso è comunicazione tra due persone a livello più intimo e più profondo.
> Forse la passione era proprio ciò che a lui mancava. Cercava adrenalina? Tu gliela stai dando.
> Io credo che a lui adesso non manchi proprio niente.
> ...


E da quando si fanno i numeri scopando solo se c'e' amore?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non voglio metterti altri tarli nella testa..........
> 
> Non credi pensi espressamente all'altra....quello no......
> 
> ...


eh... può pure essere... Ormai vivo senza certezze e senza fiducia né in lui e neppure nella mia capacità di vedere le cose lucidamente (anche se rispetto a lui mi ritengo il nobel della lucidità...)


----------



## lothar57 (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> La tragedia sarà quando mi chiderà altre foto e di parlarci al telefono! :rotfl:


Mi offro volontario per l'ardua missione...e'la mia specialita'al cell,incanto..poi una di 21 anni.....mangaiat in un boccone...come mi divertirei Lemon

Ieri sera un'amica''nuova''mi ha chiesto di fare una cosa simile,piu'o meno,al suo ex che l'ha piantata in maniera brutale,iscrivermi da donna al sito e farlo morire....se avessi tempo forse lo farei,ma la solidarieta'maschile me lo impedisce...

oh Lemon non scherzo...se hai bisogno fai  1fischio


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E da quando si fanno i numeri scopando solo se c'e' amore?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


maronna che visione tragica :rotfl:Ma arrivi da un passato veramente tremendo tu eh! :rotfl:


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mi offro volontario per l'ardua missione...e'la mia specialita'al cell,incanto..poi una di 21 anni.....mangaiat in un boccone...come mi divertirei Lemon
> 
> Ieri sera un'amica''nuova''mi ha chiesto di fare una cosa simile,piu'o meno,al suo ex che l'ha piantata in maniera brutale,iscrivermi da donna al sito e farlo morire....se avessi tempo forse lo farei,ma la solidarieta'maschile me lo impedisce...
> 
> oh Lemon non scherzo...se hai bisogno fai  1fischio


lothar, temo che tu non sia il tipo adatto per una 21enne in cerca di romanticherie eteree... Temo che andresti al sodo troppo in fretta! :rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> maronna che visione tragica :rotfl:Ma arrivi da un passato veramente tremendo tu eh! :rotfl:


Certo....

55anni io, mia moglie 52, so' 27 anni che stiamo insieme e non ancora cornuto, grazie...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Certo....
> 
> 55anni io, mia moglie 52, so' 27 anni che stiamo insieme e non ancora cornuto, grazie...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma la durata non è importante se non hai mai fatto i numeri con la persona che ami


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> La maledizione  del conte? :rotfl:
> 
> Ma dai Conte, tra poco Daniele sarà un laureato eh?
> Do you remember Mrs. Robinson?
> ...


Quello che Daniele non sa è che dopo la laurea, si gira e vedrà in fondo l'aula...io e la sua ex che ci slinguazziamo come pazzi e gli mostriamo il dito medio.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> ma la durata non è importante se non hai mai fatto i numeri con la persona che ami


Veramente il concetto e' l'opposto e qua di testimoni ce ne sono a bizzeffe...almeno stando ai loro racconti...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sembra lo stesso stampo dell'ex str... di mio marito
> e per quella cosa a me la fosforescenza non è ancora estinta


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....eccola che parte a riconoscere sè stessa negli altri...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH....e adesso riparte il racconto...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH....


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....eccola che parte a riconoscere sè stessa negli altri...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH....e adesso riparte il racconto...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH....


beh... a me che non l'ho mai letto potrebbe comunque aiutare!


----------



## Sterminator (19 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....eccola che parte a riconoscere sè stessa negli altri...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH....e adesso riparte il racconto...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH....


Eh gia' e' molto meglio sorchiarci le recite dei falliti...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (19 Maggio 2011)

Se cominiciate a litigà nel thread di Lemon.......ve gonfio :rotfl:


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se cominiciate a litigà nel thread di Lemon.......ve gonfio :rotfl:


già perché io avrei bisogno di un clima sereno peace&love visto che ho già abbondanti occasioni di litigata...


----------



## Sterminator (19 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se cominiciate a litigà nel thread di Lemon.......ve gonfio :rotfl:


Manco un calcio nelle gengive?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> già perché io avrei bisogno di un clima sereno peace&love visto che ho già abbondanti occasioni di litigata...


ma se ciuli meglio di prima?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma se ciuli meglio di prima?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


vedo che 18mila post scritti da me è quello che più ti ha colpito eh :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> grazie, di cuore. Quello in grassetto gliel'ho detto. E lui al momento accetta serenamente. Dopo tre giorni ci ricasca con conseguenti mezzucci per tenere nascosta la cosa... Ma davvero a tratti mi pare di avere un figlio preadolescente scoperto mentre si fa le canne!
> 
> Ah, ma in caso di separazione ha già detto che andrebbe a vivere nel palazzo di fronte! Un persecuzione eterna!


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Mi fai venire in mente mia moglie...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA...
Una sera esco per colpire alla Lothar...ma le cose con la tipa vanno male...e torno a casa incazzato come una iena...AHAHAHAHAHA
E mia moglie ride come na pazza...e mi cogliona..." Ma poverino....ecco vedi cosa ti capita invece di uscire con me?"....e ride..." Ah il mitico Conte a malpartito..."....e io là che impreco come una iena...mi dimeno come cento bisce....e lei..." Povero, il mio bambino, si è rotto il giocattolino..."

Maddai Lemon...
E' la fase di ritorno di fiamma adolescenziale....
Tutto si sgonfierà da sè...
Lemon...ecco sei na moglie cattivona...bon non ti amo più...ecco...cattiva...i giochini con te non li faccio più...


----------



## Sterminator (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> vedo che 18mila post scritti da me è quello che più ti ha colpito eh :rotfl:


Forse perche' la considero una cazzata immane...:mrgreen:

poi nun te lamenta' se scopri di essere solo una bambola gonfiabile per lui...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> dimenticavo... comunque la tizia è fuorviabilissima... Mi sembra che non veda l'ora!



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...ma scusa l'hai fatta innamorare di tuo marito...no?
AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAH....ma quando penso a te che chatti con la sua bella...guarda...mi dico...ma che bastarde le donne...ahahahahaahaha....ti riempirei di baci...solo per questo...AHAHAHAAHAH....e chissà come ti diverti in questo giochino...eh? A te spremo come un lemon...se ti trovo...AHAHAHAHAHAAH


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Forse perche' la considero una cazzata immane...:mrgreen:
> 
> poi nun te lamenta' se scopri di essere solo una bambola gonfiabile per lui...


Però sono una bambola gonfiabile che si diverte in quel senso... E comunque ti assicuro che non sarà certo questo aspetto a essere determinante nella nostra storia


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...ma scusa l'hai fatta innamorare di tuo marito...no?
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAH....ma quando penso a te che chatti con la sua bella...guarda...mi dico...ma che bastarde le donne...ahahahahaahaha....ti riempirei di baci...solo per questo...AHAHAHAAHAH....e chissà come ti diverti in questo giochino...eh? A te spremo come un lemon...se ti trovo...AHAHAHAHAHAAH


vedessi che acrobazie ho fatto per arrivare a chiederle se nel suo cuore ci fosse qualcuno! Ho dovuto tergiversare per un'ora! :rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Però sono una bambola gonfiabile che si diverte in quel senso... E comunque ti assicuro che non sarà certo questo aspetto a essere determinante nella nostra storia


Beh intanto al posto di tuo marito non avrei un bel concetto su di te...

come tu dovresti considerarlo un emerito coglione se se ne andasse perche' non gli fai piu' pompini o altro...

rileggiti la mia firma ogni tanto...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Tu non sei Lemon.
> E nemmeno io.


Ma va?
Io invece sono il centro dell'universo no?:carneval:
Il buco del culo del mondo, no?
Lo sfintere di dio...no?:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> lothar, temo che tu non sia il tipo adatto per una 21enne in cerca di romanticherie eteree... Temo che andresti al sodo troppo in fretta! :rotfl:


Fidati...garantisco io...
Lothar è un professionista con la P...maiuscola...
Sa il fatto suo...
:up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> ma la durata non è importante se non hai mai fatto i numeri con la persona che ami



Ma magari sua moglie conta sul fatto che è così sicuro di sè...e del fatto suo...e sottobanco...qualcosina...eheheheheeheheh...
Quanta superbia negli uomini che sono così sicuri di non essere cornuti...


----------



## Sterminator (19 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma magari sua moglie conta sul fatto che è così sicuro di sè...e del fatto suo...e sottobanco...qualcosina...eheheheheeheheh...
> Quanta superbia negli uomini che sono così sicuri di non essere cornuti...


Te l'avro' detto un migliaio di volte...

le mie corna stanno solo nella tua testa mentre le tue sopra...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

e di la' il tuo marchio da fallito che ce sta tutto...con quel popo' de matrimonio de mierda, inarrivabile ai piu'  lo ammetto......

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> vedessi che acrobazie ho fatto per arrivare a chiederle se nel suo cuore ci fosse qualcuno! Ho dovuto tergiversare per un'ora! :rotfl:


e che ti ha risposto?


----------



## Papero (19 Maggio 2011)

Scusami Lemon ma io sono un attimino schifato del tuo atteggiamento... Spacciarsi per tuo marito e parlare con la "tipa" al suo posto secondo me è stata veramente una bastardata. 

Non ho letto gli aggiornamenti della tua storia, ero rimasto al punto in cui tu volevi sbatterlo fuori solo perchè chattava con una più giovane... (!!!!) e magari mi sono perso l'ufficialità del suo tradimento. Se così non fosse sei proprio una str**za!

Spero di sbagliarmi, nel senso che spero che tuo marito abbia una storia vera con la tipa e allora, e solo allora, potrei giustificare quello che hai fatto sostituendoti a lui.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Te l'avro' detto un migliaio di volte...
> 
> le mie corna stanno solo nella tua testa mentre le tue sopra...
> 
> ...


Ti chiedo una cosa seriamente, senza cercare inutili polemiche. Non entro nel merito delle vostre beghe. Ma mi spieghi (non lo capisco) come fai ad avere l'assoluta certezza che tua moglie non ti abbia mai tradito?
Perchè sinceramente, anche se l'atteggiamento di mio marito non mi fa sospettare nulla, anzi io non riuscirei ad affermare che sicuramente non mi ha mai fatto le corna. Non vivo 24 ore su 24 con lui, quindi...


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e che ti ha risposto?


che è ancora ferita per una relazione di due anni finita la scorsa estate con uno che l'ha fatta soffrire e che poi no, non c'è stato più nessuno nel suo cuore (è la stessa che scrive a mio marito che lo ama eh...)


----------



## Amoremio (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> che è ancora ferita per una relazione di due anni finita la scorsa estate con uno che l'ha fatta soffrire e che poi no, non c'è stato più nessuno nel suo cuore (è la stessa che scrive a mio marito che lo ama eh...)


apperò!


----------



## Daniele (19 Maggio 2011)

Lemon, per lei tuo marito è vecchio e sta solo aumentando la sua autostima che si vede era a livelli dei pozi petroliferi sotto il mare . Da parte sua tuo marito sta tirandosi su il suo ego (eghino chiamiamolo) così come lei.
Lemon, tira giù il morale a tuo marito una volta, quando fai sesso...dopo digli che è stato pessimo :mrgreen: il suo ego si ritirerà come il suo orpello sotto ghiaccio.


----------



## Niko74 (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> se avessi la sensazione che si tratti solo di un "farsi ciulare" ti assicuro che mi sarei già tirata indietro...


Mah...se ti dice che non ti ama più allora che cos'è se non un "farsi ciulare"?
Lo dico basandomi sulla mia esperienza....mia moglie non sa se mi ama (diciamo cosi per non dire che non mi ama) e difatti non si ciula da 4 mesi :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Scusami Lemon ma io sono un attimino schifato del tuo atteggiamento... Spacciarsi per tuo marito e parlare con la "tipa" al suo posto secondo me è stata veramente una bastardata.
> 
> Non ho letto gli aggiornamenti della tua storia, ero rimasto al punto in cui tu volevi sbatterlo fuori solo perchè chattava con una più giovane... (!!!!) e magari mi sono perso l'ufficialità del suo tradimento. Se così non fosse sei proprio una str**za!
> 
> Spero di sbagliarmi, nel senso che spero che tuo marito abbia una storia vera con la tipa e allora, e solo allora, potrei giustificare quello che hai fatto sostituendoti a lui.


Papero...
Ricorda quel che è capitato a te eh?
Tu là tutto innamorato e stilnovista...con la tu donna...
E poi cos'hai scoperto?
Ch'era na maiala...
Ma come lo scopristi?
Te lo disse lei...Oh papero, io so maiala!
Se nun te lo diceva...tu non lo sapevi...
Oh papero!
So dispettose le donne sai?
Manipolano, toccano, tirano, rompono...
E non vogliono conoscere sè stesse...
Ma rompono il cazzo a te!

Bisognerebbe che lui ora la beccasse in quella chat...e le dicesse...hai finito di fare la cretina con le mie amichette...ora voltati e piegati a 90...
E lei...oh caro non chiedo di meglio...

Oh Papero....le donne so amiche del diavolo eh?

E tu sai che mettere il bischero...nella maiala sbagliata...
A se sprofonda in un abisso di orrore...:carneval:


----------



## Niko74 (19 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Era codesto il "gioco" a cui mi riferivo.
> Il sesso è comunicazione tra due persone a livello più intimo e più profondo.
> Forse la passione era proprio ciò che a lui mancava. Cercava adrenalina? Tu gliela stai dando.
> Io credo che a lui adesso non manchi proprio niente.
> ...


E allora perché glielo dice? E' rimbambito fino a sto punto?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mah...se ti dice che non ti ama più allora che cos'è se non un "farsi ciulare"?
> Lo dico basandomi sulla mia esperienza....mia moglie non sa se mi ama (diciamo cosi per non dire che non mi ama) e difatti non si ciula da 4 mesi :mrgreen:


4 mesi?
E come fai a resistere?
4 mesi?
Uno muore eh? 
Ok...non ti piace tanto ciulare...


----------



## Niko74 (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Io credo che corrispondano a quel che è perché lui non fa passi verso di noi, cio lui pensa solo a se stesso, non a noi come coppia.
> Inoltre, noi abbiamo un'idea diversa dell'amore, tant'è che secondo lui il 95 per cento delle coppie sposate sta insieme senza amore. Per me non è così


Secondo me pure lui confonde sempicemente l'amore con l'innamoramento. Le sensazioni che gli fa provare sta cosa clandestina io penso sia normale non provarle più per la moglie con cui si è assieme da anni e anni.


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Scusami Lemon ma io sono un attimino schifato del tuo atteggiamento... Spacciarsi per tuo marito e parlare con la "tipa" al suo posto secondo me è stata veramente una bastardata.
> 
> Non ho letto gli aggiornamenti della tua storia, ero rimasto al punto in cui tu volevi sbatterlo fuori solo perchè chattava con una più giovane... (!!!!) e magari mi sono perso l'ufficialità del suo tradimento. Se così non fosse sei proprio una str**za!
> 
> Spero di sbagliarmi, nel senso che spero che tuo marito abbia una storia vera con la tipa e allora, e solo allora, potrei giustificare quello che hai fatto sostituendoti a lui.


ok, sono proprio una stronza e quindi merito di essere lasciata...


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mah...se ti dice che non ti ama più allora che cos'è se non un "farsi ciulare"?
> Lo dico basandomi sulla mia esperienza....mia moglie non sa se mi ama (diciamo cosi per non dire che non mi ama) e difatti non si ciula da 4 mesi :mrgreen:


insomma... in questi due mesi ci sono stati momenti di forte riavvicinamento sfociati così e poi trasformatisi in un nuovo allontamento


----------



## Niko74 (19 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> 4 mesi?
> E come fai a resistere?
> 4 mesi?
> Uno muore eh?
> Ok...non ti piace tanto ciulare...


Non si muore dai.....
Diciamo che sono ritornato all'adolescenza :mrgreen: (e mo finiamola qui di scrivere ste cose sul post di Lemon )


----------



## Sterminator (19 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti chiedo una cosa seriamente, senza cercare inutili polemiche. Non entro nel merito delle vostre beghe. Ma mi spieghi (non lo capisco) come fai ad avere l'assoluta certezza che tua moglie non ti abbia mai tradito?
> Perchè sinceramente, anche se l'atteggiamento di mio marito non mi fa sospettare nulla, anzi io non riuscirei ad affermare che sicuramente non mi ha mai fatto le corna. Non vivo 24 ore su 24 con lui, quindi...


1) conoscendo mia moglie, se trombasse fuori, da me non si farebbe toccare...

2) non usa praticamente pc a casa ed i cellulari sono identici e spesso capita che ce li scambiamo per errore...SENZA PARANOIE...

3) non ha uscite con le amiche perche' si esce sempre insieme con rispettive mogli e mariti...

4) non sono cosi' coglione come tuo marito che la moglie se la ingroppa il suo amico e nun se n'accorge...:mrgreen:

comunque la uno per me basta ed avanza...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

Aggiornamento: io ho detto sì al viaggio in cambio della sua promessa (quanto durerà?) di non sentirla più. Dice che lui al viaggio ci tiene troppo perché le nostre vacanze passate sono tra i nostri momenti più sereni e felici e spera di ripetere... 
Ah, però ha ribadito che non è che se non la sente più torna ad amarmi eh (mica me lo fossi sbadatamente scordato :rotfl


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> 2) non usa praticamente pc a casa ed i cellulari sono identici e spesso capita che ce li scambiamo per errore...SENZA PARANOIE...
> 3) non ha uscite con le amiche perche' si esce sempre insieme con rispettive mogli e mariti...


Questi sono due punti che ci hanno accomunato fino a qualche mese fa...


----------



## Sterminator (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Questi sono due punti che ci hanno accomunato fino a qualche mese fa...


Ma ti ripeto che a differenza tua da me non si farebbe toccare....e lo trovo anche comprensibile...

non e' una che scopa turandosi il naso...

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma ti ripeto che a differenza tua da me non si farebbe toccare....e lo trovo anche comprensibile...
> 
> non e' una che scopa turandosi il naso...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:


a differenza mia? Io non sono stata con nessun altro finora (e al momento, anche se magari per poco) neppure lui...


----------



## Sterminator (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Aggiornamento: io ho detto sì al viaggio in cambio della sua promessa (quanto durerà?) di non sentirla più. Dice che lui al viaggio ci tiene troppo perché le nostre vacanze passate sono tra i nostri momenti più sereni e felici e spera di ripetere...
> Ah, però ha ribadito che non è che se non la sente più torna ad amarmi eh (mica me lo fossi sbadatamente scordato :rotfl


Beh comunque io mi sentirei una merda se mia moglie per non farmi andar via si esibisse in prestazioni anche superiori a prima...

vuol dire che starei solo per la figa...

bella consolazione...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> a differenza mia? Io non sono stata con nessun altro finora (e al momento, anche se magari per poco) neppure lui...


Nel senso che se le dicessi in faccia che non l'amo piu' o nun me ne frega piu' un cazzo di lei, manco co' Hubble me la farebbe vedere....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

anzi staremmo anche in stabili diversi...

avendo 2oanni mi' fija manco gli alibi ce sarebbero...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Nel senso che se le dicessi in faccia che non l'amo piu' o nun me ne frega piu' un cazzo di lei, manco co' Hubble me la farebbe vedere....
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


ehhh che ci vuoi fare... Non tutte sono donne vere come tua moglie! :up:


----------



## Sterminator (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> ehhh che ci vuoi fare... Non tutte sono donne vere come tua moglie! :up:


ho aggiunto dopo...non e' tanto l'essere vere ma avendo mia figlia ormai 20 anni non ci sarebbero manco alibi per restare insieme...

ma quest'ipotesi e' speculare perche' anch'io la sfankulerei a razzo se nel caso...


----------



## Niko74 (19 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Nel senso che se le dicessi in faccia che non l'amo piu' o nun me ne frega piu' un cazzo di lei, *manco co' Hubble me la farebbe vedere....*
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


AH AH AH :rotfl::rotfl:
Mi son cappottato dalle risate :mrgreen:


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ho aggiunto dopo...non e' tanto l'essere vere ma avendo mia figlia ormai 20 anni non ci sarebbero manco alibi per restare insieme...
> 
> ma quest'ipotesi e' speculare perche' anch'io la sfankulerei a razzo se nel caso...


ti garantisco che "senza alibi", pur soffrendo molto, me ne sarei già andata io


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> 1) conoscendo mia moglie, se trombasse fuori, da me non si farebbe toccare...
> 
> 2) non usa praticamente pc a casa ed i cellulari sono identici e spesso capita che ce li scambiamo per errore...SENZA PARANOIE...
> 
> ...


Fino al punto 3 ho sperato di poter dialogare.
Arrivata al 4 ho capito perchè ci ho messo un'ora prima di decidere se domandartelo o no e mi sono pentita di averlo fatto
Prima di dare del coglione a mio marito pensa a quanto lo sei tu.....

Sei veramente una persona limitata che vive di certezze che nessuno può avere. Puoi amare e fidarti ciecamente di tua moglie, e sicuramente fai bene, ma i 3 punti che hai scritto non significano nulla.
Anche Lothar non esce con gli amici, non usa computer e cellulari a casa. Per il putno 1 dovrebbe aver provato a scopare con un altro per sapere che da te non si farebbe toccare.

ah dimenticavo! Il punto 3 la accumuna anche al mio amico. Mai uscito una sera solo con gli amici:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Niko74 (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> ehhh che ci vuoi fare... Non tutte sono donne vere come tua moglie! :up:


Ma no, la questione secondo me è diversa....nel tuo caso sei tu che ancora prova qualcosa per lui, nel caso di Stermi o mio....è la traditrice (o ipotetica nel caso ditermi)  che non riuscirebbe a stare con me pensando all'altro.

Pure io se vedessi in mia moglie "qualcosa" probabilmente non avrei problemi a cercarla. Ora come ora invece lei non mi cerca e io di certo non striscio ai suoi piedi per "farmi ciulare"


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> ehhh che ci vuoi fare... Non tutte sono donne vere come tua moglie! :up:


La coppia perfetta.......


----------



## Niko74 (19 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Fino al punto 3 ho sperato di poter dialogare.
> Arrivata al 4 ho capito perchè ci ho messo un'ora prima di decidere se domandartelo o no e mi sono pentita di averlo fatto
> Prima di dare del coglione a mio marito pensa a quanto lo sei tu.....
> 
> ...


Beh...però io sto provando con mano e posso confermare 
Diciamo che prima di essere beccata se la cercavo io non mi rifiutava, ma che lei di sua iniziativa mi cercasse non ne ne parla. Ora invece sono pure io ad aiutarla...lei non mi cerca uguale a prima e io la lascio li nel suo brodo a bollire


----------



## Sterminator (19 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Fino al punto 3 ho sperato di poter dialogare.
> Arrivata al 4 ho capito perchè ci ho messo un'ora prima di decidere se domandartelo o no e mi sono pentita di averlo fatto
> Prima di dare del coglione a mio marito pensa a quanto lo sei tu.....
> 
> ...


Beh te pensala come te pare ma io so' arrivato a 55anni con il mio modo di pensare ed agire e se capitasse adesso come ho gia' detto altre volte, al di la' del farmi incazzare per la delusione la sfankulerei e volerei in altri lidi...

io non ci rimetto un cazzo...

anzi...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (19 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> La coppia perfetta.......


Normale...quale perfetta...

le coppie perfette so' altre...

tipo la tua...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (19 Maggio 2011)

Ma l'astronave la parcheggiate facile quando venite a trovarci sulla terra ?

Perchè ridurre la faccenda ad un semplice "farsi trombare" ? Ma non potrebbe essere che quello è uno dei pochi momenti in cui una moglie innamorata sente ancora vicino il marito ?

Bho.......


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Beh...però io sto provando con mano e posso confermare
> Diciamo che prima di essere beccata se la cercavo io non mi rifiutava, ma che lei di sua iniziativa mi cercasse non ne ne parla. Ora invece sono pure io ad aiutarla...lei non mi cerca uguale a prima e io la lascio li nel suo brodo a bollire


E' diverso però. Finchè non l'hai scoperta, lei non ti cercava (prima lo faceva?) ma non ti respingeva. Adesso si sente "leggittimata" a non cercarti. Se tu la cercassi pensi che ti respingerebbe?

Quello che vorrei spiegare a Stermì è che tutti (o quasi) abbiamo la massima fiducia e pensiamo di conoscere i nostri partner al 100% ma in fondo non è così. Io ne sono la prova.
Io sono ben lieta che lui abbia un ottimo rapporto con sua moglie, ma da qui ad affermare che lui le corna non le ha mi sembra da presuntuosi.
Io ho sempre affermato che penso che mio marito non mi abbia mai tradito ma da qui a mettere le mani sul fuoco e a sbandierare la mia certezza credo che ce ne passi.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Beh...però io sto provando con mano e posso confermare
> Diciamo che prima di essere beccata se la cercavo io non mi rifiutava, ma che lei di sua iniziativa mi cercasse non ne ne parla. Ora invece sono pure io ad aiutarla...lei non mi cerca uguale a prima e io la lascio li nel suo brodo a bollire


Guarda su questo ti ammiro...piuttosto che elemosinare na scopata...

e scommetto che manco fuori andrai alla ricerca di cio' che non ti passa il convento...

tua moglie 'e stata una stupida a mandare in vacca tutto...


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Beh te pensala come te pare ma io so' arrivato a 55anni con il mio modo di pensare ed agire e se capitasse adesso come ho gia' detto altre volte, al di la' del farmi incazzare per la delusione la sfankulerei e volerei in altri lidi...
> 
> io non ci rimetto un cazzo...
> 
> ...


Questo mi era ben chiaro mettevo in discussione il tuo essere certo di una cosa di cui non puoi essere.


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma l'astronave la parcheggiate facile quando venite a trovarci sulla terra ?
> 
> Perchè ridurre la faccenda ad un semplice "farsi trombare" ? Ma non potrebbe essere che quello è uno dei pochi momenti in cui una moglie innamorata sente ancora vicino il marito ?
> 
> Bho.......


eh... pare a tutti loro così difficile da comprendere...


----------



## Sabina (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> ho già pure pagato i biglietti aerei e il soggiorno...
> Scusa, ma che stima dovrei guadagnare da lui? Stiamo insieme da 10 anni, abbiamo deciso di fare due figlie e una serie di progetti comuni. I sono quella di prima dentro, ho avuto solo un carico maggiore da portare sulle spalle. Che stima mi devo guadagnare? Ti assicuro, se magari non l'hai mai provato, che non è bello strisciare davanti a un uomo che dice di non provare più amore per te, ma solo l'affetto perché sei la madre dei suoi figli... A me pare che sto già tenendo duro a sufficienza...


Immagino che tu stia soffrendo molto, anzi moltissimo. Ma se mio marito mi dicesse che sta con me solo per affetto e figli lo lascerei libero e libera vorrei essere io. Non e' una decisione che si prende su due piedi, e immagino che fu stia facendo il tuo percorso.... e certo da fuori e' tutto più facile.
La stima e' soprattutto per te stessa, e anche perché lui in futuro se ti perde possa capire che ha perso una grande donna.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma l'astronave la parcheggiate facile quando venite a trovarci sulla terra ?
> 
> *Perchè ridurre la faccenda ad un semplice "farsi trombare" ? Ma non potrebbe essere che quello è uno dei pochi momenti in cui una moglie innamorata sente ancora vicino il marito ?*
> 
> Bho.......


Quoto.
Per cortesia tu e Kid potete scrivere una volta una cosa che non condivido?


----------



## Sterminator (19 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma l'astronave la parcheggiate facile quando venite a trovarci sulla terra ?
> 
> Perchè ridurre la faccenda ad un semplice "farsi trombare" ? Ma non potrebbe essere che quello è uno dei pochi momenti in cui una moglie innamorata sente ancora vicino il marito ?
> 
> Bho.......


secondo me c'e' un gioco dei ruoli che s'e' modificato  e come dice lo psicoterapeuta e' una partita a poker ove vince chi bleffa meglio...

figurati come bleffa Lemon che sbraca in questo modo e fa vedere le sue carte...


----------



## Daniele (19 Maggio 2011)

Oh, io sono certo delle mie non corna attuali, ma è tutto da ringraziare al mio essere fuori dagli schemi. Appena la mia ragazza si abituerà dovrò darmi da fare!!!


----------



## Niko74 (19 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' diverso però. Finchè non l'hai scoperta, lei non ti cercava (prima lo faceva?) ma non ti respingeva. Adesso si sente "leggittimata" a non cercarti. *Se tu la cercassi pensi che ti respingerebbe?*
> 
> Quello che vorrei spiegare a Stermì è che tutti (o quasi) abbiamo la massima fiducia e pensiamo di conoscere i nostri partner al 100% ma in fondo non è così. Io ne sono la prova.
> Io sono ben lieta che lui abbia un ottimo rapporto con sua moglie, ma da qui ad affermare che lui le corna non le ha mi sembra da presuntuosi.
> Io ho sempre affermato che penso che mio marito non mi abbia mai tradito ma da qui a mettere le mani sul fuoco e a sbandierare la mia certezza credo che ce ne passi.


Probabilmente non mi respingerebbe. Nemmeno prima mi cercava più di tanto, o meglio non ne aveva bisogno perché ero io a prendere l'iniziativa.

Concordo con te sul fatto della fiducia al 100% per il partner, le mani sul fuoco non si possono mettere per nessuno :up:
Lo scrivo adesso, mente 2 mesi fa la pensavo come Stermi


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Immagino che tu stia soffrendo molto, anzi moltissimo. Ma se mio marito mi dicesse che sta con me solo per affetto e figli lo lascerei libero e libera vorrei essere io. Non e' una decisione che si prende su due piedi, e immagino che fu stia facendo il tuo percorso.... e certo da fuori e' tutto più facile.
> La stima e' soprattutto per te stessa, e anche perché lui in futuro se ti perde possa capire che ha perso una grande donna.


grazie sabrina per aver capito. Se le cose non cambieranno è così andrà, perché neppure io voglio vivere una vita con un marito che è solo coinquilino, nonostante i figli. 
Mi sto solo prendendo del tempo perché,appena io parlo di separazione, lui mi chiede continuamente di aspettare per fare chiarezza in se stesso. Poi non la fa, ma me lo chiede (pure oggi è capitato)


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Probabilmente non mi respingerebbe. Nemmeno prima mi cercava più di tanto, o meglio non ne aveva bisogno perché ero io a prendere l'iniziativa.
> 
> Concordo con te sul fatto della fiducia al 100% per il partner, le mani sul fuoco non si possono mettere per nessuno :up:
> *Lo scrivo adesso, mente 2 mesi fa la pensavo come Stermi*


 
Sai quante cose pensavo io fino a tre anni fà e ho dovuto smontare i  miei castelli....
Adesso ho capito che non posso essere categorica, e sinceramente sono contenta di riuscire a vedere qualche sfumatura tra il bianco e il nero


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> *Probabilmente non mi respingerebbe. Nemmeno prima mi cercava più di tanto, o meglio non ne aveva bisogno perché ero io a prendere l'iniziativa.*
> 
> Concordo con te sul fatto della fiducia al 100% per il partner, le mani sul fuoco non si possono mettere per nessuno :up:
> Lo scrivo adesso, mente 2 mesi fa la pensavo come Stermi


Però siamo sicuri (è sicuro) che la moglie di Stermì non lo farebbe.......Vedi dove sta l'incongruenza tra la realtà che non conosce e quello che dice


----------



## Sterminator (19 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo mi era ben chiaro mettevo in discussione il tuo essere certo di una cosa di cui non puoi essere.


Metti pure in discussione quanto ti pare....a me nun me sposta di un millimetro...


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Oh, io sono certo delle mie* non corna attuali, ma è tutto da ringraziare al mio essere fuori dagli schemi. Appena la mia ragazza si abituerà dovrò darmi da fare!!!


Nel tuo caso la certezza è ancora più grave. Visto che ti è successo come fai a credere che non possa ricapitare?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Metti pure in discussione quanto ti pare....*a me nun me sposta di un millimetro*...


Non avevo dubbi..........Pensa ero convinta tu fossi una persona aperta al dialogo, capace di mettersi in discussione e ammettere quando potrebbe in un'eventualità remotissima sbagliare
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (19 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> figurati come bleffa Lemon che sbraca in questo modo e fa vedere le sue carte...


Sei costretto a bluffare se vuoi vincere il piatto con due sette, che sono le carte del marito di Lemon, lei invece in mano ha un bel full servito, non ha bisogno di bluffare, anzi, magari ci cascasse il marito a rilanciare.........

Perchè Lemon dovrebbe bluffare, ovvero comportarsi in maniera diversa da quello che è, se ha le carte vincenti in mano ? Il marito la cerca nel letto ? E lei gli risponde: "Stronzo, lo vedi ? Sono tua moglie, ti voglio bene, certo che voglio fare l'amore con te". Lei in quel momento cala il full, purtroppo è il marito che non capisce che un full vince sempre contro due sette.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Probabilmente non mi respingerebbe. Nemmeno prima mi cercava più di tanto, o meglio non ne aveva bisogno perché ero io a prendere l'iniziativa.
> 
> Concordo con te sul fatto della fiducia al 100% per il partner, le mani sul fuoco non si possono mettere per nessuno :up:
> Lo scrivo adesso, mente 2 mesi fa la pensavo come Stermi


si' pero' mettici qualche variabile diversa, tipo 52anni di mia moglie, i 20anni di mia figlia e nessun problema economico a separarci....

se fosse cosi' di merda la vita con me ...da mo'...:mrgreen:

un altro come me 'ndo' o' trova?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (19 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sei costretto a bluffare se vuoi vincere il piatto con due sette, che sono le carte del marito di Lemon, lei invece in mano ha un bel full servito, non ha bisogno di bluffare, anzi, magari ci cascasse il marito a rilanciare.........
> 
> Perchè Lemon dovrebbe bluffare, ovvero comportarsi in maniera diversa da quello che è, se ha le carte vincenti in mano ? Il marito la cerca nel letto ? E lei gli risponde: "Stronzo, lo vedi ? Sono tua moglie, ti voglio bene, certo che voglio fare l'amore con te". Lei in quel momento cala il full, purtroppo è il marito che non capisce che un full vince sempre contro due sette.


ti quoto


----------



## Sterminator (19 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non avevo dubbi..........Pensa ero convinta tu fossi una persona aperta al dialogo, capace di mettersi in discussione e ammettere quando potrebbe in un'eventualità remotissima sbagliare
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ti diro', per come son fatto, faccio i funerali solo se c'e' il morto....

nel caso sarai la prima a saperlo, GIURO.....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sabina (19 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma tu che ne sai che risulvi le cose scopando con un altro?
> Scusa ma decisamente sai come si trova psicologicamente Lemon? Non la puoi capire e sappi che lei fa questo solo per resistere a questa cosa orribile, ci andrà di mezzo probabilmente la ragazza, ma lei lo fa solo per non fare quello che farà a lei su di lui, solo per quel residuo di amore ce può rimanere.
> Lemon se ne accorgerà più avanti che le loro strade si separeranno di certo, lui ha scalfito troppo di lei.
> Nausicaa, per me una persona che non riesce dare fedeltà deve prendere atto che è meglio che se ne stia sola a vita, quello è il minimo da dare in una relazione, se non lo si vuole si è adatti alla vita in solitaria e quindi via.


Che ne so? So che sta soffrendo e la vita non mai una passeggiata per nessuno. Non hai il monopolio della comprensione della sofferenza.
Io non "risolvo" le cose scopando un altro, tu che ne sai?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> si' pero' mettici qualche variabile diversa, tipo 52anni di mia moglie, i 20anni di mia figlia e nessun problema economico a separarci....
> 
> se fosse cosi' di merda la vita con me ...da mo'...:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Ma perchè parli di separazione. Mica è detto che se ha una relazione voglia separarsi. Magari con te la vita è tutt'altro che di merda, ma le cpaita una tranvata dalla quale poi rinsavisce. Tu non ti accorgi di nulla e la vita prosegue

Per la parte grassettata: è la prima volta che le tue faccine hanno un significato dopo una frase


----------



## Sterminator (19 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sei costretto a bluffare se vuoi vincere il piatto con due sette, che sono le carte del marito di Lemon, lei invece in mano ha un bel full servito, non ha bisogno di bluffare, anzi, magari ci cascasse il marito a rilanciare.........
> 
> Perchè Lemon dovrebbe bluffare, ovvero comportarsi in maniera diversa da quello che è, se ha le carte vincenti in mano ? Il marito la cerca nel letto ? E lei gli risponde: "Stronzo, lo vedi ? Sono tua moglie, ti voglio bene, certo che voglio fare l'amore con te". Lei in quel momento cala il full, purtroppo è il marito che non capisce che un full vince sempre contro due sette.


Ma perche' dovrebbe ritornare a ricoprire il ruolo di moglie solo se ci sono determinati presupposti...

fino ad allora andasse di pippe...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *ti diro', per come son fatto, faccio i funerali solo se c'e' il morto....*
> 
> nel caso sarai la prima a saperlo, GIURO.....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Questo si che mi trova d'accordo ma è un filino diverso da quello che hai sostenuto fino ad ora:up:


----------



## Sterminator (19 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma perchè parli di separazione. Mica è detto che se ha una relazione voglia separarsi. Magari con te la vita è tutt'altro che di merda, ma le cpaita una tranvata dalla quale poi rinsavisce. Tu non ti accorgi di nulla e la vita prosegue
> 
> Per la parte grassettata: è la prima volta che le tue faccine hanno un significato dopo una frase


ma a sta tranvata tu con me e' impossibile che te la scampi....

so' troppo sensitivo...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma a sta tranvata tu con me e'* impossibile* che te la scampi....
> 
> so' troppo sensitivo...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (19 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo si che mi trova d'accordo ma è un filino diverso da quello che hai sostenuto fino ad ora:up:


E' perche' a te piace trovare quello che non c'e'...:mrgreen:

se per adesso con tutti gli imprevisti che capitano non ci sono gli elementi per sospettare, per me non c'e' il morto...

se vuoi l'ammazzo cosi' sei soddisfatta...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sabina (19 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...
> Daniele...
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...fidati...vacci piano...se la Saby si incazza...è almeno 10 matraini una sora l'altra...non dirle così...che la te copa...AHAHAHHAH....


Ah davvero?


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma l'astronave la parcheggiate facile quando venite a trovarci sulla terra ?
> 
> Perchè ridurre la faccenda ad un semplice "farsi trombare" ? Ma non potrebbe essere che quello è uno dei pochi momenti in cui una moglie innamorata sente ancora vicino il marito ?
> 
> Bho.......



Bravo.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E' perche' a te piace trovare quello che non c'e'...:mrgreen:
> 
> se per adesso con tutti gli imprevisti che capitano non ci sono gli elementi per sospettare, per me non c'e' il morto...
> 
> ...


Ma un conto è non sospettare un conto è esserne certo
Anch'io non ho il minimo sospetto su mio marito, ma come faccio ad averne la certezza....e guarda che stiamo insieme anche noi da 26 anni..


----------



## Sterminator (19 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ridi ridi che oggi e' giovedi' e ce stanno gli gnocchi...:mrgreen:

hai avuto solo culo ad avere quel marito...fidate...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sei costretto a bluffare se vuoi vincere il piatto con due sette, che sono le carte del marito di Lemon, lei invece in mano ha un bel full servito, non ha bisogno di bluffare, anzi, magari ci cascasse il marito a rilanciare.........
> 
> Perchè Lemon dovrebbe bluffare, ovvero comportarsi in maniera diversa da quello che è, se ha le carte vincenti in mano ? Il marito la cerca nel letto ? E lei gli risponde: "Stronzo, lo vedi ? Sono tua moglie, ti voglio bene, certo che voglio fare l'amore con te". Lei in quel momento cala il full, purtroppo è il marito che non capisce che un full vince sempre contro due sette.



bellissimo anche questo.
Tanto bello che mi trattengo dal lodare di nuovo il tuo micetto.
Che adoro.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ridi ridi che oggi e' giovedi' e ce stanno gli gnocchi...:mrgreen:
> 
> *hai avuto culo ad avere quel marito...fidate*...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Non ho bisogno che me lo dici, anche se nonostante tutto non è che a lui sia andata così male a trovare me..........
Non crederti superiore a lui perchè non lo sei


----------



## Sterminator (19 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma un conto è non sospettare un conto è esserne certo
> Anch'io non ho il minimo sospetto su mio marito, ma come faccio ad averne la certezza....e guarda che stiamo insieme anche noi da 26 anni..


Beh volendo qualche campanello ti dovrebbe suonare....:mrgreen:

io mica me ne sbatto di mia moglie, non faccio terzi gradi ma ...ma....

quasi...pero' co' nonscialanssssss...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## elena (19 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sei costretto a bluffare se vuoi vincere il piatto con due sette, che sono le carte del marito di Lemon, lei invece in mano ha un bel full servito, non ha bisogno di bluffare, anzi, magari ci cascasse il marito a rilanciare.........
> 
> Perchè Lemon dovrebbe bluffare, ovvero comportarsi in maniera diversa da quello che è, se ha le carte vincenti in mano ? Il marito la cerca nel letto ? E lei gli risponde: "Stronzo, lo vedi ? Sono tua moglie, ti voglio bene, certo che voglio fare l'amore con te". Lei in quel momento cala il full, purtroppo è il marito che non capisce che un full vince sempre contro due sette.


Ok su Lemon e su tutto quello che scrivi Tuba. 

Capisco Lemon. 
Io non so cosa farei al suo posto.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho bisogno che me lo dici, anche se nonostante tutto non è che a lui sia andata così male a trovare me..........
> Non crederti superiore a lui perchè non lo sei


Questo tuo proteggerlo e' veramente commovente...:mrgreen:

dopo tutto quello che gli combini/combinato...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Ok su Lemon e su tutto quello che scrivi Tuba.
> 
> Capisco Lemon.
> Io non so cosa farei al suo posto.


e nemmeno io avrei saputo cosa fare al mio posto. Infatti sto arrancando col rischio di sbagliare continuamente


----------



## Sterminator (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> e nemmeno io avrei saputo cosa fare al mio posto. Infatti sto arrancando col rischio di sbagliare continuamente


Io avrei preferito che tu avessi sbagliato nel non concederti fino al ripristino dei requisiti minimi dell'essere coppia...

e se tuo marito andava fuori a cercare cio' che non concedevi piu' era la controprova della sua pirlite acuta e fulminante...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## elena (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> e nemmeno io avrei saputo cosa fare al mio posto. Infatti sto arrancando col rischio di sbagliare continuamente


Tu sei tosta Lemon. Io dico sempre che in certe situazioni (e ce ne sono ben peggiori di queste) riusciamo a trovare in noi forze e risorse che neppure sospettavamo di avere.


----------



## elena (19 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Io avrei preferito che tu avessi sbagliato nel non concederti fino al ripristino dei requisiti minimi dell'essere coppia...
> 
> e se tuo marito andava fuori a cercare cio' che non concedevi piu' era la controprova della sua pirlite acuta e fulminante...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


A Stermi...

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=142751&postcount=91







Lemon scusami, d'ora in poi lo ignoro....


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> A Stermi...
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=142751&postcount=91
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (19 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> A Stermi...
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=142751&postcount=91
> 
> ...



Addio!!!:mrgreen:

minchia che perdita...stanotte nun se dorme...aspe' che me rileggo la tua storia...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> ok, sono proprio una stronza e quindi merito di essere lasciata...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...dai cucciola...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...dai nessuna si merita di venir lasciata eh? E specie di venir lasciata per un'altra...fa male eh quando chi amiamo preferisce un'altro eh?...

Casomai stai facendo la stronza...perchè...AHAHAHAHAAH...sei donna...e le tipe come te...AHAHAHAHAHAHA...mi sono molto simpatiche...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Fino al punto 3 ho sperato di poter dialogare.
> Arrivata al 4 ho capito perchè ci ho messo un'ora prima di decidere se domandartelo o no e mi sono pentita di averlo fatto
> Prima di dare del coglione a mio marito pensa a quanto lo sei tu.....
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH....maddai Farfalla...sono coppie alla vecchia e con mentalità meridionali no? Se una donna esce di casa da sola senza il marito...è putana no? AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH....
Magari faranno perfino un lavoro assieme...AHAHAHAHAHAHA...figurati se le è concesso avere il suo pc, il suo cellulare, la sua auto, le sue amiche, le sue uscite...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...pora donna...serva dell'uomo...AHAHAHAHAHAA...


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...dai cucciola...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...dai nessuna si merita di venir lasciata eh? E specie di venir lasciata per un'altra...fa male eh quando chi amiamo preferisce un'altro eh?...
> 
> Casomai stai facendo la stronza...perchè...AHAHAHAHAAH...sei donna...e le tipe come te...AHAHAHAHAHAHA...mi sono molto simpatiche...


 eddai... mica si può venire qui a cogliere solo una cazzata che ho fatto (fingermi lui in 5 sms) tra le mille cazzate e pure tra quelle buone e darmi della stronza così in fretta! 

E poi credo che nessuno mi leggerebbe manco più se descrivessi nel dettaglio solo quante lacrime ho versato


----------



## Sterminator (19 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH....maddai Farfalla...sono coppie alla vecchia e con mentalità meridionali no? Se una donna esce di casa da sola senza il marito...è putana no? AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH....
> Magari faranno perfino un lavoro assieme...AHAHAHAHAHAHA...figurati se le è concesso avere il suo pc, il suo cellulare, la sua auto, le sue amiche, le sue uscite...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...pora donna...serva dell'uomo...AHAHAHAHAHAA...


Ne avessi azzeccata una, mica due...incredibbbile..:mrgreen:

che sfiga che hai...fallito e pure sfighe'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## chiccavs (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> eh... non mi va spingerlo a cercare pure quello, oltre al resto, altrove :mrgreen: Se almeno una cosa funziona... usiamola


Sai una cosa, io ho detto ..no questa volta no voglio proprio vedere quanto valgo per lui non lo tengo con il sesso. Sono arrabbiata , non gliela do piu'...vuoi sapere cosa e' successo??All'inizio cè rimasto male...dopo qualche giorno a continuato a cercarmi e alla prima occasione si (20 gg dopo....) si e' trombato una brasiliana che gliela data tanto gentilmente e senza tanta fatica...e te dirai visto???te lo dico e' l'occasione per farlo cercare altrove...ma allora dove e' l'amore??? io ho rischiato e anche se delusa perche' ho capito che e' un ragazzino....lo rifarei


----------



## Minerva (19 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH....maddai Farfalla...sono coppie alla vecchia e con mentalità meridionali no? Se una donna esce di casa da sola senza il marito...è putana no? AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH....
> *Magari faranno perfino un lavoro assieme...AHAHAHAHAHAHA*...figurati se le è concesso avere il suo pc, il suo cellulare, la sua auto, le sue amiche, le sue uscite...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...pora donna...serva dell'uomo...AHAHAHAHAHAA...


 e quindi?


----------



## Sterminator (19 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> e quindi?


Ma adesso hai tempo da perdere?:mrgreen:

In un altro contesto dira' che e' er topp....pazienta n'attimino...

e' a molla di mutanda...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

pija la figura di merda che hai notato sui genitori e figli a cui non s'e' azzardato  di replicare.......

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> lothar, temo che tu non sia il tipo adatto per una 21enne in cerca di romanticherie eteree... Temo che andresti al sodo troppo in fretta! :rotfl:


 
invece si,al cell ho pochi rivali le incanto che e'un piacere....questa correrebbe qua'.....

Lemon scusa la tipa abita a Rm e voi a Mi?capisco bene?


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> invece si,al cell ho pochi rivali le incanto che e'un piacere....questa correrebbe qua'.....
> 
> Lemon scusa la tipa abita a Rm e voi a Mi?capisco bene?


no no! ma non mi fare andare nei dettagli che mica stiamo nel salotto di casa tua!


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> no no! ma non mi fare andare nei dettagli che mica stiamo nel salotto di casa tua!


Donna devi fornire dei dettagli se vuoi che Lothar colpisca nella notte...


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna devi fornire dei dettagli se vuoi che Lothar colpisca nella notte...


al momento giusto fornirò pure l'indirizzo di casa! :rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (19 Maggio 2011)

La squinzietta era calabrese mi pare.....o no ? 

Lothar attento che quelli sparano 

E poi la locride è pericolosa.....guarda se poi non cominciano a restituirtici un pezzo alla volta :mrgreen:


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

mmmmm la situazione si evolve! :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy: Mio marito è stato chiamato a un colloquio per andare a lavorare 3 mesi all'estero, 20 a casa, tre all'astero e così via... Indovinate? E' entusiasta! Quello che non se ne va da qui per il bene delle figlie passerebbe 9 mesi all'estero per ritrovare se stesso! :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Sterminator (19 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La squinzietta era calabrese mi pare.....o no ?
> 
> Lothar attento che quelli sparano
> 
> E poi la locride è pericolosa.....guarda se poi non cominciano a restituirtici un pezzo alla volta :mrgreen:


Magari...anche a Milano ormai hanno l'abitudine di sciogliere nell'acido e scaricare nelle fogne....

peccato Lo', che brutta fine in mezzo agli stronzi ed alle zoccole de fogna...nun to' meriti...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> mmmmm la situazione si evolve! :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy: Mio marito è stato chiamato a un colloquio per andare a lavorare 3 mesi all'estero, 20 a casa, tre all'astero e così via... Indovinate? E' entusiasta! Quello che non se ne va da qui per il bene delle figlie passerebbe 9 mesi all'estero per ritrovare se stesso! :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:



Eccheccazz proprio mo'? che combinasiun...

...altro che pizzo calabro....pizzo munno...

mo' pure la vedova bianca...


----------



## dave.one (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> mmmmm la situazione si evolve! :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy: Mio marito è stato chiamato a un colloquio per andare a lavorare 3 mesi all'estero, 20 a casa, tre all'astero e così via... Indovinate? E' entusiasta! Quello che non se ne va da qui per il bene delle figlie passerebbe 9 mesi all'estero per ritrovare se stesso! :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


L'entusiasmo può essere dato in parte dalla novità in se; ma ricordo bene che anni fa, quando cambiai lavoro, mi si prospettò la possibilità di frequenti viaggi all'estero. Non fui molto contento dell'idea inizialmente, e, per fortuna, questi "paventati" frequenti viaggi poi non ci furono. Ma comunque l'idea che più mi piaceva di un viaggio all'estero, a parte la curiosità di scoprire un nuovo posto, del compenso maggiorato che comunque ti viene in tasca, è quella di sapere di tornare a casa con la famiglia che ti accoglie con calore.
Ma forse ho divagato e non voglio assolutamente prendere la parte di tuo marito per questa sua scelta. Lui saprà benissimo perché è entusiasta; il suo entusiasmo è certamente fonte della tua (giusta) apprensione. Ho solo portato avanti la mia esperienza personale. ciao.


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> L'entusiasmo può essere dato in parte dalla novità in se; ma ricordo bene che anni fa, quando cambiai lavoro, mi si prospettò la possibilità di frequenti viaggi all'estero. Non fui molto contento dell'idea inizialmente, e, per fortuna, questi "paventati" frequenti viaggi poi non ci furono. Ma comunque l'idea che più mi piaceva di un viaggio all'estero, a parte la curiosità di scoprire un nuovo posto, del compenso maggiorato che comunque ti viene in tasca, è quella di sapere di tornare a casa con la famiglia che ti accoglie con calore.
> Ma forse ho divagato e non voglio assolutamente prendere la parte di tuo marito per questa sua scelta. Lui saprà benissimo perché è entusiasta; il suo entusiasmo è certamente fonte della tua (giusta) apprensione. Ho solo portato avanti la mia esperienza personale. ciao.


Grazie dave! Quello che lui dice è che, visto il suo immobilismo mentale e sentimentale, un'esperienza del genere potrebbe aiutarlo a "sentirsi vivo". Io ormai ascolto e non riesco più a metterlo a fuoco...


----------



## Tubarao (19 Maggio 2011)

Sono figlio di un padre che, almeno fino ai miei 17/18 anni, non vedevo per più di 7 mesi l'anno: ad esclusione del Nord America e dell'Europa dell'Est penso abbia lavorato in tutte le parti del mondo. Ogni volta che tornava a casa era ovviamente entusiasta di stare con la sua famiglia e con sua moglie......ma, era inevitabile, dopo un pò gli riprendeva la fregola e smaniava per ripartire, ma non ho mai pensato che non amasse stare con la sua famiglia anzi in molte occasioni lo abbiamo anche seguito ed è grazie a lui se ho avuto l'occasione di visitare un pò di mondo.

Piccolo OT: dopo una vita del genere è andato in pensiione a 60 anni e ne dimostrava 40 al massimo. Dopo un anno di pensione ne dimostrava 70.


----------



## Daniele (19 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> .
> 
> Piccolo OT: dopo una vita del genere è andato in pensiione a 60 anni e ne dimostrava 40 al massimo. Dopo un anno di pensione ne dimostrava 70.


Un anno di pensione gli hanno dato 30 anni in più...2 aqnni di pensione che hanno fatto??? Dai Tuba, che tu potrai sempre essere bello e giovane se vuoi...ti mummifichiamo.


----------



## Tubarao (19 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Un anno di pensione gli hanno dato 30 anni in più...2 aqnni di pensione che hanno fatto???


Immagina un pò.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Grazie dave! Quello che lui dice è che, visto il suo immobilismo mentale e sentimentale, un'esperienza del genere potrebbe aiutarlo a "sentirsi vivo". Io ormai ascolto e non riesco più a metterlo a fuoco...


Se con la tua presenza/vicinanza ha intrapreso una chattata non concretizzata solo per problemi logistici, figurati dove stara' da solo...

ale' sciambole...

comunque che se ne vada prima del chiarimento a te fara' venire l'ansia a 10000...sarebbe il caso che rinunciasse se non vuole dare adito a pensare che si voglia fare i cazzi suoi ben bene...


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Se con la tua presenza/vicinanza ha intrapreso una chattata non concretizzata solo per problemi logistici, figurati dove stara' da solo...
> 
> ale' sciambole...
> 
> comunque che se ne vada prima del chiarimento a te fara' venire l'ansia a 10000...sarebbe il caso che rinunciasse se non vuole dare adito a pensare che si voglia fare i cazzi suoi ben bene...


io non lo spingerò a rinunciare (comunque si tratta solo di un colloquio). Vorrà dire che anche io imparerò a stare senza di lui (con due figlie in più a carico però)

Spingerlo a rinunciare significherebbe averlo qui con un'altra colpa da addossarmi


----------



## Sterminator (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> io non lo spingerò a rinunciare (comunque si tratta solo di un colloquio). Vorrà dire che anche io imparerò a stare senza di lui (con due figlie in più a carico però)


Boh...per te sara' un inferno comunque.....


----------



## lothar57 (19 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Non si muore dai.....
> Diciamo che sono ritornato all'adolescenza :mrgreen: (e mo finiamola qui di scrivere ste cose sul post di Lemon )


 
insomma 4 mesi sono tanti...io mi stupisco se ne passano 4..ma di giorni.
Poi ognuno e'fatto a modo suo,una volta ho conosciuto una tipa che''affermava''di non farlo da 7 o 8 mesi,e infatti era intrattabile e sclero...


----------



## Papero (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> io non lo spingerò a rinunciare (comunque si tratta solo di un colloquio). Vorrà dire che anche io imparerò a stare senza di lui (con due figlie in più a carico però)
> 
> Spingerlo a rinunciare significherebbe averlo qui con un'altra colpa da addossarmi


Allora fanculizzalo


----------



## Eliade (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> io non lo spingerò a rinunciare (comunque si tratta solo di un colloquio). Vorrà dire che anche io imparerò a stare senza di lui (con due figlie in più a carico però)
> 
> Spingerlo a rinunciare significherebbe averlo qui con un'altra colpa da addossarmi


Ho letto la bellezza di 20 pagine (e bada lemon...non lo faccio mai!!  )...e alla fine l'aggiornamento stava alla penultima pagina...:unhappy:


Fai bene a non imporgli nulla...però dovesse mai avere quel lavoro, non potrai più controllarlo e la ragazzina è abbastanza grande per viaggiare da sola...:unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> io non lo spingerò a rinunciare (comunque si tratta solo di un colloquio). Vorrà dire che anche io imparerò a stare senza di lui (con due figlie in più a carico però)
> 
> Spingerlo a rinunciare significherebbe averlo qui con un'altra colpa da addossarmi


 condivido


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ho letto la bellezza di 20 pagine (e bada lemon...non lo faccio mai!!  )...e alla fine l'aggiornamento stava alla penultima pagina...:unhappy:
> 
> 
> Fai bene a non imporgli nulla...però dovesse mai avere quel lavoro, non potrai più controllarlo e la ragazzina è abbastanza grande per viaggiare da sola...:unhappy:


hai ragione, però io non posso passare la vita a stare appress a questa follia... Se se ne andrà magari riuscirò anche io a fare chiarezza... 

E grazie per la costanza nella lettura!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> insomma 4 mesi sono tanti...io mi stupisco se ne passano 4..ma di giorni.
> Poi ognuno e'fatto a modo suo,una volta ho conosciuto una tipa che''affermava''di non farlo da 7 o 8 mesi,e infatti era intrattabile e sclero...


Ma va a cagare Lothar!


----------



## Kid (19 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> insomma 4 mesi sono tanti...io mi stupisco se ne passano 4..ma di giorni.
> Poi ognuno e'fatto a modo suo,una volta ho conosciuto una tipa che''affermava''di non farlo da 7 o 8 mesi,e infatti era intrattabile e sclero...



Confermo. Dopo due mesi io somigliavo molto ad una donna sclerata. :mexican:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Confermo. Dopo due mesi io somigliavo molto ad una donna sclerata. :mexican:


Vai a cagare Kid!


----------



## Daniele (19 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma va a cagare Lothar!





quintina ha detto:


> Vai a cagare Kid!


Quintina, dovresti dare il confetto Falqui ai due!!! Non temere, ti capisco e secondo me si può vivere anche senza il sesso, ovvio se c'è tanto meglio, ma la vita non è solo quello e per  motivi vari si può stare anche mesi, poi si scopre che è un piacere...non una necessità.
In assurdo poi passando il tempo ed io divento calmo e serafinico. :mrgreen:
Ah, non temere Quinti, adesso vado a cagare!!!


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> mmmmm la situazione si evolve! :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy: Mio marito è stato chiamato a un colloquio per andare a lavorare 3 mesi all'estero, 20 a casa, tre all'astero e così via... Indovinate? E' entusiasta! Quello che non se ne va da qui per il bene delle figlie passerebbe 9 mesi all'estero per ritrovare se stesso! :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


Lemon è il fato che ti bacia.
Vedila dal lato positivo...
Tre mesi in cui lui è lontano da te e tu puoi riposarti eh?
Usala sta grande possibilità...eheheheheheh


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> insomma 4 mesi sono tanti...io mi stupisco se ne passano 4..ma di giorni.
> Poi ognuno e'fatto a modo suo,una volta ho conosciuto una tipa che''affermava''di non farlo da 7 o 8 mesi,e infatti era intrattabile e sclero...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA...quante sante verità amico mio...AHAHAHAHAHAAH...si è vero la mancanza di ciccio le rende nevrasteniche...AHAHAHAHAAHAH


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma va a cagare Lothar!


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....:carneval:


----------



## elena (19 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quintina, dovresti dare il confetto Falqui ai due!!! Non temere, ti capisco e secondo me si può vivere anche senza il sesso, ovvio se c'è tanto meglio, ma la vita non è solo quello e per  motivi vari si può stare anche mesi, poi si scopre che è un piacere...non una necessità.
> In assurdo poi passando il tempo ed io divento calmo e serafinico. :mrgreen:
> Ah, non temere Quinti, adesso vado a cagare!!!


Daniè...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2011)

Comunque Lemon mi sono ampiamente documentato con mia moglie...lei dice che magari quando è all'estero hai meno da fare eh?
Un conto è avere due bambini...un conto tre...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Comunque Lemon mi sono ampiamente documentato con mia moglie...lei dice che magari quando è all'estero hai meno da fare eh?
> Un conto è avere due bambini...un conto tre...


è vero



io amo andare all'estero!

Va beh, non è la stessa cosa... però... anche quando va via lui ora non mi scoccia più come una volta, quando i bimbi erano piccoli...


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Comunque Lemon mi sono ampiamente documentato con mia moglie...lei dice che magari quando è all'estero hai meno da fare eh?
> Un conto è avere due bambini...un conto tre...


per come sta messo ora ci ho pensato pure io :mrgreen:


Però oggettivamente sarebbe dura...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> per come sta messo ora ci ho pensato pure io :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> *Però oggettivamente sarebbe dura...*


perché dura? è questione di organizzarsi...

Io ho sempre fatto tutto da sola, quindi che lui ci sia oppure no non mi cambia molto dal lato pratico

quanti anni hanno le tue bambine?


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> perché dura? è questione di organizzarsi...
> 
> Io ho sempre fatto tutto da sola, quindi che lui ci sia oppure no non mi cambia molto dal lato pratico
> 
> quanti anni hanno le tue bambine?


Hanno 6 e 3 anni. Dura perché si tratta di gestirle sempre da sola. In settimana mi pare fattibilissimo, ma nei week end siamo proprio abituati a fare cose "come famiglia"...
E poi spero che loro non accusino troppo il colpo

Qualora capitasse ti chiederò consigli pratici!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Hanno 6 e 3 anni. Dura perché si tratta di gestirle sempre da sola. In settimana mi pare fattibilissimo, ma nei week end siamo proprio abituati a fare cose "come famiglia"...
> E poi spero che loro non accusino troppo il colpo
> 
> Qualora capitasse ti chiederò consigli pratici!


ce la puoi fare! sei donna!!!


----------



## lemon (20 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ce la puoi fare! sei donna!!!


in effetti, come condizione di partenza è privilegiata :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (20 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Vai a cagare Kid!


 
Senti Quintina il fatto che tu possa farne a meno,non deve implicare che tutti la pensino come te,certo che ti facevo donna fine e di classe,invece.....complimenti e grazie per l'invito...


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> io non lo spingerò a rinunciare (comunque si tratta solo di un colloquio). Vorrà dire che anche io imparerò a stare senza di lui (con due figlie in più a carico però)
> 
> *Spingerlo a rinunciare significherebbe averlo qui con un'altra colpa da addossarmi*



Hai tristemente ragione.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Hanno 6 e 3 anni. Dura perché si tratta di gestirle sempre da sola. In settimana mi pare fattibilissimo, ma nei week end siamo proprio abituati a fare cose "come famiglia"...
> E poi spero che loro non accusino troppo il colpo
> 
> Qualora capitasse ti chiederò consigli pratici!



Ho una sola figlia piccola, passo dei fine settimana da sola con lei -molto, molto meglio che passarli da sola mentre lei è col marito- e quando so fin dall'inizio che potrò essere serena con lei, tutto fila liscio. Organizzo piccole cose, una gita al mare, o al parco, con picnic semplice, o vedersi con amiche con figli, o andare in piscina...
Informandomi, ho scoperto tante attività interessanti che posso fare con lei nel fine settimana. Questi momenti di scoperta e novità riempiono anche il resto del tempo... se ne parla prima e dopo, si organizzano insieme le cose, etc etc.... ma lo sai meglio di me...

Guarda, quando per la prima volta ho dovuto tenere mia figlia da sola, completamente da sola, ero terrorizzata. Abituata ad essere in due, mi pareva impossibile. Invece.... è stancante, tanto, ma può essere addirittura più semplice, dal momento che sai che devi organizzarti da sola e non ci sono fraintendimenti discussioni etc etc. 
E magari, così mi dicono, la tua figlia grande si responsabilizzerà anche nei confronti della sorellina...


----------



## lemon (20 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ho una sola figlia piccola, passo dei fine settimana da sola con lei -molto, molto meglio che passarli da sola mentre lei è col marito- e quando so fin dall'inizio che potrò essere serena con lei, tutto fila liscio. Organizzo piccole cose, una gita al mare, o al parco, con picnic semplice, o vedersi con amiche con figli, o andare in piscina...
> Informandomi, ho scoperto tante attività interessanti che posso fare con lei nel fine settimana. Questi momenti di scoperta e novità riempiono anche il resto del tempo... se ne parla prima e dopo, si organizzano insieme le cose, etc etc.... ma lo sai meglio di me...
> 
> Guarda, quando per la prima volta ho dovuto tenere mia figlia da sola, completamente da sola, ero terrorizzata. Abituata ad essere in due, mi pareva impossibile. Invece.... è stancante, tanto, ma può essere addirittura più semplice, dal momento che sai che devi organizzarti da sola e non ci sono fraintendimenti discussioni etc etc.
> E magari, così mi dicono, la tua figlia grande si responsabilizzerà anche nei confronti della sorellina...


grazie per la tua esperienza "positiva". Io tra l'altro ho notato che quando siamo sole noi tre loro sono anche più gestibili, proprio perché io sono più libera di gestirle come mi va...


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> grazie per la tua esperienza "positiva". Io tra l'altro ho notato che quando siamo sole noi tre loro sono anche più gestibili, proprio perché io sono più libera di gestirle come mi va...



Esattamente. Non ci sono contrasti tra un modo di vedere e l'altro -non dico liti ovviamente, ma anche solo l'occhiata di disapprovazione se dai ciuccio o pezzo di pane o il moto di fastidio se le piccole preferiscono una cosa che hai proposto tu, o se le piccole sono stanche per una attività su cui ha insistito lui...

Più faticoso, ma meno stressante. Garantito.


----------



## lemon (20 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Esattamente. Non ci sono contrasti tra un modo di vedere e l'altro -non dico liti ovviamente, ma anche solo l'occhiata di disapprovazione se dai ciuccio o pezzo di pane o il moto di fastidio se le piccole preferiscono una cosa che hai proposto tu, o se le piccole sono stanche per una attività su cui ha insistito lui...
> 
> Più faticoso, ma meno stressante. Garantito.


quanta verità! :up:


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lemon è il fato che ti bacia.
> Vedila dal lato positivo...
> Tre mesi in cui lui è lontano da te e tu puoi riposarti eh?
> Usala sta grande possibilità...eheheheheheh


Vero. E' un'opportunità. A volte allontanarsi fa bene. E anche misurarsi con se stessi.


----------



## Sterminator (20 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Vero. E' un'opportunità. A volte allontanarsi fa bene. E anche misurarsi con se stessi.


Per me in questa fase, all'estero non si sentira' addosso gabbie psicologiche e si dara' tranquillamente alla pazza gioia senza sensi di colpa...


----------



## lemon (20 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Per me in questa fase, all'estero non si sentira' addosso gabbie psicologiche e si dara' tranquillamente alla pazza gioia...


Lo invidi eh...


----------



## Sterminator (20 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Lo invidi eh...


Perche' pensi che il mio attrezzo sia sotto chiave?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Se volessi diventerei Inseminetor, ma non volessi perche' sto bene cosi'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (20 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Perche' pensi che il mio attrezzo sia sotto chiave?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


ed  è difficile far capire che non è un accontentarsi ma l'esatto contrario


----------



## lemon (20 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ed  è difficile far capire che non è un accontentarsi ma l'esatto contrario


uhe, io però scherzavo... Neppure io mi sono mai accontentata scegliendo di non tradire


----------



## Sterminator (20 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ed  è difficile far capire che non è un accontentarsi ma l'esatto contrario


Infatti, pero' nei loro panni ce sta sempre la dissonanza cognitiva da ridurre...non dimentiamolo...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Niko74 (20 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ed  è difficile far capire che non è un accontentarsi ma l'esatto contrario


No che non è difficile da capire, per me E' cosi :up:


----------



## Amoremio (20 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma l'astronave la parcheggiate facile quando venite a trovarci sulla terra ?
> 
> Perchè ridurre la faccenda ad un semplice "farsi trombare" ? Ma non potrebbe essere che quello è uno dei pochi momenti in cui una moglie innamorata sente ancora vicino il marito ?
> 
> Bho.......


non potendo approvare, quoto :up::up:


----------



## Amoremio (20 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma un conto è non sospettare un conto è esserne certo
> Anch'io non ho il minimo sospetto su mio marito, ma come faccio ad averne la certezza....e guarda che stiamo insieme anche noi da 26 anni..


sarai mica la moglie di stermi? 

sai che scoop :carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (20 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non potendo approvare, quoto :up::up:


Ad uno che ti dice in faccia che nun te caga piu'?

Mah...


----------



## Sterminator (20 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sarai mica la moglie di stermi?
> 
> sai che scoop :carneval:


Mi' moje nun se' ridotta le tette...tze'...

l'avrei fatta rinchiude in manicomio...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (20 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La squinzietta era calabrese mi pare.....o no ?
> 
> Lothar attento che quelli sparano
> 
> E poi la locride è pericolosa.....guarda se poi non cominciano a restituirtici un pezzo alla volta :mrgreen:


il resto mancia :carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (20 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> io non lo spingerò a rinunciare (comunque si tratta solo di un colloquio). Vorrà dire che anche io imparerò a stare senza di lui (con due figlie in più a carico però)
> 
> Spingerlo a rinunciare significherebbe averlo qui con un'altra colpa da addossarmi


quoto


----------



## Amoremio (20 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma va a cagare Lothar!


la clonazione è vietata dalla legge :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sarai mica la moglie di stermi?
> 
> sai che scoop :carneval:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Senti Quintina il fatto che tu possa farne a meno,non deve implicare che tutti la pensino come te,certo che ti facevo donna fine e di classe,invece.....complimenti e grazie per l'invito...


Donna fine e di classe non me l'aveva mai detto nessuno!

Con chi credi di parlare???

Non ti permettere mai più!

Io sono tamarra dentro e fuori!


----------



## Tubarao (20 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Donna fine e di classe non me l'aveva mai detto nessuno!
> 
> Con chi credi di parlare???
> 
> ...


E lurida...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E lurida...


That goes without saying, darling


Traduzione: ca va sans dire, mon cher


----------



## Sterminator (20 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Donna fine e di classe non me l'aveva mai detto nessuno!
> 
> Con chi credi di parlare???
> 
> ...


e komunista...

sta zozza..

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (20 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> That goes without saying, darling
> 
> 
> Traduzione: ca va sans dire, mon cher



Quanto me piasce quando me dici le cose co è lingue straniere :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quanto me piasce quando me dici le cose co è lingue straniere :rotfl::rotfl:


Sta attento che te faccio pure un frullato di lingua (straniera)


----------



## lothar57 (20 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Donna fine e di classe non me l'aveva mai detto nessuno!
> 
> Con chi credi di parlare???
> 
> ...


sul serio???sarai mica una di quelle che gira vestita di sei colori che non c'entrano niente l'uno con l'altro,il tutto made in Cina?Ovvio senza trucco,rossetto,niente...sei cosi'??


----------



## Tubarao (20 Maggio 2011)

Proletaria insaid. :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (20 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La squinzietta era calabrese mi pare.....o no ?
> 
> Lothar attento che quelli sparano
> 
> E poi la locride è pericolosa.....guarda se poi non cominciano a restituirtici un pezzo alla volta :mrgreen:


 
ahhh ma la'basta avere l'amico dell'amico,poi puoi parcheggiare anche la Ferrari, e la trovi intatta,lavata,con il pieno........


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sul serio???sarai mica una di quelle che gira vestita di sei colori che non c'entrano niente l'uno con l'altro,il tutto made in Cina?Ovvio senza trucco,rossetto,niente...sei cosi'??


Come colori sono piuttosto dark...


E senza trucco non esco nemmeno x buttare la spazzatura!


Ma non e' da queste cose che si misura lo spirito tamarro


----------



## Sterminator (20 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Come colori sono piuttosto dark...
> 
> 
> E senza trucco non esco nemmeno x buttare la spazzatura!
> ...


Tra due domeniche a Malano sentirai il mio...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (20 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Come colori sono piuttosto dark...
> 
> 
> E senza trucco non esco nemmeno x buttare la spazzatura!
> ...


 
brava Quintina..sarebbe stato un colpo al cuore..davvero,allora si puo'dire elegante e di classe,come ''dovrebbero''essere ma non sono tutte le donne..


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Come colori sono piuttosto dark...
> 
> 
> E senza trucco non esco nemmeno x buttare la spazzatura!
> ...


 
Come si misura? Vorrei capire se ho lo spirito tamarro pure io perchè qualche dubbio ce l'ho.


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Per me in questa fase, all'estero non si sentira' addosso gabbie psicologiche e si dara' tranquillamente alla pazza gioia senza sensi di colpa...


Quindi la soluzione qual è? Mettergli le gabbie psicologiche?

Se io sapessi che mio marito non mi tradisce solo perchè gli sto addosso mi sentirei comunque molto triste.


----------



## Sterminator (20 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Quindi la soluzione qual è? Mettergli le gabbie psicologiche?
> 
> Se io sapessi che mio marito non mi tradisce solo perchè gli sto addosso mi sentirei comunque molto triste.


Beh se uno non attribuisce il vero valore alla parola liberta'/fiducia  dimostrandolo nei fatti, che fai? gli lasci liberta' di ciulata ed anche senza controllo?

massi', laviamo anche le mutande dell'amichetta e non chiediamo di rendere conto a chi si e' cornificato..

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

poi con calma potresti spiegare tu come intendi il metodo per riconquistare nei fatti la fiducia di tuo marito...


----------



## Amoremio (20 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Beh se uno non attribuisce il vero valore alla parola liberta'/fiducia dimostrandolo nei fatti, che fai? gli lasci liberta' di ciulata ed anche senza controllo?
> 
> massi', laviamo anche le mutande dell'amichetta e non chiediamo di rendere conto a chi si e' cornificato..
> 
> ...


gli lasci la libertà di fare le sue scelte
e eventualmente di piangersele poi

che resti perchè lo metto al guinzaglio che senso avrebbe?
e poi che fai?
passi la vita a fare il cane da guardia?


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Beh se uno non attribuisce il vero valore alla parola liberta'/fiducia dimostrandolo nei fatti, che fai? gli lasci liberta' di ciulata ed anche senza controllo?
> 
> massi', laviamo anche le mutande dell'amichetta e non chiediamo di rendere conto a chi si e' cornificato..
> 
> ...


Se uno attribuisce alle parole libertà/fiducia un valore diverso da quello che attribuisco io, o non sto insieme a lui, oppure provo a vedere se parlando e ragionando si arriva a una visione affine.

Certamente non scelgo la via del controllo. Per me sarebbe come svilire me stessa.

Premesso poi che io non devo riconquistare la fiducia di nessuno, perchè sono la persona più affidabile che conosca , credo che il dialogo aperto e sincero sia la via migliore per ricostruire un rapporto di fiducia.
Se si parla tanto e si condivide davvero, la fiducia viene da sé.
Non c'è fiducia se non si comunica, se ciascuno se ne sta arroccato sulle proprie posizioni, se si giudica l'altro e non gli si dà la possibilità di manifestare il proprio pensiero.

La libertà, per me, è il miglior presupposto della fiducia.


----------



## elena (20 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Se uno attribuisce alle parole libertà/fiducia un valore diverso da quello che attribuisco io, o non sto insieme a lui, oppure provo a vedere se parlando e ragionando si arriva a una visione affine.
> 
> Certamente non scelgo la via del controllo. Per me sarebbe come svilire me stessa.
> 
> ...


Devo dare un po' di reputazione in giro prima di darla nuovamente a te, quindi ti quoto in toto. :up:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Come si misura? Vorrei capire se ho lo spirito tamarro pure io perchè qualche dubbio ce l'ho.


Be' io ad esempio insulto la gente mentre guido, ascolto la musica a palla e canto e tamburello con le mani sul volante, poi parlo da sola e impreco in inglese, insulto i manifesti elettorali con la faccia della Moratti che ride, in metropolitana rido da sola pensando ai fatti miei... Dico tante parolacce (da quando ho i bambini ne dico meno... ma ho fatto fatica ad abituarmi)... Ho lo smalto d'oro... Ho sempre gli occhiali da sole... Ho 3 tatuaggi!!!


----------



## Sterminator (21 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Se uno attribuisce alle parole libertà/fiducia un valore diverso da quello che attribuisco io, o non sto insieme a lui, oppure provo a vedere se parlando e ragionando si arriva a una visione affine.
> 
> Certamente non scelgo la via del controllo. Per me sarebbe come svilire me stessa.
> 
> ...


Beh qui avete dimostrato che il vero valore che l'altro/a attribuisce alla liberta'/fedelta' lo si scopre in corsa...:mrgreen: perche' oseno' con quei presupposti nessuno si sposerebbe..a parte qualche caso patologico che bazzica anche qua...:mrgreen:

quindi ritengo superflua tutta l'impalcatura del tuo post perche' e' logico che se non si sospetta del partner e non si e' affetti da gelosie a livelli  patologici non si controlla un chez....

mentre ritengo inevitabile che dopo la scoperta delle corna invece si metta in atto un controllo maggiore, le orecchie stiano meglio aperte per captare i piu' piccoli segnali, tanto piu' se il partner non attua di sua sponte comportamenti trasparenti che non lascino dubbi e non generino ansie inutili...trasparenza che invece tu dai per scontata ma nei fatti si verifica di rado e nelle storie che raccontate, mai....

mi sembrava evidente quando allertarsi e stare in campana...

comunque forse ricordo male, ma mi pare che manco te e tuo marito abbiate attribuito valori univoci alla fedelta'-liberta' e che non siano cambiati in corso d'opera...

o mi sbaglio?


----------



## Sterminator (21 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> gli lasci la libertà di fare le sue scelte
> e eventualmente di piangersele poi
> 
> che resti perchè lo metto al guinzaglio che senso avrebbe?
> ...


Certo che io sarei per far scegliere in liberta' ma senza dare la liberta' di farsi i cazzi propri mentre si decide...e' troppo sfumato il concetto?..

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


ma che guinzaglio, dai....

piu' semplicemente, tu non devi darmi motivo di sospettare di te se vuoi riconquistare la mia fiducia...

sei tu e non io che deve sforzarsi...te tocca e devi anche abbozzare a  quelle che potresti chiamare pretese...

il rendere conto...

oseno' per il perdono e susseguenti t'attacchi...

niente di piu' e niente di meno...


----------



## danyla (21 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma tu che ne sai che risulvi le cose scopando con un altro?
> Scusa ma decisamente sai come si trova psicologicamente Lemon? Non la puoi capire e sappi che lei fa questo solo per resistere a questa cosa orribile, ci andrà di mezzo probabilmente la ragazza, ma lei lo fa solo per non fare quello che farà a lei su di lui, solo per quel residuo di amore ce può rimanere.
> Lemon se ne accorgerà più avanti che le loro strade si separeranno di certo, lui ha scalfito troppo di lei.
> Nausicaa, per me una persona che non riesce dare fedeltà deve prendere atto che è meglio che se ne stia sola a vita, quello è il minimo da dare in una relazione, se non lo si vuole si è adatti alla vita in solitaria e quindi via.


La penso esattamente come te!!!!!!!!!!:up:


----------



## Caveja (21 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Tranquillo, sei uguale a molti altri e a molte altre, molto più semplice e lineare di quello che pensi.
> 
> Sicuramente un po' puritano anche tu.


da noi direbbero... un po' patacca :mexican:
sorry Lothar


----------



## Caveja (21 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Beh se uno non attribuisce il vero valore alla parola liberta'/fiducia  dimostrandolo nei fatti, che fai? gli lasci liberta' di ciulata ed anche senza controllo?
> 
> massi', laviamo anche le mutande dell'amichetta e non chiediamo di rendere conto a chi si e' cornificato..
> 
> ...


Sì ma Stermy, converrai che tenersi in casa un compagno che "vorrebbe ma non può", "se potesse lo farebbe" è peggio che andar di notte_ _, tanto vale lasciarlo libero, vedere come si comporta senza paletti di sorta e trarne le conclusioni :singleeye:


----------



## Sole (22 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Be' io ad esempio insulto la gente mentre guido, ascolto la musica a palla e canto e tamburello con le mani sul volante, poi parlo da sola e impreco in inglese, insulto i manifesti elettorali con la faccia della Moratti che ride, in metropolitana rido da sola pensando ai fatti miei... Dico tante parolacce (da quando ho i bambini ne dico meno... ma ho fatto fatica ad abituarmi)... Ho lo smalto d'oro... Ho sempre gli occhiali da sole... Ho 3 tatuaggi!!!


A parte lo smalto d'oro (ma ho il french verde smeraldo con decori e brillantini) , i tatuaggi e la faccia della Moratti (ma solo perchè non vivo a Milano) e le imprecazioni in inglese (perchè impreco in italiano) sono proprio come te! Quindi un po' di spirito tamarro alberga anche in me!


----------



## lothar57 (23 Maggio 2011)

Caveja ha detto:


> da noi direbbero... un po' patacca :mexican:
> sorry Lothar


 
ahahhaha sei venuto nel posto giusto patacca,sai che qua'grazie al sottoscritto si usano spesso parole romagnole,e'piaciuto molto invornito....ti troverai bene vedrai...at salut


----------



## Sterminator (23 Maggio 2011)

Caveja ha detto:


> Sì ma Stermy, converrai che tenersi in casa un compagno che "vorrebbe ma non può", "se potesse lo farebbe" è peggio che andar di notte_ _, tanto vale lasciarlo libero, vedere come si comporta senza paletti di sorta e trarne le conclusioni :singleeye:


Quindi te testi il tuo compagno lasciandolo libero di continuare la cornificazione sotto il tuo stesso tetto fino a che nun decide...senza dargli l'ansia del renderti conto di cio' che fa...

ne prendo atto ma non siamo tutti uguali...per fortuna...


----------



## Diletta (23 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Se uno attribuisce alle parole libertà/fiducia un valore diverso da quello che attribuisco io, o non sto insieme a lui, oppure provo a vedere se parlando e ragionando si arriva a una visione affine.
> 
> Certamente non scelgo la via del controllo. Per me sarebbe come svilire me stessa.
> 
> ...



Sole, ti vorrei chiedere se hai riacquistato piena fiducia nei suoi confronti o se, invece, anche la fiducia è destinata a non essere più pienamente acquisita e ad essere quindi parziale, e se c'è voluto tanto tempo. 

Ora come ora mi trovo nell'impossibilità di accordargliela, ce l'ho in minima parte nei suoi confronti, ma forse non è la cosa cui tengo di più 
nell'immediato.
Non controllo niente di lui, ma non perchè voglio fidarmi ancora di lui. Il motivo è che mi sto completamente perdendo in me stessa, mi sto analizzando, sto cercando di capire cosa voglio da questo rapporto: se lo voglio salvare o far naufragare, perchè ancora non mi è chiaro...  
Anche noi parliamo tanto, ma se in un primo periodo questo era per me essenziale per capire i fatti ora mi appare quasi superfluo, non fondamentale per la buona  riuscita della cosa.

Anche per me la libertà è prioritaria, mai e poi mai vorrò un marito che si comporta bene solo per il timore di essere scoperto o perchè siamo sposati. Detesto le forzature di qualsiasi tipo per opportunismo, convenienza, paura. Alcuni comportamenti conformisti sono inevitabili nella vita quotidiana specie nel mondo del lavoro, ma nella vita privata non li tollero. So che molte coppie si comportano invece così, esibendo una vita che non risponde ai desideri intimi dei singoli.
Io non voglio far parte di questa nutrita schiera.
Sto quindi ragionando, ce n'è tanto di materiale...

Io non voglio neanche che mio marito, alla fine del suo cammino terreno, possa avere dei rimpianti perchè si è "forzato" a non mancarmi di rispetto (diciamo così, anche se non credo fino in fondo a questo concetto).
Ma allora, qual è l'alternativa? Lasciarci per riappropriarci della nostra libertà di cui avvertiamo l'esigenza di tanto in tanto? 
Dare per scontato che la monogamia è una condizione innaturale per l'essere umano e arrivare a dei giusti compromessi per salvare una coppia che funzionava benissimo?

Sole, non so a quali conclusioni il vostro bel dialogo vi abbia portato, quali siano i pensieri di tuo marito al riguardo, mi riferisco a lui perchè è comunque lui ad aver preso quella deviazione a suo tempo.
Ti ringrazio se mi vorrai aiutare a fare un po' di luce dentro il mio animo.


----------



## Sterminator (23 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sole, ti vorrei chiedere se hai riacquistato piena fiducia nei suoi confronti o se, invece, anche la fiducia è destinata a non essere più pienamente acquisita e ad essere quindi parziale, e se c'è voluto tanto tempo.
> 
> Ora come ora mi trovo nell'impossibilità di accordargliela, ce l'ho in minima parte nei suoi confronti, ma forse non è la cosa cui tengo di più
> nell'immediato.
> ...


Da tradita a traditrice (o viceversa)...

bel dialogo che hanno e bell'aiuto che potrai avere...

auguri...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (23 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Da tradita a traditrice (o viceversa)...
> 
> bel dialogo che hanno e bell'aiuto che potrai avere...
> 
> ...


 
in effetti......mi sa'che stavolta ci azzecchi..come dice il tuo amico...
scherzi a parte stanno mettendo a confronto situazioni oggettivamente difficili,io potrei dare consigli forse ai traditori,ma ai traditi....


----------



## sienne (23 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sole, ti vorrei chiedere se hai riacquistato piena fiducia nei suoi confronti o se, invece, anche la fiducia è destinata a non essere più pienamente acquisita e ad essere quindi parziale, e se c'è voluto tanto tempo.
> 
> Ora come ora mi trovo nell'impossibilità di accordargliela, ce l'ho in minima parte nei suoi confronti, ma forse non è la cosa cui tengo di più
> nell'immediato.
> ...


 Cara Diletta,


  mi dispiace tanto leggere queste tue parole … 



  un piccolo consiglio te lo voglio dare … cerca di distrarti, di impegnarti, di cercare di allontanare questi pensieri così pesanti … ci vuole del tempo e avvolte bisogna dare questo spazio al mondo interiore, ma senza perderci la testa … devi scoprire per te, quando è il momento di parlare e quando è il momento del silenzio … lo straparlare avvolte può più nuocere che fare del bene … 



  … nel pensiero ti sto vicina … 

  sienne


----------



## lemon (23 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Quindi te testi il tuo compagno lasciandolo libero di continuare la cornificazione sotto il tuo stesso tetto fino a che nun decide...senza dargli l'ansia del renderti conto di cio' che fa...
> 
> ne prendo atto ma non siamo tutti uguali...per fortuna...


per quanto riguarda il mio caso, la sua partenza non è imminente (e neppure certa). Per come stiamo adesso io non ho alcuna intenzione di trattenerlo con le minacce ma cercando di recuperare il nostro rapporto (e non sono certo stata quella che lo ha lasciato libero di cornificarmi sotto il mio stesso tetto). Questa è la mia priorità, perché non posso che pensare all'"adesso".


----------



## Sterminator (23 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> per quanto riguarda il mio caso, la sua partenza non è imminente (e neppure certa). Per come stiamo adesso io non ho alcuna intenzione di trattenerlo con le minacce ma cercando di recuperare il nostro rapporto (e non sono certo stata quella che lo ha lasciato libero di cornificarmi sotto il mio stesso tetto). Questa è la mia priorità, perché non posso che pensare all'"adesso".


Ma quali minacce, scusa?

Dirgli che se deve rimanere a casa deve scordarsi di messaggiarti in faccia o al pc visto che la calabrese per fortuna e' a debita distanza?

So' minacce queste? al paese mio so' le regole basilari di una civile convivenza...e poi in base a come se comporta se pensa a ricostruire...

qua se firmano troppe cambiali in bianco...


----------



## Diletta (23 Maggio 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Cara Diletta,
> 
> 
> mi dispiace tanto leggere queste tue parole …
> ...



Sienne, ti ringrazio per il pensiero.
Non leggo più niente di te, come ti vanno le cose?


----------



## Diletta (23 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Da tradita a traditrice (o viceversa)...
> 
> bel dialogo che hanno e bell'aiuto che potrai avere...
> 
> ...




Quello che ha fatto lei mi interessa poco o nulla, da lei posso avere molto aiuto, invece. E' passata da una situazione simile e chi ha esperienza può essere sempre utile.
In più, è una donna molto intelligente.


----------



## Sterminator (23 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Quello che ha fatto lei mi interessa poco o nulla, da lei posso avere molto aiuto, invece. E' passata da una situazione simile e chi ha esperienza può essere sempre utile.
> In più, è una donna molto intelligente.


Si' pero' i ruoli so' inquinati essendo traditrice e tradita...

aggiungere auto-assoluzione quanto basta, servire freddo...:mrgreen:

comunque vediamo che te dice...


----------



## Sole (23 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sole, ti vorrei chiedere se hai riacquistato piena fiducia nei suoi confronti o se, invece, anche la fiducia è destinata a non essere più pienamente acquisita e ad essere quindi parziale, e se c'è voluto tanto tempo.


Posso dirti che prima avevo un'immagine di mio marito e del nostro rapporto molto diversa, un po' idealizzata, forse. Non facevo i conti con tante cose che probabilmente percepivo ma che, alla fine, preferivo non approfondire per quieto vivere.

Oggi mi fido più che di lui, di noi, del nostro rapporto. So che ci amiamo, percepisco la solidità del nostro legame, sento che è vitale, vivo e gode di ottima salute. Entrambi continuiamo ad andare in terapia (ognuno per conto suo, perchè i problemi da affrontare sono diversi) e sicuramente questo ci aiuta molto.

E' passato un anno e mezzo da quando ho scoperto di essere stata tradita e in questo periodo sono successe molte cose. Ho avuto molti dubbi per molto tempo. C'è stato un lungo periodo in cui ho preso in considerazione l'idea della separazione. Ma devo dire che lui ce l'ha messa tutta per fare chiarezza in se stesso e per comprendere il perchè di certe sue scelte. E alla fine il lavoro l'abbiamo fatto in due.

Che dirti, credo che tu faccia bene a concentrarti su te stessa, perchè devi avere ben chiari i confini oltre i quali non sei disposta ad andare. Ora è il momento di ridefinire il vostro equilibrio come individui e come coppia. Ed è anche giusto, in periodi come questi, lasciarsi aperte tutte le possibilità, inclusa quella di non giungere a una visione comune.
E' un perido di cambiamento, Diletta... coraggio!


----------



## Sole (23 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Si' pero' i ruoli so' inquinati essendo traditrice e tradita...
> 
> aggiungere auto-assoluzione quanto basta, servire freddo...:mrgreen:
> 
> comunque vediamo che te dice...


Non avevo letto!

Tranquillo Stermi, so essere obiettiva! E poi sono una traditrice per modo di dire eh... 15 anni di fedeltà assoluta e il tradimento in un periodo di crisi conclamata (tra l'altro subito confessato). Non sono una professionista!


----------



## Sterminator (23 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Non avevo letto!
> 
> Tranquillo Stermi, so essere obiettiva! E poi sono una traditrice per modo di dire eh... 15 anni di fedeltà assoluta e il tradimento in un periodo di crisi conclamata (tra l'altro subito confessato). Non sono una professionista!


Ho letto il post sopra e comunque per me non centrando la durata della partita ed il numero dei goal, ho avuto la conferma del perche' mi sembrasse molto incoerente il tuo post dell'altro giorno ove mettevi la trasparenza/fiducia condizione essenziale gia' in partenza  per un tuo rapporto con qualcuno, notando pero' che sia mancata del tutto sia da parte tua sia di tuo marito...

ora avete ricostruito dopo un 1 a 1 e palla al centro...

per quello dicevo che i ruoli sono inquinati...


----------



## Diletta (23 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> in effetti......mi sa'che stavolta ci azzecchi..come dice il tuo amico...
> scherzi a parte stanno mettendo a confronto situazioni oggettivamente difficili,io potrei dare consigli forse ai traditori,ma ai traditi....




...a pensarci bene, potresti avviare un'attività di consulenza per elargire consigli e suggerimenti per i traditori: tutte le strategie per non farsi sgamare, saper riconoscere a colpo d'occhio la perfetta partner traditrice, una cioè che si defili senza causare casini dopo la prima/seconda scopata (come vedi, me ne intendo poco), ecc. ecc...

E' un'idea?!
:idea::idea::idea:


----------



## Sterminator (23 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...a pensarci bene, potresti avviare un'attività di consulenza per elargire consigli e suggerimenti per i traditori: tutte le strategie per non farsi sgamare, saper riconoscere a colpo d'occhio la perfetta partner traditrice, una cioè che si defili senza causare casini dopo la prima/seconda scopata (come vedi, me ne intendo poco), ecc. ecc...
> 
> E' un'idea?!
> :idea::idea::idea:


Chiaramente con pubblicita' a tutta pagina sui giornali...:mrgreen:

pe' contrappasso pija e chiama la moglie?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lemon (23 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma quali minacce, scusa?
> Dirgli che se deve rimanere a casa deve scordarsi di messaggiarti in faccia o al pc visto che la calabrese per fortuna e' a debita distanza?
> So' minacce queste? al paese mio so' le regole basilari di una civile convivenza...e poi in base a come se comporta se pensa a ricostruire...
> qua se firmano troppe cambiali in bianco...


Ma secondo te io finora sono stata a guardarlo mentre amoreggia virtualmente? L'unica cosa che mi manca di fare è fargli trovare le valigie fuori e la serratura cambiata, cosa che ancora non faccio perché sto sperando (e anche agendo) che le cose cambino...


----------



## Sterminator (23 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Ma secondo te io finora sono stata a guardarlo mentre amoreggia virtualmente? L'unica cosa che mi manca di fare è fargli trovare le valigie fuori e la serratura cambiata, cosa che ancora non faccio perché sto sperando (e anche agendo) che le cose cambino...


Ma ci mancherebbe anche che si metta a messaggiare proprio davanti ai tuoi occhi pero' con quello che ti ha detto in faccia tutto sembrerebbe presagire che lo faccia tranquillamente e senza remore...


----------



## lemon (23 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma ci mancherebbe anche che si metta a messaggiare proprio davanti ai tuoi occhi pero' con quello che ti ha detto in faccia tutto sembrerebbe presagire che lo faccia tranquillamente e senza remore...


ma io controllo... e so esattamente quando lo ha fatto, dove e come 

Quello che mi ha detto in faccia vedremo se è la verità finale...


----------



## Sterminator (23 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> ma io controllo... e so esattamente quando lo ha fatto, dove e come
> 
> Quello che mi ha detto in faccia vedremo se è la verità finale...


Brava, ma tu lo dovresti gambizzare solo per il fatto che l'abbia detto, specialmente se non e' vero...

invece presumo che deambuli ancora come mamma' l'ha fatto...neh?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lemon (23 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Brava, ma tu lo dovresti gambizzare solo per il fatto che l'abbia detto, specialmente se non e' vero...
> 
> invece presumo che deambuli ancora come se niente fosse...neh?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


eh... sono troppo buona io... Sta solo un poco acciaccato


----------



## Sole (23 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ho avuto la conferma del perche' mi sembrasse molto incoerente il tuo post dell'altro giorno ove mettevi la trasparenza/fiducia condizione essenziale gia' in partenza per un tuo rapporto con qualcuno, notando pero' che sia mancata del tutto sia da parte tua sia di tuo marito...


Hai frainteso il senso del mio post sulla fiducia. Certo che si parte con un'idea di trasparenza/fiducia che si pensa essere comune (se io reputo la fedeltà fisica un valore assoluto, non posso mettermi con uno che scopa a destra e a manca), ma quando ti accorgi che le cose non sono come credevi tu o la coppia è destinata al fallimento, o si rielabora una nuova visione comune (lavoro più faticoso). Ma ci deve essere un equilibrio nelle reciproche aspettative.

Dopo una frattura pesante come un tradimento, se la coppia decide di continuare, non si può ragionare in termini rigidi e precostituiti. Accettare un tradimento presuppone già di per sé l'assimilazione di un piccolo conflitto di valori al quale si deve porre rimedio.
Non si può superare dicendo semplicemente 'va beh, ti perdono, ma che non succeda più'. Ci dev'essere uno scambio più profondo, un lavoro di ridefinizione... che poi magari porta allo stesso risultato. Ma che è il frutto di una condivisione, comunque. Non di una rimozione.

E comunque non capisco dove cavolo la vedi l'incoerenza. Incoerenza di che? Secondo me sei tu che parti da un pregiudizio. Io ho tradito e quindi sono per definizione incoerente. O sbaglio?


----------



## Sterminator (23 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> eh... sono troppo buona io... Sta solo un poco acciaccato


Troppo poco...:mrgreen:

guttalax?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lemon (23 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Troppo poco...:mrgreen:
> 
> guttalax?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


giammai! Mica che poi si chiude là dentro e per passare il tempo si porta il cellulare!


----------



## Tubarao (23 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma ci mancherebbe anche che si metta a messaggiare proprio davanti ai tuoi occhi *pero' con quello che ti ha detto in faccia* tutto sembrerebbe presagire che lo faccia tranquillamente e senza remore...


Il _Non ti amo più_ sono le classiche frasi da cazzone pronunciate da chi, appena scoperto che riesce ad intortare una, si ritrova con (a) l'ormone a mille (b) il sangue tutto nelle parti basse. 

Anzi, a ben vedere, anche quelle delle moglie di Niko potrebbero essere viste sotto la stessa ottica: lei adesso si sente tanto Carrie, se non Samantha, di Sex and The City.

Prima o poi si sveglieranno e scopriranno che invece di essere come quelli dei film sono invece lui come Carlo e lei come Alice, quelli dei fumetti della settimana enigmistica.


----------



## lemon (23 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il _Non ti amo più_ sono le classiche frasi da cazzone pronunciate da chi, appena scoperto che riesce ad intortare una, si ritrova con (a) l'ormone a mille (b) il sangue tutto nelle parti basse.
> 
> Anzi, a ben vedere, anche quelle delle moglie di Niko potrebbero essere viste sotto la stessa ottica: lei adesso si sente tanto Carrie, se non Samantha, di Sex and The City.
> 
> *Prima o poi si sveglieranno e scopriranno che invece di essere come quelli dei film sono invece lui come Carlo e lei come Alice, quelli dei fumetti della settimana enigmistica.*


oddio che tristesss :rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (23 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> oddio che tristesss :rotfl:


Perchè che ti hanno fatto Carlo e Alice ??? Guarda che sono fichissimi invece :mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (23 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Posso dirti che prima avevo un'immagine di mio marito e del nostro rapporto molto diversa, un po' idealizzata, forse. Non facevo i conti con tante cose che probabilmente percepivo ma che, alla fine, preferivo non approfondire per quieto vivere.
> 
> Oggi mi fido più che di lui, di noi, del nostro rapporto. So che ci amiamo, percepisco la solidità del nostro legame, sento che è vitale, vivo e gode di ottima salute. Entrambi continuiamo ad andare in terapia (ognuno per conto suo, perchè i problemi da affrontare sono diversi) e sicuramente questo ci aiuta molto.
> 
> ...




Sole, mi riconosco molto nelle tue parole.
Anch'io avevo un'immagine troppo idealizzata di noi e non c'è stato bisogno che me lo facesse notare il mio psicologo perchè me ne ero già resa conto da subito dopo il fatto.

Ora sono scesa con i piedi per terra, un po' mi manca quella "magia di noi", e nello stesso tempo, il fatto che sia tutto così umano mi rasserena, e mi consente di vedere le cose da un osservatorio più privilegiato perchè più obiettivo e distaccato. 
Sì, è proprio una questione di "confini", devo valutare fino a che punto li posso superare.  
Ora so che le pulsioni e i desideri sessuali sono umani anche per chi è sposato felicemente, questa constatazione non mi rende affatto gioiosa, ma sapendo che è normale devo liberare la mente da pregiudizi e falsi moralismi e cominciare da questo punto.  
Ne ho preso atto ed è già una conquista per me, vista l'idea che avevo di noi come coppia perfetta ed esemplare.    

La rabbia e lo sgomento ci sono ancora, molto forti...ma credo che la perfezione non ce l'abbia nessuno. All'apparenza si vedono coppie perfette, ma poi non si sa cosa celano. E mi dico che qualche segreto ce lo devono avere anche loro...
Queste parole nascondono tristezza e delusione, lo so.
Mi vergogno a invidiare quelli che vedo felici, ma che appunto forse sono solo apparentemente felici...
Il fatto è che tutti quanti mi sembrano più felici di me ora.
Trovo il mio conforto leggendo il forum, e credetemi, qui non riesco a essere felice pensando al "mal comune mezzo gaudio" perchè ho provato e sto provando questo dolore e non lo auguro a nessuno.
Non riesco a pensare ad altro, è come se non esistesse nient'altro.
Tutto il resto mi appare inconsistente se non riesco a risolvere questo problema. 
I discorsi delle amiche sono così superficiali...a me non me ne frega niente di tutto ciò...ma non posso pretendere che ruoti tutto intorno al "mio" problema. Si diventa egoisti, pensiamo solo a quello che ci è capitato...
Grazie per essermi potuta sfogare.
Grazie Sole


----------



## Sterminator (23 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Hai frainteso il senso del mio post sulla fiducia. Certo che si parte con un'idea di trasparenza/fiducia che si pensa essere comune (se io reputo la fedeltà fisica un valore assoluto, non posso mettermi con uno che scopa a destra e a manca), ma quando ti accorgi che le cose non sono come credevi tu o la coppia è destinata al fallimento, o si rielabora una nuova visione comune (lavoro più faticoso). Ma ci deve essere un equilibrio nelle reciproche aspettative.
> 
> Dopo una frattura pesante come un tradimento, se la coppia decide di continuare, non si può ragionare in termini rigidi e precostituiti. Accettare un tradimento presuppone già di per sé l'assimilazione di un piccolo conflitto di valori al quale si deve porre rimedio.
> Non si può superare dicendo semplicemente 'va beh, ti perdono, ma che non succeda più'. Ci dev'essere uno scambio più profondo, un lavoro di ridefinizione... che poi magari porta allo stesso risultato. Ma che è il frutto di una condivisione, comunque. Non di una rimozione.
> ...


Ma il senso del tuo post era che non si deve controllare anche dopo il tradimento perche' si lede la liberta' dell'altro, mentre io sostenevo che certamente cio' e' normale farlo quando non si sospetta del partner mentre ritengo necessario ed inevitabile farlo quando se ne e' avuta la certezza del tradimento visto che si danno valori diversi alla liberta'/fedelta' ....

cioe', ripeto, se tu dopo il tradimento non attui di tua spontanea iniziativa atteggiamenti trasparenti che non m'inducono a pensare che la storia con l'amante stia continuando, devi rendere conto di cio' che fai e senza pensare di subire angherie...

quindi l'incoerenza verteva sull'accettazione teorica del valore da dare alla liberta'/fedelta' diverso da quello dato nella pratica...


----------



## Eliade (23 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Perchè che ti hanno fatto Carlo e Alice ??? Guarda che sono fichissimi invece :mrgreen:








:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (23 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il _Non ti amo più_ sono le classiche frasi da cazzone pronunciate da chi, appena scoperto che riesce ad intortare una, si ritrova con (a) l'ormone a mille (b) il sangue tutto nelle parti basse.
> 
> Anzi, a ben vedere, anche quelle delle moglie di Niko potrebbero essere viste sotto la stessa ottica: lei adesso si sente tanto Carrie, se non Samantha, di Sex and The City.
> 
> Prima o poi si sveglieranno e scopriranno che invece di essere come quelli dei film sono invece lui come Carlo e lei come Alice, quelli dei fumetti della settimana enigmistica.


Ma dai se arrivi a dirlo a tua moglie solo per una relazione virtuale e si spera non consumata de visu, meriteresti di aver sposato Lorena Bobbit...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

possibile che per quanto pirla/cazzone lo si dica con tutta quella facilita' senza lasciarsi qualche porta aperta?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (23 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> possibile che per quanto pirla/cazzone lo si dica con tutta quella facilita' senza lasciarsi qualche porta aperta?


Ma infatti io se fossi Lemon, rimuginerei più sulla pirlaggine che sul reale significato della frase


----------



## Sole (23 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non riesco a pensare ad altro, è come se non esistesse nient'altro.
> Tutto il resto mi appare inconsistente se non riesco a risolvere questo problema.
> I discorsi delle amiche sono così superficiali...a me non me ne frega niente di tutto ciò...ma non posso pretendere che ruoti tutto intorno al "mio" problema. Si diventa egoisti, pensiamo solo a quello che ci è capitato...
> Grazie per essermi potuta sfogare.
> Grazie Sole


Diletta, sappi che ti capisco. Anch'io sono stata come te. Anch'io ho pensato ossessivamente a certe cose. Ho perfino comprato un libro, durante una mia vacanza solitaria a Verona "Come sopravvivere al tradimento". Vagavo per le strade di quella città da sola, chiedendomi che cavolo di vita avessi vissuto fino a quel momento e come avessi potuto essere così stupida.

Ma credimi, è passata. E ora, di tutta quella rabbia e di tutta quella disperazione, non è rimasto nulla. Solo spiacevoli ricordi.

Succederà anche a te. Non mollare


----------



## Sterminator (23 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma infatti io se fossi Lemon, rimuginerei più sulla pirlaggine che sul reale significato della frase


mah, so' scettico...


----------



## Sole (23 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma il senso del tuo post era che non si deve controllare anche dopo il tradimento perche' si lede la liberta' dell'altro, mentre io sostenevo che certamente cio' e' normale farlo quando non si sospetta del partner *mentre ritengo necessario ed inevitabile farlo quando se ne e' avuta la certezza del tradimento visto che si danno valori diversi alla liberta'/fedelta' ....*


E io sostenevo che, anzichè controllare, è meglio darsi da fare per vedere di mettersi d'accordo sul significato di quei valori!

Ti faccio un esempio.
Mio marito mi ha tradita. Mentre lo faceva pensava che non fosse un fatto rilevante.
Io gli ho fatto capire che non tollero le menzogne. Che le bugie sono la cosa che mi ha ferita di più in tutta questa storia.
Lui ha fatto un lavoro su se stesso (anche andando in terapia) per capire perchè viveva la sua vita raccontandomi balle su balle e ora lui è davvero convinto che la sincerità, nel nostro rapporto, sia basilare.

Abbiamo stipulato un nuovo 'contratto' sul quale si basa il nostro rapporto: più realistico, più ponderato, più condiviso. Perchè dovrei controllarlo adesso?


----------



## Tubarao (23 Maggio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Un Uomo Un Mito.

Pensa che nella città Inglese nella quale sono ambientate le storie di Andy Capp (Carlo e Alice sono solo la versione italiana), hanno fatto un monumento ad Andy Capp


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> E io sostenevo che, anzichè controllare, è meglio darsi da fare per vedere di mettersi d'accordo sul significato di quei valori!
> 
> Ti faccio un esempio.
> Mio marito mi ha tradita. Mentre lo faceva pensava che non fosse un fatto rilevante.
> ...



:up:


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Un Uomo Un Mito.
> 
> Pensa che nella città Inglese nella quale sono ambientate le storie di Andy Capp (Carlo e Alice sono solo la versione italiana), hanno fatto un monumento ad Andy Capp



 e ad Alice no?


----------



## lemon (23 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma infatti io se fossi Lemon, rimuginerei più sulla pirlaggine che sul reale significato della frase


ma io sto resistendo perché a me pare che mio marito tanto bene non stia (e infatti sta in psicoterapia)... Lui ha proprio dei sintomi da depressione: il mondo  mi odia, io odio il mondo, non c'è via d'uscita, nessuno (manco le mie figlie) ha bisogno di me, mi sento solo, non riesco a prendere decisioni, non riesco a concentrarmi, dormo il triplo del solito eccetera...

Alla fine gli unici momenti in cui sta sereno è quando usciamo insieme e ha la possibilità di non concentrarsi e richiudersi su se stesso...


----------



## lemon (23 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> e ad Alice no?


Anche perché mi sembra che decisamente se lo meriti più di lui!:mexican:


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> ma io sto resistendo perché a me pare che mio marito tanto bene non stia (e infatti sta in psicoterapia)... Lui ha proprio dei sintomi da depressione: il mondo  mi odia, io odio il mondo, non c'è via d'uscita, nessuno (manco le mie figlie) ha bisogno di me, mi sento solo, non riesco a prendere decisioni, non riesco a concentrarmi, dormo il triplo del solito eccetera...
> 
> Alla fine gli unici momenti in cui sta sereno è quando usciamo insieme e ha la possibilità di non concentrarsi e richiudersi su se stesso...



Grande.

Nonostante tutto, riesci a ragionare come la sua compagna che vuole aiutarlo e proteggerlo.


----------



## Tubarao (23 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> ma io sto resistendo perché a me pare che mio marito tanto bene non stia (e infatti sta in psicoterapia)... Lui ha proprio dei sintomi da depressione: il mondo  mi odia, io odio il mondo, non c'è via d'uscita, nessuno (manco le mie figlie) ha bisogno di me, mi sento solo, non riesco a prendere decisioni, non riesco a concentrarmi, dormo il triplo del solito eccetera...
> 
> Alla fine gli unici momenti in cui sta sereno è quando usciamo insieme e ha la possibilità di non concentrarsi e richiudersi su se stesso...


Hmm! Il mio termine "pirlaggine" effettivamente può anche essere inteso come "malessere".....


----------



## lemon (23 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Grande.
> 
> Nonostante tutto, riesci a ragionare come la sua compagna che vuole aiutarlo e proteggerlo.


Grazie Nausicaa... Certo, io riesco a vederlo così solo quando non sente quella brava ragazzetta!:mrgreen:


----------



## lemon (23 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Hmm! Il mio termine "pirlaggine" effettivamente può anche essere inteso come "malessere".....


Speriamo, perché non ce la posso fare a pensare che mio marito è solo diventato scemo nel giro di un paio di mesi....

Tubarao, mi dici dove posso leggere la tua storia qui nel forum?


----------



## Diletta (23 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Diletta, sappi che ti capisco. Anch'io sono stata come te. Anch'io ho pensato ossessivamente a certe cose. Ho perfino comprato un libro, durante una mia vacanza solitaria a Verona "Come sopravvivere al tradimento". Vagavo per le strade di quella città da sola, chiedendomi che cavolo di vita avessi vissuto fino a quel momento e come avessi potuto essere così stupida.
> 
> Ma credimi, è passata. E ora, di tutta quella rabbia e di tutta quella disperazione, non è rimasto nulla. Solo spiacevoli ricordi.
> 
> Succederà anche a te. Non mollare





Sole ha detto:


> E io sostenevo che, anzichè controllare, è meglio darsi da fare per vedere di mettersi d'accordo sul significato di quei valori!
> 
> T*i faccio un esempio.
> Mio marito mi ha tradita. Mentre lo faceva pensava che non fosse un fatto rilevante.
> ...


*
*


Spero di arrivare allo stesso risultato. Anche per me le bugie sono la cosa più terribile,  ma so anche che erano inevitabili per lui....come si fa a raccontare certe cose alla fidanzata/moglie?
E se si rimposta tutto il rapporto, si potrà mai arrivare ad una condivisione del genere? O certe cose sono e resteranno sempre dei tabù?
Questo è un altro mio dilemma...


----------



## lemon (23 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> Spero di arrivare allo stesso risultato. Anche per me le bugie sono la cosa più terribile,  ma so anche che erano inevitabili per lui....come si fa a raccontare certe cose alla fidanzata/moglie?
> ...


Diletta, ma per lui è indispensabile avere altre donne? Cioè, tu vuoi lavorare per ricostruire la fiducia con un uomo che non ha intenzione di tradirti (come nel caso di Sole) o vuoi lavorare per riuscire ad accettare la scomoda verità che lui ha bisogno anche di altre?


----------



## Sterminator (23 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> E io sostenevo che, anzichè controllare, è meglio darsi da fare per vedere di mettersi d'accordo sul significato di quei valori!
> 
> Ti faccio un esempio.
> Mio marito mi ha tradita. Mentre lo faceva pensava che non fosse un fatto rilevante.
> ...


Avendo iniziato sto percorso, io ho scritto che dovresti farlo?

Ma se non avesse accettato di mettersi in discussione, che avresti fatto a parte il mollarvi? abbozzavi?


----------



## Tubarao (23 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Tubarao, mi dici dove posso leggere la tua storia qui nel forum?


http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1689

:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (23 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> ma io sto resistendo perché a me pare che mio marito tanto bene non stia (e infatti sta in psicoterapia)... Lui ha proprio dei sintomi da depressione: il mondo  mi odia, io odio il mondo, non c'è via d'uscita, nessuno (manco le mie figlie) ha bisogno di me, mi sento solo, non riesco a prendere decisioni, non riesco a concentrarmi, dormo il triplo del solito eccetera...
> 
> Alla fine gli unici momenti in cui sta sereno è quando usciamo insieme e ha la possibilità di non concentrarsi e richiudersi su se stesso...



Mi sembra proprio anche a me che tuo marito non stia affatto bene sotto il profilo psicologico. Forse il nocciolo della questione sta tutta qui, quando si è depressi le cose vengono viste in modo deformato, slegato dalla realtà oggettiva e mi sembra che è quello che stia capitando a lui.
Vedrai che la terapia sortirà degli effetti per voi e lo dovresti notare in tempi brevi perchè questo tipo di terapia produce subito qualche cambiamento sul paziente. Se saranno effetti positivi o no per voi come coppia, lo scoprirai a breve...
Tieni duro !!!!!


----------



## Sterminator (23 Maggio 2011)

Anch'io mo' me deprimo (a comando) e me scateno e se mi' moje nun me capira' e' na' stronza matricolata..

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

bellissimo, me piace...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (23 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Si' pero' i ruoli so' inquinati essendo traditrice e tradita...
> 
> aggiungere auto-assoluzione quanto basta, servire freddo...:mrgreen:
> 
> comunque vediamo che te dice...


ma inquinati de che?

è una persona che è stata tradita dall'uomo che amava 
ha fatto un suo percorso
che questo percorso abbia ricompreso un tradimento o no non è così essenziale
dopo aver subito un tradimento, prima ancora di provare a rinsaldare la coppia, si deve rinsaldare sè stessi
e nell'urgenza di farlo si possono prendere tante strade


----------



## Amoremio (23 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma infatti io se fossi Lemon, rimuginerei più sulla pirlaggine che sul reale significato della frase


perchè?
quelli che si comportano come il marito di lemon dopo aver consumato son meno pirla?

sicuro sicuro?


----------



## Sterminator (23 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma inquinati de che?
> 
> è una persona che è stata tradita dall'uomo che amava
> ha fatto un suo percorso
> ...


 E 'sto percorso lo fai tradendo a tua volta?

 Bello 'sto percorso…me piace…

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (23 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E 'sto percorso lo fai tradendo a tua volta?
> 
> Bello 'sto percorso…me piace…
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


lo fai come ti senti e come ti capita

non è che stai al meglio delle tue capacità di ragionamento, eh?


----------



## Sterminator (23 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> lo fai come ti senti e come ti capita
> 
> non è che stai al meglio delle tue capacità di ragionamento, eh?


E quindi st'inquinamento ce sta o no?..:mrgreen:..

Io reputo piu' lucidi (??? vabbe'...:mrgreen:..) quelli mono ruolo..

tu no, pasiensa, magn'istess'......

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (23 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E quindi st'inquinamento ce sta o no?..:mrgreen:..
> 
> Io reputo piu' lucidi (??? vabbe'...:mrgreen:..) quelli mono ruolo..
> 
> ...


vedi come diventi tollerante quando vuoi ?  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Hai frainteso il senso del mio post sulla fiducia. Certo che si parte con un'idea di trasparenza/fiducia che si pensa essere comune (se io reputo la fedeltà fisica un valore assoluto, non posso mettermi con uno che scopa a destra e a manca), ma quando ti accorgi che le cose non sono come credevi tu o la coppia è destinata al fallimento, o si rielabora una nuova visione comune (lavoro più faticoso). Ma ci deve essere un equilibrio nelle reciproche aspettative.
> 
> Dopo una frattura pesante come un tradimento, se la coppia decide di continuare, non si può ragionare in termini rigidi e precostituiti. Accettare un tradimento presuppone già di per sé l'assimilazione di un piccolo conflitto di valori al quale si deve porre rimedio.
> Non si può superare dicendo semplicemente 'va beh, ti perdono, ma che non succeda più'. Ci dev'essere uno scambio più profondo, un lavoro di ridefinizione... che poi magari porta allo stesso risultato. Ma che è il frutto di una condivisione, comunque. Non di una rimozione.
> ...


Poi tu hai portato tutto il concetto di fiducia e trasparenza su un asse molto più umano, realistico, impegnativo, confortante e appagante...l'autenticità.
TU hai veramente aiutato tuo marito e non lo hai nè condannato nè giudicato.
Se io fossi lui e leggessi te qua dentro: fidati, mi sentirei molto, ma molto amato da te.
Per questo tu puoi fare molto per Diletta.
Ok, vuole conoscere la verità? Ok.
Ma poi ci vogliono delle idee e delle strategie che non siano qualunquistiche o dal sapore di commedia all'italiana anni 70, per affrontare e conoscere queste verità. 

Se Diletta vuole conoscere per avere un rapporto più autentico e meno idealizzato ok, no?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il _Non ti amo più_ sono le classiche frasi da cazzone pronunciate da chi, appena scoperto che riesce ad intortare una, si ritrova con (a) l'ormone a mille (b) il sangue tutto nelle parti basse.
> 
> Anzi, a ben vedere, anche quelle delle moglie di Niko potrebbero essere viste sotto la stessa ottica: lei adesso si sente tanto Carrie, se non Samantha, di Sex and The City.
> 
> Prima o poi si sveglieranno e scopriranno che invece di essere come quelli dei film sono invece lui come Carlo e lei come Alice, quelli dei fumetti della settimana enigmistica.


Ma si dai cazzo...nelle discussioni due persone se ne dicono tante eh?
Ma Tuba...solo i fatti contano...
Per esempio lei ti dice...Non mi stimi!
E lui...Fidati se non ti stimassi non perderei un nanosecondo ad ascoltarti!
Si dire non ti amo più serve da giustificazione...
I veri tradimenti sono fatti così:
Smetto di amarti e non te lo dico.
E tu stai lì come un cretino convinto di tutto e di più: sarà in crisi, sarà sotto stress, avrà le sue cose, un momento di difficoltà...ma sei sicuro...credi in lei perchè credi al suo amore...no?

Invece la casa ti crolla in testa...
QUando i fatti tutti in coro dicono: non ti ama. 
Perchè se ti amasse...non ci sarebbero questi fatti o questi risultati.

Per questo Lemon...
Fai un elenco di tutte le cose belle e positive che ha fatto tuo marito da quando vi siete conosciuti.
Dall'altra parte della bilancia metti la sua odierna pazzia...
Tira le somme eh?


----------



## Caveja (23 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Quindi te testi il tuo compagno lasciandolo libero di continuare la cornificazione sotto il tuo stesso tetto fino a che nun decide...senza dargli l'ansia del renderti conto di cio' che fa...
> 
> ne prendo atto ma non siamo tutti uguali...per fortuna...


Ehm, ehm, in caso di tradimento manifesto & inequivocabile dire che "traggo le conclusioni" significa che lo mando _a caghèr :mexican:
_ma prima devo scoprire le sue intenzioni vere, se blocco la sua libertà di movimento e lui mi sta buonino solo perchè "vorrebbe ma non può" ... beh mi scoccerebbe:incazzato:
E invece per il mio futuro penso sia fondamentale avere un compagno che ti ama di un amore genuino senza forzature


----------



## Caveja (23 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahhaha sei venuto nel posto giusto patacca,sai che qua'grazie al sottoscritto si usano spesso parole romagnole,e'piaciuto molto invornito....ti troverai bene vedrai...at salut


Eh, sta buono che ormai metto le radici qui dentro... qui ci divento veramente invornita fra un po', _a t'al degh mè :mexican:
_(anche un po' patacca, che non guasta)


----------



## Sterminator (24 Maggio 2011)

Caveja ha detto:


> Ehm, ehm, in caso di tradimento manifesto & inequivocabile dire che "traggo le conclusioni" significa che lo mando _a caghèr :mexican:
> _ma prima devo scoprire le sue intenzioni vere, se blocco la sua libertà di movimento e lui mi sta buonino solo perchè "vorrebbe ma non può" ... beh mi scoccerebbe:incazzato:
> E invece per il mio futuro penso sia fondamentale avere un compagno che ti ama di un amore genuino senza forzature


Ho capito, continua la cornificazione sotto il tuo stesso tetto...

ab salut...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Caveja (24 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ho capito, continua la cornificazione sotto il tuo stesso tetto...
> 
> ab salut...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen:


Eh no, se vedo che fa l'asino lo spedisco da dove è venuto :mexican:, tendenzialmente. Il tempo di accorgermene e ... paf! :calcio:
Ma se lo segrego in casa non capirò mai quali sono le sue reali intenzioni :diavoletto:


----------



## lemon (24 Maggio 2011)

Non ho ben capito come sia successo, ma a mio marito pare "essersi sciolto qualcosa dentro", ha pianto, si è scusato, mi ha detto grazie per tutto quello che ho fatto per lui...

E non l'ha neppure sentita quell'altra (mica che qualcuno pensa che è perché ha avuto il suo benservito )

Vediamo come evolve, perché io sto in totale tensione, con il terrore di pigliarmi a breve un'altra improvvisa mazzata...


----------



## lothar57 (24 Maggio 2011)

Caveja ha detto:


> Eh no, se vedo che fa l'asino lo spedisco da dove è venuto :mexican:, tendenzialmente. Il tempo di accorgermene e ... paf! :calcio:
> Ma se lo segrego in casa non capirò mai quali sono le sue reali intenzioni :diavoletto:


 Mo va la'.....e cme fai a saperlo scusa?lo segui??
Dimmelo perche'visto l'andazzo,mio...,magari imparo qualcosa,che potrebbe servirmi...


----------



## Sabina (24 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mo va la'.....e cme fai a saperlo scusa?lo segui??
> Dimmelo perche'visto l'andazzo,mio...,magari imparo qualcosa,che potrebbe servirmi...


Se tua moglie ha qualche interesse (affettivo, separazione, ecc.) nel sapere veramente la verità e dubita di te potrebbe arrivare a farti seguire.


----------



## lothar57 (24 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Non ho ben capito come sia successo, ma a mio marito pare "essersi sciolto qualcosa dentro", ha pianto, si è scusato, mi ha detto grazie per tutto quello che ho fatto per lui...
> 
> E non l'ha neppure sentita quell'altra (mica che qualcuno pensa che è perché ha avuto il suo benservito )
> 
> Vediamo come evolve, perché io sto in totale tensione, con il terrore di pigliarmi a breve un'altra improvvisa mazzata...


 
Brava Lemon,toccando ferro,forse l'invornimento gli e'passato,continua cosi'...


----------



## Amoremio (24 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Non ho ben capito come sia successo, ma a mio marito pare "essersi sciolto qualcosa dentro", ha pianto, si è scusato, mi ha detto grazie per tutto quello che ho fatto per lui...
> 
> E non l'ha neppure sentita quell'altra (mica che qualcuno pensa che è perché ha avuto il suo benservito )
> 
> Vediamo come evolve, perché io sto in totale tensione, con il terrore di pigliarmi a breve un'altra improvvisa mazzata...


sii salda lemon
è solo un balzino avanti cui potrebbero seguire passi indietro che ti potrebbero sembrare più mazzata di quel che sono
ma questo balzo potrebbe essere l'inizio di un percorso


----------



## lothar57 (24 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Se tua moglie ha qualche interesse (affettivo, separazione, ecc.) nel sapere veramente la verità e dubita di te potrebbe arrivare a farti seguire.


Ciao Sabi,ti e'capitato,parlo seriamente,di avere quel dubbio?
E'la mia unica paura,pero'io al momento sono tranquillo,non avendo una relazione fissa,tipo tutti i mercoledi'alle 9 al.....,quello e'pericoloso.
E l'ultima volta e'venuta la tipa nel mio ufficio,come normalissima cliente.
Certo se come prevedo,presto qualcosa comincera'...........


----------



## lemon (24 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sii salda lemon
> è solo un balzino avanti cui potrebbero seguire passi indietro che ti potrebbero sembrare più mazzata di quel che sono
> ma questo balzo potrebbe essere l'inizio di un percorso


grazie amoremio! Dentro ci sarebbe così tanta voglia di potersi lasciare andare, ma so che purtroppo non si può fare...


----------



## lemon (24 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Sabi,ti e'capitato,parlo seriamente,di avere quel dubbio?
> E'la mia unica paura,pero'io al momento sono tranquillo,non avendo una relazione fissa,tipo tutti i mercoledi'alle 9 al.....,quello e'pericoloso.
> E l'ultima volta e'venuta la tipa nel mio ufficio,come normalissima cliente.
> Certo se come prevedo,presto qualcosa comincera'...........


beh, lothar, però hai scritto tu stesso che tua moglie inizia a lanciarti frecciate su tue presunte relazioni. Le ha sempre fatte? Se non le ha mai fatte, direi che sta arrivando il punto di non ritorno...


----------



## Diletta (24 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Diletta, ma per lui è indispensabile avere altre donne? Cioè, tu vuoi lavorare per ricostruire la fiducia con un uomo che non ha intenzione di tradirti (come nel caso di Sole) o vuoi lavorare per riuscire ad accettare la scomoda verità che lui ha bisogno anche di altre?




Lemon, le domande che mi poni sono il fulcro di tutta la faccenda e ci sto ragionando tanto su.
Lui sostiene di non avere più avuto voglia di avere altre avventure nel corso degli anni, quindi non ci sono stati più tradimenti.
Dice che se fosse stato un bisogno da non poterne fare a meno (comportamento seriale) avrebbe continuato, invece non è stato così, quindi c'è stato il cambiamento da parte sua. 

C'è stato, però, un incidente di percorso, una deviazione dopo tanti anni.
L'abbiamo analizzata e compresa (con tanto dolore da parte mia e forse anche sua), capito i motivi che sono quelli tipici dopo anni di matrimonio: un periodo di stanchezza e attrito più duraturo di altri, ma niente di grave, sufficiente però a fargli cercare una distrazione che lo stimolasse.
Questi sono i fatti conosciuti.

Ora ti dico quello che penso io: in un momento così lui ha risentito la voglia di rifare quelle stesse cose giovanili, è tornata la pulsione di rimettersi in gioco (sue parole) e la cosa ha fatto presto a sfuggirgli di mano, per poi riprendersi. 
Secondo me il fatto che lui sia comunque "predisposto" a certi comportamenti ha facilitato questa "ricaduta", per carità, poteva succedere lo stesso, però... 

Quindi: alla luce di tutta questa situazione mi si aprono due strade:

la prima è quella di ridargli fiducia col tempo confidando e credendo che mi resterà fedele da ora in avanti, che è poi la strada più convenzionale, credo, e forse è la via ritenuta più normale anche da lui

La seconda è di essere realisti e obiettivi al 100% senza sforzarsi di credere alle favolette. Io so ora che è un uomo come tutti (me l'ha ampiamente dimostrato), quindi come tale potrà sbagliare e deviare ancora nel corso degli anni. Non certamente ora, nè fra un anno, ma potrà succedere, come no. Questa è la realtà cui sono arrivata. 
Lui può assicurarmi un comportamento eneccepibile negli anni a venire, e ora  ne è convinto, ma so che non ci sono garanzie e non le voglio nemmeno queste garanzie.
Nessuno può darle.
Voglio che si impegni al massimo ma perchè lo vuole lui e non perchè costretto e  non vorrei mai che avesse rimpianti alla fine della sua vita.
Non voglio fare il cane da guardia perchè non lo trovo giusto, neanche in un contesto matrimoniale.
Mi piace pensare all'immagine della moglie come una persona intelligente, che conosce il marito e che, all'occorrenza, sa quando è il caso di lasciar perdere, di chiudere un occhio...
Una moglie che conosce perfettamente l'amore che il suo uomo ha per lei perchè è sotto i suoi occhi e non c'è ombra di dubbio al riguardo.
Una moglie che si fida di lui tanto da sapere che il suo compagno mai e poi mai la metterà in ridicolo, o in situazioni imbarazzanti per lei.            

Quindi, la consapevolezza che potrà essere ancora tentato in futuro da qualche situazione, come potrebbe non succedere mai più, e partendo da qui ricostruire davvero un rapporto diverso, perchè il nostro di autentico non aveva niente. 

Questo è grosso modo il mio pensiero teorico sulla faccenda.
Sulla realizzazione pratica ci sto, anzi, ci stiamo lavorando.
Non so dove mi porterà questo cammino...forse da nessuna parte.
Ne riconosco la difficoltà e i suoi grandi limiti.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Lemon, le domande che mi poni sono il fulcro di tutta la faccenda e ci sto ragionando tanto su.
> Lui sostiene di non avere più avuto voglia di avere altre avventure nel corso degli anni, quindi non ci sono stati più tradimenti.
> Dice che se fosse stato un bisogno da non poterne fare a meno (comportamento seriale) avrebbe continuato, invece non è stato così, quindi c'è stato il cambiamento da parte sua.
> 
> ...



L'unica cosa... non credo che nel vostro rapporto non ci fosse nulla di autentico... tutt'altro!


----------



## Amoremio (24 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> grazie amoremio! Dentro ci sarebbe così tanta voglia di potersi lasciare andare, ma so che purtroppo non si può fare...


per potere, si può
ma tu hai un obiettivo 
tieni quello al centro del mirino
arriverà anche il momento di lasciarsi andare
perchè in una coppia non è sempre lo stesso partner che tira il carro


----------



## Sterminator (24 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Lemon, le domande che mi poni sono il fulcro di tutta la faccenda e ci sto ragionando tanto su.
> Lui sostiene di non avere più avuto voglia di avere altre avventure nel corso degli anni, quindi non ci sono stati più tradimenti.
> Dice che se fosse stato un bisogno da non poterne fare a meno (comportamento seriale) avrebbe continuato, invece non è stato così, quindi c'è stato il cambiamento da parte sua.
> 
> ...


Brava Dile' cosi' e' come spararsi nelle palle, tanto piu' che il tuo caro maritino ti legge pure in copia...:mrgreen:

ma il classico e sempreverde se ti ribecco ti ritrovi le valigie sul pianerottolo no?

per me cosi' affermeresti contemporaneamente due principi, che non deve permettersi di calpestare la tua dignita' e che se continua a tradire, dimostra che nun te caga de pezza e puo' gentilmente accomodarsi fuori...

tu nel frattempo dell'esperimento, renditi autonoma ed indipendente emotivamente da lui che fa sempre bene, perche' e' esagerato il tutto...

ah dimenticavo e dovevo farlo prima per tuo marito...

piacere, Sterminator...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> L'unica cosa... non credo che nel vostro rapporto non ci fosse nulla di autentico... tutt'altro!



Vero...Diletta ha comunque dimostrato quella consapevolezza da animo femminile che mi piace tanto...sai no come sono le donne quando si trovano a parlare dei limiti dei loro mariti no?

Poi dai come dice saggiamente il grande Lothar ( Il grande Gatsby gli fa un baffo) c'è la fase di invornimento eh?

A lemon vorrei dire...parlo io da vecchio mona, putaniero e porco...io il mailmondo...ehm...lemonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn....sai cosa c'è? Ehm...anch'io sai tanti anni fa ebbi la mia topina eh? Io 31 anni e lei 18....ehm...ehm...dopo un po' ehm...la topina mi stava sui nervi...perchè ehm...faceva ragionamenti da giovane e diceva...cioè, cioè, cioè...Lemon...tuo marito...si sta stancando del giocattolino calabrese...tutto lì...ha capito che la squinzietta sta solo giocando al brivido di ricevere la corte da parte di un UOMO maturo...ehm...ehm...ehm...


----------



## contepinceton (24 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> per potere, si può
> ma tu hai un obiettivo
> tieni quello al centro del mirino
> arriverà anche il momento di lasciarsi andare
> perchè in una coppia non è sempre lo stesso partner che tira il carro


tu dici?
Mai provato...
Sempre tirato io il carro...
Per questo posso sempre concedermi il lusso di farlo deragliare a cadere in un burrone...
QUante coppie invece scoppiano quando chi traina...si smona e cede il carro...
E in quante coppie uno conta proprio sul fatto che tanto è l'altro a tirare il carro eh?


----------



## Sterminator (24 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> L'unica cosa... non credo che nel vostro rapporto non ci fosse nulla di autentico... tutt'altro!


Minchia, per anni storie parallele a gogo'...

un capolavoro di autenticita' proprio...


----------



## Diletta (24 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> L'unica cosa... non credo che nel vostro rapporto non ci fosse nulla di autentico... tutt'altro!



Nausicaa, non era autentico perchè c'era tutto questo "sommerso" nascosto.
Ma era inevitabile che fosse così...


----------



## Sabina (24 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Sabi,ti e'capitato,parlo seriamente,di avere quel dubbio?
> E'la mia unica paura,pero'io al momento sono tranquillo,non avendo una relazione fissa,tipo tutti i mercoledi'alle 9 al.....,quello e'pericoloso.
> E l'ultima volta e'venuta la tipa nel mio ufficio,come normalissima cliente.
> Certo se come prevedo,presto qualcosa comincera'...........


Con mio marito no... se capitasse non si cosa farei. Forse prima osserverei il suo cambiamento, poi se lui non fosse sincero e la vita con lui fosse difficile credo che andrei a fondo. Di fronte alle prove ci rifletterei su prima di affrontarlo, guarderei dentro di me per capire cosa provo ancora per lui.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Nausicaa, non era autentico perchè c'era tutto questo "sommerso" nascosto.
> Ma era inevitabile che fosse così...



Ti ha nascosto storie fatte prima del matrimonio e forse anche dopo. Ok.

Ma ti ha amato e ti ama. Quello per me è autentico. E so che ti ama perchè è così che tu lo senti. Se non ti amasse, non lo sentiresti. Non si può fingere affetto e amore per anni, mantenersi premurosi per anni, senza nulla di autentico dietro.


----------



## Amoremio (24 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Nausicaa, non era autentico perchè c'era tutto questo "sommerso" nascosto.
> Ma era *inevitabile* che fosse così...


no, non lo era


----------



## lemon (24 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A lemon vorrei dire...parlo io da vecchio mona, putaniero e porco...io il mailmondo...ehm...lemonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn....sai cosa c'è? Ehm...anch'io sai tanti anni fa ebbi la mia topina eh? Io 31 anni e lei 18....ehm...ehm...dopo un po' ehm...la topina mi stava sui nervi...perchè ehm...faceva ragionamenti da giovane e diceva...cioè, cioè, cioè...Lemon...tuo marito...si sta stancando del giocattolino calabrese...tutto lì...ha capito che la squinzietta sta solo giocando al brivido di ricevere la corte da parte di un UOMO maturo...ehm...ehm...ehm...


E io che speravo che questo riavvicinamento fosse merito di "come sono io" e non di "come non è lei"... Mannaggia...


----------



## Sterminator (24 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> *Ti ha nascosto storie fatte prima del matrimonio e forse anche dopo. Ok.
> 
> Ma ti ha amato e ti ama. Quello per me è autentico.*  E so che ti ama perchè è così che tu lo senti. Se non ti amasse, non lo sentiresti. Non si può fingere affetto e amore per anni, mantenersi premurosi per anni, senza nulla di autentico dietro.


Questa se la legge la Perugina c'incarta i cioccolatini...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Ma tu ci credi veramente a questa stronzata?


----------



## lemon (24 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> no, non lo era


oddio! Magnigifico avatar! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (24 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> oddio! Magnigifico avatar! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (24 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> E io che speravo che questo riavvicinamento fosse merito di "come sono io" e non di "come non è lei"... Mannaggia...


Infatti.....Lei NON è come te


----------



## Diletta (24 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ti ha nascosto storie fatte prima del matrimonio e forse anche dopo. Ok.
> 
> Ma ti ha amato e ti ama. Quello per me è autentico. E so che ti ama perchè è così che tu lo senti. Se non ti amasse, non lo sentiresti. Non si può fingere affetto e amore per anni, mantenersi premurosi per anni, senza nulla di autentico dietro.




Hai ragione, il suo amore è autentico.
Sono cose che si sentono.
Grazie !


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Questa se la legge la Perugina c'incarta i cioccolatini...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Ma tu ci credi veramente a questa stronzata?



Che si possa amare qualcuno e farsi una trombatina da un'altra parte?
yes.

Che ci si possa passare sopra? Non proprio. Ho letto e soprattutto ho visto il dolore che provocano certe cose. Non mi aspetto che siano accettabili, o perdonabili, o assimilabili. Io non voglio tradire mai più.

*Ma se Diletta tende all'accettazione, io sono con lei e faccio il tifo per lei.
*Ovviamente se è comprensione vera e non sforzo contro i propri reali pensieri e desideri pur di non rovinare il matrimonio*.
*
Lo so che per te è inconcepibile.

Del resto, mica dobbiamo metterci assieme io e te.


----------



## Sterminator (24 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


>


Beh pero' Pisapia ha dei gusti veramente di merda...

Digiamolo..

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (24 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> no, non lo era




Perchè no, amore mio?

Chi confesserebbe queste cose alla compagna?
Mettiamoci un attimo nei suoi panni...


----------



## Amoremio (24 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Beh pero' Pisapia ha dei gusti veramente di merda...
> 
> Digiamolo..
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


è un buongustaio invece


----------



## Amoremio (24 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Perchè no, amore mio?
> 
> Chi confesserebbe queste cose alla compagna?
> Mettiamoci un attimo nei suoi panni...


ho grassettato "inevitabile"

non era "inevitabile"
era evitabilissimo

chi lo confesserebbe non c'entra
e non serve che ti risponda


----------



## Sterminator (24 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Che si possa amare qualcuno e farsi una trombatina da un'altra parte?
> yes.
> 
> Che ci si possa passare sopra? Non proprio. Ho letto e soprattutto ho visto il dolore che provocano certe cose. Non mi aspetto che siano accettabili, o perdonabili, o assimilabili. Io non voglio tradire mai più.
> ...


Ue' ha riferito di storie parallale durate anni altro che trombatina una tantum....

tu ci vedi addirittura la costruzione di un rapporto autentico con questi presupposti ed al tuo posto mi preoccuperei ed anche parecchio...

a Diletta si cerca di far capire da secoli ormai, che lei non sta cercando di passare sopra a tutta sta rivelazione in modo sano tanto e' vero che la pillola non gli va giu' e ce credo...

ma lo so che per te e' inconcepibile...-

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

comunque sta tranquilla, io delle fornitrici dei bigliettini alla Perugina non saprei che farmene o se proprio proprio mandassi qualche foto potrei pensa' a qualche uso.....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (24 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Che si possa amare qualcuno e farsi una trombatina da un'altra parte?
> yes.
> 
> Che ci si possa passare sopra? Non proprio. Ho letto e soprattutto ho visto il dolore che provocano certe cose. Non mi aspetto che siano accettabili, o perdonabili, o assimilabili. Io non voglio tradire mai più.
> ...




Ci tengo a dire perchè non voglio apparire per la spregiudicata che non sono
che per me sono da considerarsi sempre e comunque "incidenti", cose che non dovrebbero succedere.

Quindi, la mia tende ad essere più che altro una disposizione mentale ad  una "non chiusura" a prescindere...


----------



## Amoremio (24 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ue' ha riferito di storie parallale durate anni altro che trombatina una tantum....
> 
> tu ci vedi addirittura la costruzione di un rapporto autentico con questi presupposti ed al tuo posto mi preoccuperei ed anche parecchio...
> 
> ...


 
ottimista !! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


scusa stermi ma me l'hai servita su un piatto d'argento :carneval:
esce addirittura :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

digli se mi prende le sigarette e 2 litri di latte :carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (24 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ci tengo a dire perchè non voglio apparire per la spregiudicata che non sono
> che per me sono da considerarsi sempre e comunque "incidenti", cose che non dovrebbero succedere.
> 
> Quindi, la mia tende ad essere più che altro una disposizione mentale ad  una "non chiusura" a prescindere...


A te ed a tuo marito, co' tutti "st'incidenti" le assicurazioni "normali" le polizze nun ve le farebbero piu' manco decuplicando i premi...


----------



## Diletta (24 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ho grassettato "inevitabile"
> 
> non era "inevitabile"
> era evitabilissimo
> ...




...certo Amore mio che era evitabilissimo, ma questo all'epoca dei fatti.
A danni fatti ormai....il segreto se lo sarebbe portato nella tomba.
Giusto o sbagliato che fosse


----------



## Amoremio (24 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...certo Amore mio che era evitabilissimo, ma questo *all'epoca dei fatti.*
> A danni fatti ormai....il segreto se lo sarebbe portato nella tomba.
> Giusto o sbagliato che fosse


all'epoca dei fatti
passati e futuri


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ue' ha riferito di storie parallale durate anni altro che trombatina una tantum....
> 
> tu ci vedi addirittura la costruzione di un rapporto autentico con questi presupposti ed al tuo posto mi preoccuperei ed anche parecchio...
> 
> ...



Io avevo capito non di storie parallele ma proprio di trombatine.

Non ho motivo di preoccuparmi di nulla visto che adesso sono fuori gioco e se ricominciassi a giocare ci vorrebbero regole tutte strane. E un partner tutto strano, mi sa.

Che Diletta debba capire davvero e per conto suo cosa vuol fare, senza ripetere passivamente le parole del marito sono d'accordo, lo dico anche io.

Per l'ultima frase... puff!


----------



## lothar57 (24 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> beh, lothar, però hai scritto tu stesso che tua moglie inizia a lanciarti frecciate su tue presunte relazioni. Le ha sempre fatte? Se non le ha mai fatte, direi che sta arrivando il punto di non ritorno...


Gentile Lemon,ma io mica sempre sono stato cosi',lo facevo di rado,magari mesi e mesi buonissimo..adesso la ricerca e' continua,aspettare la pausa per chiamare una che chissa'se poi...ahahahha
No la tengo sotto controllo, e poi non per vantarmi,la notte mi faccio perdonare.


----------



## Sterminator (24 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ottimista !! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> scusa stermi ma me l'hai servita su un piatto d'argento :carneval:
> ...


ma perche' anche a  te serve na donna de servizio?..:mrgreen:

anche se per servizi diversi, confesso......

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (24 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Con mio marito no... se capitasse non si cosa farei. Forse prima osserverei il suo cambiamento, poi se lui non fosse sincero e la vita con lui fosse difficile credo che andrei a fondo. Di fronte alle prove ci rifletterei su prima di affrontarlo, guarderei dentro di me per capire cosa provo ancora per lui.


Cara intendevo il contrario...lui potrebbe farti pedinare?l'hai messo in conto?


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ottimista !! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> scusa stermi ma me l'hai servita su un piatto d'argento :carneval:
> ...


----------



## Diletta (24 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> A te ed a tuo marito, co' tutti "st'incidenti" le assicurazioni "normali" le polizze nun ve le farebbero piu' manco decuplicando i premi...



Ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah !!!
meno male che mi strappi una bella risata !
Sei la mia terapia alternativa !


Sempre per onorare la verità, ti puntualizzo che non sono le storie parallele ad essere durate anni, "anni" sono il contesto temporale di svolgimento della sua  attività in generale.
Non voglio indorare la pillola, ma neanche "smerdarla"più di quello che è


----------



## Sterminator (24 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io avevo capito non di storie parallele ma proprio di trombatine.
> 
> Non ho motivo di preoccuparmi di nulla visto che adesso sono fuori gioco e se ricominciassi a giocare ci vorrebbero regole tutte strane. E un partner tutto strano, mi sa.
> 
> ...


Ed io avevo capito che non avevi capito...percio' trovavo troppo accomodanti i tuo effluvi di amore cosmico....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah !!!
> meno male che mi strappi una bella risata !
> Sei la mia terapia alternativa !
> 
> ...





Sterminator ha detto:


> Ed io avevo capito che non avevi capito...percio' trovavo troppo accomodanti i tuo effluvi di amore cosmico....
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Ergo...


----------



## Diletta (24 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io avevo capito non di storie parallele ma proprio di trombatine.
> 
> Non ho motivo di preoccuparmi di nulla visto che adesso sono fuori gioco e se ricominciassi a giocare ci vorrebbero regole tutte strane. E un partner tutto strano, mi sa.
> 
> ...



Nausicaa, Stermi prende fischi per fiaschi quando legge i post.
Sono state tutte avventure come intendi tu, solo che alcune hanno avuto una durata, pur limitata, perchè, a meno che non si vada a pagamento, c'è dietro un po' di lavoro prima di arrivare al dunque, ne convieni no?

Guarda un po', se m'avessero detto che un giorno sarei anche diventata esperta (sulla carta) di scappatelle e similari....
Ma non ci posso credere !!


----------



## Sterminator (24 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah !!!
> meno male che mi strappi una bella risata !
> Sei la mia terapia alternativa !
> 
> ...


Dile' altro che indorare pillole, qua indori supposte...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

uno che dopo 18 anni cerca su feisbbucc una che ha scopato solo una notte in treno la vedo dura da credere....molto dura...

pero' tu ci sorpendi sempre...anche perche' riferisti che nella sua confessione parlo' di ex contemporanee a te...

una che si e' scopata solo una volta in treno la si puo' chiamare ex?

come no...

qua l'impossibile diventa possibile...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (24 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Nausicaa, Stermi prende fischi per fiaschi quando legge i post.
> Sono state tutte avventure come intendi tu, solo che alcune hanno avuto una durata, pur limitata, perchè, a meno che non si vada a pagamento, c'è dietro un po' di lavoro prima di arrivare al dunque, ne convieni no?
> 
> Guarda un po', se m'avessero detto che un giorno sarei anche diventata esperta (sulla carta) di scappatelle e similari....
> Ma non ci posso credere !!


Questo me lo incornicio...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (24 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Dile' altro che indorare pillole, qua indori supposte...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...




Ma che dici? Non capisco più una mazza.
Ex , non ex, ma che vuol dire?
Chiamiamole col loro nome, cioè troie.
Oppure:  illuse (in qualche caso) ma sempre e comunque troie.
Hai capito ?


----------



## Mari' (24 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Dile' altro che indorare pillole, qua indori supposte...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> *
> ...


Bisogna ammettere che c'ha una bella "memoria"


----------



## Amoremio (24 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


>


voleva una foto per vedere che  esce 

per quanto tu sia sicuramente bella
che addirittura "esca" mi sembra eccessivo


è freddissima, lo so
ma l'immagine mi ha fatto singhiozzare :carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> voleva una foto per vedere che  esce
> 
> per quanto tu sia sicuramente bella
> che addirittura "esca" mi sembra eccessivo
> ...



io pensavo, ehm... alla cacca....


----------



## Sterminator (24 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma che dici? Non capisco più una mazza.
> Ex , non ex, ma che vuol dire?
> Chiamiamole col loro nome, cioè troie.
> Oppure:  illuse (in qualche caso) ma sempre e comunque troie.
> Hai capito ?


Dile' se scopassi episodicamente con una come dici te troja perche' sappia o meno che sto insieme a qualcuna, non la catalogherei da qualche parte della mia testa o altro, nella maniera che dopo a distanza di tempo la riterrei ex....

perche' per me per ritenere una, ex ci vuole ben altro...

pero' per me, sia chiaro...:mrgreen:

Hai capito?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (24 Maggio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Bisogna ammettere che c'ha una bella "memoria"


O na' mugliera come Diletta...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

comunque saluto per educazione il marito che ci legge...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (24 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ergo...


scusa nausica, ma ergo che?

non si è mai ritenuto innamorato di nessuna

e allora?

ha continuato a strombazzare a destra e a manca per esser sicuro di amare veramente la sua fidanzata
e poi ha "ceduto" in un momento di crisi matrimoniale 

e se voleva esser sicuro di non poterle far del male che faceva?
le massaggiava la testa con una clava?

una scivolata ci può stare
una trombatina pure
ma qui mi pare come quando, siccome i treni son in ritardo, si cambiano gli orari allungando le percorrenze


----------



## Amoremio (24 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> io pensavo, ehm... alla cacca....


sei in un momento in cui ti senti molto brutta?


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> scusa nausica, ma ergo che?
> 
> non si è mai ritenuto innamorato di nessuna
> 
> ...



[ergo avevo ragione io Diletta le vede come trombatine, non come storie parallele al contrario di quello che diceva Stermi]

Ripeto, non mi aspetto minimamente che un tale comportamento venga acettato/perdonato.
Fa male, e certi dolori non è che non si vogliono perdonare, semplicemente fanno troppo male per poter andare avanti.

Detto questo, Diletta ama suo marito, e nonostante le rivelazioni *sente* il suo amore.
Allora, io che sono esterna, che non ho alcun motivo per soffrire di questa storia, io che ho una natura un pò "passionale" diciamo, e che anche in tempi non sospetti qualche pensiero "innocente" (=solo fantasia) me lo concedevo eccome...
Dico che nel momento in cui il marito di Diletta ha visto che le trombatine in giro non venivano scoperte, gli sarà stato facile archiviarle come, appunto, trombatine che nulla toglievano a Diletta. Non sto dicendo come* debbano *essere viste, ma come il marito di Diletta probabilmente le vedeva, e come vediamo che tanti traditori se lo raccontano.
Se Diletta si sente incline a considerare questa ipotesi... -e non lo vedo assurdo visto che pure io ora mi sto interrogando su parecchie cosette, fatta salva la sincerità- 

Avrà pure avuto qualche cosetta durante il matrimonio? Mà, io non lo so, magari sì, ma probabilmente sempre in quell'ottica... ho voglia di evasione, il mio amore a mia moglie lo dimostro, vado, mi diverto, e dimentico perchè non è importante l'altra ma solo l'adrenalina che mi da.

Questo tu non lo accetteresti. Tantissimi e tantissime non lo accetterebbero.

Io, adesso, credo che potrei considerarlo. Diletta se lo sta chiedendo.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sei in un momento in cui ti senti molto brutta?



No, non particolarmente, ma visto che lo diceva Stermi, non me lo vedevo a divertirsi da solo con una mia foto. Mi sembrava più logico che ci si volesse pulire il...


----------



## Amoremio (24 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> No, non particolarmente, ma visto che lo diceva Stermi, non me lo vedevo a divertirsi da solo con una mia foto. Mi sembrava più logico che ci si volesse pulire il...


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


>




Che c'è di strano nel mio ragionamento?


----------



## Mari' (24 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


>



Guarda, che ho avuto anche io questa senZazione :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (24 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> No, non particolarmente, ma visto che lo diceva Stermi, non me lo vedevo a divertirsi da solo con una mia foto. Mi sembrava più logico che ci si volesse pulire il...


Nausi'...ma quando mai...

comunque a sto punto mandala...

me so' incuriosito...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (24 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Che c'è di strano nel mio ragionamento?


Autostima sotto i tacchi?...


----------



## Amoremio (24 Maggio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Guarda, che ho avuto anche io questa senZazione :mrgreen:


ma non credo proprio che stermi l'intendesse così

magari sbaglio
ma non credo che avrebbe parlato di una foto se avesse inteso questo
il disaccordo è dialettico

e poi stava chiaramente scherzando


----------



## Amoremio (24 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Nausi'...*ma quando mai...*
> 
> comunque a sto punto mandala...
> 
> ...


ecco


----------



## Sterminator (24 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma non credo proprio che stermi l'intendesse così
> 
> magari sbaglio
> ma non credo che avrebbe parlato di una foto se avesse inteso questo
> ...


Donna la tua neuro me piace...

quanto la metti al kilo?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sabina (24 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara intendevo il contrario...lui potrebbe farti pedinare?l'hai messo in conto?


Si mette in conto tutto in queste situazioni.


----------



## Amoremio (24 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Autostima sotto i tacchi?...


eh l'ho pensato anch'io !


----------



## Mari' (24 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Donna la tua neuro me piace...
> 
> quanto la metti al kilo?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Che figlio di buonamamma 


:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (24 Maggio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Che figlio di buonamamma
> 
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen:


Mari' se schersssa e lo sai...:mrgreen:

pero' se avessi voluto a quest'ora in Italy eravamo 100 mijoni...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> E io che speravo che questo riavvicinamento fosse merito di "come sono io" e non di "come non è lei"... Mannaggia...


Ma porca miseria...
Lui è un asino e te e lei siete due appetitosissime biade...
Se sceglie lei...sei nei casini...
Se sceglie te...stappa una bottiglia no?
Dai cazzo lo sa come sei tu no?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Perchè no, amore mio?
> 
> Chi confesserebbe queste cose alla compagna?
> Mettiamoci un attimo nei suoi panni...


Senti ancora una volta te lo dico io come è la storia...
Senti XD..Rischi di diventare come Demo84.
Senti amore...Diletta ti confesso tutto quel che vuoi, basta che la pianti di soffrire a sto modo ok?
Poi ti dico...ora vai a verificare e dimmi che cosa hai trovato...
Ma ti rendi conto che è come se mi chiedessi come mi vestivo dieci anni fa?
Le confesserebbe di sua sponte se fosse dilaniato dai sensi di colpa e si trova una che lo ama e lo tratta come un dio greco...e lui dentro di sè pensa...se sapesse questo o quell'altro di me, non farebbe così...
Più riesci a lasciare certe cose nel capitolo "robe solo sue", meno casini hai...ok?

In fondo cosa mi ha sempre detto mia moglie?
Se la combino non te lo dico, perchè poi ti parte il trip, e quando, e con chi, e perchè, e ci hai goduto, e che cazzo aveva, ecc..ecc...ecc....

Insomma...lascia che sia lui a dirti quel che vuol dirti...
Non fare l'inquisitrice...dai buona buona...


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Autostima sotto i tacchi?...



Solo XX-pensiero.
Da donna, non riesco a farmi qualche bel viaggetto autoerotico pensando a un uomo con le cui idee io non mi trovi. Al massimo devo ignorare completamente cosa ne pensa.

Se arrivasse l'uomo più bello, fascinoso, sensuale del mondo, a dirmi che mi vuole dedicare una notte di amore totale, dedicandosi interamente a me come l'amante più generoso e attento mai esistito, ma un secondo prima avesse detto "secondo me il posto delle donne è ai fornelli"... lo saluterei senza alcun rimpianto.

Quindi, mi sembrava strano che trovandomi io assolutamente distante dallo Stermi-pensiero, potesse considerarsi anche come battuta l'usarmi come pensiero autoerotico.

Tutto qui.

Devo dire che come autostima non sono messa poi malaccio in questo periodo.


----------



## Sterminator (24 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Solo XX-pensiero.
> Da donna, non riesco a farmi qualche bel viaggetto autoerotico pensando a un uomo con le cui idee io non mi trovi. Al massimo devo ignorare completamente cosa ne pensa.
> 
> Se arrivasse l'uomo più bello, fascinoso, sensuale del mondo, a dirmi che mi vuole dedicare una notte di amore totale, dedicandosi interamente a me come l'amante più generoso e attento mai esistito, ma un secondo prima avesse detto "secondo me il posto delle donne è ai fornelli"... lo saluterei senza alcun rimpianto.
> ...


Se st'omino pero' avesse capacita' di farti ridere di gusto le tue mutandine se strapperebbero da sole...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma porca miseria...
> Lui è un asino e te e lei siete due appetitosissime biade...
> Se sceglie lei...sei nei casini...
> Se sceglie te...stappa una bottiglia no?
> Dai cazzo lo sa come sei tu no?



Se tu mi dici che io e un'altra siamo due appetitosissimi qualcosa, dici che io e l'altra siamo equivalenti per certi versi. Questo ci fa incavolare come iene. Peggio, ci fa soffrire da matti. Tanto.

Vedo di fare esempi.

"scelgo te perchè sei bravissima a cucinare" lo mando a quel paese, la cuoca la trova pure al ristorante
"scelgo te perchè sei più bella" lo mando a quel paese perchè la bellezza è una qualità esteriore e transiente, quando arriva una più bella che fai?

"scelgo te perchè quando cucini per me, ti vedo in cucina con la grazia di una ballerina, e mi rendo conto che la sensazione di essere appagato e fortunato che mi viene in questi momenti, nessun'altra può darmela "   resto con te
"scelgo te perchè mi rendo conto che ti vedo sempre come la donna più bella del mondo, anche quando stai male, perchè la tua bellezza viene da dentro e quando ti guardo tutto il resto diventa sfondo"  resto con te


La donnina del marito di Lemon non è neppure una scelta. E' una presenza del tutto insignificante che ha messo in luce un grosso problema, e probabilmente una situazione di malessere del marito.
Non c'è scelta, l'altra non è al livello di essere scelta, di essere paragonata a Lemon.
Non è nulla.

Lemon non vuole essere scelta come la meglio tra due, cento o mille. Vuole essere scelta perchè il marito la guarda e sa che è "lei"

Come magari uno vuole dirsi... non mi ha scelto tra tanti, ma perchè sono l'uomo perfetto per lei.

Sul fatto che lui sia un asino però concordo


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Se st'omino pero' avesse capacita' di farti ridere di gusto le tue mutandine se strapperebbero da sole...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Come fa a farmi ridere uno che mi fa incazzare?
Difficile, mooooolto difficile.

Certo se è abbastanza sveglio da non farmi capire che è un maschilista *e* mi fa ridere.... mi sa di sì!


----------



## Diletta (24 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti ancora una volta te lo dico io come è la storia...
> Senti XD..Rischi di diventare come Demo84.
> Senti amore...Diletta ti confesso tutto quel che vuoi, basta che la pianti di soffrire a sto modo ok?
> Poi ti dico...ora vai a verificare e dimmi che cosa hai trovato...
> ...



No Conte, l'inquisizione è finita da un bel po': quello che mi ha detto mi basta per inquadrare come è stato mio marito allora. E' stata dura i primi tempi perchè non riuscivo a frenare la curiosità morbosa di sapere quanti più dettagli possibili e di collocare le storielle nel loro tempo. Mi sono sfinita la mente e il cuore, ma era più forte di me.    

Comunque, non è vero che non se le ricorda le marachelle fatte, magari tanti particolari non riesce a metterli a fuoco, è normale, ma ci sono tante situazioni che caratterizzano il nostro vissuto, come per tutti, e che fanno da filo conduttore.

Un'altra cosa però mi turba e chiedo un tuo commento.
Siccome l'ho sempre ritenuto persona sensibile e onesta, come è possibile che lui si sia comportato da "bastardo" con la "preda" di turno, facendole credere quello che conveniva a lui.
In un certo senso, paradossalmente, il tradimento da sposati con persona che ha ben chiari i presupposti che sono quelli di un diversivo senza altri risvolti, non è più "leale"?  
Capisco che non poteva fare altrimenti visto che ci teneva a me, ma non ci vuole lo stesso un discreto coraggio...? 
O si tratta, invece, di uno stereotipo comune degli uomini con una certa mentalità ? 
Lui si difende dicendo che non ha obbligato nessuna...ma le bugie che ci devono essere state avrebbero fatto concorrenza a Pinocchio.

Fammi sapere...
Grazie


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> No Conte, l'inquisizione è finita da un bel po': quello che mi ha detto mi basta per inquadrare come è stato mio marito allora. E' stata dura i primi tempi perchè non riuscivo a frenare la curiosità morbosa di sapere quanti più dettagli possibili e di collocare le storielle nel loro tempo. Mi sono sfinita la mente e il cuore, ma era più forte di me.
> 
> Comunque, non è vero che non se le ricorda le marachelle fatte, magari tanti particolari non riesce a metterli a fuoco, è normale, ma ci sono tante situazioni che caratterizzano il nostro vissuto, come per tutti, e che fanno da filo conduttore.
> 
> ...



Scusa se mi metto in mezzo..

Non ho capito, sai di certo che tuo marito ha ingannato una o più delle sue avventure?


----------



## lemon (24 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se tu mi dici che io e un'altra siamo due appetitosissimi qualcosa, dici che io e l'altra siamo equivalenti per certi versi. Questo ci fa incavolare come iene. Peggio, ci fa soffrire da matti. Tanto.
> 
> Vedo di fare esempi.
> 
> ...


Eh sì... E concordo anche sull'ultima frase


----------



## lemon (24 Maggio 2011)

Diletta, solo se ti va di dirmelo, ma come hai scoperto dei tradimenti? E quali sono state le sue reazioni?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Maggio 2011)

Scusate che non c'entra un cazzo ma...

ho letto qua e là di pedinamenti...

ieri sera ho visto "Unfaithful" con Richard Gere e Diane Lane e........ che storiaccia!!!!!!!





Ecco scusate, ora me ne torno a fare gli affaracci miei!


PS Amoremio sei peggio di Pisapia!!! MI hai rubato la MIA foto profilo!!!


----------



## contepinceton (24 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se tu mi dici che io e un'altra siamo due appetitosissimi qualcosa, dici che io e l'altra siamo equivalenti per certi versi. Questo ci fa incavolare come iene. Peggio, ci fa soffrire da matti. Tanto.
> 
> Vedo di fare esempi.
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Ehm...io te l'ho descritta dal punto di vista maschile eh?
Chiedi a Lothar...
Fondamentalmente noi maschi vorremmo la moglie porto sicuro e le amichette in adulazione no? Parlo male?

Ma è ovvio che per una coppia queste cose sono come nel Vangelo no?
La casa costruita sulla roccia resiste alle intemperie, quella costruita sulla sabbia casca...

Lemon può solo dirgli...occhio a come fai...perchè rischi di rovinare e uccidere quello che io provo per te...

Il marito di Lemon poi è nei casini perchè non capisce che l'invornita lo scusa e lo coccola solo perchè non è una moglie no?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> No Conte, l'inquisizione è finita da un bel po': quello che mi ha detto mi basta per inquadrare come è stato mio marito allora. E' stata dura i primi tempi perchè non riuscivo a frenare la curiosità morbosa di sapere quanti più dettagli possibili e di collocare le storielle nel loro tempo. Mi sono sfinita la mente e il cuore, ma era più forte di me.
> 
> Comunque, non è vero che non se le ricorda le marachelle fatte, magari tanti particolari non riesce a metterli a fuoco, è normale, ma ci sono tante situazioni che caratterizzano il nostro vissuto, come per tutti, e che fanno da filo conduttore.
> 
> ...


Donna.
Tu mi chiedi di tradire tuo marito.
Non posso farlo.
Il Codice Squarcialupi me lo vieta.
Ma come ti ho detto io non ho mai mentito a nessuna...e lasciato che faccia tutte le verifiche che vuole eh?
Vedi Diletta alla moglie non puoi sfuggire...a quella che incroci per poco tempo...puoi venderle ciò che vuoi...ossia il meglio di te...è la moglie che bene o male conosce anche il peggio no?


----------



## lothar57 (24 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna.
> Tu mi chiedi di tradire tuo marito.
> Non posso farlo.
> Il Codice Squarcialupi me lo vieta.
> ...


il codice che???????'ahahahhahhah sei mitico..comunque fai bene non lo dire pena innarrabili sofferenze notturne..
Ah poi vendere a una 20enne,sara'tipo rubare la caramelle ad un bimbo..con la signora fa'piu'fatica,questa in piu'e'tosta e furba.


----------



## elena (24 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Scusate che non c'entra un cazzo ma...
> 
> ho letto qua e là di pedinamenti...
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> il codice che???????'ahahahhahhah sei mitico..comunque fai bene non lo dire pena innarrabili sofferenze notturne..
> Ah poi vendere a una 20enne,sara'tipo rubare la caramelle ad un bimbo..con la signora fa'piu'fatica,questa in piu'e'tosta e furba.


Quello che Diletta non capisce, è che suo marito, mai si sarebbe concesso certe divagazioni se avesse avuto sentore che il suo matrimonio è in pericolo no?

Amico mio...noi abbiamo il sesto senso no?
Mai incrociata la classica tipa pianta casini? 
Io si...in genere fuggo a gambe levate...


----------



## Amoremio (24 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Scusate che non c'entra un cazzo ma...
> 
> ho letto qua e là di pedinamenti...
> 
> ...


accettalo come complimento al tuo gusto estetico-ideologico nella scelta degli avatar :mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Scusate che non c'entra un cazzo ma...
> 
> ho letto qua e là di pedinamenti...
> 
> ...


Chi...non vota...pisapia...è un ladro o una spia:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Diletta (24 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Dile' se scopassi episodicamente con una come dici te troja perche' sappia o meno che sto insieme a qualcuna, non la catalogherei da qualche parte della mia testa o altro, nella maniera che dopo a distanza di tempo la riterrei ex....
> 
> perche' per me per ritenere una, ex ci vuole ben altro...
> 
> ...





Sterminator ha detto:


> O na' mugliera come Diletta...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...




Stai a sentire Stermi, "troie" ce le chiamo affettuosamente io, ma visto che non lo facevano di lavoro, lo sono solo di nome.
Trattasi di ragazze normalissime, tra cui alcune forse anche di buona famiglia, che ebbero la fortuna/sfortuna d'imbattersi nel mio fidanzato.
Nella sua testa non sono ex, sono solo avventure, brevi avventure.
E' così che le chiama lui ed è così che vanno chiamate.
Che poi lui ne abbia ancora un vivo ricordo, e sicuramente questo ricordo è senz'altro piacevole (e qui mentre lo scrivo mi sto rodendo il fegato) è fuori di dubbio.

Ora non vorrei aver dato un'immagine di lui troppo caricata, infatti sostiene di essersi contenuto, avrebbe potuto fare molto di più a parer suo.
Questo è lui: ironico, presuntuoso, ora leale e sincerissimo.
Convinto che non hanno avuto mai nessuna interferenza su di noi, ma  convinti entrambi che se le ha avute erano importanti per lui e per la riuscita del nostro matrimonio.

Questi sono i fatti, nudi e crudi.    

Mio marito non risponderà ai tuoi saluti perchè non è tipo da interessarsi al forum, ha letto qualcosa perchè io ci tenevo a fargliela leggere 
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## elena (24 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Convinto che non hanno avuto mai nessuna interferenza su di noi, ma  convinti entrambi che se le ha avute erano importanti per lui e *per la riuscita *del nostro matrimonio.


Diletta, quello che hai appena scritto per me è spiazzante
e non lo capisco


----------



## lothar57 (24 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quello che Diletta non capisce, è che suo marito, mai si sarebbe concesso certe divagazioni se avesse avuto sentore che il suo matrimonio è in pericolo no?
> 
> Amico mio...noi abbiamo il sesto senso no?
> Mai incrociata la classica tipa pianta casini?
> Io si...in genere fuggo a gambe levate...


Ma sai parlare per noi e 'facile,poi chissa'........

Per fortuna no,ovverossia capito molto prima,solo didietro ovvio,e fuggito,ma in genere seleziono talmente tanto che e'dificile


----------



## Diletta (24 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna.
> Tu mi chiedi di tradire tuo marito.
> Non posso farlo.
> Il Codice Squarcialupi me lo vieta.
> ...




Anche se il Codice te lo vieta, qualcosa ho capito.
Sul fatto che tu non abbia mai mentito a nessuna...questa qui non me la bevo.
O forse sì.

Comunque, sostituisco il termine moglie con quello di fidanzata solo per il fatto che parlo di realtà assodata, per il capitolo moglie siamo solo nel campo delle illazioni.
E comunque, ero già un po' moglie anche allora.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Diletta, quello che hai appena scritto per me è spiazzante
> e non lo capisco


Elena...
Un conto è non essere dipendenti emotivi da nessuno
Un conto è essere dei palloni gonfiati e pensare di essere un buon partito in quanto "integerrimi".
Un conto è dirsi...ehi guarda qua...faccio razzia di galline...le donne mi cercano ecc..ecc..ecc...ergo Diletta mia moglie mi trova effettivamente eccezionale...
Vedi cara...quante amiche che ho?
Sarebbe svilente penso...dire alla moglie...sniff...sob...sniff...perfortuna ho trovato un'anima pia come te...che sniff, sob...sob...mi ha tenuto con sè...sniff...sob, se non ci fossi tu...io sniff sob...sarei solo...perchè sono solo uno sfigato...sniff...sob...

Il marito di Diletta dice...ehi cocca..stammi dietro...sennò altre mi puntano eh?

Auf, dai...è solo un uomo a cui piacciono molto le donnine no?
E che sarà mai?

(ocio sparano adesso...Lothar...proteggimi)

Eheheheheheeh...io ho sempre visto friggere come una patata mia moglie...quando le altre sue amiche...le dicono...ehehehehehehe...tuo marito qui, tuo marito là...eheheheheheeh...

Insomma Elena a volte le mogli sottostimano i mariti...non si sanno valorizzare....

( ocio Lothar...adesso bombardano)...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> No Conte, l'inquisizione è finita da un bel po': quello che mi ha detto mi basta per inquadrare come è stato mio marito allora. E' stata dura i primi tempi perchè non riuscivo a frenare la curiosità morbosa di sapere quanti più dettagli possibili e di collocare le storielle nel loro tempo. Mi sono sfinita la mente e il cuore, ma era più forte di me.
> 
> Comunque, non è vero che non se le ricorda le marachelle fatte, magari tanti particolari non riesce a metterli a fuoco, è normale, ma ci sono tante situazioni che caratterizzano il nostro vissuto, come per tutti, e che fanno da filo conduttore.
> 
> ...


Ma perchè parti dal presupposto che abbia dovuto raccontare bugie?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Anche se il Codice te lo vieta, qualcosa ho capito.
> Sul fatto che tu non abbia mai mentito a nessuna...questa qui non me la bevo.
> O forse sì.
> 
> ...


Donna.
Ti sfido.
Tu trovami una donna alla quale io abbia mentito e portala da me.
Piuttosto, cazzo, sono loro che non mi credono...
E poi quando viene fuori la verità stanno là con la bocca aperta e ci vuole un Cristo da muratori per sostenere loro il mento...XD.

E allora Xd....se sono illazioni...appunto sono solo illazioni...

Ma tu trova una persona nell'universo che possa dire che io le ho mentito...
Una sola.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Scusate che non c'entra un cazzo ma...
> 
> ho letto qua e là di pedinamenti...
> 
> ...


Ribadisco, come ogni volta che si parla di questo film, che è uno dei miei film preferiti


----------



## aristocat (24 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma che dici? Non capisco più una mazza.
> Ex , non ex, ma che vuol dire?
> Chiamiamole col loro nome, cioè troie.
> Oppure:  illuse (in qualche caso) ma sempre e comunque troie.
> Hai capito ?





Diletta ha detto:


> Stai a sentire Stermi, "troie" ce le chiamo affettuosamente io, ma visto che non lo facevano di lavoro, lo sono solo di nome.


Affettuosamente? Ok lo sapevano che andavano con uno "impegnato", ma se parliamo di "suini", perlomeno queste signorine erano in degna compagnia. Mi spiego: molto spesso i primi a grufolare intorno a queste fanciulle sono proprio i mariti... magari le corteggiano tanto, e in modo da essere molto credibili. Da promettere magari chissàche.

Poi ricordiamoci che spesso queste "troie", "suine femmine" hanno comunque dei sentimenti, e si mettono in gioco da donne libere. Diversamente da tanti mariti (appunto, uomini non liberi) che non si fanno bastare l'affetto della moglie, e che magari vanno dove li porta l'ormone.


----------



## Sterminator (24 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Stai a sentire Stermi, "troie" ce le chiamo affettuosamente io, ma visto che non lo facevano di lavoro, lo sono solo di nome.
> Trattasi di ragazze normalissime, tra cui alcune forse anche di buona famiglia, che ebbero la fortuna/sfortuna d'imbattersi nel mio fidanzato.
> Nella sua testa non sono ex, sono solo avventure, brevi avventure.
> E' così che le chiama lui ed è così che vanno chiamate.
> ...


Ma quant' si' capatost'...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

se fossero state all'epoca solo avventurette del cazzo non sarebbe andato a ritrovarsele dopo 18 anni su feisbuccc...

magari era convinto che na' trombata nella rimpatriata sarebbe arrivata facile facile...

mo' tu pensa che era magari interessato solo a sapere se si fossero sposate, avessero figli, che scuole frequentassero, che macchina avessero, se i tagliandi li facessero regolarmente...:rotfl:

e tutta st'innocenza e' stata vomitata fuori solo con il cetriolone dell'avvocheto nello sgnauss?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Maggio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Affettuosamente? Ok lo sapevano che andavano con uno "impegnato", ma se parliamo di "suini", perlomeno queste signorine erano in degna compagnia. Mi spiego: molto spesso i primi a grufolare intorno a queste fanciulle sono proprio i mariti... magari le corteggiano tanto, e in modo da essere molto credibili. Da promettere magari chissàche.
> 
> Poi ricordiamoci che spesso queste "troie", "suine femmine" hanno comunque dei sentimenti, e si mettono in gioco da donne libere. Diversamente da tanti mariti (appunto, uomini non liberi) che non si fanno bastare l'affetto della moglie, e che magari vanno dove li porta l'ormone.



Ma allora cosa devo dedurre io?
Se una mi dice..." Ah Conte come me godo a far la troia con ti?"


----------



## Diletta (24 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quello che Diletta non capisce, è che suo marito, mai si sarebbe concesso certe divagazioni se avesse avuto sentore che il suo matrimonio è in pericolo no?
> 
> Amico mio...noi abbiamo il sesto senso no?
> Mai incrociata la classica tipa pianta casini?
> Io si...in genere fuggo a gambe levate...





lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma sai parlare per noi e 'facile,poi chissa'........
> 
> Per fortuna no,ovverossia capito molto prima,solo didietro ovvio,e fuggito,ma in genere seleziono talmente tanto che e'dificile



Vi sembra strano, lo so, ma altro che non capisco..con la scuola di pensiero che ho in casa potrei operarmi e diventare uomo nel fisico che con la mente lo sono già abbastanza, per le rivelazioni e per gli stratagemmi che conosco...
Lui si sentiva così sicuro...e infatti aveva ragione, tutto è filato liscio come l'olio in tutto quel tempo, ma io dov'ero con la testa in tutto quel tempo?
Dov'era l'infallibile intuito femminile? In sciopero?!


----------



## elena (24 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Elena...
> Un conto è non essere dipendenti emotivi da nessuno
> Un conto è essere dei palloni gonfiati e pensare di essere un buon partito in quanto "integerrimi".
> Un conto è dirsi...ehi guarda qua...faccio razzia di galline...le donne mi cercano ecc..ecc..ecc...ergo Diletta mia moglie mi trova effettivamente eccezionale...
> ...


Sì. Va bien.
Però avrei voluto una risposta da Diletta.


----------



## Sterminator (24 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma allora cosa devo dedurre io?
> Se una mi dice..." Ah Conte come me godo a far la troia con ti?"


e poi ti svegli tutto sudato...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (24 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma perchè parti dal presupposto che abbia dovuto raccontare bugie?



Perchè me l'ha detto lui !
Secondo te se avesse detto: "senti, io sono fidanzato ma vorrei farmi una scopatina con te perchè mi attrai molto, quindi non ti fare illusioni: una o due volte ti vanno bene?" 
Pensi che avrebbe avuto successo?


----------



## Nocciola (24 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Perchè me l'ha detto lui !
> Secondo te se avesse detto: "senti, io sono fidanzato ma vorrei farmi una scopatina con te perchè mi attrai molto, quindi non ti fare illusioni: una o due volte ti vanno bene?"
> Pensi che avrebbe avuto successo?


Perchè no?


----------



## Sterminator (24 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Vi sembra strano, lo so, ma altro che non capisco..con la scuola di pensiero che ho in casa potrei operarmi e diventare uomo nel fisico che con la mente lo sono già abbastanza, per le rivelazioni e per gli stratagemmi che conosco...
> Lui si sentiva così sicuro...e infatti aveva ragione, tutto è filato liscio come l'olio in tutto quel tempo, ma io dov'ero con la testa in tutto quel tempo?
> Dov'era l'infallibile intuito femminile? In sciopero?!


Se vieni in giardino te metto sulla croce con quattro chiodi...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

*TU NON C'ENTRI UN CAZZO HA FATTO TUTTO DA SOLO!*

(su sto cazzo de forum manco un neon lampeggiante ce sta..)

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Se vieni in giardino te metto sulla croce con quattro chiodi...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Posso quotarti?
Giuro che non lo faccio più


----------



## aristocat (24 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma allora cosa devo dedurre io?
> Se una mi dice..." Ah Conte come me godo a far la troia con ti?"


Ahahahahahah!....:mrgreen:  sapevo che l'avresti detto... I know my chicken* :carneval:, conosco i miei polli :lipstick:

Ma la lingua italiana è così, una stessa parola usata in situazioni diverse... e cambia la musica totalmente...:sonar:





* anglofili del Forum, mi prostro in ginocchio e mi autoflagello da sola :carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (24 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Posso quotarti?
> Giuro che non lo faccio più


basta che nun ce pij l'abitudine...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> basta che nun ce pij l'abitudine...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


dubito:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lemon (24 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Vi sembra strano, lo so, ma altro che non capisco..con la scuola di pensiero che ho in casa potrei operarmi e diventare uomo nel fisico che con la mente lo sono già abbastanza, per le rivelazioni e per gli stratagemmi che conosco...
> Lui si sentiva così sicuro...e infatti aveva ragione, tutto è filato liscio come l'olio in tutto quel tempo, ma io dov'ero con la testa in tutto quel tempo?
> Dov'era l'infallibile intuito femminile? In sciopero?!


ma che c'entra diletta? Tu con la testa stavi in una relazione a due, perché lui ti aveva fatto credere che di quello si trattasse.


----------



## aristocat (24 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Perchè me l'ha detto lui !
> Secondo te se avesse detto: "senti, io sono fidanzato ma vorrei farmi una scopatina con te perchè mi attrai molto, quindi non ti fare illusioni: una o due volte ti vanno bene?"
> *Pensi che avrebbe avuto successo?*


Abbastanza, Diletta....abbastanza... :singleeye: Avrebbe avuto una sua "base di consenso"... 
Mala (o bona, dipende) tempora currunt... :sonar:


----------



## Sterminator (24 Maggio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ahahahahahah!....:mrgreen:  sapevo che l'avresti detto... I know my chicken* :carneval:, conosco i miei polli :lipstick:
> 
> Ma la lingua italiana è così, una stessa parola usata in situazioni diverse... e cambia la musica totalmente...:sonar:
> 
> ...


Gia' che stai in ginocchio....

vabbe' come non detto...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## aristocat (24 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Gia' che stai in ginocchio....
> 
> vabbe' come non detto...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Anche perchè tu non sei un anglofilo ma un nostalgico dei dialetti che stanno scomparendo :santarellina:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Perchè me l'ha detto lui !
> Secondo te se avesse detto: "senti, io sono fidanzato ma vorrei farmi una scopatina con te perchè mi attrai molto, quindi non ti fare illusioni: una o due volte ti vanno bene?"
> Pensi che avrebbe avuto successo?


SI...
Appunto perchè dall'altra parte ci sta quella che non vuole impelagarsi no?
Guarda eh?
Tu vai a letto con uno...chi ti dice che il giorno dopo sto qua non pensi che tu sia sua?
O peggio che possa vantare dei diritti su di te?
Appunto una scopatina: è solo una scopatina.


----------



## Minerva (24 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Gia' che stai in ginocchio....
> 
> vabbe' come non detto...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 :racchia:


----------



## Diletta (24 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusa se mi metto in mezzo..
> 
> Non ho capito, sai di certo che tuo marito ha ingannato una o più delle sue avventure?



Ingannato...diciamo che ha "omesso" dei particolari rilevanti.....


----------



## Diletta (24 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Diletta, quello che hai appena scritto per me è spiazzante
> e non lo capisco



Sì, siamo entrambi convinti del fatto che se non avesse avuto le storielle il nostro matrimonio ne avrebbe potuto risentire.
Vedi, sono sicura che un uomo debba avere nel suo curriculum un certo numero di esperienze per poter vivere pienamente il significato del matrimonio. Se lui le ha fatte vuol dire che ne sentiva il bisogno, e questo bisogno si sarebbe fatto sentire dopo il matrimonio, con tutte le conseguenze del caso.
Oppure, può darsi che si sarebbe represso e io una persona frustrata al mio fianco non l'avrei voluta.
Può sembrare un paradosso, ma sono convinta di quello che vado dicendo.
Devo "solo" smaltire la delusione che ciò ha prodotto in me


----------



## tradito77 (24 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, siamo entrambi convinti del fatto che se non avesse avuto le storielle il nostro matrimonio ne avrebbe potuto risentire.
> Vedi, sono sicura che un uomo debba avere nel suo curriculum un certo numero di esperienze per poter vivere pienamente il significato del matrimonio. Se lui le ha fatte vuol dire che ne sentiva il bisogno, e questo bisogno si sarebbe fatto sentire dopo il matrimonio, con tutte le conseguenze del caso.
> Oppure, può darsi che si sarebbe represso e io una persona frustrata al mio fianco non l'avrei voluta.
> Può sembrare un paradosso, ma sono convinta di quello che vado dicendo.
> Devo "solo" smaltire la delusione che ciò ha prodotto in me


Diletta, scusa 1 cosa, ma a partire da oggi, come vedi il vostro futuro insieme?
Oggi, vi amate?
Se è così, parti da qui e vai avanti!


----------



## Diletta (24 Maggio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Affettuosamente? Ok lo sapevano che andavano con uno "impegnato", ma se parliamo di "suini", perlomeno queste signorine erano in degna compagnia. Mi spiego: molto spesso i primi a grufolare intorno a queste fanciulle sono proprio i mariti... magari le corteggiano tanto, e in modo da essere molto credibili. Da promettere magari chissàche.
> 
> Poi ricordiamoci che spesso queste "troie", "suine femmine" hanno comunque dei sentimenti, e si mettono in gioco da donne libere. Diversamente da tanti mariti (appunto, uomini non liberi) che non si fanno bastare l'affetto della moglie, e che magari vanno dove li porta l'ormone.



Ma no Aristocat, non lo sapevano di andare con uno impegnato (fidanzato) o, quanto meno, qualcuna lo sapeva e gli stava bene, qualcuna (le più) no.


----------



## Diletta (24 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma quant' si' capatost'...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...



Finalmente ci sei arrivato anche tu !!!
E' da mò che lo so...
:carneval::carneval:


----------



## aristocat (24 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma no Aristocat, non lo sapevano di andare con uno impegnato (fidanzato) o, quanto meno, qualcuna lo sapeva e gli stava bene, qualcuna (le più) no.


motivo in più per non chiamarle così


----------



## Diletta (24 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> ma che c'entra diletta? Tu con la testa stavi in una relazione a due, perché lui ti aveva fatto credere che di quello si trattasse.



Sì, Lemon, lui non mi dava nessun motivo per sospettare niente.
Ma allora mi chiedo: chi è quella persona che ho accanto da anni che non ha avuto mai un attimo di cedimento, di minimo disagio, che non ha mai tradito nessuna emozione?
Come si fa?


----------



## Nocciola (24 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Finalmente ci sei arrivato anche tu !!!
> E' da mò che lo so...
> :carneval::carneval:


Quindi accetti che se non fosse stato beccato, ti avrebbe tradita anche durante il matrimonio?


----------



## Sterminator (24 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Finalmente ci sei arrivato anche tu !!!
> E' da mò che lo so...
> :carneval::carneval:


????

ma la pillolina l'abbiamo saltata oggi?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (24 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI...
> Appunto perchè dall'altra parte ci sta quella che non vuole impelagarsi no?
> Guarda eh?
> Tu vai a letto con uno...chi ti dice che il giorno dopo sto qua non pensi che tu sia sua?
> ...




Questo ragionamento è perfetto per la situazione in cui siamo tutti noi qui, che è quella di sposati, ma considera il contesto da giovani: erano per lo più brave ragazze, e lascia perdere l'appellativo che io dò loro, non c'entra nulla con la tipologia di persona.
A loro lui piaceva, e molto, quindi un pensierino su una possibile storia seria con lui stà tranquillo che qualcuna se l'era fatto sicuramente


----------



## Sterminator (24 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Questo ragionamento è perfetto per la situazione in cui siamo tutti noi qui, che è quella di sposati, ma considera il contesto da giovani: erano per lo più brave ragazze, e lascia perdere l'appellativo che io dò loro, non c'entra nulla con la tipologia di persona.
> A loro lui piaceva, e molto, quindi un pensierino su una possibile storia seria con lui stà tranquillo che qualcuna se l'era fatto sicuramente


Pero' poi hai avuto un culo immenso nell'essere stata la pre-Diletta...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (24 Maggio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Diletta, scusa 1 cosa, ma a partire da oggi, come vedi il vostro futuro insieme?
> Oggi, vi amate?
> Se è così, parti da qui e vai avanti!



Penso di amarlo ancora, dico penso perchè in alcuni momenti la delusione è ancora tanto forte da suscitarmi sentimenti contrastanti.
Lui mi ama, ne sono certa.


----------



## Sterminator (24 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Penso di amarlo ancora, dico penso perchè in alcuni momenti la delusione è ancora tanto forte da suscitarmi sentimenti contrastanti.
> Lui mi ama, ne sono certa.


Ah quello si vede benissimo...

pure da qua...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (24 Maggio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> motivo in più per non chiamarle così



Ma infatti mi dolgo di chiamarle così perchè le più non se lo meritano.
Ma è la coda della gelosia di sapere che hanno goduto di lui a farmi parlare così.
Ecco, l'ho detto.


----------



## Diletta (24 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi accetti che se non fosse stato beccato, ti avrebbe tradita anche durante il matrimonio?



C'è arrivato vicino.


----------



## Mari' (24 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, Lemon, lui non mi dava nessun motivo per sospettare niente.
> Ma allora mi chiedo: *chi è quella persona che ho accanto da anni che non ha avuto mai un attimo di cedimento, di minimo disagio, che non ha mai tradito nessuna emozione?*
> Come si fa?


Sono la stessa persona ... ha fatto una gran cazzata ... ora deve decidere quale delle due figure vuole essere  ... quello che continua a fare cazzate o, ritornare ad essere un uomo "leale'.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> C'è arrivato vicino.


Ecco appunto. C'è arrivato vicino perchè lo hai beccato. Se non lo beccavi andava oltre.
Io capisco la tua paura, il tuo smarrimento, ma credo proprio che devi trovare la forza di sapere tutto quello che hai diritto di sapere per poter veramente decidere se ricominciare con quest'uomo o no.
Io non sto mettendo in dubbio che lui ti ami, ma ora sai anche che è un modo diverso d'amare rispetto al tuo. Sta a te capire se puoi essere comunque felice o no, senza timore di giudizi e moralismi inutili.


----------



## Amoremio (24 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ingannato...diciamo che ha "omesso" dei particolari rilevanti.....


dunque le ha corteggiate facendo credere che la sua condizione non fosse quella reale, al solo scopo di portarsele a letto


----------



## Amoremio (24 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, *siamo entrambi convinti del fatto che se non avesse avuto le storielle il nostro matrimonio ne avrebbe potuto risentire*.
> Vedi, sono sicura che un uomo debba avere nel suo curriculum un certo numero di esperienze per poter vivere pienamente il significato del matrimonio. Se lui le ha fatte vuol dire che ne sentiva il bisogno, e questo bisogno si sarebbe fatto sentire dopo il matrimonio, con tutte le conseguenze del caso.
> Oppure, può darsi che si sarebbe represso e io una persona frustrata al mio fianco non l'avrei voluta.
> Può sembrare un paradosso, ma sono convinta di quello che vado dicendo.
> Devo "solo" smaltire la delusione che ciò ha prodotto in me


 
speriamo che la tua convinzione non derivi dallo stesso "intuito" di cui parlavi


----------



## Amoremio (24 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ????
> 
> ma la pillolina l'abbiamo saltata oggi?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


me sa de sì! :mexican:


----------



## Amoremio (24 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Penso di amarlo ancora, dico penso perchè in alcuni momenti la delusione è ancora tanto forte da suscitarmi sentimenti contrastanti.
> *Lui mi ama, ne sono certa*.


intuito femminile?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ribadisco, come ogni volta che si parla di questo film, che è uno dei miei film preferiti


Davvero? Ma cosa ti piace?

Io devo dire che in certi momenti mi sono sentita molto angosciata... tipo: quando lei si dimentica di andare a prendere suo figlio a scuola! Ma come cazzo sei messa??? Io lo sapete che non sono una santerellina, però... i figli!!! Come si fa a dimenticarsi del proprio figlio perché si sta scopando con il proprio amante??? E l'altra cosa che mi ha fatto rabbrividire: come può una donna regalare al proprio amante un oggetto che le era stato regalato dal marito? Ma sei proprio stronza! Io capisco bene lo sbandamento... il perdere la testa, la lucidità... lo posso capire, visto che l'ho provato... ma certe cose... MAI!


----------



## Nocciola (24 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Davvero? Ma cosa ti piace?
> 
> Io devo dire che in certi momenti mi sono sentita molto angosciata... tipo: quando lei si dimentica di andare a prendere suo figlio a scuola! Ma come cazzo sei messa??? Io lo sapete che non sono una santerellina, però... i figli!!! Come si fa a dimenticarsi del proprio figlio perché si sta scopando con il proprio amante??? E l'altra cosa che mi ha fatto rabbrividire: come può una donna regalare al proprio amante un oggetto che le era stato regalato dal marito? Ma sei proprio stronza! Io capisco bene lo sbandamento... il perdere la testa, la lucidità... lo posso capire, visto che l'ho provato... ma certe cose... MAI!


Certo certi particolari hanno infastidido anche me. Sinceramente molto più il fatto del regalo che quello del figlio. Si è addormentata non riesco a crocefiggerla per questo.
Però trovo che lei sia veramente bravissima in questo film, si "sentono" le emozioni che prova...non lo so a me mette i brividi....


----------



## Minerva (24 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo certi particolari hanno infastidido anche me. Sinceramente molto più il fatto del regalo che quello del figlio. Si è addormentata non riesco a crocefiggerla per questo.
> Però trovo che lei sia veramente bravissima in questo film, si "sentono" le emozioni che prova...*non lo so a me mette i brividi*....


 a me li mette per la donnetta che non vorrei mai essere: si gioca tutto per emozioni da poco


----------



## lemon (24 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, Lemon, lui non mi dava nessun motivo per sospettare niente.
> Ma allora mi chiedo: chi è quella persona che ho accanto da anni che non ha avuto mai un attimo di cedimento, di minimo disagio, che non ha mai tradito nessuna emozione?
> Come si fa?


Non lo so e mi dispiace perché mi fa un sacco di tenerezza e vorrei tanto esserti utile, ma secondo me tu stai correndo troppo per trovare un equilibrio nella coppia senza averlo prima trovato tu... Se ti serve ancora del tempo, prendilo e pretendilo!


----------



## Diletta (24 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Non lo so e mi dispiace perché mi fa un sacco di tenerezza e vorrei tanto esserti utile, ma secondo me tu stai correndo troppo per trovare un equilibrio nella coppia senza averlo prima trovato tu... Se ti serve ancora del tempo, prendilo e pretendilo!



Sto cercando un nuovo equilibrio che sia giusto per noi di qui a venire, sto arrancando perchè non lo trovo...
Ho bisogno di altro tempo, mi darò altro tempo, ma è difficile andare avanti così.
Lui lo sa che sono in cammino...ma è abbastanza fiducioso, a volte fin troppo forse.


----------



## Diletta (24 Maggio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sono la stessa persona ... ha fatto una gran cazzata ... ora deve decidere quale delle due figure vuole essere  ... quello che continua a fare cazzate o, ritornare ad essere un uomo "leale'.



Marì, lui sostiene di averlo deciso fin dal matrimonio, la sua versione è sempre la stessa, io ci credo abbastanza.
Ha chiuso col passato da allora.


----------



## Diletta (24 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> dunque le ha corteggiate facendo credere che la sua condizione non fosse quella reale, al solo scopo di portarsele a letto



Sì, è proprio così.
Non è molto edificante, vero?


----------



## Daniele (24 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, è proprio così.
> Non è molto edificante, vero?


No Diletta, è peggio di quelli che vanno a puttane. Perchè andandoci almeno non sei disonesto ed invece si vede che tuo marito è anche una persona con una certa disonestà di fondo. Posso chiederti come fai fidarti di chi mente peer la vagina????


----------



## Diletta (24 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> No Diletta, è peggio di quelli che vanno a puttane. Perchè andandoci almeno non sei disonesto ed invece si vede che tuo marito è anche una persona con una certa disonestà di fondo. Posso chiederti come fai fidarti di chi mente peer la vagina????



Mi state spiazzando stasera, non ho la mente lucida per poterti rispondere ora, mi spiace


----------



## Sterminator (25 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sto cercando un nuovo equilibrio che sia giusto per noi di qui a venire, sto arrancando perchè non lo trovo...
> Ho bisogno di altro tempo, mi darò altro tempo, ma è difficile andare avanti così.
> Lui lo sa che sono in cammino...*ma è abbastanza fiducioso, a volte fin troppo forse.*


Ce credo, te legge come un libro aperto...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Cambia nick e rifai er giro...damme retta...:mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (25 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi state spiazzando stasera, non ho la mente lucida per poterti rispondere ora, mi spiace


Diletta, io ho imparato una cosa importantissima dalle feroci inculate che ho avuto, il modus operandi di una persona seppur differenziandosi un poco da persona a persona permane con un fondo di coerenza con tutti. Una persona abituata alla disonestà potrà esserlo anche con chi ama...anche se meno, ma non disdegnerà la strada intrapresa nella norma con gli altri.
Diletta, io diffido di chi nel passato ha agito male con motivi risibili, pensa io so che la mia ragazza si comportò male...ma fu per vendetta e questa opzione io la comprendo e so cosa significa, se mi avesse mai risposto che lo ha fatto usando scuse banali l'avrei mollata senza dubbio.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me li mette per la donnetta che non vorrei mai essere: si gioca tutto per emozioni da poco


Tu...le hai provate "quelle" emozioni?
E se non le hai provate...come fai a valutarle?


----------



## Diletta (25 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> No Diletta, è peggio di quelli che vanno a puttane. Perchè andandoci almeno non sei disonesto ed invece si vede che tuo marito è anche una persona con una certa disonestà di fondo. Posso chiederti come fai fidarti di chi mente peer la vagina????





Daniele ha detto:


> Diletta, io ho imparato una cosa importantissima dalle feroci inculate che ho avuto, il modus operandi di una persona seppur differenziandosi un poco da persona a persona permane con un fondo di coerenza con tutti. Una persona abituata alla disonestà potrà esserlo anche con chi ama...anche se meno, ma non disdegnerà la strada intrapresa nella norma con gli altri.
> Diletta, io diffido di chi nel passato ha agito male con motivi risibili, pensa io so che la mia ragazza si comportò male...ma fu per vendetta e questa opzione io la comprendo e so cosa significa, se mi avesse mai risposto che lo ha fatto usando scuse banali l'avrei mollata senza dubbio.




Ora ti posso rispondere con più calma: ha ammesso subito le sue mancanze come premessa a tutto il resto. Sa di aver sbagliato, ma non si può tornare indietro...
Per il resto, è un'ottima persona, affidabile


----------



## Diletta (25 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco appunto. C'è arrivato vicino perchè lo hai beccato. Se non lo beccavi andava oltre.
> Io capisco la tua paura, il tuo smarrimento, ma credo proprio che devi trovare la forza di sapere tutto quello che hai diritto di sapere per poter veramente decidere se ricominciare con quest'uomo o no.
> Io non sto mettendo in dubbio che lui ti ami, ma ora sai anche che è un modo diverso d'amare rispetto al tuo. *Sta a te capire se puoi essere comunque felice *o no, senza timore di giudizi e moralismi inutili.



Infatti, è proprio quello che devo capire


----------



## Minerva (25 Maggio 2011)

*dejà vu*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu...le hai provate "quelle" emozioni?
> E se non le hai provate...come fai a valutarle?


 ..sicuro di parlare solo di cose che hai provato?


----------



## Daniele (25 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Per il resto, è un'ottima persona, affidabile


Che ha imbrogliato delle brave ragazze da come hai detto per avere qualcosa. E' questo che non capisco, come fa essere una brava persona ed allo stesso tempo aver imbrogliato delle persone? Cosa cambia da chi imbroglia per soldi o per sesso? Anche il sesso volendo ha un valore se mercificato e se rubato a chi non è d'uso in tale pratica è un furto ancora più grande. 
Esistono molte donne che stanno con grandi farabutti, di certo tuo marito non è tra essi, ma è sempre questa cosa che mi fa pensare, come fai stare con una persona che imbroglia gli altri??? Come credere che non sia nella sua natura l'imbroglio?


----------



## contepinceton (25 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ..sicuro di parlare solo di cose che hai provato?


SI.
E ti sfido a mostrare il contrario.
In questo sta la mia atavica diffidenza e curiosità.
Io dico sempre...arricciando il naso...sarà come tu dici...ma poi vado a vedere come Ulisse.
Mai parlato di cose che non conosco per niente.
Mi imbarazza molto però leggere dei sermoni di vita su cose che non si conoscono.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Che ha imbrogliato delle brave ragazze da come hai detto per avere qualcosa. E' questo che non capisco, come fa essere una brava persona ed allo stesso tempo aver imbrogliato delle persone? Cosa cambia da chi imbroglia per soldi o per sesso? Anche il sesso volendo ha un valore se mercificato e se rubato a chi non è d'uso in tale pratica è un furto ancora più grande.
> Esistono molte donne che stanno con grandi farabutti, di certo tuo marito non è tra essi, ma è sempre questa cosa che mi fa pensare, come fai stare con una persona che imbroglia gli altri??? Come credere che non sia nella sua natura l'imbroglio?


Ma quale imbroglio XD...
Se uno e una si mettono d'accordo per una scopatina, quella è e quella rimane.
Comunque qua mancano le prove: i fatti ecc..ecc..ecc...
Come dicevo alla mia interprete...
Tra-dire e il fare c'è di mezzo il mare...
Ma il troppo darsi da fare porta al Tra-dire...

Ma tra cercare una persona su fb, chattolarci assieme e costruire una relazione adulterina ne passa eh?

E poi porco can...
Se io avessi creduto a tutto quello che mi è stato proposto in chat...dall'universo femminile hai voglia eh?

Ah sarebbe bello se ci incontrassimo.
E io
Capiterà
Lei : Quando?
E io: E chi può dirlo?

Daniele stai attento agli aggettivi che usi contro certe persone.
Fidati fino a prova contraria una persona è innocente.


----------



## Minerva (25 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI.
> E ti sfido a mostrare il contrario.
> In questo sta la mia atavica diffidenza e curiosità.
> Io dico sempre...arricciando il naso...sarà come tu dici...ma poi vado a vedere come Ulisse.
> ...


 certo


----------



## Minerva (25 Maggio 2011)

ma soprattutto  ci sono cose che se non si conoscono è perché lo si è scelto.
la fedeltà non è casuale , non "capita", per cui esiste una consapevolezza ben precisa.
non si provano quelle emozioni da poco proprio perché non ci si gioca la vita a dadi.
e a questo punto ci si può permettere di dire "io non lo farei"..non l'ho fatto e non lo farò se le condizioni saranno le stesse di oggi.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma soprattutto  ci sono cose che se non si conoscono è perché lo si è scelto.
> la fedeltà non è casuale , non "capita", per cui esiste una consapevolezza ben precisa.
> non si provano quelle emozioni da poco proprio perché non ci si gioca la vita a dadi.
> e a questo punto ci si può permettere di dire "io non lo farei"..non l'ho fatto e non lo farò se le condizioni saranno le stesse di oggi.


Sono scelte tue.
Nessuno ti biasima per questo.
Ma allora non dire che certe emozioni hanno determinate caratteristiche.
Ne possono parlare solo chi le ha provate.
E come leggi qui, ognuno reagisce a modo suo.
Chi è fedele, non può dire nulla su colei che ha scelto di essere infedele.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma soprattutto ci sono cose che se non si conoscono è perché lo si è scelto.
> la fedeltà non è casuale , non "capita", per cui esiste una consapevolezza ben precisa.
> non si provano quelle emozioni da poco proprio perché non ci si gioca la vita a dadi.
> e a questo punto ci si può permettere di dire "io non lo farei"..non l'ho fatto e non lo farò* se* le condizioni saranno le stesse di oggi.


Detto così, con l'aggiunta di quel se....posso condividerlo anch'io

Non posso definire emozioni da poco quelle provate dalla protagonista del film, sarebbe ipocrita da parte mia.


----------



## Minerva (25 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sono scelte tue.
> Nessuno ti biasima per questo.
> Ma allora non dire che certe emozioni hanno determinate caratteristiche.
> Ne possono parlare solo chi le ha provate.
> ...


infatti *per me* giocarsi la vita per una manciate di emozioni adrenalitiche è da idioti


----------



## contepinceton (25 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti *per me* giocarsi la vita per una manciate di emozioni adrenalitiche è da idioti


Mia cara...
Fossero solo manciate di emozioni adrenalitiche...
Nessuno si giocherebbe la vita eh?
Quando parte mente e cuore, non ci puoi fare proprio nulla di nulla.
Ma come sappiamo tu hai avuto la fortuna di venir amata.
Cosa che non è da tutti.
Mi pare che molti si sono arrabbattati con quel che sono riusciti a racimolare.

Io comunque ora ho seminato in un campo.
Vedremo i frutti.


----------



## Diletta (25 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Che ha imbrogliato delle brave ragazze da come hai detto per avere qualcosa. E' questo che non capisco, come fa essere una brava persona ed allo stesso tempo aver imbrogliato delle persone? Cosa cambia da chi imbroglia per soldi o per sesso? Anche il sesso volendo ha un valore se mercificato e se rubato a chi non è d'uso in tale pratica è un furto ancora più grande.
> Esistono molte donne che stanno con grandi farabutti, di certo tuo marito non è tra essi, ma è sempre questa cosa che mi fa pensare, come fai stare con una persona che imbroglia gli altri??? Come credere che non sia nella sua natura l'imbroglio?



Ascolta, a me piace ragionare sulle cose.
Allora: da che mondo è mondo si sa che il comportamento dell'uomo cacciatore e donnaiolo è un po' questo, quindi sta all'intelligenza della ragazza sapersi comportare di conseguenza senza concedersi troppo in fretta.
E' un cliché, forse ora in disuso, non lo so.
 Saranno anche state brave ragazze, nel senso che erano persone "normali" ma un po' leggerine e facilone lo sono state...diciamo le cose come stanno.  
Nessuna è stata mai obbligata, anzi...non le è parso vero a qualcuna!

Il rischio che si corre ad essere così c'è sempre stato, e non so se anche tu ti impegneresti in una storia seria con una di troppo facili costumi, anche al tempo di oggi. Per un'avventura va benissimo, ma per altro....ci vuole appunto ben altro.
Lui ha omesso qualche dettaglio, non ha inventato chissà che.

Non mi sembra quindi il caso di lacerarsi la veste alla Caifa, tanto più che tutti i tradimenti, per loro stessa natura, sono disonesti.
Che mi dici allora di quelli matrimoniali dove, anche se si gioca a carte scoperte, si dicono bugie assurde sulla moglie, sul fatto che con lei non c'è più nulla anche quando non è vero ecc. ecc. (e di solito non è vero).
Vengono inventate cose pazzesche per apparire al meglio e per arrivare allo stesso fine.
Non è in fondo la stessa cosa? Non è disonestà anche questa?

Questo per dirti che sono tutte azioni riprovevoli, ma perchè fanno tutte parte dello stesso comportamento disdicevole, il tradimento in tutte le sue forme.  

Ci tenevo a dirti queste cose, così come l'ho viste nella mia mente


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ascolta, a me piace ragionare sulle cose.
> Allora: da che mondo è mondo si sa che il comportamento dell'uomo cacciatore e donnaiolo è un po' questo, quindi sta all'intelligenza della ragazza sapersi comportare di conseguenza senza concedersi troppo in fretta.
> E' un cliché, forse ora in disuso, non lo so.
> *Saranno anche state brave ragazze, nel senso che erano persone "normali" ma un po' leggerine e facilone lo sono state...diciamo le cose come stanno. *
> ...


Ma come può una donna parlare così di altre donne.
Diletta tu non sai nulla di loro, per quel che ne sai potrebbero essere state ragazze alla prima esperienza.
Tuo marito era quello impegnato, loro magari no....
Va bene difenderlo, ma  a tutto c'è un limite


----------



## Diletta (25 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quale imbroglio XD...
> Se uno e una si mettono d'accordo per una scopatina, quella è e quella rimane.
> Comunque qua mancano le prove: i fatti ecc..ecc..ecc...
> Come dicevo alla mia interprete...
> ...



Conte, lui si riferisce a quel modus vivendi lontanissimo nel tempo in cui avrebbe esercitato l'arte di seduttore e avrebbe, in qualche caso, "sedotto e abbandonato".
Non è stato nè il primo nè sarà l'ultimo, anche se oggi i meccanismi penso siano un po' variati.
Nel caso specifico il fine ha giustificato i mezzi, lo so che è brutto da dire, ma non so che altro aggiungere....
Sono consapevole di tutto...
Allora che lo vogliamo condannare alla gogna?


----------



## Diletta (25 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma come può una donna parlare così di altre donne.
> Diletta tu non sai nulla di loro, per quel che ne sai potrebbero essere state ragazze alla prima esperienza.
> Tuo marito era quello impegnato, loro magari no....
> Va bene difenderlo, ma  a tutto c'è un limite



Ma se ci avessero davvero tenuto a lui, facciamo questa ipotesi perchè non posso davvero saperlo, non dovevano mollarla subito, o no?
Lo so che è un pensiero arcaico, retaggio di una cultura superata e bla bla bla, ma è e sarà sempre il banco di prova per una donna per testare un uomo.
E' inutile, è un dato di fatto...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Conte, lui si riferisce a quel modus vivendi lontanissimo nel tempo in cui avrebbe esercitato l'arte di seduttore e avrebbe, in qualche caso, "sedotto e abbandonato".
> Non è stato nè il primo nè sarà l'ultimo, anche se oggi i meccanismi penso siano un po' variati.
> Nel caso specifico il fine ha giustificato i mezzi, lo so che è brutto da dire, ma non so che altro aggiungere....
> Sono consapevole di tutto...
> Allora che lo vogliamo condannare alla gogna?


Chi tuo marito o Daniele?:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Ma porco mondo cane...continuo a dirti che se anche tuo marito ha fatto qualcosa...sono CAGATE...ok? 
Tu devi decidere se per te, MA SOLO PER TE, sono cagate o cose gravissime...
Tu devi dare il peso che decidi a queste cose...ok?
E non farti sviare da chi è qui solo per godere e irridere le disgrazie altrui.
Sai no il pubblicano e il fariseo no?
Ti ringrazio Signore perchè io non sono come gli altri...no?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma se ci avessero davvero tenuto a lui, facciamo questa ipotesi perchè non posso davvero saperlo, non dovevano mollarla subito, o no?
> Lo so che è un pensiero arcaico, retaggio di una cultura superata e bla bla bla, ma è e sarà sempre il banco di prova per una donna per testare un uomo.
> E' inutile, è un dato di fatto...


E come lo quantifichi il subito?
Esiste un arco di tempo in cui è moralmente illecito darla?
L'uomo con cui ho tradito mio marito l'ho frequentato un anno prima di decidermi, questo fa di me una persona migliore?


----------



## Diletta (25 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Chi tuo marito o Daniele?:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Ma porco mondo cane...continuo a dirti che se anche tuo marito ha fatto qualcosa...sono CAGATE...ok?
> *Tu devi decidere se per te, MA SOLO PER TE, sono cagate o cose gravissime...
> Tu devi dare il peso che decidi a queste cose...ok?*
> ...



E' quello che sto cercando di fare fino ad ora. Vedi, Conte, mi ritengo una persona che ragiona, forse troppo, troppe seghe mentali diresti tu, e oltre a ragionare ho anche un'anima che contiene di tutto: principi e valori morali imprescindibili,  forse qualche pregiudizio, possiedo una dirittura morale notevole e questo chi mi conosce lo sa bene. 
Per questo nuoto spesso contro corrente finendo esausta.
Però, se pensassi sul serio che qualcuno è qui solo per godere e irridere le disgrazie degli altri, smetterei oggi stesso di scrivere qui.
Davvero la pensi così?


----------



## Diletta (25 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> E come lo quantifichi il subito?
> Esiste un arco di tempo in cui è moralmente illecito darla?
> L'uomo con cui ho tradito mio marito l'ho frequentato un anno prima di decidermi, questo fa di me una persona migliore?



Nel tuo caso farfalla sempre di tradimento si tratta perchè eri sposata, quindi il caso non si pone.

Riguardo all'arco di tempo, che dire, è una cosa che viene da sè, ma non certo ai primi incontri...


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Nel tuo caso farfalla sempre di tradimento si tratta perchè eri sposata, quindi il caso non si pone....


E questo è ovvio

Riguardo all'arco di tempo, che dire, è una cosa che viene da sè, ma non certo *ai primi incontri*...[/QUOTE]

E tu sei certa che loro abbiano ceduto ai primi incontri? E quanti sono secondo te i primi incontri? Vedi che neanche tu riesci a dare un tempo limite entro il quale stabilire cosa sia da ragazze facili o meno.
Continuo a leggere un raccontarsela per giustificarlo.
Mi fai un enorme tenerezza (nel senso buono ovviamente) perchè hai al tuo interno un conflitto non indifferente......


----------



## Diletta (25 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> E questo è ovvio
> 
> Riguardo all'arco di tempo, che dire, è una cosa che viene da sè, ma non certo *ai primi incontri*...


E tu sei certa che loro abbiano ceduto ai primi incontri? E quanti sono secondo te i primi incontri? Vedi che neanche tu riesci a dare un tempo limite entro il quale stabilire cosa sia da ragazze facili o meno.
Continuo a leggere un raccontarsela per giustificarlo.
Mi fai un enorme tenerezza (nel senso buono ovviamente) perchè hai al tuo interno un conflitto non indifferente......[/QUOTE]


Certo che hanno ceduto ai primi incontri, altrimenti la cosa avrebbe incominciato a puzzare e ad essere pericolosa...
Ormai mi sento una mente maschile, non che ne vada particolarmente fiera


----------



## Daniele (25 Maggio 2011)

Diletta, tutte le donne della mia vita tranne una ci ho fatto sesso la prima sera...quella con cui ho aspettato del tempo è stata la più troia, la più vacca di tutte, quella meno seria e che valeva come moralità meno della metà della peggiore baldracca di Roma. Il tempo di smollamento patata non ha senso, è solo un clichè!!!
Diletta, io per portarmi a letto delle donne non ho mai dovuto raccontare palle su di me e se mi volevano ed ero impegnato lo dicevo chiaramente e niet, si dovevano adeguare. 
Un predatore non è viscido e non usa l'inganno, il predatore agisce e lo fa senza usare tatticucce da palle moscie.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> E tu sei certa che loro abbiano ceduto ai primi incontri? E quanti sono secondo te i primi incontri? Vedi che neanche tu riesci a dare un tempo limite entro il quale stabilire cosa sia da ragazze facili o meno.
> Continuo a leggere un raccontarsela per giustificarlo.
> Mi fai un enorme tenerezza (nel senso buono ovviamente) perchè hai al tuo interno un conflitto non indifferente......


 
*Certo che hanno ceduto ai primi incontri, altrimenti la cosa avrebbe incominciato a puzzare e ad essere pericolosa...*
Ormai mi sento una mente maschile, non che ne vada particolarmente fiera[/QUOTE]

Non condivido ma ho solo un'esperienza alle spalle per essere un esempio


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Diletta, tutte le donne della mia vita tranne una ci ho fatto sesso la prima sera...quella con cui ho aspettato del tempo è stata la più troia, la più vacca di tutte, quella meno seria e che valeva come moralità meno della metà della peggiore baldracca di Roma. Il tempo di smollamento patata non ha senso, è solo un clichè!!!
> Diletta, io per portarmi a letto delle donne non ho mai dovuto raccontare palle su di me e se mi volevano ed ero impegnato lo dicevo chiaramente e niet, si dovevano adeguare.
> Un predatore non è viscido e non usa l'inganno, il predatore agisce e lo fa senza usare tatticucce da palle moscie.


Straquoto:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Daniele (25 Maggio 2011)

Aggiungo, il gatto è un predatore, la iena non è un predatore, chi usa l'inganno è una iena e mi spiace, non diamo del felino ad un canide non propriamente intrigante è solo un mangia carogne.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> *Ma se ci avessero davvero tenuto a lui, facciamo questa ipotesi perchè non posso davvero saperlo, non dovevano mollarla subito, o no*?
> Lo so che è un pensiero arcaico, retaggio di una cultura superata e bla bla bla, ma è e sarà sempre il banco di prova per una donna per testare un uomo.
> E' inutile, è un dato di fatto...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!

Diletta, sono sempre a fare il tifo per te, ma questo post mi sta facendo venire le lacrime agli occhi da quanto sto ridendo!!!!!

Senza offesa, ma *sì* lo trovo un filino demodè 
Un filino, eh?


----------



## Sterminator (25 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' quello che sto cercando di fare fino ad ora. Vedi, Conte, mi ritengo una persona che ragiona, forse troppo, troppe seghe mentali diresti tu, e oltre a ragionare ho anche un'anima che contiene di tutto: principi e valori morali imprescindibili,  forse qualche pregiudizio, possiedo una dirittura morale notevole e questo chi mi conosce lo sa bene.
> Per questo nuoto spesso contro corrente finendo esausta.
> Però, se pensassi sul serio che qualcuno è qui solo per godere e irridere le disgrazie degli altri, smetterei oggi stesso di scrivere qui.
> Davvero la pensi così?


Tranquilla qui l'unico uomo vissuto e che puo' dare consigli e' lui, tutti gli altri non sono titolati perche' non sono teste di cazzo al suo livello...:mrgreen:

infatti il suo matrimonio e' na' chiavica cosmica.....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (25 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> E come lo quantifichi il subito?
> Esiste un arco di tempo in cui è moralmente illecito darla?
> *L'uomo con cui ho tradito mio marito l'ho frequentato un anno prima di decidermi,* questo fa di me una persona migliore?


Farfa' se non fosse stato il miglior amico o meno de tu' marito, permetti che qualche dubbio mi sovviene?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> *Ma se ci avessero davvero tenuto a lui, facciamo questa ipotesi perchè non posso davvero saperlo, non dovevano mollarla subito, o no?*
> Lo so che è un pensiero arcaico, retaggio di una cultura superata e bla bla bla, ma è e sarà sempre il banco di prova per una donna per testare un uomo.
> E' inutile, è un dato di fatto...


 
Ecco...sono queste minchiate che rovinano la vita a milioni di donne.


----------



## Minerva (25 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mia cara...
> Fossero solo manciate di emozioni adrenalitiche...
> Nessuno si giocherebbe la vita eh?
> Quando parte mente e cuore, non ci puoi fare proprio nulla di nulla.
> ...


 ma quale mente e cuore, conte?
se rimaniamo al film era solo sesso e per lui lei era una delle tante.se poi è stata così cretina da non capirlo peggio che andar di notte


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Farfa' se non fosse stato il miglior amico o meno de tu' marito, permetti che qualche dubbio mi sovviene?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Continui a confonderti............era mio amico con mio marito semplici conoscenti
Stermì oggi non è la tua giornata

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (25 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Continui a confonderti............era mio amico con mio marito semplici conoscenti
> Stermì oggi non è la tua giornata
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Azz hai ragione, che siano stati solo semplici conoscenti e' molto differente e tu hai resistito perche' hai un'animo specchiato....:mrgreen:

ridi pure, tanto mica so' io che devo regge tutto l'ambaradan del tuo amico e fingere vigliaccamente co' la mugghiera...

se permetti na' risata me la faccio io che non ho di questi problemi infami da sputarsi da soli davanti allo specchio........

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Azz hai ragione, che siano stati solo semplici conoscenti e' molto differente e tu hai resistito perche' hai un'animo specchiato....:mrgreen:
> 
> ridi pure, tanto mica so' io che devo regge tutto l'ambaradan del tuo amico e fingere vigliaccamente co' la mugghiera...
> 
> ...


Il fatto che io non abbia "ceduto" (brutto termine) non ha nulla a che vedere con il fatto che loro si conoscessero è questo che non ti è chiaro.
Dato che avevi scritto l'ennessima cosa sbagliata ho preferito chiarire.
Quello che devo reggere lo so solo io e solo io ne conosco o meno il peso.
Non hai di questi problemi ma ne hai sicuramente altri (vista la tua rigidità mentale) e se permetti preferisco aver commesso un errore ed eserne consapevole che mettermi su un piedistallo e guardare tutti dall'alto in basso, vivendo di certezze che non puoi avere......
Riconosco la mia non perfezione, anzi, ogni tanto se ti capita per sbaglio prova a fare lo stesso


----------



## contepinceton (25 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' quello che sto cercando di fare fino ad ora. Vedi, Conte, mi ritengo una persona che ragiona, forse troppo, troppe seghe mentali diresti tu, e oltre a ragionare ho anche un'anima che contiene di tutto: principi e valori morali imprescindibili,  forse qualche pregiudizio, possiedo una dirittura morale notevole e questo chi mi conosce lo sa bene.
> Per questo nuoto spesso contro corrente finendo esausta.
> Però, se pensassi sul serio che qualcuno è qui solo per godere e irridere le disgrazie degli altri, smetterei oggi stesso di scrivere qui.
> Davvero la pensi così?


SI.


----------



## Eliade (25 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Davvero? Ma cosa ti piace?
> 
> Io devo dire che in certi momenti mi sono sentita molto angosciata... tipo: quando lei si dimentica di andare a prendere suo figlio a scuola! Ma come cazzo sei messa??? Io lo sapete che non sono una santerellina, però... i figli!!! Come si fa a dimenticarsi del proprio figlio perché si sta scopando con il proprio amante??? E l'altra cosa che mi ha fatto rabbrividire: come può una donna regalare al proprio amante un oggetto che le era stato regalato dal marito? *Ma sei proprio stronza*! Io capisco bene lo sbandamento... il perdere la testa, la lucidità... lo posso capire, visto che l'ho provato... ma certe cose... MAI!


Quoto! Il suo personaggio mi fa proprio incazzare.


----------



## Minerva (25 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Chi tuo marito o Daniele?:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Ma porco mondo cane...continuo a dirti che se anche tuo marito ha fatto qualcosa...sono CAGATE...ok?
> Tu devi decidere se per te, MA SOLO PER TE, sono cagate o cose gravissime...
> Tu devi dare il peso che decidi a queste cose...ok?
> ...


 che cosa triste che hai scritto


----------



## contepinceton (25 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' quello che sto cercando di fare fino ad ora. Vedi, Conte, mi ritengo una persona che ragiona, forse troppo, troppe seghe mentali diresti tu, e oltre a ragionare ho anche un'anima che contiene di tutto: principi e valori morali imprescindibili,  forse qualche pregiudizio, possiedo una dirittura morale notevole e questo chi mi conosce lo sa bene.
> Per questo nuoto spesso contro corrente finendo esausta.
> Però, se pensassi sul serio che qualcuno è qui solo per godere e irridere le disgrazie degli altri, smetterei oggi stesso di scrivere qui.
> Davvero la pensi così?


Ma tu vedi di non farti influenzare dai maligni e moralisti del cazzo.
Pensa sempre con la tua testa.
Guarda ai fatti.
E soprattutto ai frutti dell'albero.
Sei felice con tuo marito?
Si o no?
Se io sono felice con una donna...se lei mi fa felice...non ho bisogno di sapere altro...
E l'essere infelici con una donna che mi impone mille interrogativi.


----------



## Sabina (25 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Davvero? Ma cosa ti piace?
> 
> Io devo dire che in certi momenti mi sono sentita molto angosciata... tipo: quando lei si dimentica di andare a prendere suo figlio a scuola! Ma come cazzo sei messa??? Io lo sapete che non sono una santerellina, però... i figli!!! Come si fa a dimenticarsi del proprio figlio perché si sta scopando con il proprio amante??? E l'altra cosa che mi ha fatto rabbrividire: come può una donna regalare al proprio amante un oggetto che le era stato regalato dal marito? Ma sei proprio stronza! Io capisco bene lo sbandamento... il perdere la testa, la lucidità... lo posso capire, visto che l'ho provato... ma certe cose... MAI!


Quoto :up:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma quale mente e cuore, conte?
> se rimaniamo al film era solo sesso e per lui lei era una delle tante.se poi è stata così cretina da non capirlo peggio che andar di notte


Infatti se fosse partito mente e cuore...
Lei si sarebbe accorta...
Non si è accorta di niente, perchè in definitiva non c'era nulla da accorgersi...nulla di rilevante è accaduto...
Non è affatto cretina.
Forse non è maliziosa: questo in una donna è un pregio rarissimo.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> che cosa triste che hai scritto


Ma una cosa che credo
e che sento a pelle.
E non mi sono mai sbagliato sulle sensazione a pelle.
Poi come sai: a parole tutte brave persone, siamo qui per aiutarti, apriti con noi ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...
Ma tento all'infinito di apparire buono e ingenuo.
Non è affatto così. Mai stato.


----------



## Minerva (25 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti se fosse partito mente e cuore...
> Lei si sarebbe accorta...
> Non si è accorta di niente, perchè in definitiva non c'era nulla da accorgersi...nulla di rilevante è accaduto...
> Non è affatto cretina.
> *Forse non è maliziosa*: questo in una donna è un pregio rarissimo.


quando sai mentire la malizia ti appartiene, direi


----------



## contepinceton (25 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> quando sai mentire la malizia ti appartiene, direi


Infatti...io penso che le donne siano bugiarde e non sincere.
Visto? 
Lei mi giura fedeltà?
Io non le credo.
Dice di amarmi?
Non le credo.

Se sei innamorata di me, o mi tratti in un modo che io riconosca in te una donna innamorata, o non credo che tu sia innamorata di me.

Poi tira pure fuori quintali di parole...
Ma non ti ascolto neppure.


----------



## Sabina (25 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Lui sostiene di averlo deciso fin dal matrimonio, la sua versione è sempre la stessa, io ci credo abbastanza.
> Ha chiuso col passato da allora.


Credo che tu lo debba vedere per quello che e' e capire se lo ami anche così. Lui ha scelto te, ama te, ma un certo tipo di istinto resta dentro una persona e ogni tanto si può risvegliare. Tu credi verrebbe a dirti di avere avuto altri incontri extraconiugali sapendo di poterti perdere? Regola numero uno negare sempre e, se non si può, minimizzare. Le altre donne sanno che il loro uomo potrebbe avere un'"ombra" spiacevole. Tu hai scoperto una parte di lui. Se lo ami devi accettare anche questa.


----------



## Sabina (25 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu...le hai provate "quelle" emozioni?
> E se non le hai provate...come fai a valutarle?


E' vero, non sono emozioni da poco.


----------



## Minerva (25 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti*...io penso che le donne siano bugiarde e non sincere.*
> Visto?
> Lei mi giura fedeltà?
> Io non le credo.
> ...


.......
passami ringhio


----------



## Sabina (25 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma se ci avessero davvero tenuto a lui, facciamo questa ipotesi perchè non posso davvero saperlo, non dovevano mollarla subito, o no?
> Lo so che è un pensiero arcaico, retaggio di una cultura superata e bla bla bla, ma è e sarà sempre il banco di prova per una donna per testare un uomo.
> E' inutile, è un dato di fatto...



"L'ho data" ben poco in giro e sempre in storie che poi sono continuate, ma non mi sono mai posta questo quesito.


----------



## Sabina (25 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> E tu sei certa che loro abbiano ceduto ai primi incontri? E quanti sono secondo te i primi incontri? Vedi che neanche tu riesci a dare un tempo limite entro il quale stabilire cosa sia da ragazze facili o meno.
> Continuo a leggere un raccontarsela per giustificarlo.
> Mi fai un enorme tenerezza (nel senso buono ovviamente) perchè hai al tuo interno un conflitto non indifferente......



Certo che hanno ceduto ai primi incontri, altrimenti la cosa avrebbe incominciato a puzzare e ad essere pericolosa...
Ormai mi sento una mente maschile, non che ne vada particolarmente fiera[/QUOTE]

E come pensa una mente maschile?


----------



## Daniele (25 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> E come pensa una mente maschile?


Efficienza dell'intortamento=1/(fatica di intortamento x tempo di intortamento) 
Con la fatica che non pèuò superare un certo limite considerato il tempo necessario.
Una mente maschile mette sul  piatto ddella bilancia le rotture di balle e il tempo in cui le rotture di balle devono essere sopportate per arrivare dritti alla meta.


Ok???


----------



## Sterminator (25 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Efficienza dell'intortamento=1/(fatica di intortamento x tempo di intortamento)
> Con la fatica che non pèuò superare un certo limite considerato il tempo necessario.
> Una mente maschile mette sul  piatto ddella bilancia le rotture di balle e il tempo in cui le rotture di balle devono essere sopportate per arrivare dritti alla meta.
> 
> ...


Chiamasi principio edonistico....

massimo utile con il minimo sforzo...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (25 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, è proprio così.
> Non è molto edificante, vero?


quindi ci ha perso del tempo
uscite 
cenette
intortamento

altrimenti non gliel'avrebbero smollata

quindi non sono le z..le che tu dici
e lui ci ha perso tempo
e per perderci tempo lo ha tolto al vostro 
e ha dovuto infarcire di menzogne te oltre che loro

un vero campione di affidabilità


----------



## Amoremio (25 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma se ci avessero davvero tenuto a lui, facciamo questa ipotesi perchè non posso davvero saperlo, non dovevano mollarla subito, o no?
> Lo so che è un pensiero arcaico, retaggio di una cultura superata e bla bla bla, ma è e sarà sempre il banco di prova per una donna per testare un uomo.
> E' inutile, è un dato di fatto...


qualcuno ha visto una mandibola?
m'è finita a terra e non la trovo più

è una mandibola bellissima, naturellement


----------



## Amoremio (25 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> E tu sei certa che loro abbiano ceduto ai *primi incontri*? E quanti sono secondo te i primi incontri? Vedi che neanche tu riesci a dare un tempo limite entro il quale stabilire cosa sia da ragazze facili o meno.
> Continuo a leggere un raccontarsela per giustificarlo.
> Mi fai un enorme tenerezza (nel senso buono ovviamente) perchè hai al tuo interno un conflitto non indifferente......


evidentemente no

altrimenti non avrebbe avuto bisogno di nascondere di essere fidanzato


----------



## Sterminator (25 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> qualcuno ha visto una mandibola?
> m'è finita a terra e non la trovo più
> 
> è una mandibola bellissima, naturellement


Poi dici che so' io l'involuto?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (25 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> qualcuno ha visto una mandibola?
> m'è finita a terra e non la trovo più
> 
> è una mandibola bellissima, naturellement


 oh, era tua?
l'ho appena gettata nei maxillo rifiuti ...non pareva granché:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (25 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> oh, era tua?
> l'ho appena gettata nei maxillo rifiuti ...non pareva granché:mrgreen:


Maro' mo' amoresuo deve anna' avanti a semolino...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (25 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Maro' mo' amoresuo deve anna' avanti a semolino...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 :angeletto:








ps ora coraggiosamente fuggo perchè non vorrei postasse quelle unghie orrende con le quali mi ricatta vergognosamente .
aurevoir topolini all'ascolto


----------



## Diletta (26 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tu vedi di non farti influenzare dai maligni e moralisti del cazzo.
> Pensa sempre con la tua testa.
> Guarda ai fatti.
> E soprattutto ai frutti dell'albero.
> ...




A questo punto non lo so Conte se mi basta o se posso farmelo bastare.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> A questo punto non lo so Conte se mi basta o se posso farmelo bastare.



Io sono separata.
Il mio matrimonio è stato un errore, ho amato, ma non avremmo mai dovuto impelagarci in quella avventura.
Alla fine abbiamo vissuto anni di tristezza, infelicità, rancori, amarezze, frustrazioni, e chi più ne ha più ne metta.
Ho tradito -e me ne pento infinitamente- e dopo un percorso troppo lungo e doloroso, finalmente abbiamo preso la decisione migliore, separarci.
Non tornerei indietro per nulla al mondo. Non vorrei mai e poi mai rimettermi insieme a mio marito.

E penso a quanto abbiamo sofferto in quella unione che unione non è mai stata, e a quanto abbiamo lottato per cercare di farla andare avanti.

Cavolo Diletta, descrivi un uomo che ti tratta come se foste ancora fidanzati. Che ti dimostra il suo amore. Un matrimonio che ti rendeva felice, e sicura, e coccolata, e appagata.
Cavolo.
E adesso per una o più trombatine pensi davvero di buttare tutto all'aria? Con un marito che ti ama?

Non so che mi prende oggi... sarà appunto che mi hai fatto pensare al deserto che c'era in casa nostra...

Ma fallo soffrire, fallo penare, fallo pagare, fagli credere che si è giocato tutto, ma cazzo, non stare a pensare di perdere il tuo matrimonio!!!!
Ma lo sai che sconfitta immane ti sentiresti addosso, anche se è stato lui a tradire?!?!?!

Se non riesci ad accettare le avventurette, gliele vieti, lo avvisi, seria, che capisca che un'altra mossa falsa e ti perde... mica ti dico che devi passare alla coppia aperta!!!

Ma cavolo, anche qua ti dicono in molti che sì, è possibilissimo relegare le avventurette in un universo a se stante in cui il traditore è convinto di non togliere nulla al tradito... fagli capire *quanto* sbaglia, chiudi la porta a quegli universi paralleli, e caspita, abbraccialo, portatelo a letto, amalo, goditelo 'sto marito che ha sbagliato e tanto, ma che ti ama, cazzo.


----------



## Diletta (26 Maggio 2011)

*1)*


Sabina ha detto:


> C*redo che tu lo debba vedere per quello che e' e capire se lo ami anche così. Lui ha scelto te, ama te, ma un certo tipo di istinto resta dentro una persona e ogni tanto si può risvegliare. *Tu credi verrebbe a dirti di avere avuto altri incontri extraconiugali sapendo di poterti perdere? Regola numero uno negare sempre e, se non si può, minimizzare. Le altre donne sanno che il loro uomo potrebbe avere un'"ombra" spiacevole. *Tu hai scoperto una parte di lui. Se lo ami devi accettare anche questa.*


*
*


Sabina ha detto:


> *2)*
> "L'ho data" ben poco in giro e sempre in storie che poi sono continuate, ma non mi sono mai posta questo quesito.


*3)*
E come pensa una mente maschile?[/QUOTE]


1) Hai trovato il nocciolo della questione: non lo so....
Una cosa è sapere che il nostro uomo "potrebbe" avere un'ombra, un'altra è saperlo per certo. Mio marito continua a dire che ha fatto malissimo a confessarsi, ma io so che il nostro matrimonio sarebbe già finito se non l'avesse fatto. Ora però è in agonia...quindi, forse ha ragione lui, o forse c'è ancora speranza. E' complicata la faccenda.

2) Ma infatti non bisogna porsi questo quesito, non sono rigida moralmente, e non dirò mai che mi comporterei così di sicuro, non sarei calcolatrice in questo senso, l'ho scritto e lo ripeto riferendomi comunque ad una situazione diversa, dove l'età della ragazza aveva il suo peso.
Io come te siamo persone adulte, libere di fare come meglio crediamo e di rischiare anche di prendere delle "fregature" o comunque delle delusioni, perchè di garanzie qui non ce ne sono proprio. 

3) A questa domanda ti ha risposto Daniele, è quello che avrei detto io con altre parole.


----------



## Diletta (26 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quindi ci ha perso del tempo
> uscite
> cenette
> intortamento
> ...



Quello che dici è successo con una in particolare ed è la cosa che mi fa soffrire enormemente. Ci penso continuamente, esaurendomi.
Lui ha ammesso i suoi sbagli, ma non basta.
Mi costruisco davanti agli occhi tutte le scene di loro insieme, è come un'ossessione.

E lui non capisce: è roba passata, è assurdo solo il pensarci, così dice lui.
Pensa a tutti questi anni felici insieme...ma c'è quest'ombra sempre presente.
Non gli faccio più nessuna inquisizione, è un soffrire silenzioso il mio.
E mi dico che se ha agito così significa che lui è anche così, ma poi penso a com'è lui con me nella vita e non ci credo che sia successo...
E invece so che è tutto vero.
E mi dico anche che nessuno è perfetto, che si può sbagliare, ma qui di cose spiacevoli ce n'è tante, forse sono troppe anche per me, considerata da tutti persona indulgente, che non punta mai il dito contro qualcuno.
Ora mi trovo a dover giudicare la persona che, nonostante tutto, rimane quella più importante della mia vita, e non ne sono capace, o meglio, ne ho paura.     
Tu sei molto dura nei tuoi giudizi ed è normale, vedendo la cosa da fuori.
Io ne sono coinvolta ed è diverso, è tanto difficile e nessuno mi può aiutare in questo.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Maggio 2011)

Diletta, non volevo minimizzare le tue difficoltà...
Mi spiace se ti ho dato questa impressione, mi si è agitato qualcosa dentro, sai com'è...


----------



## Amoremio (26 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Maro' mo' amoresuo deve anna' avanti a semolino...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


no grazie

l'ho ritrovata

era evidente che quella trovata da minerva non era la mia


----------



## Amoremio (26 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Quello che dici è successo con una in particolare ed è la cosa che mi fa soffrire enormemente. Ci penso continuamente, esaurendomi.
> Lui ha ammesso i suoi sbagli, ma non basta.
> Mi costruisco davanti agli occhi tutte le scene di loro insieme, è come un'ossessione.
> 
> ...


non credo di essermi spiegata a sufficienza

non credo di essere dura nei miei giudizi nei confronti di lui

e sinceramente è difficile che io possa diventare una teorica dei sacchi neri quando per me stessa ho fatto una scelta diversa

ma quel che colgo nei tuoi post (e magari sbaglio) lo sento "sbilanciato", frettoloso, contraddittorio ecc. ecc.
in sintesi 
pericoloso per te e per lui

non sei neanche certa di poter vivere con un uomo che risulta diverso da quello che vedevi prima, ma teorizzi la "concessione" di scappatelle future

ti concentri su una vicenda lontana, sviscerandola in minimi dettagli, ma sorvoli sul passato più recente

teorizzi che tutti gli uomini sono "così", ma non ascolti chi ti dice che non è vero 

parli di quanto è affidabile, proprio mentre racconti quanto poco lo è stato

dici che erano z...le, ma lui le corteggiava

ecc. ecc.

mi sembra che tu stia perdendo tempo e fatica a inseguire le favole che ti racconti o soluzioni frettolose che (a me) risultano incompatibili con quanto emerge della tua personalità

mi dai l'impressione di una falena attratta dalla luce che sbatte insistentemente contro il vetro della lampada

vorrei ti rendessi conto che le falene, così facendo, finiscono per farsi male
e, benchè sappia sin troppo bene quanto è difficile, che riprendessi a volare con maggior calma 
riassumendo l'andatura elegante che più ti si confà:
quella della farfalla

volerai dove credi, poi 
(anche sulla coppia aperta se vorrai)
ma più consapevolmente
e senza finire bruciata dalla lampadina (che per te, ora, è l'immediato ritorno ad una parvenza di normalità)


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non credo di essermi spiegata a sufficienza
> 
> non credo di essere dura nei miei giudizi nei confronti di lui
> 
> ...



Non posso darti reputazione, quindi quoto tutto ciò che hai scritto.
Grazie Amoremio come sempre!


----------



## Amoremio (26 Maggio 2011)

PS

nella sostanza io quoto questo scritto di nausicaa


Nausicaa ha detto:


> .........
> Cavolo Diletta, descrivi un uomo che ti tratta come se foste ancora fidanzati. Che ti dimostra il suo amore. Un matrimonio che ti rendeva felice, e sicura, e coccolata, e appagata.
> Cavolo.
> E adesso per una o più trombatine pensi davvero di buttare tutto all'aria? Con un marito che ti ama?
> ...


hai tante strade davanti per salvare un rapporto che ritieni di aver motivo di voler salvare

ma la strada che scegli deve convincerti pienamente

un salvataggio "ad ogni costo"
(intendendo per tale un costo non adatto a come sei e che nel prosieguo potresti plausibilmente ritenere insopportabile )
non sarebbe un salvataggio ma solo una perdita di tempo e un prolungamento della tortura che stai vivendo ora


----------



## Diletta (26 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io sono separata.
> Il mio matrimonio è stato un errore, ho amato, ma non avremmo mai dovuto impelagarci in quella avventura.
> Alla fine abbiamo vissuto anni di tristezza, infelicità, rancori, amarezze, frustrazioni, e chi più ne ha più ne metta.
> Ho tradito -e me ne pento infinitamente- e dopo un percorso troppo lungo e doloroso, finalmente abbiamo preso la decisione migliore, separarci.
> ...



Grazie Nausicaa per la tua lettera energetica!
Ne ho bisogno perchè stamani risono a terra (se leggi il post che ho scritto ad Amore mio te ne accorgi) e mi faccio anche schifo quando sono così.
Quello che mi dici è quello che intendevo fare e quello che mi propongo di attuare quando sono in fase "up".

Lo so benissimo che le avventurette non mi hanno tolto nulla, lo scoglio da superare non sono le scappatelle di una notte che non mi danno nessun turbamento, sono le storielle un po' più consistenti come durata e come impegno (ne conosco in particolare una) anche se la durata è stata sempre molto limitata, ma c'è comunque stata, tanto da catalogarla come "storia", e anche se appartiene al passato è come se fosse successa poco tempo fa. Ricordo tutto alla perfezione... 
Qui la mia inclinazione a comprendere e a considerarle tutte alla stessa maniera, come dice lui, si ferma, non ci riesco e ne soffro.      
Probabilmente è un mio limite, o forse è ancora presto.

Per il resto, lui rimane l'uomo che mi attrae tantissimo e che mi porto a letto col massimo entusiasmo, dicendomi che se fare l'amore con lui è ancora così coinvolgente, dopo tanti anni, ci dev'essere per forza una sorta di "alchimia" tra di noi.
Ti faccio però una confessione (non è forse il posto giusto?): è anche vero che, anche dopo scoppiata la bomba, non l'ho mai rifiutato, ma gli premettevo che il nostro non era fare l'amore ma solo puro sesso. Dicevo così perchè il mio cuore era ferito e vuoto, ma l'attrazione era vincente, come sempre.

Quindi, anche il fare o non fare l'amore non è indicativo di accettazione di lui e tanto meno di perdono, non c'entra nulla nel mio caso.      

Grazie ancora per il tuo bel post, molto pratico come deve essere la vita. 
:up::up:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non credo di essermi spiegata a sufficienza
> 
> non credo di essere dura nei miei giudizi nei confronti di lui
> 
> ...


Quoto tutto parola per parola:up:


----------



## Diletta (26 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non credo di essermi spiegata a sufficienza
> 
> non credo di essere dura nei miei giudizi nei confronti di lui
> 
> ...



Grazie per le tue risposte, che mi fanno riflettere, e molto.

Sì, so di essere contraddittoria per alcune affermazioni e sono la prima io a soffrirne. Annaspo in questo marasma che mi è capitato e i problemi che mi sovrastano sono molto pesanti per me da elaborare, come hai capito. 
Voglio cercare di ragionare su queste mie contraddizioni:

1) Penso anche alla vicenda recente, ma il pensiero del passato è più forte perchè si è trattato di un "modus operandi" che mai e poi mai avrei immaginato da lui, non riesco ancora a capacitarmene, è stato uno shock tremendo. Io ho sposato una persona per come pensavo che fosse...senza lati oscuri di questa portata. Da qui, il mio tentativo di ridimensionare la cosa.

2) Sul fatto della generalizzazione sugli uomini, ho corretto un po' il tiro ammettendo che non tutti sono così, ma prevalentemente così (detto anche da chi ne sa più di me, e non è mio marito).

3) Lui è affidabile nella vita di tutti i giorni, nel lavoro e con me.
Non lo è stato con le altre donne. 

4) Dico che erano z...le, ma lo erano solo alcune, lo dico per gelosia retroattiva e per rabbia, e non perchè lo erano davvero. Mi controllerò.  

Sì, la mia personalità fatica molto a confrontarsi con tutto questo materiale, ma la nostalgia per quello che eravamo è così forte da cercare con tutte le mie forze quei nuovi equilibri che devono sostituire quelli crollati, un nuovo modo di stare insieme, schemi diversi per poter ancora stare insieme.
E non lo so se troverò tutto questo.


----------



## Amoremio (26 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Grazie per le tue risposte, che mi fanno riflettere, e molto.
> 
> Sì, so di essere contraddittoria per alcune affermazioni e sono la prima io a soffrirne. Annaspo in questo marasma che mi è capitato e i problemi che mi sovrastano sono molto pesanti per me da elaborare, come hai capito.
> Voglio cercare di ragionare su queste mie contraddizioni:
> ...


1) valuta che invece il tuoconcentrarti sul passato sia un modo inconscio per evitare di confrontarti col resto

2) lascia perdere, il "prevalentemente" non è una scusante per un tradimento
per quale poi?
se il problema è il tradimento passato, il pensiero che lui in seguito non ti abbia tradito ti dovrebbe dimostrare che quelle pulsioni, per amor tuo, le sa controllare
ma siccome nel tuo cervello c'è il pensiero, che neghi, di tradimenti più recenti,  quel "prevalentemente" ti serve per assolverlo da un'imputazione implicita

3) parli del passato o del presente
da fidanzati ha mentito anche a te
e, il tuo cervello ritiene che lo abbia fatto anche di recente

4) io posso anche capirla la rabbia che te le fa chiamare così
ma tu dovresti capire che è un altro paravento che ti crei per trovargli una sorta di giustificazione

la nostalgia non ti è amica
è il passato

riconquista la lucidità per capire quello che potete costruire insieme ORA

il tuo obiettivo non può essere il passato
dev'essere il futuro


----------



## Sterminator (26 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Grazie Nausicaa per la tua lettera energetica!
> Ne ho bisogno perchè stamani risono a terra (se leggi il post che ho scritto ad Amore mio te ne accorgi) e mi faccio anche schifo quando sono così.
> Quello che mi dici è quello che intendevo fare e quello che mi propongo di attuare quando sono in fase "up".
> 
> ...


Dile', ma tu lavori o fai la casalinga?

Comunque sia, sta botta dovrebbe servirti per puntare molto di piu' su te stessa e non sentirti realizzata solo in funzione di un altro....

i presupposti del tuo ricostruire so' falsi...


----------



## Diletta (26 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Dile', ma tu lavori o fai la casalinga?
> 
> Comunque sia, sta botta dovrebbe servirti per puntare molto di piu' su te stessa e non sentirti realizzata solo in funzione di un altro....
> 
> i presupposti del tuo ricostruire so' falsi...



L'amore è falso come presupposto?
Se me lo confermi, non ti rompo più


----------



## Diletta (26 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> 1) valuta che invece il tuoconcentrarti sul passato sia un modo inconscio per evitare di confrontarti col resto
> 
> 2) lascia perdere, il "prevalentemente" non è una scusante per un tradimento
> per quale poi?
> ...


*
*


Ma noi facciamo parte anche del passato, come faccio ad archiviarlo nei meandri della mente?
Lo so che ciò che conta è il futuro, ma...


----------



## Amoremio (26 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> Ma noi facciamo parte anche del passato, come faccio ad archiviarlo nei meandri della mente?
> Lo so che ciò che conta è il futuro, ma...


non ti ho detto di archiviarlo
ma di non inseguirlo

nel passato puoi trovare conforto per le tue scelte future
non puoi portelo come obiettivo

tu sei una persona diversa da quella passata
lui ti appare diverso da quello che ti appariva 

queste nuove persone hanno molto di ciò che avevano ma non sono del tutto identiche
idem il vostro rapporto


----------



## contepinceton (26 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io sono separata.
> Il mio matrimonio è stato un errore, ho amato, ma non avremmo mai dovuto impelagarci in quella avventura.
> Alla fine abbiamo vissuto anni di tristezza, infelicità, rancori, amarezze, frustrazioni, e chi più ne ha più ne metta.
> Ho tradito -e me ne pento infinitamente- e dopo un percorso troppo lungo e doloroso, finalmente abbiamo preso la decisione migliore, separarci.
> ...


Ecco appunto.
Vero a te è capitata proprio brutta, ma brutta assai.
Ma alla fine ti sei salvata. Hai salvato te stessa.
Non importa se hai usato metodi discutibili...metodi o mezzi?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Quello che dici è successo con una in particolare ed è la cosa che mi fa soffrire enormemente. Ci penso continuamente, esaurendomi.
> Lui ha ammesso i suoi sbagli, ma non basta.
> Mi costruisco davanti agli occhi tutte le scene di loro insieme, è come un'ossessione.
> 
> ...


Diletta non lo devi giudicare...
Cazzo non sei il suo giudice.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> L'amore è falso come presupposto?
> Se me lo confermi, non ti rompo più


Vedi lui è un teorico.
TU un empirista.
Realtà diametralmente opposte.
Lui ragiona così: Diletta se vinci al lotto sarai ricca.


----------



## Sterminator (26 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> L'amore è falso come presupposto?
> Se me lo confermi, non ti rompo più


No...

sono false le illusioni che ti sei flippata per indorare la supposta....

comunque dalla tua non risposta deduco che sei casalinga...
trovate un lavoro, te distrai un po' ed assaggerai un'altra forma di realizzazione che non sia solo quella di madre o moglie...


----------



## Sterminator (26 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vedi lui è un teorico.
> TU un empirista.
> Realtà diametralmente opposte.
> Lui ragiona così: Diletta se vinci al lotto sarai ricca.


e te glie dici se trucchi le carte vinci piu' facile...:mrgreen:

come sei abituato te...fallito....

e pontifica...sto segaiolo...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> A questo punto non lo so Conte se mi basta o se posso farmelo bastare.


Allora: 
Ogni giorno, ogni fottutissimo giorno, siamo difronte ad una scelta:
O mangiare la minestra o saltare la finestra.

Vediamo le opzioni:
Mangiare la minestra perchè non ho coraggio a saltare la finestra?
Lui pensa che mangerò sempre e comunque la minestra perchè tanto non salterò mai la finestra?

Altra opzione:
Ok caro mangio la minestra, ma sappi che io, in qualsiasi momento sono in grado di saltare la finestra.

Altra opzione:
Non c'è la finestra da cui saltare.

Altra opzione:
Non c'è più minestra da mangiare, quindi mi vedo costretta a saltare la finestra per non morir di fame.

Vedi Diletta, in amore sono platonico. ( non nel senso comune).
Ma nel senso del mondo delle idee...
Ho sempre, ma sempre, sempre, avuto dentro di me quell'idea di come avrei sognato di vivere un rapporto d'amore.

Mio malgrado, mio malgrado, mio malgrado mi sono reso conto di essere un aquilotto, caduto in mezzo alle quaglie. Pur di non rimanere solo.

Per assurdo pensavo che sarei riuscito a far volare le quaiotte...
Risultato? Loro mi hanno atrofizzato le ali.

Allora Diletta una quaiotta innamorata si comporta in un certo modo.
Un'aquilotta innamorata in un altro.

Io mi riconosco perfettamente e benissimo nell'aquilotta.
E' l'aquilotta che è venuta lì a dirmi diosanto...cosa hanno fatto alle tue ali? Chi ogni giorno, puntualmente ti tagliava le penne?

Ma se io confronto i gesti e le azioni, le parole, dell'aquilotta innamorata...e le confronto con quelle della quaglia...mi dispiace dovrei dire...ah no tu quaglia non sei affatto innamorata di me...

La mia colpa è stata ostinarmi a vedere un'aquilotta in una quaglia.

La quaglia sta bene nella sua gabbietta no?

Tu prova a mettere un rapace in una gabbia...prova...e vedi che cosa combina...

Quindi Diletta, fa una cosa:
Immagina la tua vita senza di lui.
Pensaci a mente fredda: mi separo da te, perchè non ti voglio più come compagno.
Immagina la tua vita come sarà senza di lui.
Poi trai le tue somme eh?

Fai sto esperimento che ho fatto:
Per sei mesi stiamo distanti, ognuno fa la sua vita, a prescindere dall'altro.
Ecco le gabbie sono aperte...

La quaglia esce timida e fa quattro passettini...
L'aquilotto esce e intanto le sue penne ricrescono.

Passano i sei mesi.
L'aquilotto vola in cima una pianta e dice alla quaglia...mi dispiace per te, ma io sto meglio distante da te.
Qui sono a mio agio, e penso che farò un nido lassù con un'aquilotta in cima quella montagna che vedi.

La quaglia dice...uauuuuuuuuuuuu...finalmente ho la gabbia tutta per me...


----------



## Sterminator (26 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora:
> Ogni giorno, ogni fottutissimo giorno, siamo difronte ad una scelta:
> O mangiare la minestra o saltare la finestra.
> 
> ...


Ma un riassunto no, che sto in digestione?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (26 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Diletta non lo devi giudicare...
> Cazzo non sei il suo giudice.



Volevo scrivere un'altra parola meno forte di "giudicare", ma non mi è venuta.
Io cerco sempre di non giudicare gli altri.
Appunto: gli altri.
Qui è diverso, nella mia posizione di moglie e compagna di vita mi posso permettere di  "valutarlo" secondo i suoi comportamenti.
Io posso farlo, e non perchè poi emetterò la sentenza da potergli rinfacciare di tanto in tanto, ma perchè da questo "giudizio" complessivo dipenderà l'esito della nostra storia.
Le azioni che si compiono sono il frutto di ciò che siamo e riflettono ciò che siamo. 
Per questo, sto riflettendo
...invece di godermi la vita, non ho capito proprio un emerito cazzo!
Passami la parolaccia, la sparo poche volte.


----------



## Diletta (26 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> No...
> 
> sono false le illusioni che ti sei flippata per indorare la supposta....
> 
> ...



No, ti rispondo: ho lavorato per diversi anni, ora sono in riposo forzato, ma sono sicura che il cervello mi lavorerebbe alla stessa maniera.


----------



## Diletta (26 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vedi lui è un teorico.
> TU un empirista.
> Realtà diametralmente opposte.
> Lui ragiona così: Diletta se vinci al lotto sarai ricca.



Io purtroppo sono anche una teorica e idealista, oltre ad essere sostenitrice dell'empirismo (possono convivere i due aspetti?)


----------



## Sterminator (26 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, ti rispondo: ho lavorato per diversi anni, ora sono in riposo forzato, ma sono sicura che il cervello mi lavorerebbe alla stessa maniera.


Si' perche' un datore di lavoro qualsiasi accetterebbe che tu stessi tutto il giorno davanti la finestra a rimuginare ed a piangere?

Saresti costretta a divagare di piu', mentre stando li' da sola ti limiti a quando vai a prendere i tuoi figli da scuola o incombenze del genere pe' non fa la fine di quel poveretto dell'altro giorno che si e' scordato la figlia in macchina...

e poi parliamoci chiaro, se avessi anche indipendenza economica, quella emotiva sarebbe magari gestita in un altro modo...


----------



## Amoremio (26 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Volevo scrivere un'altra parola meno forte di "giudicare", ma non mi è venuta.
> Io cerco sempre di non giudicare gli altri.
> Appunto: gli altri.
> *Qui è diverso, nella mia posizione di moglie e compagna di vita mi posso permettere di "valutarlo" secondo i suoi comportamenti.*
> ...


e qui ti quoto

non è un giudizio a scapito di lui
ma una valutazione necessaria per le scelte della persona che per te dovrebbe venire prima di tutto: te stessa


----------



## Sterminator (26 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e qui ti quoto
> 
> non è un giudizio a scapito di lui
> ma una valutazione necessaria per le scelte della persona che per te dovrebbe venire prima di tutto: te stessa


Ma quante cazzo de paranoie che instillano qua sopra sui giudizi....

e' piu' che lecito esprimere giudizi su un partner che con i suoi comportamenti scassa la minchia a me....

se cio' non corportasse conseguenze su di me, se ne potrebbe discutere...ma e' utopico...

e non a caso le implorazioni a non giudicare arrivano dall'elemento piu' sballato del forum....ma che dico, del globo terracqueo...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

percio' Dile' giudica pure tranquillamente e senza paranoie ed emetti sentenze su tuo marito e non dare retta a chi da fallito preserva la sua posizione...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (26 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Si' perche' un datore di lavoro qualsiasi accetterebbe che tu stessi tutto il giorno davanti la finestra a rimuginare ed a piangere?
> 
> Saresti costretta a divagare di piu', mentre stando li' da sola ti limiti a quando vai a prendere i tuoi figli da scuola o incombenze del genere pe' non fa la fine di quel poveretto dell'altro giorno che si e' scordato la figlia in macchina...
> 
> e poi parliamoci chiaro, se avessi anche indipendenza economica, quella emotiva sarebbe magari gestita in un altro modo...



...hai perfettamente ragione !


----------



## Sole (26 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io sono separata.
> Il mio matrimonio è stato un errore, ho amato, ma non avremmo mai dovuto impelagarci in quella avventura.
> Alla fine abbiamo vissuto anni di tristezza, infelicità, rancori, amarezze, frustrazioni, e chi più ne ha più ne metta.
> Ho tradito -e me ne pento infinitamente- e dopo un percorso troppo lungo e doloroso, finalmente abbiamo preso la decisione migliore, separarci.
> ...


Brava Nausicaa, ti farei un applauso se potessi. Vorrei darti anche la reputazione, ma non l'ho data abbastanza in giro!


----------



## Sole (26 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Volevo scrivere un'altra parola meno forte di "giudicare", ma non mi è venuta.
> Io cerco sempre di non giudicare gli altri.
> Appunto: gli altri.
> Qui è diverso, nella mia posizione di moglie e compagna di vita mi posso permettere di "valutarlo" secondo i suoi comportamenti.
> ...


Sono d'accordo fino a un certo punto, Diletta.
La vostra storia non dipenderà tanto dal tuo giudizio, ma anche da come saprai rielaborare i fatti, assimilarli, trarre insegnamento da questa esperienza e, quindi, cambiare.

Il giudizio che dai ora potrà non essere lo stesso tra un anno.
Prima di tutto perchè il tempo lenisce il dolore la rabbia, è fisiologico. E poi perchè, se davvero saprai trarre frutto da questa esperienza, può essere che tu stessa ti ritroverai diversa.

Io non mi sento la stessa persona spaventata e confusa che piangeva la notte pensando ai tradimenti di suo marito. E lui non è la stessa persona che mi confessava terrorizzato i suoi tradimenti.

La vicenda che abbiamo vissuto (e l'abbiamo vissuta fino in fondo, senza risparmiarci nulla) ci ha cambiati.

A questo devono servire le esperienze. Per cambiare, possibilmente in meglio. Per questo non devi mollare, nè scoraggiarti.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo fino a un certo punto, Diletta.
> La vostra storia non dipenderà tanto dal tuo giudizio, ma anche da come saprai rielaborare i fatti, assimilarli, trarre insegnamento da questa esperienza e, quindi, cambiare.
> 
> Il giudizio che dai ora potrà non essere lo stesso tra un anno.
> ...



E io non posso reputare te


----------



## Diletta (26 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e qui ti quoto
> 
> non è un giudizio a scapito di lui
> ma una valutazione necessaria per le scelte della persona che per te dovrebbe venire prima di tutto: te stessa


:up::up:


----------



## Diletta (26 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo fino a un certo punto, Diletta.
> La vostra storia non dipenderà tanto dal tuo giudizio, ma anche da come saprai rielaborare i fatti, assimilarli, trarre insegnamento da questa esperienza e, quindi, cambiare.
> 
> Il giudizio che dai ora potrà non essere lo stesso tra un anno.
> ...



Ma come hai fatto Sole a raggiungere quel risultato? A me sembra di andare indietro...
Lo immagino che vi abbia cambiati, anche noi lo siamo già, ma siamo in stallo, non vedo miglioramenti.
Ma lui si è impegnato a non commettere più gli sbagli? 
Tu ti sei mostrata intransigente al riguardo?
Io non so cosa fare, cosa pensare, più ci ragiono e più mi si confondono le idee.
Io non so più se lo voglio salvare questo matrimonio, mi appare troppo compromesso: c'è troppa carne al fuoco e ho voglia di mollare per non pensare più, ma se dopo stessi ancora peggio?


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma come hai fatto Sole a raggiungere quel risultato? A me sembra di andare indietro...
> Lo immagino che vi abbia cambiati, anche noi lo siamo già, ma siamo in stallo, non vedo miglioramenti.
> Ma lui si è impegnato a non commettere più gli sbagli?
> Tu ti sei mostrata intransigente al riguardo?
> ...


Prova...
Prova, come ha suggerito il Conte, ad allontanarti per un pò...
Tempo per riflettere, per calmare i pensieri, per capire cosa vuoi tu e non lui...
Secondo me staresti peggio. Ma io non sono te.
Non so come potete fare. Chiedi al Conte magari...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Volevo scrivere un'altra parola meno forte di "giudicare", ma non mi è venuta.
> Io cerco sempre di non giudicare gli altri.
> Appunto: gli altri.
> Qui è diverso, nella mia posizione di moglie e compagna di vita mi posso permettere di  "valutarlo" secondo i suoi comportamenti.
> ...


Sul rosso si...
Per questo metti sul piatto della bilancia anche tutto quanto quest'uomo ha fatto per te.
Io ho fatto sai sto lavoro.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io purtroppo sono anche una teorica e idealista, oltre ad essere sostenitrice dell'empirismo (possono convivere i due aspetti?)


Si...
Un idealista elabora teorie per realizzare quegli ideali.
Poi li mette al banco di prova.
Poi analizza i risultati.

Io so benissimo dentro di me perchè ho fatto certe cose. 
Lo so benissimo.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo fino a un certo punto, Diletta.
> La vostra storia non dipenderà tanto dal tuo giudizio, ma anche da come saprai rielaborare i fatti, assimilarli, trarre insegnamento da questa esperienza e, quindi, cambiare.
> 
> Il giudizio che dai ora potrà non essere lo stesso tra un anno.
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## Diletta (27 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sul rosso si...
> Per questo metti sul piatto della bilancia anche tutto quanto quest'uomo ha fatto per te.
> Io ho fatto sai sto lavoro.



Conte, illuminami (d'immenso).
Sono al buio.
Quest'uomo per me ha fatto tanto: l'ho messo sul piatto, lo riconosco (perché non dovrei?) e glielo dico.
Non mi basta: l'immagine che mi rimanda resta appannata.
E tutto perché si è un po' divertito alle mie spalle in gioventù.
Accetto tutte le scappatelle fatte lontane da casa,  ma le storielle sotto casa non mi vanno giù. Il piede in due scarpe non mi è andato giù, porco di un cane.
Ero giovane, frizzante, carina, disinibita al massimo, perché non si accontentava ????  
Perché non si è dato una regolata? Potrebbe avermi incornato a pochi giorni 
dal matrimonio, ma questo, pensandoci bene, non mi sconvolgerebbe per niente, se fosse stato l'addio al celibato o altri giochetti del genere perché cose da maschi...(e qui mi massacrano). 
Le cose che mi hanno ferito sono le avventure con corteggiamento e menate varie, l'impegno che ci deve aver messo, per forza...le cose non vengono da sole.
Se andasse ad un privé non me ne fregherebbe niente (per provare, è ovvio), nessuna delle mie amiche mi capirebbe e io non ci provo neanche.
E' la gelosia che mi brucia ancora perchè sono passionale e l'idea di quelle che si sono compiaciute dei suoi complimenti del cavolo e delle sue moine  e che hanno goduto di lui mi toglie il respiro (mi riferisco sempre a cose passate, ma potrebbero essere accadute nel breve periodo che sarebbe uguale per me, nè più nè meno gravi).    

E ora, mi dici che me ne faccio di cotanta dedizione avuta verso di lui? 
La butto nel cesso e tiro l'acqua...
E ormai, sono passati tutti (o quasi) i treni....
E' l'idea della "botte piena e la moglie ubriaca" suggeritami purtroppo dal cattivissimo lui che mi fa incazzare, perché è vera, troppo vera.

E non più tardi di stasera ha ribadito che la mia vita è accanto a lui, come una missione e che per una donna (ma vale solo per la sua donna) il tradimento è più gravoso....ci risiamo.
"Non facciamola tanto lunga per due scopate" ma questo vale solo per lui ovviamente.


----------



## Diletta (27 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Prova...
> Prova, come ha suggerito il Conte, ad allontanarti per un pò...
> Tempo per riflettere, per calmare i pensieri, per capire cosa vuoi tu e non lui...
> Secondo me staresti peggio. Ma io non sono te.
> Non so come potete fare. Chiedi al Conte magari...



Ho paura ad allontanarmi fisicamente da lui, temo che ci sia un non ritorno, voluto da circostanze contingenti e non per nostra volontà.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Conte, illuminami (d'immenso).
> Sono al buio.
> Quest'uomo per me ha fatto tanto: l'ho messo sul piatto, lo riconosco (perché non dovrei?) e glielo dico.
> Non mi basta: l'immagine che mi rimanda resta appannata.
> ...


Vediamo:
Per me è dura e mi gratto la testa e volgo gli occhi al cielo.
In tanti punti io vedo in te cose di mia moglie e in lui cose di me.
Qua bisogna solo fare chiarezza.
Perchè in definitiva cosa fatta capo ha.
Mi pare di capire che tu hai consacrato la tua esistenza per quest'uomo, magari tu avrai avuto la grazia di sposare l'uomo dei tuoi sogni.
Oggi ho tanto pensato a quello che ti ha detto amoremio, ossia che te stessa deve essere la persona più importante per te.
Una cosa difficile da capire per me, perchè sono molto egocentrico, quindi io in amore ho sempre cercato di sforzarmi di dimenticarmi di me stesso.

Quello che ho reperito da mia moglie sono sempre poche ed efficaci frasi.
Lei fa: Che ne dici di una nuova storia dove io devo fare colpo su di te e tu piacere a me?

Io...ok...perchè no?
Siamo fermi al fatto che non è riuscita a fare colpo su di me.

Allora mi dice:
Voglio indietro mio marito.

E io: Non se ne parla neppure, è fuori discussione.

Allora fa: Ok, lo confesso avrei desiderato un uomo più marito e meno amante, ma tu sei fatto così e non cambierai mai.
Io le dico: Io rivoglio indietro quella che scopava con me anche due volte al giorno, ti avrei preferito meno moglie e più amante.

Ma su una cosa sono sicurissimo: abbiamo percorso assieme la sua esistenza, e lei si, porco cazzo, lei si che non è dipendente emotiva da nessuno eh?
Ho capito in che senso lei pensa soprattutto a sè stessa...lei dice...là c'è il mio IO, non ho mai permesso a nessuno di entrare là e tanto meno a te.

Lei vive in funzione di sè stessa.
Quindi quando ti legge...ehm ride.

Sulla gelosia ha detto che basta fare uno sforzo su sè stesse...e non dare mai la minima importanza alle altre: semplicemente lei non si abbasserà mai a considerarle degne di una rilevante importanza.

La tua vita è accanto a lui?
E lo decide lui?
La tua missione?
Non sei sua madre e lui non è il tuo bambino.

Allora la fai o no la prova dei sei mesi distanti?
Altrimenti piccola...ti fa 4 moine e tu ci ricaschi eh?
Devi capire se lui è aquila, lupo ecc...o gallo cedrone...e tu quaglia, pesce rosso...quel che sei insomma...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ho paura ad allontanarmi fisicamente da lui, temo che ci sia un non ritorno, voluto da circostanze contingenti e non per nostra volontà.


Ma prova...
Partiamo da cose semplici...
Una vacanza tutta per te, senza di lui...
Cazzo avrai un tuo sogno nel cassetto da fare senza di lui...
Fatti consigliare da Sole...
Come un non ritorno?
Insomma basta mettersi d'accordo eh?

Poi fidati...non avrai più indietro l'uomo che credevi di aver sposato non esiste: ma hai quello vero ora...
Ehi un conto è accettare , un conto è subire.
Ad accettare sono bravissimo, a subire un completo disastro.


----------



## Diletta (27 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vediamo:
> Per me è dura e mi gratto la testa e volgo gli occhi al cielo.
> In tanti punti io vedo in te cose di mia moglie e in lui cose di me.
> Qua bisogna solo fare chiarezza.
> ...



E ci credo che quando tua moglie mi legge rida e anche di gusto, ma lei ha un altro carattere e con quello ci si fa poco. Anch'io vorrei essere più slegata emotivamente da lui perchè così starei molto meglio, ma credimi, per quanto mi sforzi, e un po' sono anche "migliorata", rimango sempre io.

La mia è una storia d'amore che ho sempre amato definire di altri tempi per le sue caratteristiche di profonda passione e passionalità, con ostacoli dovuti alle famiglie, un amore quindi difeso da me a spada tratta e contrastato. Un amore romantico all'ennesima potenza, un amore prorompente come un fiume in piena.
Sì, lui era l'uomo dei miei sogni e devo dire che, nonostante tutto, non vorrei mai non aver provato quell'amore così totalizzante, così intenso da farmi quasi paura per quanto era forte. 
So che non tutti hanno la fortuna di provare certe emozioni, io l'ho avuta questa fortuna e me ne compiaccio. Questa è andata a scapito di altre esperienze che la vita mi avrebbe regalato, ma siamo noi gli artefici del nostro destino e non ho rimpianti, anche se in questo momento difficile dico di averne. 

Ecco perchè sono gelosa non tanto perchè lui si è fatto delle donne, ma soprattutto delle donne che lo hanno avuto e sono gelosa di quelle "normali" ragazze, come me. 
Nulla m'importa se si è trattato di troiette di nome o di fatto che non hanno avuto il "privilegio" di passare del tempo con lui e di esserne lusingate.

Sull'allontanamento, se si continua così si dovrà necessariamente procedere e la cosa mi fa molta paura, la vedo come un sacrilegio al nostro matrimonio che era perfetto e tale doveva restare.
Come vedi, è tutto ancora molto idealizzato nella mia mente e anche se ora sono nel mondo reale, mi piace ritornare a quel periodo.
Le donne asseriscono quasi tutte che la maternità è la cosa più gratificante per loro, sì, è una bellissima esperienza, ma quando voglio provare quel mix di serenità, appagamento, belle emozioni nell'animo la mente va a cercare quei momenti in cui ci siamo solo io e lui.
Ora hai capito, dopo tutta questa edulcorazione, il perchè di tale tormento e perchè spesso cada nella trappola del vittimismo, che pur odio.
Tutto il resto ha contato il giusto per me: la carriera lavorativa, le altre persone di famiglia, gli amici....sì, tutti importanti, ma tutti sempre subalterni a noi, anzi, a lui.

Grazie Conte per le tue risposte, sempre gradite!


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Conte, illuminami (d'immenso).
> 
> 
> Ero giovane, frizzante, carina, disinibita al massimo, perché non si accontentava ????
> ...





Diletta ha detto:


> La mia è una storia d'amore che ho sempre amato definire di altri tempi per le sue caratteristiche di profonda passione e passionalità, con ostacoli dovuti alle famiglie, un amore quindi difeso da me a spada tratta e contrastato. Un amore romantico all'ennesima potenza, un amore prorompente come un fiume in piena.
> Sì, lui era l'uomo dei miei sogni e devo dire che, nonostante tutto, non vorrei mai non aver provato quell'amore così totalizzante, così intenso da farmi quasi paura per quanto era forte.
> So che non tutti hanno la fortuna di provare certe emozioni, io l'ho avuta questa fortuna e me ne compiaccio. Questa è andata a scapito di altre esperienze che la vita mi avrebbe regalato, ma siamo noi gli artefici del nostro destino e non ho rimpianti, anche se in questo momento difficile dico di averne.
> 
> ...



Diletta cara, 
i miei commenti non sarebbero necessariamente gli stessi con un'altra donna, pur nella tua situazione.
Non mi spingerei a "scusare" o minimizzare il comportamento di tuo marito se non fosse che, come te, vedo il vostro come un matrimonio bellissimo.

Ma se soffri dei corteggiamenti.... ricordati che era una recita. Una recita, un gioco -per quanto sbagliato- un torneo di potere, una sfida che tuo marito giocava con se stesso. Non voleva  questa o quella in particolare, voleva *te* -e poi, sì, voleva la conferma di essere un uomo capace di conquistare altre. Quanto questo sia brutto, tu e solo tu lo devi stabilire.

Nel vostro amore contrastato, solo tu hai lottato?
Quante energie ha messo lui nella vostra storia? Ti sembra che siano state allo stesso livello di un mazzo di fiori e qualche complimento qualunque?

La tua dedizione verso di lui... intanto ti ha fruttato lui, e anni di matrimonio che ancora descrivi come ideale. Ti è pesato "dedicarti" a lui? Allora forse qualcosa di sbagliato c'è... se invece non ti è pesato, perchè il tuo dedicarti era una naturale conseguenza del tuo modo di amare... perchè dici che dovresti buttarlo via? Appunto, come conseguenza ha avuto che lui ama te, e sta bene con te, e avete costruito insieme momenti perfetti.

Sull'ultimo grassetto... qui cara sta un tuo errore... nessuna storia è perfetta perchè nessuna persona è perfetta... qua Sole ti ha raccontato cose preziose del suo percorso di comprensione... di come lei sia passata dal pensare a un uomo perfetto a un uomo reale...
Hai di certo lavorato molto per il vostro matrimonio, ne sono convinta. E ora, ti aspetta, se vuoi, un nuovo lavoro... passare dal sogno alla realtà, dal matrimonio ideale a quello reale, che non è necessariamente peggiore, ma solo _vero_.

Posso dirti come la penso?
Nell'ansia di non rompere il vostro matrimonio, sei stata troppo compiacente nell'accettare le sue povere, pietose giustificazioni... adesso non riesci a prendere una posizione di forza, e lui se ne approfitta -o ti conosce bene- e ti trovi umiliata dalla sua apparente sicurezza di riavere tutto come prima.
Ti senti tu stessa in una condizione di inferiorità.
Forse questo è un punto su cui lavorare... mostrargli a parole e a fatti che non vivi nella sua ombra. Non necessariamente tradendolo, mai si dovrebbe cercare di essere una persona che non si è, ma vivendo la tua vita al di fuori di lui.
Tempo per te. Vacanza, amici, ballo, che ne so... un amico che ti scriva sms.... 

Se lui si mostrasse più pentito, più consapevole della sua superficialità e di quanto ti ha fatto soffrire, di quanto ha messo in pericolo la vostra storia, forse saresti già un passo avanti, e ti ritroveresti a volerlo proteggere invece che cercare di blindare il tuo cuore per salvarti dal dolore.

Comunque, io faccio il tifo per *voi*. Non solo per te, ma per voi.
Tu forse non sai quanto un matrimonio può essere infinitamente triste, e quanto il vostro mi faccia invidia....


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Maggio 2011)

Mi ha sempre colpito questa frase di Anna A trovata nella firma del Conte.
La mia risposta a questo pensiero, è stata la separazione.
Ma è una frase che mi ha sempre fatto sentire speranza. Perchè un matrimonio non è fatto* solo* di fedeltà.
Io credo che voi abbiate molte cose da dirvi.

il matrimonio dura fino a chè, seppur tra corna e problemi vari, c'è ancora qualcosa di vero da dirsi ogni giorno(Anna A).


----------



## Amoremio (27 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Brava Nausicaa, ti farei un applauso se potessi. Vorrei darti anche la reputazione, ma non l'ho data abbastanza in giro!


è da un po' che questo forum sembra favorire chi la da in giro :carneval:


----------



## Diletta (27 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Diletta cara,
> i miei commenti non sarebbero necessariamente gli stessi con un'altra donna, pur nella tua situazione.
> Non mi spingerei a "scusare" o minimizzare il comportamento di tuo marito se non fosse che, come te, vedo il vostro come un matrimonio bellissimo.
> 
> ...


Grazie, grazie Nausicaa !
Hai fatto un'analisi giustissima nell'evidenziato (hai mai pensato di fare attività di consulenze?) 
Solo ultimamente lui appare più preoccupato, finora è stato fiducioso di poter ripartire, i tempi si stanno dilatando e si sa che la pazienza degli uomini non è come la nostra (Niko è l'eccezione), vede che le cose si stanno mettendo maluccio e ne è turbato.
E' dispiaciuto per il dolore causatomi, questo sì, ma è convinto quando sostiene che non aveva alternative se non quella di perdermi, e non voleva questo...
Come vedi, mio marito è un personaggio particolare, andrebbe forse studiato.
La sua sincerità attuale è spiazzante: non rifarebbe quello che ha fatto solo perché è stato scoperto con la conseguenza di tutto questo casino.
Io apprezzo comunque questo suo dire le cose come stanno...odio chi si arrampica sugli specchi come ha fatto inizialmente per cercare di salvare il culo. Era patetico! 
Quindi che dire?
Sull'ideale di perfezione è tutto giusto quello che dici, il mio psicologo ci ha insistito parecchio...e casco tuttora in questo concetto fuorviante.

Ti ringrazio per il tifo !


----------



## Amoremio (27 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> ........
> *Nell'ansia di non rompere il vostro matrimonio, sei stata troppo compiacente nell'accettare le sue povere, pietose giustificazioni*... adesso non riesci a prendere una posizione di forza, e lui se ne approfitta -o ti conosce bene- e ti trovi umiliata dalla sua apparente sicurezza di riavere tutto come prima.
> Ti senti tu stessa in una condizione di inferiorità.
> Forse questo è un punto su cui lavorare... mostrargli a parole e a fatti che *non vivi nella sua ombra*. Non necessariamente tradendolo, *mai si dovrebbe cercare di essere una persona che non si è*, ma vivendo la tua vita al di fuori di lui.
> ...


diletta, io straquoto questo

è ciò che cerco di dirti da un pezzo

nausicaa, non ti posso ancora approvare ma ti abbraccio


----------



## Diletta (27 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> diletta, io straquoto questo
> 
> è ciò che cerco di dirti da un pezzo
> 
> nausicaa, non ti posso ancora approvare ma ti abbraccio



Lo so, lo so che è da un pezzo che me lo dici anche tu..
Comunque un sentito grazie per consentirmi di aprire la mia mente a tutti questi approfondimenti.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Grazie, grazie Nausicaa !
> Hai fatto un'analisi giustissima nell'evidenziato (hai mai pensato di fare attività di consulenze?)
> Solo ultimamente lui appare più preoccupato, finora è stato fiducioso di poter ripartire, i tempi si stanno dilatando e si sa che la pazienza degli uomini non è come la nostra (Niko è l'eccezione), vede che le cose si stanno mettendo maluccio e ne è turbato.
> E' dispiaciuto per il dolore causatomi, questo sì, ma è convinto quando sostiene che non aveva alternative se non quella di perdermi, e non voleva questo...
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...conosco benissimo quella sincerità lì...
AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA...è la stessa mia...AHAHAHAHAHAAHAH...
Ti fai solo del male ad andare a ravanare dentro di lui....AHAHAHAAHAHAHA...
Capisco perchè mia moglie non mi chiedi mai niente...AHAHAHAAHAH...

Dai Diletta...perdonalo...sono cose che capitano eh?

Senti te lo dice qua San Mona da Asiago...
Tu ti metti a fare il cacciatore e non becchi nulla.
Poi ti metti a fare il bravo bambino e sono loro che vengono in cerca di guai...

Ricorda...lui le ama tutte: ma ha sposato te!


----------



## Sterminator (27 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> E ci credo che quando tua moglie mi legge rida e anche di gusto, ma lei ha un altro carattere e con quello ci si fa poco. Anch'io vorrei essere più slegata emotivamente da lui perchè così starei molto meglio, ma credimi, per quanto mi sforzi, e un po' sono anche "migliorata", rimango sempre io.
> 
> La mia è una storia d'amore che ho sempre amato definire di altri tempi per le sue caratteristiche di profonda passione e passionalità, *con ostacoli dovuti alle famiglie, un amore quindi difeso da me a spada tratta e contrastato. *Un amore romantico all'ennesima potenza, un amore prorompente come un fiume in piena.
> Sì, lui era l'uomo dei miei sogni e devo dire che, nonostante tutto, non vorrei mai non aver provato quell'amore così totalizzante, così intenso da farmi quasi paura per quanto era forte.
> ...


Scusa Dile' per quali motivi vi contrastavano?

Differenze d'eta', lavori "particolari", differenza abissale di classe sociale?...

ma poi in che rapporti sei adesso con i tuoi?

non ti azzardi a confidarti per non sentirti dire per caso il classico te l'avevamo detto e mo' t'arrangi?

comunque accertati che effettivamente lui non ti legga o rifai il giro, damme retta......


----------



## Amoremio (27 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Scusa Dile' per quali motivi vi contrastavano?
> 
> Differenze d'eta', lavori "particolari", differenza abissale di classe sociale?...
> 
> ...


qui ti dis-quoto (boh, si dice?)

sono totalmente in DISACCORDO con l'idea di tirar dentro la famiglia
(salvo casi particolari)

c'ha già le idee abbastanza confuse per concedersi di stare a sentire gente che, quella sì, darebbe giudizi su suo marito
e con cui, essendo parenti, si sentirebbe più pressata

un conto siamo noi

esseri eterei e indefiniti che può agevolmente mandare a cagher se le va
e poi ricolloquiarci quando crede

un conto diverso sono persone fisiche cui è legata che magari potrebbero riversare nei loro consigli disaccordi aprioristici o affetti di parte


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> qui ti dis-quoto (boh, si dice?)
> 
> sono totalmente in DISACCORDO con l'idea di tirar dentro la famiglia
> (salvo casi particolari)
> ...


 concordissimo.
a parte il fatto che io sono abituata da sempre a cavarmela da sola...mai e poi mai mi farei condizionare da famiglia o amici.
non ne parlarei proprio


----------



## Sterminator (27 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> qui ti dis-quoto (boh, si dice?)
> 
> sono totalmente in DISACCORDO con l'idea di tirar dentro la famiglia
> (salvo casi particolari)
> ...


Beh anche i suoi volendo vedere sarebbero piu' lucidi di lei, guardando le cose da fuori come facciamo noi...

intanto da quando ha scoperto il fattaccio ed e' arrivata qua so' passati diversi mesi avendo avuto tutto il tempo di farsi i suoi bei trip che mo' pure allo psicologo pe' rimuoverli ce vorra' la mano de dio...

se si ha una famiglia coesa e non teste di cazzo perche' non chiedere aiuto li' prima vedendo con punti di vista differenti, piuttosto che ad uno strizzacervelli?

Boh?

E comunque s'e' visto come Diletta s'e' fatta condizionare fregandosene dei suoi e sposandoselo istess' mandandoli lo stesso a cagher.....col senno di poi evidentemente  c'avevano visto giusto ed inquadrato per bene il soggetto......

Tanto state affa' come all'amerdadicani che ce mannate ormai pure li cani dallo strizzacervelli...

manica de smidollati...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (27 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *Beh anche i suoi volendo vedere sarebbero piu' lucidi di lei, guardando le cose da fuori come facciamo noi...*
> 
> ..............


ma come fanno a "guardare da fuori"?

sono i "suoi", non i "loro"
parteggiare un po' è fisiologico

se poi erano in disaccordo all'inizio, il rischio che la valutazione diventi giudizio è ancor maggiore

senza contare che, se il matrimonio si rinsalda, quelle rivelazioni ai parenti saranno sempre presenti nei rapporti futuri

per me, 
a parenti e conoscenti (e anche agli amici, salvo casi particolari) questioni della coppia vanno riferite solo quando si va alla rottura


----------



## Sterminator (27 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma come fanno a "guardare da fuori"?
> 
> sono i "suoi", non i "loro"
> parteggiare un po' è fisiologico
> ...


Guarda che sei completamente fuori strada stavolta, prendi la suocera di Niko che ha sfankulato la figlia....

se io avessi avuto delle remore sul campione da te scelto, dopo un po' di rinfaccio naturale, analizzerei ugualmente la faccenda, mica perche' sei mi' fija te do' ragione a prescindere....

percio' ho specificato che i tuoi non dovrebbero essere teste di cazzo ma obiettivi...

e ce ne sono, mica ce so ' rimasti solo gli smidollati...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> qui ti dis-quoto (boh, si dice?)
> 
> sono totalmente in DISACCORDO con l'idea di tirar dentro la famiglia
> (salvo casi particolari)
> ...



:up::up::up:


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Guarda che sei completamente fuori strada stavolta, prendi la suocera di Niko che ha sfankulato la figlia....
> 
> percio' ho specificato che i tuoi non dovrebbero essere teste di cazzo ma obiettivi...
> 
> ...


anche obiettivi a me darebbero fastidio.
senza contare che in caso di riappacificazione rimarrebbero scomode code di rancore o discorsi sgradevoli da dimenticare


----------



## Sterminator (27 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up:


Nel tuo caso la tua famiglia di origine praticamente non esiste....

percio' e' logico che te confidi solo co' le baldracche sotto i lampioni...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma come fanno a "guardare da fuori"?
> 
> sono i "suoi", non i "loro"
> parteggiare un po' è fisiologico
> ...



Ecco hai detto benissimo...
Piuttosto io so che tante coppie si difendono dalle continue intromissioni delle famiglie d'origine sempre lì a sindacare e ficcanasare...
Però vedi Amoremio...ho la mia dignità e il mio orgoglio...io non parlerò MAI a mia madre di certe cose che mi sono capitate...

Lei sentenzierebbe: " Visto avevo ragione io, non era la donna per te!".
E non sono disposto a sentirmi dire una roba del genere.

E ho condiviso sta cosa all'epoca con Giuma.
Che non voleva rivolgersi a suo padre, per non sentirsi giudicata e svillanata da lui, dopo aver fatto il diavolo a quattro per sposarsi l'uomo di cui era innamorata.

I panni sporchi si lavano in famiglia.


----------



## Sterminator (27 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche obiettivi a me darebbero fastidio.
> senza contare che in caso di riappacificazione rimarrebbero scomode code di rancore o discorsi sgradevoli da dimenticare


Quindi un casino a tua figlia non proveresti a risolverglielo lavandotene le mani e che s'arrangi pure visto che ci sono gli psicologi?

Ma bene... 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche obiettivi a me darebbero fastidio.
> senza contare che in caso di riappacificazione rimarrebbero scomode code di rancore o discorsi sgradevoli da dimenticare


Si situazioni spiacevoli...dove tutti poi si sentono in "dovere" di metter becco e parola...


----------



## Amoremio (27 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Guarda che sei completamente fuori strada stavolta, prendi la suocera di Niko che ha sfankulato la figlia....
> 
> se io avessi avuto delle remore sul campione da te scelto, dopo un po' di rinfaccio naturale, analizzerei ugualmente la faccenda, mica perche' sei mi' fija te do' ragione a prescindere....
> 
> ...


 
non correrei il rischio

e difatti ho preferito non correrlo quando è successo a me
pur essendo convinta di avere genitori intelligenti 

ma sono i miei genitori
oltretutto, vedendo la mia sofferenza, starebbero male anche loro

senza contare che ho anche considerato il mio stato di fragilità dell'epoca


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Quindi un casino a tua figlia non proveresti a risolverglielo lavandotene le mani e che s'arrangi pure visto che ci sono gli psicologi?
> 
> Ma bene...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 io farei di tuttto. ma forse lei non vorrebbe 
è da quella parte che ora mi sto mettendo, non posso ragionare con l'impeto che mi farebbe prendere a mazzate l'infingardo:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (27 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco hai detto benissimo...
> Piuttosto io so che tante coppie si difendono dalle continue intromissioni delle famiglie d'origine sempre lì a sindacare e ficcanasare...
> Però vedi Amoremio...ho la mia dignità e il mio orgoglio...io non parlerò MAI a mia madre di certe cose che mi sono capitate...
> 
> ...


E dalli che fa gli esempi specchiati della sua famiglia del cazzo, citando la madre che l'ha mollato in collegio perche' se ne sbatteva le gonadi di lui e che a 12 anni chiamava quella la' e non mamma....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (27 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Quindi un casino a tua figlia non proveresti a risolverglielo lavandotene le mani e che s'arrangi pure visto che ci sono gli psicologi?
> 
> Ma bene...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
se mia figlia me ne parlasse cercherei di esserle vicina
di lasciarla sfogare (che è importantissima)
e, se richiesta,  le direi cosa ne penso nella maniera più obiettiva possibile per me

ma sarebba comunque come la penso io

col peso che ciò potrebbe avere essendo sua madre ed essendo lei particolarmente fragile


e sarebbe per me difficilissimo rapportarmi (se di questo si trattasse) col bastardo traditore o)
ciò non significa che non mi impegnerei al meglio

ma non è detto che il mio meglio basterebbe


----------



## Sterminator (27 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> io farei di tuttto. ma forse lei non vorrebbe
> è da quella parte che ora mi sto mettendo, non posso ragionare con l'impeto che mi farebbe prendere a mazzate l'infingardo:mrgreen:


A mo' confessi che le famiglie HANNO l'obbigo ad intervenire e non a lavarsene le mani?...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

comunque lascia fare che ad una figlia nella situazione del cazzo come quella di Diletta una parola da un genitore la bramerebbe....

tanto piu' che non riesce ad uscirne...capirei se fosse una tipa tosta...


----------



## Amoremio (27 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> A mo' confessi che le famiglie HANNO l'obbigo ad intervenire e non a lavarsene le mani?...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


 
no

io non l'ho bramata

o meglio

ci ho pensato
ma poi ho deciso che era meglio di no


----------



## Sterminator (27 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se mia figlia me ne parlasse cercherei di esserle vicina
> di lasciarla sfogare (che è importantissima)
> *e, se richiesta*,  le direi cosa ne penso nella maniera più obiettiva possibile per me
> 
> ...


Ah solo se ti facesse la richiesta in carta bollata?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

E' pazzesco...poi se ritrovano in situazioni alla Melania e se mordono i gomiti oltre che sputarsi in faccia...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (27 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> no
> 
> io non l'ho bramata
> 
> ...


Vabbe' ognuno conosce i suoi polli...


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2011)

Condivisione e solidarietà ma dentro la famiglia no? Non capisco...


----------



## Sterminator (27 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Condivisione e solidarietà ma dentro la famiglia no? Non capisco...


L'orgoglio del cazzo MK...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

non si vuol dare la soddisfazione alle teste di cazzo che si hanno in famiglia che li massacrerebbero fino alla morte...

ma e' roba da pazzi a che degrado sociale siamo condannati se l'unica ancora de salvezza e' sto cazzo de psicologo o peggio...


----------



## Sterminator (27 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non correrei il rischio
> 
> e difatti ho preferito non correrlo quando è successo a me
> pur essendo convinta di avere genitori intelligenti
> ...


Ah perche' per tutto il tempo durato quanto? un paio d'anni? sei riuscita a fregarli non facendoli accorgere che qualcosa non andava tra te e tuo marito?

azz che attrice...a meno che non stiano a 1000 km de distanza e ve sentite solo per telefono...


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> L'orgoglio del cazzo MK...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Dalla famiglia alla società, se tanto mi dà tanto...


----------



## Sterminator (27 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Dalla famiglia alla società, se tanto mi dà tanto...


Infatti e purtroppo....

se non sentiamo l'obbligo ad intervenire, anche se non ce lo richiedessero in carta bollata, per i nostri condivisori del patrimonio genetico,  figurati l'obbligo che ci sentiamo ad intervenire in una aggressione per strada a perfetti estranei...

pero' poi puntualmnete s'indignano se capitando a loro, nessuno interviene ma se gira dall'altra parte perche' non vuole essere coinvolto......

annamo proprio benissimo...splendida societa' del cazzo, in tutti i sensi...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (27 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Condivisione e solidarietà ma dentro la famiglia no? Non capisco...


ho spiegato perchè no

è stata una scelta non facile
ma di cui sono molto contenta


----------



## Diletta (27 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...conosco benissimo quella sincerità lì...
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA...è la stessa mia...AHAHAHAHAHAAHAH...
> Ti fai solo del male ad andare a ravanare dentro di lui....AHAHAHAAHAHAHA...
> Capisco perchè mia moglie non mi chiedi mai niente...AHAHAHAAHAH...
> ...




Sono contenta di averti fatto ridere di gusto!
Ma che voglio di più: bramavo la sincerità e lui me la dà.
Mi avrebbe fatto schifo se avesse finto pentimento con cenere in capo.
Ma lui non ne è pentito, e ci credo....si è divertito, ha sposato chi voleva, gli sono andati bene tanti anni...pentito di che, se non di avermi sottovalutato come cane da guardia esordiente.
Ma va bene così


----------



## Diletta (27 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Scusa Dile' per quali motivi vi contrastavano?
> 
> Differenze d'eta', lavori "particolari", differenza abissale di classe sociale?...
> 
> ...



Non dico il motivo perché mi vergogno per la mentalità arcaica che avevano i miei genitori.

Purtroppo ora sono sola


----------



## contepinceton (27 Maggio 2011)

Dipende molto anche da mentalità e cultura.
La cosa che a me ha seccato da morire nel matrimonio è dover tirarmi dentro una montagna di nuovi parenti ( estranei) di cui in definitiva a me non me ne importa un cazzo.
Non mi piace il concetto di famiglia dove tutti sanno tutto di tutti.
Ho sempre nutrito un enorme fastidio a pranzi o cene di famiglia...e appena posso in quei casi...mi dileguo con qualche scusa.

Per me è fondamentale vivere senza aver bisogno di loro.
Loro hanno bisogno di me...parliamone.

Ma sulle crisi di coppia, nessun genitore può essere obiettivo.

Sta scritto...Per questo l'uomo lascerà suo padre e sua madre, e i due saranno una carne sola.

Quanti casini e dispiaceri nella vita di coppia, perchè una persona tira dentro nella nuova famiglia tutti gli schemi comportamentali della famiglia d'origine.

Pensiamo agli uomini mammoni.
La moglie dice A
E lui corre da sua madre a chiedere se A è vero o falso.

Pensiamo a quelli che impongono alla moglie di fare da badante ai propri genitori anziani e ammalati.

Pensiamo a quelli che dicono ai figli sposati...se ti separi che ne sarà del buon nome della famiglia?

Io mi sento un uomo molto fortunato a non aver avuto solo la famiglia di origine come punto di riferimento. E so sempre a chi rivolgermi se ho bisogno di un aiuto o un consiglio.

Non è detto che ci vuole bene, o ci ha messo al mondo sia sempre e comunque la migliore persona a cui chiedere aiuto.

Io penso che il giusto conforto in certi casi, per una coppia, sia rivolgersi a coppie più avanti e che hanno vissuto determinati problemi.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkUrrjGHjnE&feature=relmfu


----------



## contepinceton (27 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non dico il motivo perché mi vergogno per la mentalità arcaica che avevano i miei genitori.
> 
> Purtroppo ora sono sola


Ma il fatto è anche un altro.
Diletta: siamo grandi e adulti.
Se osservi la ruota della vita va avanti.
Ad un certo punto sono i nostri genitori che dipendono da noi come bambini spauriti...

Pensa un domani...magari chissà...quel povero marito della figlia di Stermì...che se lo deve tirare in casa...e cambiargli il pannolone...

Non vergognarti della loro mentalità.
E' la loro e va rispettata...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sono contenta di averti fatto ridere di gusto!
> Ma che voglio di più: bramavo la sincerità e lui me la dà.
> Mi avrebbe fatto schifo se avesse finto pentimento con cenere in capo.
> Ma lui non ne è pentito, e ci credo....si è divertito, ha sposato chi voleva, gli sono andati bene tanti anni...pentito di che, se non di avermi sottovalutato come cane da guardia esordiente.
> Ma va bene così


Noi siamo fatti così.
Troppo comodo per noi pentirci, dopo essere beccati...
Piuttosto finiamo come Don Giovanni.
Se tu gli dici...Ora mi tocca lasciarti...lui ti dirà...Capisco, fai quello che devi fare.
Si lui è stato molto fortunato...

Diletta, dai, ma figurati se uno come lui osa pensare a sua moglie come ad un cane da guardia eh?
Dentro ti dici...speriamo che non mi becchi e che vada tutto bene...
Se mi becca...pagherò il giusto pegno.


----------



## Diletta (27 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Noi siamo fatti così.
> Troppo comodo per noi pentirci, dopo essere beccati...
> Piuttosto finiamo come Don Giovanni.
> Se tu gli dici...Ora mi tocca lasciarti...lui ti dirà...Capisco, fai quello che devi fare.
> ...



Da ora in poi  dirà anche così, ma quello che ha combinato e che mi ha fatto insospettire è stato di una goffaggine tale che stento ancora a crederci...
E mi fa ancora di più incazzare, e sai perché? Sì che lo sai.
Come odio sapere che mi ha considerato una ingenua e una cretina.
"Tanto non si accorge di nulla" deve aver pensato.


----------



## Diletta (27 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma il fatto è anche un altro.
> Diletta: siamo grandi e adulti.
> Se osservi la ruota della vita va avanti.
> Ad un certo punto sono i nostri genitori che dipendono da noi come bambini spauriti...
> ...




Infatti l'ho rispettata la loro mentalità borghese, ma ho fatto come mi è parso.
So cosa vuol dire essere dall'altra parte della ruota e non potersi più permettere il ruolo di figlia in cerca di aiuto, è finito quel tempo, sono adulta già da molto, se è per quello.

Ma ci pensi a Stermi col pannolone, toccherà sicuramente al genero cambiarglielo....!


----------



## Amoremio (27 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Infatti l'ho rispettata la loro mentalità borghese, ma ho fatto come mi è parso.
> So cosa vuol dire essere dall'altra parte della ruota e non potersi più permettere il ruolo di figlia in cerca di aiuto, è finito quel tempo, sono adulta già da molto, se è per quello.
> 
> Ma ci pensi a Stermi col pannolone, toccherà sicuramente al genero cambiarglielo....!


 
pensa che magari tra qualche anno potresti trovarti a cambiarlo tu a tuo marito


----------



## Diletta (27 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> pensa che magari tra qualche anno potresti trovarti a cambiarlo tu a tuo marito


...che era una battuta?
Non l'ho mica tanto capita...


----------



## Diletta (27 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> pensa che magari tra qualche anno potresti trovarti a cambiarlo tu a tuo marito



A pensarci bene, se fosse il contrario sarebbe peggio...!!


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> A mo' confessi che le famiglie HANNO l'obbigo ad intervenire e non a lavarsene le mani?...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


se lavoriamo perché i figli diventino tosti , nostro malgrado ...dobbiamo imparare lasciarli pienamente autonomi nelle decisioni difficili.
poi se entrano in ballo cose che esulano dalla normalità , allora è obbligatorio agire.
mia figlia sa che noi ci siamo sempre e comunque e questo immagino sia già una base di sicurezza


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Condivisione e solidarietà ma dentro la famiglia no? Non capisco...


no, è diverso: ingerenze sui sentimenti.per me non sono ammesse.
se poi , ripeto...si entra nel patologico (violenze, soprusi etc) ...allora la famiglia deve agire


----------



## Amoremio (27 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...che era una battuta?
> Non l'ho mica tanto capita...


non era una battuta
era un'invito a considerare che le tue decisioni attuali devono tener conto della possibilità di "reggere" in un futuro che potrebbe concludersi (auspicabilmente) con una vecchiaia serena con qualche possibile strascico di intenso accudimento
che statisticamente è più probabile sia tuo nei suoi confronti che non il contrario
per quanto possibile
trova il modo di arrivarci con amore e tolleranza
piuttosto che con rancore e disgusto

il che è più facile se non ti vergognerai nè di lui nè delle tue scelte
(scusa, ma mi ha un po' colpito quello che hai detto dei tuoi genitori)


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ah solo se ti facesse la richiesta in carta bollata?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


 come avrebbero potuto evitare quel crimine?
ma soprattutto non ridere


----------



## Amoremio (27 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *Ah solo se ti facesse la richiesta in carta bollata?*
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


la carta bollata è una cazzata, e lo sai anche tu

io ricordo bene quando ero ancora prevalentemente figlia e raccontando qualcosa a mia madre intendevo solo raccontare
non sapere che ne pensava o sentirmi quelle imposizioni subliminali di pensiero in cui i genitori incorrono a volte senza neanche rendersene conto

forse tu non te lo ricordi più perchè sei un po' più stantio di me :mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (27 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Hai di certo lavorato molto per il vostro matrimonio, ne sono convinta. E ora, ti aspetta, se vuoi, un nuovo lavoro... passare dal sogno alla realtà, dal matrimonio ideale a quello reale, che non è necessariamente peggiore, ma solo _vero_.
> 
> Posso dirti come la penso?
> Nell'ansia di non rompere il vostro matrimonio, sei stata troppo compiacente nell'accettare le sue povere, pietose giustificazioni... adesso non riesci a prendere una posizione di forza, e lui se ne approfitta -o ti conosce bene- e ti trovi umiliata dalla sua apparente sicurezza di riavere tutto come prima.
> ...


Un altro applauso!


----------



## Sole (27 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma come hai fatto Sole a raggiungere quel risultato? A me sembra di andare indietro...
> Lo immagino che vi abbia cambiati, anche noi lo siamo già, ma siamo in stallo, non vedo miglioramenti.
> Ma lui si è impegnato a non commettere più gli sbagli?
> Tu ti sei mostrata intransigente al riguardo?
> ...


Cara Diletta, Nausicaa ti ha scritto cose molto intelligenti e vere.

Io mi ritrovo molto in ciò che scrivi. Sarà che il tipo di tradimento che abbiamo subito è simile, sarà per la nostra totale dedizione all'altro o per l'illusione di vivere un matrimonio ideale... ma so che capisco molto bene cosa provi.

Mi chiedi come ho fatto a raggiungere questo risultato... a parte il fatto che niente è immutabile e ora come ora vivo molto nel presente, senza pensare a quello che ho raggiunto come a un risultato. Ma sicuramente in questo momento vivo un rapporto sereno e gratificante, come non accadeva da tanto.

Mio marito si è impegnato a cambiare, ovviamente, ma l'ha fatto in modo spontaneo. Io non mi sono mai dimostrata intransigente.
Semplicemente mi sono allontanata da lui per ricostituire me stessa. Ero a pezzi e dovevo pensare a me. Dovevo capire perchè mio marito aveva potuto deludermi fino a quel punto. Perchè avevo investito così tanto su di lui. Perchè ne avevo fatto la mia 'stampella'.

Mi sono rifiutata di farmi annichilire dal dolore. Ho messo in standby il nostro rapporto, ho ricominciato a fare sport, a uscire, prima da sola, poi, quando me la sono sentita, con gli amici. Ho cercato di capire quali cose mi facevano stare bene e quando ho imparato a stare bene con me stessa ho cominciato a vedere più lucidamente quello che ci era successo come coppia, senza essere offuscata dall'orgoglio ferito.

Mio marito, prima, era abituato a sapermi lì, totalmente dedita al nostro amore. Sapeva che tra i due, quella più entusiasta e ingenua ero sempre stata io. Lui sembrava il più indipendente, il più freddo, quello che dava sempre le cose per scontate.

Quando mi ha vista lontana, indipendente, serena anche senza di lui al mio fianco, è crollato in un baratro. Si è trovato solo, ha capito che il rischio di perdermi era reale, perchè non sarei mai tornata con lui per 'comodità'. Alla fine, dopo anni in cui era abituato a ricevere, ha cominciato a dare e a percepire il piacere di dimostrarmi sinceramente il suo amore. E anche lui ha cominciato a scavare in se stesso, per capirsi meglio.

Questo è quanto mi è successo. La tua situazione è certamente diversa, ma qualche spunto puoi trovarlo, credo.


----------



## Sole (27 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> è da un po' che questo forum sembra favorire chi la da in giro :carneval:


Io non la do facilmente :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (27 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dipende molto anche da mentalità e cultura.
> La cosa che a me ha seccato da morire nel matrimonio è dover tirarmi dentro una montagna di nuovi parenti ( estranei) di cui in definitiva a me non me ne importa un cazzo.
> Non mi piace il concetto di famiglia dove tutti sanno tutto di tutti.
> Ho sempre nutrito un enorme fastidio a pranzi o cene di famiglia...e appena posso in quei casi...mi dileguo con qualche scusa.
> ...


 
Sara'che io sono troppo terreno,ma faccio fatica a capire,
Sara'anche il fatto ,che il problema parenti non l'ho mai avuto,mia moglie e'figlia unica,i genitori deceduti da 20 anni,come mia madre,ho un padre che ne ha 90  , ha sempre pensato solo a fare soldi,ed avere amanti.
Quindi ho fatto da solo senza tanti consigli,e cosi'mia moglie che aveva solo me.
Per me percorsi di coppia,psicologi,e simili sono menate,e Conte mi permetto di aggiungere che non servono neanche i consigli di altre coppie.
Bisogna tirare dritto per la propria strada,e se si cade rialzarsi,piu'forti di prima,senza se e senza ma.


----------



## Diletta (27 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non era una battuta
> era un'invito a considerare che le tue decisioni attuali devono tener conto della possibilità di "reggere" in un futuro che potrebbe concludersi (auspicabilmente) con una vecchiaia serena con qualche possibile strascico di intenso accudimento
> che statisticamente è più probabile sia tuo nei suoi confronti che non il contrario
> per quanto possibile
> ...



Se, come spero, si risolverà in modo positivo questa crisi non ci saranno nè rancori nè rinfacciamenti, quanto meno mi adopererò perché non succeda mai.
Se continueremo insieme dipenderà dalla forza dell'amore, confidando che sia ancora davvero tanto forte da farmi superare tutte le delusioni subite ultimamente. L'amore, che ora avverto in pericolo e sofferente, ma che spero possa riemergere, magari in maniera diversa.  

Se continueremo a stare insieme spero che arriverò a non provare più disagi su qualsiasi situazione avvenuta, riguardo al vergognarsi, sono ancora imbarazzata per dei singoli fatti, ma non dispero che anche questi possano essere messi nel mucchio con tutto il resto.
Ma ora è presto per fare previsioni.

Se posso chiedere: perchè sei rimasta colpita dalla faccenda genitori?
Pensavi che non esistessero più casi del genere?


----------



## Diletta (27 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Cara Diletta, Nausicaa ti ha scritto cose molto intelligenti e vere.
> 
> Io mi ritrovo molto in ciò che scrivi. Sarà che il tipo di tradimento che abbiamo subito è simile, sarà per la nostra totale dedizione all'altro o per l'illusione di vivere un matrimonio ideale... ma so che capisco molto bene cosa provi.
> 
> ...



Eccome se posso trovare qualche spunto !
Come al solito ti ringrazio, sei stata esauriente e di grande aiuto.
E mi permetto di dire che vedo diverse analogie tra mio marito e il tuo.
Vedremo...


----------



## Diletta (27 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sara'che io sono troppo terreno,ma faccio fatica a capire,
> Sara'anche il fatto ,che il problema parenti non l'ho mai avuto,mia moglie e'figlia unica,i genitori deceduti da 20 anni,come mia madre,ho un padre che ne ha 90  , ha sempre pensato solo a fare soldi,ed avere amanti.
> Quindi ho fatto da solo senza tanti consigli,e cosi'mia moglie che aveva solo me.
> *Per me percorsi di coppia,psicologi,e simili sono menate,e Conte mi permetto di aggiungere che non servono neanche i consigli di altre coppie.
> Bisogna tirare dritto per la propria strada,e se si cade rialzarsi,piu'forti di prima,senza se e senza ma.*


*
*
Lothar, si fa presto a dirlo...tutto giusto in linea teorica.
Ma tu sei mai caduto in un baratro (figurato s'intende).
Perché, vedi, tutti noi vogliamo essere forti e non aver bisogno di nessuno, non sempre ci si fa...
Se si tocca il fondo non resta che risalire, questo è sicuro, ma se ci si rende conto che da soli non ce la facciamo, siamo umili e chiediamolo questo aiuto.
E l'orgoglio buttiamolo nel cesso, che non ci serve a nulla.


----------



## lothar57 (27 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> [/B]
> Lothar, si fa presto a dirlo...tutto giusto in linea teorica.
> Ma tu sei mai caduto in un baratro (figurato s'intende).
> Perché, vedi, tutti noi vogliamo essere forti e non aver bisogno di nessuno, non sempre ci si fa...
> ...


 
 Sinceramente no....dai baratri mi tengo lontano...
Ribadisco che dipende dal carattere,ad esempio quando e'nato il primo figlio,dopo averlo visto,erano le 4 di mattina,sono andato a casa,ho dormito 3 ore e alle 8 ero in ufficio come sempre,giorno come un'altro.
Se comparisse Lucifero in carne ed ossa,mi farebbe un baffo,magari cercherei di farmelo...socio.
Conosco una donna che e'appena rimasta vedova,ha 4 figli piccoli,per fortuna messa bene a soldi,vedessi che ciclone 'e'...palle d'acciaio..non so'come faccia,sempre sorridente,e'ripartita subito,poco pianto e  via.
Se fosse stata debole,sarebbe  finita,invece e'un gran donna,che ammiro tantissimo.
Cosi si ''vince''Diletta..viceversa non si va'da nessuna parte,


----------



## Diletta (27 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sinceramente no....dai baratri mi tengo lontano...
> Ribadisco che dipende dal carattere,ad esempio quando e'nato il primo figlio,dopo averlo visto,erano le 4 di mattina,sono andato a casa,ho dormito 3 ore e alle 8 ero in ufficio come sempre,giorno come un'altro.
> Se comparisse Lucifero in carne ed ossa,mi farebbe un baffo,magari cercherei di farmelo...socio.
> Conosco una donna che e'appena rimasta vedova,ha 4 figli piccoli,per fortuna messa bene a soldi,vedessi che ciclone 'e'...palle d'acciaio..non so'come faccia,sempre sorridente,e'ripartita subito,poco pianto e  via.
> ...




Allora:

riguardo alla vedova allegra, forse è sollevata proprio dalla dipartita del caro estinto...

riguardo al baratro, nessuno ci vuole finire dentro, capita che per distrazione si possa mettere un piede in fallo (e qui non è casuale il riferimento a te): guarda dove metti i piedi o altro, perché, credi a me, rimanere fregati bene bene è un attimo, e più si è presuntuosi sull'essere mega furbi e più il diavolo ci può mettere la coda...
Occhio !!


----------



## lothar57 (27 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Allora:
> 
> riguardo alla vedova allegra, forse è sollevata proprio dalla dipartita del caro estinto...
> 
> ...


macche'allegra...erano legatissimi,lui un gran persona.lo conoscevo da una vita

Diletta non gufarmi per favore....io sto'attentissimo,non penso di essere mega furbo,ma di sicuro piu'di tanti/e faciloni/e.
 Poi mi riscatto anche domattina weekend al mare..per due giorni penso solo a lei,direi che lo merita.
Il diavolo.....lui  mi aiuta abbiamo tante similitudini....non dire anche le corna in testa.....


----------



## elena (27 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Cara Diletta, Nausicaa ti ha scritto cose molto intelligenti e vere.
> 
> Io mi ritrovo molto in ciò che scrivi. Sarà che il tipo di tradimento che abbiamo subito è simile, sarà per la nostra totale dedizione all'altro o per l'illusione di vivere un matrimonio ideale... ma so che capisco molto bene cosa provi.
> 
> ...


Tu ti sei allontanata per ritrovare se stessa...e lui era lì. Quando hai cominciato a  camminare da sola, senz'alcuna stampella, lui ha capito che non poteva fare a meno di te.
Avete fatto due percorsi inversi e paralleli.
Questo mi viene da dire.
E non so perché mi viene in mente questo.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8eXWDCUem5o
E mi fa tenerezza.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Da ora in poi  dirà anche così, ma quello che ha combinato e che mi ha fatto insospettire è stato di una goffaggine tale che stento ancora a crederci...
> E mi fa ancora di più incazzare, e sai perché? Sì che lo sai.
> Come odio sapere che mi ha considerato una ingenua e una cretina.
> "Tanto non si accorge di nulla" deve aver pensato.


No Diletta...
Noi non ragioniamo così...
Non facciamo certe cose...contro una donna...
Ma solo per fare felici noi stessi.
Anzi, in genere, se i rischi da correre sono eccessivi...molliamo tutto.
Goffaggine?
Certo un momento di mona...capita a tutti no?
Ehi, quando faccio un concerto dove faccio gli strafalcioni?
Nei passaggi facili eh? Non in quelli insidiosi...perchè in quelli facili...sono come dire...disattento...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Infatti l'ho rispettata la loro mentalità borghese, ma ho fatto come mi è parso.
> So cosa vuol dire essere dall'altra parte della ruota e non potersi più permettere il ruolo di figlia in cerca di aiuto, è finito quel tempo, sono adulta già da molto, se è per quello.
> 
> Ma ci pensi a Stermi col pannolone, toccherà sicuramente al genero cambiarglielo....!


Mah nessuno è immune da niente eh?
Quanta gente dice...io qua e io là...e dalla sera alla mattina si ritrova in un letto o per un infarto, o un ictus, o un incidente...ecc..ecc...ecc...
Ovvio chi mette sè stesso al centro dell'universo...si crede in cima al monte...

Ma è sempre questione di mentalità...
Pensa se sua figlia si sposasse con un tipo che lui detesta...
Vedrebbe sua figlia mettersi contro di lui...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> se lavoriamo perché i figli diventino tosti , nostro malgrado ...dobbiamo imparare lasciarli pienamente autonomi nelle decisioni difficili.
> poi se entrano in ballo cose che esulano dalla normalità , allora è obbligatorio agire.
> mia figlia sa che noi ci siamo sempre e comunque e questo immagino sia già una base di sicurezza


Benissimo.
Tua figlia ha una consapevolezza mica da poco.
Ma su certe questioni...penso che il ruolo di una madre sia...anche dire...ehi cocchina ora sei una donna sposata: ste robe te le smazzoli con tuo marito, come io mi sono smazzolata le mie con tuo padre.

Per esempio Minerva, io ho ottenuto moltissimo con mia figlia obbligandola a dirimere da sè le sue questioni con amici e amiche...altrimenti avremo sempre un arrogante che dice...Ora dico alla mamma cosa tu mi hai fatto e mia mamma viene a casa tua e riempie di parolacce la tua ecc...ecc..ecc...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, è diverso: ingerenze sui sentimenti.per me non sono ammesse.
> se poi , ripeto...si entra nel patologico (violenze, soprusi etc) ...allora la famiglia deve agire


Beh chiaro...
Ma mettiamo che mia figlia sposata venga a piangere da me che suo marito l'ha menata. Ok. 
Io le direi, forza torna da lui, e dimmi come mai lui ti ha menato.
Cioè che magari poi non salti fuori che lui l'ha menata perchè l'ha beccata a letto con uno eh?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> come avrebbero potuto evitare quel crimine?
> ma soprattutto non ridere


Vero come potevano evitarlo?
:up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sara'che io sono troppo terreno,ma faccio fatica a capire,
> Sara'anche il fatto ,che il problema parenti non l'ho mai avuto,mia moglie e'figlia unica,i genitori deceduti da 20 anni,come mia madre,ho un padre che ne ha 90  , ha sempre pensato solo a fare soldi,ed avere amanti.
> Quindi ho fatto da solo senza tanti consigli,e cosi'mia moglie che aveva solo me.
> Per me percorsi di coppia,psicologi,e simili sono menate,e Conte mi permetto di aggiungere che non servono neanche i consigli di altre coppie.
> Bisogna tirare dritto per la propria strada,e se si cade rialzarsi,piu'forti di prima,senza se e senza ma.


Certo!
Ma sai...com'è no?
Tu per esempio sei più avanti di me...no?
Magari io sono in difficoltà per certe cose, ne parlo con te, e tu mi dici...ma amico mio...anch'io alla tua età vissi questa cosa...ma feci questo questo e quell'altro e mi trovai bene...
E magari provo anch'io no?


----------



## Sterminator (28 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah nessuno è immune da niente eh?
> Quanta gente dice...io qua e io là...e dalla sera alla mattina si ritrova in un letto o per un infarto, o un ictus, o un incidente...ecc..ecc...ecc...
> Ovvio chi mette sè stesso al centro dell'universo...si crede in cima al monte...
> 
> ...



Il mio comportamento presente e futuro di genitore non sara' mai condizionato da vigliacche attese di premi futuri perche' e' sempre stato teso al raggiungimento del miglior bene possibile per mia figlia anche con le caterve di no che ha subìto e subisce, se e' il caso....

Per lo sposarsi poi una testa di cazzo tipo la tua, fino ad ora ha dimostrato che la sua impostazione e' ok visto che da noi e' sempre stata seguita il giusto ed e' sempre stata anche allergica agli sbandati, ma se nel caso, fino al matrimonio la testa di cazzo t'assicuro che ne avrebbe di sangue da cagare...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Percio' ciccio, te consiglio de concentrarte de piu' sui cazzi de tu moje che ne ha bisogno e so' belli grossi, piuttosto che sul cambio dei miei futuri ed eventuali pannoloni...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (28 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> come avrebbero potuto evitare quel crimine?
> ma soprattutto non ridere


Mah, per me e' lampante che la condotta omertosa di Carmelina nel non aver messo evidentemente al corrente i genitori di quale pezzo di merda simile avesse scoperto di ritrovarsi affianco, sia stata determinante affinche' il pezzo di merda si sia potuto permettere un tale crimine....

l'hanno coperto fino al funerale, fino a quando finalmente hanno cominciato a prenderne le distanze vista la fogna che si era scoperchiata...

ma si puo'?..che imbecilli...


----------



## dott.sociologo (28 Maggio 2011)

*ricerca sul tradimento*

Ciao amici . Sono nuovo di questo sito e vi chiedo la gentilezza di aiutarmi nel mio lavoro. sto svolgendo una ricerca sociologica sul tradimento. mi rivolgo a tutti e a tutte . Mi interessano le storie di vita, posso anche incontrare le persone. grazie e spero nel vostro aiuto
dott. sociologo


----------



## Sabina (28 Maggio 2011)

dott.sociologo ha detto:


> Ciao amici . Sono nuovo di questo sito e vi chiedo la gentilezza di aiutarmi nel mio lavoro. sto svolgendo una ricerca sociologica sul tradimento. mi rivolgo a tutti e a tutte . Mi interessano le storie di vita, posso anche incontrare le persone. grazie e spero nel vostro aiuto
> dott. sociologo


Tutte le nostre storie sono qui. Che tipo di ricerca stai facendo? Cosa in particolare?


----------



## Amoremio (28 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ............
> Se posso chiedere: perchè sei rimasta colpita dalla faccenda genitori?
> Pensavi che non esistessero più casi del genere?


casi di quale genere?

ciò che mi ha colpito sono state queste tue parole


Diletta ha detto:


> Non dico il motivo perché mi vergogno per la mentalità arcaica che avevano i miei genitori.
> 
> Purtroppo ora sono sola


----------



## MK (28 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, è diverso: ingerenze sui sentimenti.per me non sono ammesse.
> se poi , ripeto...si entra nel patologico (violenze, soprusi etc) ...allora la famiglia deve agire


L'ingerenza è una cosa, il dire io ci sono sempre e comunque è un'altra. Ripeto, la famiglia dovrebbe essere la cellula della società no?


----------



## Diletta (28 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> casi di quale genere?
> 
> ciò che mi ha colpito sono state queste tue parole



Casi in cui genitori ultraconformisti e borghesi giudicano la scelta della  figlia solo e unicamente sulla base della diversità di classe sociale


----------



## Diletta (28 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> macche'allegra...erano legatissimi,lui un gran persona.lo conoscevo da una vita
> 
> Diletta non gufarmi per favore....io sto'attentissimo,non penso di essere mega furbo,ma di sicuro piu'di tanti/e faciloni/e.
> Poi mi riscatto anche domattina weekend al mare..per due giorni penso solo a lei,direi che lo merita.
> Il diavolo.....lui  mi aiuta abbiamo tante similitudini....non dire anche le corna in testa.....



Ritiro ciò che ho detto sulla vedova.

Che bel riscatto che ti concedi: un weekend tutto per tua moglie. Chissà come ne è lusingata la signora. La sapesse tutta.....
Quindi ti basta un fine settimana per compensare e rimediare a tutte le corna che le metti addosso.
Chissà perché ma ho il sentore che tua moglie sia un "topo sordo" e che sotto sotto si dia da fare più di te, visto poi che dici che è così bella e intrigante, e ci credo.
E sai, noi donne facciamo anche meno fatica di voi se vogliamo beccare, ma questo tu lo sai già.
Stai in campana !!!!
E buon week end


----------



## Niko74 (28 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ritiro ciò che ho detto sulla vedova.
> 
> Che bel riscatto che ti concedi: un weekend tutto per tua moglie. Chissà come ne è lusingata la signora. La sapesse tutta.....
> Quindi ti basta un fine settimana per compensare e rimediare a tutte le corna che le metti addosso.
> ...


Concordo con te....pure secondo me alla moglie di Lothar "va bene cosi".
Bisognerebbe vedere se a lui andrebbe bene in questo caso 

Da questo lato capisco molto di più il conte o Chiara...loro fanno quello che si sentono e non si pongono il problema di ciò che fa il partner.


----------



## sienne (28 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ritiro ciò che ho detto sulla vedova.
> 
> Che bel riscatto che ti concedi: un weekend tutto per tua moglie. Chissà come ne è lusingata la signora. La sapesse tutta.....
> Quindi ti basta un fine settimana per compensare e rimediare a tutte le corna che le metti addosso.
> ...





Niko74 ha detto:


> Concordo con te....pure secondo me alla moglie di Lothar "va bene cosi".
> Bisognerebbe vedere se a lui andrebbe bene in questo caso
> 
> Da questo lato capisco molto di più il conte o Chiara...loro fanno quello che si sentono e non si pongono il problema di ciò che fa il partner.


:up::up::up:

sienne


----------



## Diletta (28 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Concordo con te....pure secondo me alla moglie di Lothar "va bene cosi".
> Bisognerebbe vedere se a lui andrebbe bene in questo caso
> 
> Da questo lato capisco molto di più il conte o Chiara...loro fanno quello che si sentono e non si pongono il problema di ciò che fa il partner.



Eh no che non gli andrebbe bene il contrario, è un maschilista all'ennesima potenza ! 
Ma non ti credere Niko che sia un caso isolato, in realtà ne siamo circondati.

...come correi fare come il Conte o Chiara: patti chiari, matrimonio chiaro...
ma non è detto che qui da me non ci si arrivi prima o poi.
Se non si scoppia prima


----------



## Amoremio (29 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Casi in cui genitori ultraconformisti e borghesi giudicano la scelta della figlia solo e unicamente sulla base della diversità di classe sociale


 
quelli non sono casi
capita di continuo

non certo per questo ci si vergogna dei genitori


----------



## Amoremio (29 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Eh no che non gli andrebbe bene il contrario, è un maschilista all'ennesima potenza !
> Ma non ti credere Niko che sia un caso isolato, in realtà ne siamo circondati.
> 
> ...come correi fare come il Conte o Chiara: patti chiari, matrimonio chiaro...
> ...


il marito di chiara non mi risulta sia al corrente

in  un matrimonio come quello del conte ...
diciamo che, almeno al momento, non mi sembri adatta
e qui mi fermo


----------



## dott.sociologo (29 Maggio 2011)

*ricerca sociologica sul tradimento*

sto svolgendo una ricerca sul tradimento. mi potete aiutare con le vostre storie grazie


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (29 Maggio 2011)

dott.sociologo ha detto:


> sto svolgendo una ricerca sul tradimento. mi potete aiutare con le vostre storie grazie


cosa vuoi sapere?


ci sono un sacco di storie qui, basta che hai tempo e pazienza di leggerle


----------



## dott.sociologo (29 Maggio 2011)

mi interessa sapere le storie ,come sono andate e tuuto il retroterra.mi farebbe piacere un tuo aiuto.grazie


----------



## aristocat (29 Maggio 2011)

dott.sociologo ha detto:


> sto svolgendo una ricerca sul tradimento. mi potete aiutare con le vostre storie grazie


ma che taglio stai dando alla tua ricerca? se si può chiedere


----------



## MK (29 Maggio 2011)

dott.sociologo ha detto:


> mi interessa sapere le storie ,come sono andate e tuuto il retroterra.mi farebbe piacere un tuo aiuto.grazie


Il retroterra?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Il retroterra?


che è più indietro dell'entroterra?


----------



## Sterminator (30 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> che è più indietro dell'entroterra?


O entro o retro, 

co' quella terra andasse a zappare...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## dottor manhattan (30 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> O entro o retro,
> 
> co' quella terra andasse a zappare...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


E tu gli metteresti la zappa in mano?!


----------



## dottor manhattan (30 Maggio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> ma che taglio stai dando alla tua ricerca? se si può chiedere


Vedrai che un taglio ce lo da. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (30 Maggio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> E tu gli metteresti la zappa in mano?!


Da un'altra parte?

E sia...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (30 Maggio 2011)

dott.sociologo ha detto:


> sto svolgendo una ricerca sul tradimento. mi potete aiutare con le vostre storie grazie


Benvenuto''collega'',anch'io sono laureato in sociologia anche se faccio tutt'altre cose,ma serve lo stesso...non sai quanto!
Qui'ci sono due''partiti'';traditi e traditori,io sono con questi.
Chiedi e ti sara'risposto,ciao


----------



## Amoremio (30 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Benvenuto''collega'',anch'io sono laureato in sociologia anche se faccio tutt'altre cose,ma serve lo stesso...non sai quanto!
> *Qui'ci sono due''partiti'';traditi e traditori,*io sono con questi.
> Chiedi e ti sara'risposto,ciao


 
se ci fossero partiti, dovrebbero essere 3, anzi pure di più

chi tanto tiene a questa settorializzazione, secondo me, non ha capito niente e legge male


----------



## Diletta (30 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> il marito di chiara non mi risulta sia al corrente
> 
> *in  un matrimonio come quello del conte ...
> diciamo che, almeno al momento, non mi sembri adatta
> e qui mi fermo*


*

*

Infatti. E' un concetto che rimane al momento blindato, ma posso dire che mi piacerebbe arrivarci. Secondo me, e lo ribadisco, è espressione dell'Amore alla massima potenza, privato cioè di ogni egoismo.


----------



## Diletta (30 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *Benvenuto''collega'',anch'io sono laureato in sociologia* anche se faccio tutt'altre cose,ma serve lo stesso...non sai quanto!
> Qui'ci sono due''partiti'';traditi e traditori,io sono con questi.
> Chiedi e ti sara'risposto,ciao



...ma che rivelazione ! O è una montatura lothariana?

Illuminami...
:idea::idea::idea:


----------



## sienne (30 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> Infatti. E' un concetto che rimane al momento blindato, ma posso dire che mi piacerebbe arrivarci. Secondo me, e lo ribadisco, è espressione dell'Amore alla massima potenza, privato cioè di ogni egoismo.


Ciao, 

 Si l’amore è un grande atto di altruismo … 



  Anche se in una coppia oltre all’altruismo ci vuole anche empatia … 
  Da parte tua sono convinta che tu possa arrivare … ma da parte di tuo marito, credo meno … ci vuole un grande lavoro interiore …


sienne


----------



## Amoremio (30 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> Infatti. E' un concetto che rimane al momento blindato, ma posso dire che mi piacerebbe arrivarci. Secondo me, e lo ribadisco, *è espressione dell'Amore alla massima potenza, privato cioè di ogni egoismo*.


 
pensa ....
il conte raccontò di non essersi sposato per amore
e io pensai che che potesse essere  amore ma si fosse costruito una sota di corazza per non doverne soffrire

ora penso esattamente il contrario di ciò che ho grassettato

buffi i casi della vita


----------



## Sterminator (30 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> Infatti. E' un concetto che rimane al momento blindato, ma posso dire che mi piacerebbe arrivarci. Secondo me, e lo ribadisco, *è espressione dell'Amore alla massima potenza, privato cioè di ogni egoismo*.


Dile' gia' a prima mattina co' la bottiglia in mano?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> pensa ....
> il conte raccontò di non essersi sposato per amore
> e io pensai che che potesse essere  amore ma si fosse costruito una sota di corazza per non doverne soffrire
> 
> ...



Approfitto del fatto che tu ne parli.

Perchè 1- sono una impicciona 2- ti apprezzo moltissimo 3- apprezzo moltissimo il Conte

Tu hai messo il Conte in ignore, ergo leggi solo i post che altri quotano.
Spesso quotano post controversi.

Io non sono qui da moltissimo, ma ho notato che una volta il Conte scriveva in modo diverso.
Secondo me, è migliorato. Cresciuto. Secondo me, al di là di tutto, anche lui come te da il suo contributo per aiutare traditi e traditori a raggiungere un equilibrio e a prendere le proprie decisioni. Tu con le tue analisi sottili e profonde, lui con un tocco di levità e concretezza. Ma non ignora il dolore di chi è tradito.

Non hai letto poi alcuni suoi commenti alla tua storia, e le parole di apprezzamento e di comprensione. Di cui so che fai tranquillamente a meno, ma che mostrano -sempre a mio umilissimo parere- che si potrebbe andare avanti.

Insomma... hai detto nel 3D di Ciro che avresti fatto qualunque cosa per me, no? 

Che ne dici di provare a togliere il Conte dall'ignore per un mesetto di prova?  

Continuo a rompere con questa storia a te e al Conte perchè, come ho detto, mi piacete, e anche perchè penso che se voi due vi "parlaste" nel forum sarebbe un guadagno grande per gli utenti.

Il Conte è "difficile" da leggere nel senso che commette l'errore grande di non darsi pensiero di scrivere in modo da comunicare bene il suo pensiero. Della serie, chi mi capisce bene, chi non mi capisce amen. 
Ma, avendolo conosciuto, e non essendo io del tutto idiota, e detestando di cuore, profondamente, chi non sa che una donna è prima di tutto una persona, ti assicuro che al di là di certe facili categorizzazioni e luoghi comuni con cui lui gioca, lui è un uomo che rispetta le donne come pochi.

Bon, mi fermo qui. Scusa se ho insistito per l'ennesima volta.


----------



## Sterminator (30 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Approfitto del fatto che tu ne parli.
> 
> Perchè 1- sono una impicciona 2- ti apprezzo moltissimo 3- apprezzo moltissimo il Conte
> 
> ...


Va' che invece si capisce benissimo il suo pensiero anche se e' spesso ondivago e si adatta alla circostanza...

infatti adesso ripete a pappagallo cose che prima criticava ferocemente ad altri forse solo come bastian contrario del cazzo.....

comunque dimmi con chi vai e ti diro' chi sei...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Va' che invece si capisce benissimo il suo pensiero anche se e' spesso ondivago e si adatta alla circostanza...
> 
> *infatti adesso ripete *a pappagallo *cose che prima criticava *ferocemente ad altri forse solo come bastian contrario del cazzo.....



Se leggo solo il grassetto dico che apprezzo le persone in grado di cambiare idea...


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> comunque dimmi con chi vai e ti diro' chi sei...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Ringraziamenti sentiti, so già chi sono   (alla buon ora)


----------



## Sterminator (30 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se leggo solo il grassetto dico che apprezzo le persone in grado di cambiare idea...


Per la serie l'unica certezza e' non avere certezze...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

comunque i casi a cui alludevo affogano nel ridicolo altro che palle...

un pensiero che s'adatta alla bisogna e' proprio un bel pensiero...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (30 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ringraziamenti sentiti, so già chi sono   (alla buon ora)


Contenta te contenti tutti...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh chiaro...
> Ma mettiamo che mia figlia sposata venga a piangere da me che suo marito l'ha menata. Ok.
> Io le direi, forza torna da lui, e dimmi come mai lui ti ha menato.
> *Cioè che magari poi non salti fuori che lui l'ha menata perchè l'ha beccata a letto con uno eh*?


E allora? Ti sembra una motivazione?


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> E allora? Ti sembra una motivazione?



Non mi metto a tradurre.
Scrivo solo quel che mi ha detto il Conte quando mi ha accompagnato il giorno dopo quel disastro.

Mi consigliava di rivolgermi a mio padre... diceva che se a sua figlia fosse capitata una cosa del genere lui non l'avrebbe fatta passare liscia al marito.
Mi diceva che un padre mi avrebbe sostenuto e avrebbe lottato con me.

Anzi, traduco visto che una volta ne abbiamo parlato -anche io ci ero rimasta di sasso a una dichiarazione come quella.
Un ceffone appena scoperta la cosa per lui è normale e comprensibile. Purchè dopo...


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2011)

in generale per me vale sempre la pena leggere anche quello che non ci piace.
rispetto chi usa l'ignore ma personalmente non ne farei mai uso



l'ideale è ignorare consapevolmente


----------



## Mari' (30 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> in generale per me vale sempre la pena leggere anche quello che non ci piace.
> rispetto chi usa l'ignore ma personalmente non ne farei mai uso
> 
> 
> ...




:up:


Mai messo nessuno in ignore.​


----------



## Sterminator (30 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non mi metto a tradurre.
> Scrivo solo quel che mi ha detto il Conte quando mi ha accompagnato il giorno dopo quel disastro.
> 
> *Mi consigliava di rivolgermi a mio padre... diceva che se a sua figlia fosse capitata una cosa del genere lui non l'avrebbe fatta passare liscia al marito.
> ...


C.V.D....:mrgreen:

poco tempo fa giustificava il futuro genero che menasse la figlia anche se solo gli avesse dato dello stronzo....

ed ancora l'altro giorno contestava pigliandoli per il culo, chi da genitore, secondo lui ingerisce nelle faccende coniugali...

te' vist' che pensiero ondivago?

manco pe' 4 chiacchiere al bar e' bono il carico a chiacchiere...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> C.V.D....:mrgreen:
> 
> poco tempo fa giustificava il futuro genero che menasse la figlia anche se solo gli avesse dato dello stronzo....
> 
> ...



Una cosa è quando stai gestendo la crisi col tuo marito/moglie. I problemi di coppia sono della coppia.

Un conto è quando ormai le cose sono andate, la coppia è rotta, e c'è da difendersi.


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> *Non mi metto a tradurre*.
> Scrivo solo quel che mi ha detto il Conte quando mi ha accompagnato il giorno dopo quel disastro.
> 
> Mi consigliava di rivolgermi a mio padre... diceva che se a sua figlia fosse capitata una cosa del genere lui non l'avrebbe fatta passare liscia al marito.
> ...


 ma perché dovresti...nessuno di noi ha qualcuno che lo interpreti ed ovviamente capita di essere fraintesi, strumentati, non capiti, sottovalutati-sopravvalutati.
ma è tanto diverso dagli altri per te?


----------



## Sterminator (30 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Una cosa è quando stai gestendo la crisi col tuo marito/moglie. I problemi di coppia sono della coppia.
> 
> Un conto è quando ormai le cose sono andate, la coppia è rotta, e c'è da difendersi.


Crisi o non crisi definitiva, se e' sangue del tuo sangue le mani addosso a tua figlia non tollereresti che nessuno gliele mettesse...

se ripeto e' sangue del tuo sangue...

se poi manco lo fosse, allora se capirebbe tutto......

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché dovresti...nessuno di noi ha qualcuno che lo interpreti ed ovviamente capita di essere fraintesi, strumentati, non capiti, sottovalutati-sopravvalutati.
> ma è tanto diverso dagli altri per te?



Mmmmm... non so... forse sì, in effetti...
A parte la stima, che comunque porto anche ad altri utenti.
A parte la gratitudine.

Diciamo che non mi sognerei mai di interpretare i post di qualche utente, mi sembrerebbe un atto di estrema arroganza e supponenza.
Per il Conte le cose cambiano perchè ho non solo il permesso ma anche l'incoraggiamento 
Certo, immagino che faccia piacere avere una persona che interpreta in modo positivo tutto o quasi quello che dici 

Ma al di là degli scherzi, che ti devo dire...
Io ho una immagine di lui, giusta o sbagliata che sia (ovviamente penso che sia giusta). E' una immagine bella. Non perfetta, ma bella.
E mi spiace che lui in prima persona la falsi con la biasimevole abitudine di non darsi pena di farsi capire.

Ehm... quando trovo un buon ristorante, lo pubblicizzo a mezzo mondo. Vorrei che tutti provassero i cibi che ho provato io.
(tra l'altro, se passi nella mia città, ce n'è uno dove fanno un dolce che è da provare assolutamente almeno una volta nella vita...)
Magari è una cosa dello stesso tipo.

Non so. 
Forse farei bene a fregarmene.
Ma mi spiace.

Non ti è mai capitato di portare una amica un pò timida a una festa di altre tue amicizie, e di adoperarti perchè queste vedessero le stesse qualità che tu apprezzavi in lei?


----------



## Amoremio (30 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Approfitto del fatto che tu ne parli.
> 
> Perchè 1- sono una impicciona 2- ti apprezzo moltissimo 3- apprezzo moltissimo il Conte
> 
> ...


ti premetto che quel commento da te quotato non era in alcun modo malevolo
si fondava su cose più volte dette e insistentemente ribadite dal conte  prima che lo mettessi in ignore

*1.* ho letto per tantissimo tenpo il conte, già da quando si faceva chiamare lord e le sue mutazioni sono state molteplici
ma con un leitmotiv di fondo che non manca di recarmi disturbo
non metto in dubbio che dia il suo contributo a traditi e traditori
a dire il vero, spesso il suo contributo, mi puzza, ma io sono filosoficamente per la libertà di espressione e ritengo che ciascuno debba essere libero di fare le sue scelte e debba assumersene la responsabilità
ciò non toglie che io tenda a reagir male quando ritengo che vengon dette cose che so false o che ritengo sottese di malafede, anche quando non sono rivolte a me

*2. *non credere che io abbia messo in ignore il conte per le cose che diceva della mia storia
in effetti non me ne può fregar di meno sia che plauda sia che dissenta
i motivi sono assai diversi
inutile spiegare nel dettaglio
ma tra questi c'è anche il fatto che in qualche modo ancora mi riconosco un utilità per quelli che io intendo essere gli scopi a me consoni del forum
e leggere certe cose mi fa reagire male
finisce che admin apre un sondaggio o si fa venire qualche altra idea

*3.* non mi ricordo il 3d di ciro
spero tu non mi fraintenda, ma non farei "qualunque cosa" nel senso che probabilmente io non avrei fatto quel che ha fatto il conte per te 
però è vero che il mio "qualunque cosa" rapportato al mio modo di interagire sul forum lo farei

*4.* se qualcuno scrive senza preoccuparsi di ciò che comunica, che scrive a fare?
e comunque perchè gli altri dovrebbero darsi la pena di capirlo, senza peraltro disporre di strumenti adatti?
sul resto, permettimi di dissentire
ma ognuno ha un suo modo di interpretare e percepire il rispetto per le persone (donne o uomini che siano) 
ma se mettessi in ignore solo perchè qualcuno non esprime rispetto per le donne, lothar sarebbe in ignore da un pezzo
complessivamente l'attuale conte credo di averlo letto per più di un anno, forse quali 2

sul grassetto

penso che sia un errore
e tra l'altro, già prima che lo mettessi in ignore, non c'era più molto da dire 
al massimo da sfanculare reciprocamente
e di solito ho ritenuto di essermi trattenuta molto più di quanto ha fatto lui

non mi è mai piaciuto l'ignore
è una negazione dei motivi per cui si sta su un forum come questo
ma penso sia stato una manna

comunque, 

toglierò l'ignore

ma, sapendo che scegliere di non leggere post che vedo non fa per me, non lo faccio a cuor leggero


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mmmmm... non so... forse sì, in effetti...
> A parte la stima, che comunque porto anche ad altri utenti.
> A parte la gratitudine.
> 
> ...


 no.
guarda nausicaa che tu hai tutto il diritto di vedere il conte come un principesingleeye,ma che ne sai se gli altri capiscono meglio o peggio di te.


----------



## Amoremio (30 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non mi metto a tradurre.
> Scrivo solo quel che mi ha detto il Conte quando mi ha accompagnato il giorno dopo quel disastro.
> 
> Mi consigliava di rivolgermi a mio padre... *diceva che se a sua figlia fosse capitata una cosa del genere lui non l'avrebbe fatta passare liscia al marito.*
> ...


cioè ... il contrario di ...

....


mi sa che ho parlato con troppa leggerezza nell'altro post


----------



## Niko74 (30 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> cioè ... il contrario di ...
> 
> ....
> 
> ...


Eh...ineffetti...mi pare di ricordare un suo post dove affermava che lui avrebbe fatto il contrario di quanto detto a Nausicaa


----------



## Amoremio (30 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mmmmm... non so... forse sì, in effetti...
> A parte la stima, che comunque porto anche ad altri utenti.
> A parte la gratitudine.
> 
> ...


 
Nam-Myoho renghe Kio  
Nam-Myoho renghe Kio 
Nam-Myoho renghe Kio 
Nam-Myoho renghe Kio 

e pensare che non sono buddista


----------



## Amoremio (30 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Eh...ineffetti...mi pare di ricordare un suo post dove affermava che lui avrebbe fatto il contrario di quanto detto a Nausicaa


appunto


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Maggio 2011)

Chi e' Ciro?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> Infatti. E' un concetto che rimane al momento blindato, ma posso dire che mi piacerebbe arrivarci. Secondo me, e lo ribadisco, è espressione dell'Amore alla massima potenza, privato cioè di ogni egoismo.


Vediamo: Diletta...
Come già dissi quando ho conosciuto mia moglie ero veramente in un momento molto down, sia io, sia lei...
Ricordo che ci davano molto fastidio ad entrambe quelle forme di amore...tutto pucci pucci...tutto facciamo tutto assieme...tutto manina, manina...insomma non c'era quella passione travolgente, ma una sorta di farsi compagnia e un quieto vivere.
La conobbi nel maggio del 93, o per meglio dire, la strascinai fuori con me in quell'epoca...
A gennaio del 94, la stavo per mollare.
Le dissi, o si sta assieme per andare a convivere o per qualche progetto importante, o ci si molla, perchè io ne ho già le palle piene e sono stanco di fare sempre le solite cose, che ho già fatto e vissuto con altre...
Ci demmo due mesi di pausa per riflettere.
A marzo uscimmo a fare una passeggiata e le chiesi che cosa aveva deciso di fare...e lei disse...ok...ma a patto che tu mi sposi.
Io dissi...considera cosa fatta.
Il giorno dopo aveva la data in mano.
All'epoca lei doveva uscire dalla grande delusione per aver lasciato il suo fidanzato storico...( che per inciso era un uomo diametralmente opposto a me sotto ogni aspetto di vista), io volevo semplicemente anch'io una moglie...dopo che una aveva scelto un altro al mio posto, e un'altra era morta di cancro all'utero...
Ma io non ho mai mentito su nulla...
Se io e mia moglie cerchiamo di fare coppia...
Ehm non funziona...
Ma lei dice sempre che nessuno mai l'ha aiutata a raggiungere tutti i suoi sogni di realizzazione personale...e non penso proprio che per mia moglie...realizzarsi sia...essere la compagna di me...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> E allora? Ti sembra una motivazione?


Vediamo...
Uso una provocazione ancora più grande allora...
Arrivano da me gli ebrei e mi descrivono tutti gli orrori a cui sono stati sottoposti...
La mia prima risposta è questa: " Ma voi non avete, fatto proprio nulla per meritare tutto ciò? Che cosa avete fatto per tirarvi addosso un odio del genere?".

Vedi Farfalla le donne sanno ferire moltissimo con la lingua.
E per un uomo una ferita verbale può essere molto più lesiva di un ceffone.

In ogni situazione...devo vederci chiaro prima di agire...troppo facile sempre schierarsi da una parte sola...


----------



## Niko74 (30 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vediamo...
> Uso una provocazione ancora più grande allora...
> Arrivano da me gli ebrei e mi descrivono tutti gli orrori a cui sono stati sottoposti...
> La mia prima risposta è questa: " Ma voi non avete, fatto proprio nulla per meritare tutto ciò? Che cosa avete fatto per tirarvi addosso un odio del genere?".
> ...


Quindi tu ti schieri da entrambe le parti?
Non è che cosi è ancora più facile???


----------



## Mari' (30 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Chi e' *Ciro*?


Forse e' questo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2TrIE8Eci0&feature=related


:mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ti premetto che quel commento da te quotato non era in alcun modo malevolo
> si fondava su cose più volte dette e insistentemente ribadite dal conte  prima che lo mettessi in ignore
> 
> Sì lo so, ho solo approfittato di una volta che lo nominavi
> ...



Grazie


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Quindi tu ti schieri da entrambe le parti?
> Non è che cosi è ancora più facile???


NO.
Io non mi schiero MAI da nessuna parte.
Non ho nessun partito preso...
TUtto quello in cui ho sempre creduto, può venir sempre smentito, dai fatti.
Quando i fatti smentiscono, allora accetto di cambiare rotta, in una continua evoluzione. ( o involuzione).
Caso mai ho convinzioni, che continuo sempre a vagliare alla luce dei fatti.
Per questo il forum è interessante no?
Il confronto tra traditi e traditori, attorno al fenomeno.

Tu sei lì no?
Sono successi dei fatti.
Ti stai chiedendo come possono darsi cose del genere?
Ok...ma sono successi eh?


----------



## Amoremio (30 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Grazie


 
a Nausì!

m'hai fatto ridere a crepapelle :carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> a Nausì!
> 
> m'hai fatto ridere a crepapelle :carneval:



Per te, qualunque cosa 

Mi vengono bene le torte di frutta :carneval:

(io ho messo un utente in ignore una sola volta, per un mesetto -e ho fatto bene, mi serviva una pausa- solo che poi la mia curiosità ha avuto la meglio e ho passato una settimana a mettere e togliere l'ignore, fino a che non ho rimosso e basta... sono proprio fessa )


----------



## Amoremio (30 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Per te, qualunque cosa
> 
> Mi vengono bene le torte di frutta :carneval:
> 
> (io ho messo un utente in *ignore* una sola volta, per un mesetto -e ho fatto bene, mi serviva una pausa- solo che poi la mia curiosità ha avuto la meglio e ho passato una settimana a mettere e togliere l'*ignore*, fino a che non ho rimosso e basta... sono proprio fessa )



intanto mi sono dimenticata di dar corso all'impegno preso 

ora vado a farlo 
se no mi passa di mente


----------



## Sterminator (30 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Eh...ineffetti...mi pare di ricordare un suo post dove affermava che lui avrebbe fatto il contrario di quanto detto a Nausicaa


Ma perche' mo' te ne sei accorto che in un post afferma na' cosa e nel post successivo si contraddice?

E' un gioppino che recita e pure alla cazzo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (30 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> pensa ....
> il conte raccontò di non essersi sposato per amore
> e io pensai che che potesse essere  amore ma si fosse costruito una sota di corazza per non doverne soffrire
> 
> ...



Lo stesso schema di comportamento penso che possa essere la conseguenza di  ciò che ho detto e il contrario assoluto dello stesso concetto: ossia disamore, quindi disinteresse.
E' un po' come la storia del bicchiere mezzo pieno o mezzo vuoto, ognuno fa la propria valutazione del caso...


----------



## Diletta (30 Maggio 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Si l’amore è un grande atto di altruismo …
> 
> ...



Altro che lavoro interiore ! Se non ci sei predisposto mentalmente dubito che uno ci arrivi mai.
Lui lo ammette, ma in linea teorica...io so che non arriverebbe mai ad accettarlo, e sarebbe il principio della fine.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non mi metto a tradurre.
> Scrivo solo quel che mi ha detto il Conte quando mi ha accompagnato il giorno dopo quel disastro.
> 
> Mi consigliava di rivolgermi a mio padre... diceva che se a sua figlia fosse capitata una cosa del genere lui non l'avrebbe fatta passare liscia al marito.
> ...


Per me no, mi spiace


----------



## Daniele (30 Maggio 2011)

Io so di certo che un padre non difende una figlia se si è trovata nei guai per colpa sua...e questo l'ho visto sulla mia pelle!!!


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Lo stesso schema di comportamento penso che possa essere la conseguenza di  ciò che ho detto e il contrario assoluto dello stesso concetto: ossia disamore, quindi disinteresse.
> E' un po' come la storia del bicchiere mezzo pieno o mezzo vuoto, ognuno fa la propria valutazione del caso...


Beh per me è sempre mezzo pieno eh?
Ma dico...non si può aver tutto dalla vita no?


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io so di certo che un padre non difende una figlia se si è trovata nei guai per colpa sua...e questo l'ho visto sulla mia pelle!!!


 per certo nel caso tuo


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io so di certo che un padre non difende una figlia se si è trovata nei guai per colpa sua...e questo l'ho visto sulla mia pelle!!!


Un conto è difendere una persona.
Un conto è farla riflettere.
Un conto è aiutarla.

Ma ti dico un caso Daniele in cui io sono terrificante...
C'è là un poveraccio...tutto malmenato.
Io il solito mona samaritano lo aiuto.
Gli altri mi avvertono...occhio Conte che come starà bene ti si rivolterà contro...occhio lo conosciamo prima di te e meglio di te...
Io subito dico...ma no siete dei cattivoni...malfidati...vedrete...lo convertirò al bene...
E fu così che dopo aver curato sta bestia...essa si avventa contro di me, tra le risate di chi mi aveva avvertito...
In questo caso Daniele io divento feroce.
Dico a loro...ora è finita per lui, state a vedere...

Mi sono reso conto sai che una parte di me è animale, e come sai nelle leggi di natura ci sono i nemici naturali...

Che non capiti Daniele che venga a piangere da me...e prenda il resto eh?


----------



## Tubarao (30 Giugno 2011)

Che fine avrà fatto la bella e simpatica Lemon ?

Non vorrei che a forza di chattare con la calabra, abbia finito per innamorarsene lei al posto del marito, e sono scappate insieme 

Lemon, se ci leggi facci sapere


----------



## Eliade (30 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che fine avrà fatto la bella e simpatica Lemon ?
> 
> Non vorrei che a forza di chattare con la calabra, abbia finito per innamorarsene lei al posto del marito, e sono scappate insieme
> 
> Lemon, se ci leggi facci sapere


Magari ha avviato un commercio di agrumi via internet...:carneval:


----------



## Mari' (30 Giugno 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Magari ha avviato un commercio di agrumi via internet...:carneval:



NAAAAaaaaa ... oggi alle 16:30 era presente nel forum:

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/member.php?u=1391


:mrgreen:​


----------



## lothar57 (30 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che fine avrà fatto la bella e simpatica Lemon ?
> 
> Non vorrei che a forza di chattare con la calabra, abbia finito per innamorarsene lei al posto del marito, e sono scappate insieme
> 
> Lemon, se ci leggi facci sapere


 
tu scherzi...ma hai visto mai.....donne bisex...sono un'infinita'..anche perche'per loro e'abbastanza normale..


----------



## Tubarao (30 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> tu scherzi...ma hai visto mai.....donne bisex...sono un'infinita'..anche perche'per loro e'abbastanza normale..


Pure per gli uomini bisex è abbastanza normale essere bisex.


----------



## Simy (30 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Pure per gli uomini bisex è abbastanza normale essere bisex.


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (30 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Pure per gli uomini bisex è abbastanza normale essere bisex.





Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ma quante ne sapete  vi siete preparati :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (30 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Pure per gli uomini bisex è abbastanza normale essere bisex.


 
non fare l'invornito...le donne fanno meno difficolta'ad andare tra di loro,nache se sono donne normalissime neanche bisex....l'uomo se non e'proprio gay con il cavolo che ci pensa......


----------



## Mari' (30 Giugno 2011)

Cerchiamo di non imbrattare il 3d di Limone ... al massimo aprite un 3d sulla questione "bisex"


----------



## Simy (30 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non fare l'invornito...le donne fanno meno difficolta'ad andare tra di loro,*nache se sono donne normalissime neanche bisex*....l'uomo se non e'proprio gay con il cavolo che ci pensa......


 e chi l'ha detta sta cosa? io ad andare con una donna non ci penso nemmeno! chi ha stabilito che le donne fanno meno difficoltà?


----------



## Tubarao (30 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> e chi l'ha detta sta cosa? io ad andare con una donna non ci penso nemmeno! chi ha stabilito che le donne fanno meno difficoltà?


Un fondo di verità però c'è Simy. Non sono poche le donne che mi hanno detto che magari, in tempi universitari, si sono tolte lo sfizio.

Nel mio gruppo di Capoeira c'è un tipo dichiaratamente bisex; una volta, scherzando, nello spogliatoio a fine lezione ci disse una cosa del tipo: Pensateci, io ho il doppio della percentuale rispetto a voi di trovare l'anima gemella/trombare.....


----------



## lothar57 (30 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> e chi l'ha detta sta cosa? io ad andare con una donna non ci penso nemmeno! chi ha stabilito che le donne fanno meno difficoltà?


ma certo Simy....perche'' e'piu'facile che lo facciano due donne,tra maschi c'e un rapporto cameratesco,di amicizia,e'impossibile da superare..ma lo dico per sentito dire e letto,esempi non ne ho.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Pure per gli uomini bisex è abbastanza normale essere bisex.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Un fondo di verità però c'è Simy. Non sono poche le donne che mi hanno detto che magari, in tempi universitari, si sono tolte lo sfizio.
> 
> Nel mio gruppo di Capoeira c'è un tipo dichiaratamente bisex; una volta, scherzando, nello spogliatoio a fine lezione ci disse una cosa del tipo: Pensateci, io ho il doppio della percentuale rispetto a voi di trovare l'anima gemella/trombare.....


Forse le donne hanno semplicemente meno "paura" di essere giudicate lesbiche solo perchè si sono tolte lo sfizio......
Per il resto sono d'accordo con Simy


----------



## Simy (30 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Forse le donne hanno semplicemente meno "paura" di essere giudicate lesbiche solo perchè si sono tolte lo sfizio......
> Per il resto sono d'accordo con Simy


 :up:


----------



## Sole (30 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Un fondo di verità però c'è Simy. Non sono poche le donne che mi hanno detto che magari, in tempi universitari, si sono tolte lo sfizio.


Io credo che l'amicizia femminile implichi spesso una complicità, un'intimità e una confidenza che talvolta, soprattutto durante il periodo dell'adolescenza, quando l'amicizia ha un valore assoluto e si vive di grandi passioni, portano a sconfinare nell'eros.

E in fondo l'eros ha confini molto labili, è difficile ingabbiarlo... anche a me a sedici anni è successo di 'innamorarmi' di una mia amica e di avere esperienze erotiche con lei. Probabilmente è come dice Farfalla, noi donne non abbiamo difficoltà ad ammetterlo, perchè probabilmente, ammettendolo, non sentiamo minacciata la nostra femminilità.


----------



## Simy (30 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io credo che l'amicizia femminile implichi spesso una complicità, un'intimità e una confidenza che talvolta, soprattutto durante il periodo dell'adolescenza, quando l'amicizia ha un valore assoluto e si vive di grandi passioni, portano a sconfinare nell'eros.
> 
> E in fondo l'eros ha confini molto labili, è difficile ingabbiarlo... anche a me a sedici anni è successo di 'innamorarmi' di una mia amica e di avere esperienze erotiche con lei. *Probabilmente è come dice Farfalla, noi donne non abbiamo difficoltà ad ammetterlo, perchè probabilmente, ammettendolo, non sentiamo minacciata la nostra femminilità*.


 :up:


----------



## lemon (30 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che fine avrà fatto la bella e simpatica Lemon ?
> 
> Non vorrei che a forza di chattare con la calabra, abbia finito per innamorarsene lei al posto del marito, e sono scappate insieme
> 
> Lemon, se ci leggi facci sapere


ma sei paragnosta (non certo per i complimenti ma per l'aver "uppato" questo topic proprio oggi che mi sono loggata)!  Volevo, in particolare,  leggere come proseguissero le storie di niko e di diletta, rivelate qui in concomitanza alla mia, e in generale rileggere tutti voi che mi siete stati tanto di conforto. 

Nel frattempo, dopo tanti momenti down e più che down, mio marito pare essersi trasformato in quella bella persona che non era da tempo, E diciamo che anche io ce l'ho messa tutta per uscire dal mio personaggio di signorina Rottenmeier... Le cose pare che procedano sulla strada giusta, anche se non escludo di certo cadute e ricadute. 
Ma, dopo aver io saputo che la tipa l'aveva pure incontrata una volta e dopo aver saputo che lei era davvero una ragazzina che sperava nel grande amore (il primo che mi dice "te l'avevo detto io" potrei anche sbranarmelo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl, io sto riuscendo persino a capire mio marito (anche se con lui non lo ammetterò MAI), perché è una persona che ha perso la strada, debole, insicuro, bisognoso di uscire da una vita fatta di soli doveri e di nessuna soddisfazione. Ebbene sì, ho le mie colpe e le riconosco. Lui ha le sue e sono più gravi delle mie perché ha pensato di escludermi senza darmi una possibilità. Ma non è una gara e insieme abbiamo deciso di riprendere in mano la nostra vita, cercando ogni giorno di riconoscerci per quello che siamo dentro e non solo per il nostro agire influenzato da tanti fattori esterni. 
Non è per niente facile, ma mi sto godendo le mille attenzioni che mi riserva. Non è il tipo da strisciare in cerca del perdono. Semplicemente ha trasformato le sue azioni, le sue parole e i suoi pensieri rivolti a  me e a noi. 
Tanto per tenermi allenata e non perdere i colpi.... io però continuo a controllarlo :carneval:


----------



## lemon (30 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> NAAAAaaaaa ... oggi alle 16:30 era presente nel forum:
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/member.php?u=1391
> 
> ...


peggio della gestapo eh!


----------



## lemon (30 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non fare l'invornito...le donne fanno meno difficolta'ad andare tra di loro,nache se sono donne normalissime neanche bisex....l'uomo se non e'proprio gay con il cavolo che ci pensa......


Quando leggo queste frasi o quelle di sterminator ho davvero il dubbio che a rispondere qui dentro sia sempre la stessa persona che utilizza nick diversi ognuno dei quali prende spunto da degli stereotipi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (30 Giugno 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> ma sei paragnosta (non certo per i complimenti ma per l'aver "uppato" questo topic proprio oggi che mi sono loggata)!  Volevo, in particolare,  leggere come proseguissero le storie di niko e di diletta, rivelate qui in concomitanza alla mia, e in generale rileggere tutti voi che mi siete stati tanto di conforto.
> 
> Nel frattempo, dopo tanti momenti down e più che down, mio marito pare essersi trasformato in quella bella persona che non era da tempo, E diciamo che anche io ce l'ho messa tutta per uscire dal mio personaggio di signorina Rottenmeier... Le cose pare che procedano sulla strada giusta, anche se non escludo di certo cadute e ricadute.
> Ma, dopo aver io saputo che la tipa l'aveva pure incontrata una volta e dopo aver saputo che lei era davvero una ragazzina che sperava nel grande amore (il primo che mi dice "te l'avevo detto io" potrei anche sbranarmelo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl, io sto riuscendo persino a capire mio marito (anche se con lui non lo ammetterò MAI), perché è una persona che ha perso la strada, debole, insicuro, bisognoso di uscire da una vita fatta di soli doveri e di nessuna soddisfazione. Ebbene sì, ho le mie colpe e le riconosco. Lui ha le sue e sono più gravi delle mie perché ha pensato di escludermi senza darmi una possibilità. Ma non è una gara e insieme abbiamo deciso di riprendere in mano la nostra vita, cercando ogni giorno di riconoscerci per quello che siamo dentro e non solo per il nostro agire influenzato da tanti fattori esterni.
> ...



Sono contenta. Goditi tutte le attenzioni che lui ti riserva e che ti meriti pienamente.
Siete su di un buon percorso.
Io così così, ancora alti e bassi, ma non dispero.
Ciao cara


----------



## lemon (30 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sono contenta. Goditi tutte le attenzioni che lui ti riserva e che ti meriti pienamente.
> Siete su di un buon percorso.
> Io così così, ancora alti e bassi, ma non dispero.
> Ciao cara


grazie diletta! Ho letto, ma non ho capito se ci siano stati ulteriori sviluppi o se gli alti e bassi siano sempre dentro di te! Cioè, lui è sempre la persona amorevole che era e sei tu a dover superare il passato o lui ha detto/fatto/pensato qualcosa riguardo il vostro presente e il vostro futuro?


----------



## Niko74 (30 Giugno 2011)

Ciao cara,
sono contento per te che le cose procedano bene.

Io invece non ho avuto sviluppi positivi...anzi...ho scoperto che i due piccioncini si sono rivisti 2 volte negli ultimi 10 giorni per riunioni post lavorative.


----------



## lemon (30 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ciao cara,
> sono contento per te che le cose procedano bene.
> 
> Io invece non ho avuto sviluppi positivi...anzi...ho scoperto che i due piccioncini si sono rivisti 2 volte negli ultimi 10 giorni per riunioni post lavorative.


Niko, ho letto... Tu però devi cambiare modo di fare! Io tua moglie la prenderei a schiaffi per quanto fa la morta in piedi! Prova a sparire di casa! Cioè, domani prendi e non torni a casa. Vai in un qualsiasi bar e mentre ti bevi una birra o uun acqua, le mandi un messaggio tipo "Non ce la faccio più. Io questa sera non torno. Quello che so di voi è "questo e quest'altro" e ormai sono troppe settimane che aspetto un tuo cenno. Io ti amo ancora ma una vita con te che ami un altro non la posso fare." E se non risponde vattene a dormire in albergo! E se non c'è l'albergo ti ospito io in mansarda. Ma non puoi permetterle di tirarla così per le lunghe! E scusa se mi arrabbio, ma questa ha bisogno solo di schiaffi!


----------



## Sterminator (1 Luglio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Niko, ho letto... Tu però devi cambiare modo di fare! Io tua moglie la prenderei a schiaffi per quanto fa la morta in piedi! Prova a sparire di casa! Cioè, domani prendi e non torni a casa. Vai in un qualsiasi bar e mentre ti bevi una birra o uun acqua, le mandi un messaggio tipo "Non ce la faccio più. Io questa sera non torno. Quello che so di voi è "questo e quest'altro" e ormai sono troppe settimane che aspetto un tuo cenno. Io ti amo ancora ma una vita con te che ami un altro non la posso fare." E se non risponde vattene a dormire in albergo! E se non c'è l'albergo ti ospito io in mansarda. Ma non puoi permetterle di tirarla così per le lunghe! E scusa se mi arrabbio, ma questa ha bisogno solo di schiaffi!


Bene...e' assodato...Sterminator oltre al nick Lothar ha anche Lemon...

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Luglio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> peggio della gestapo eh!


AHAHAHAHAAHAHAHHA:carneval::carneval::carneval:
No dai casomai la "stasi":carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Luglio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> ma sei paragnosta (non certo per i complimenti ma per l'aver "uppato" questo topic proprio oggi che mi sono loggata)!  Volevo, in particolare,  leggere come proseguissero le storie di niko e di diletta, rivelate qui in concomitanza alla mia, e in generale rileggere tutti voi che mi siete stati tanto di conforto.
> 
> Nel frattempo, dopo tanti momenti down e più che down, mio marito pare essersi trasformato in quella bella persona che non era da tempo, E diciamo che anche io ce l'ho messa tutta per uscire dal mio personaggio di signorina Rottenmeier... Le cose pare che procedano sulla strada giusta, anche se non escludo di certo cadute e ricadute.
> Ma, dopo aver io saputo che la tipa l'aveva pure incontrata una volta e dopo aver saputo che lei era davvero una ragazzina che sperava nel grande amore (il primo che mi dice "te l'avevo detto io" potrei anche sbranarmelo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl, io sto riuscendo persino a capire mio marito (anche se con lui non lo ammetterò MAI), perché è una persona che ha perso la strada, debole, insicuro, bisognoso di uscire da una vita fatta di soli doveri e di nessuna soddisfazione. Ebbene sì, ho le mie colpe e le riconosco. Lui ha le sue e sono più gravi delle mie perché ha pensato di escludermi senza darmi una possibilità. Ma non è una gara e insieme abbiamo deciso di riprendere in mano la nostra vita, cercando ogni giorno di riconoscerci per quello che siamo dentro e non solo per il nostro agire influenzato da tanti fattori esterni.
> ...


A me piace tanto sentire una donna che dice...massidai era una ragazzina...mi hai fatto venire in mente l'altra sera che provavo un ' ave maria con una giovane vent'enne...insomma niente di che no?
Mi piace tanto che tu sappia riconoscere anche i tuoi di limiti.
Tienilo distante da me e Lothar...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Luglio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Niko, ho letto... Tu però devi cambiare modo di fare! Io tua moglie la prenderei a schiaffi per quanto fa la morta in piedi! Prova a sparire di casa! Cioè, domani prendi e non torni a casa. Vai in un qualsiasi bar e mentre ti bevi una birra o uun acqua, le mandi un messaggio tipo "Non ce la faccio più. Io questa sera non torno. Quello che so di voi è "questo e quest'altro" e ormai sono troppe settimane che aspetto un tuo cenno. Io ti amo ancora ma una vita con te che ami un altro non la posso fare." E se non risponde vattene a dormire in albergo! E se non c'è l'albergo ti ospito io in mansarda. Ma non puoi permetterle di tirarla così per le lunghe! E scusa se mi arrabbio, ma questa ha bisogno solo di schiaffi!


Grande.:up::up::up:


----------



## lothar57 (1 Luglio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Quando leggo queste frasi o quelle di sterminator ho davvero il dubbio che a rispondere qui dentro sia sempre la stessa persona che utilizza nick diversi ognuno dei quali prende spunto da degli stereotipi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
tesoro caro parlo per me...io sono reale.unico,e raro,dice mia moglie dice per fortuna..e se hai letto il forum e'confermato da testimone.

Se come scrivi la''ragazzina''l'ha pure incontrata....cominicia a preoccuparti,perche'uno che rifiuta una simile occasione...esiste solo a Fiabilandia,e'nato li'tuo marito??vicino Rn sai....

Guarda caso,singolare Lemon,ma pura verita',fidati....io tra poche ore dovrei fare una cosa simile,enorme differenza di eta'anche qua',e ti garantisco che se butta come spero,con il cavolo che mi tiro indietro.
quindi  .... ..come si diceva in caserma..dormi preoccupata.


----------



## Tubarao (1 Luglio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> ma sei paragnosta (non certo per i complimenti ma per l'aver "uppato" questo topic proprio oggi che mi sono loggata)!  Volevo, in particolare,  leggere come proseguissero le storie di niko e di diletta, rivelate qui in concomitanza alla mia, e in generale rileggere tutti voi che mi siete stati tanto di conforto.
> 
> Nel frattempo, dopo tanti momenti down e più che down, mio marito pare essersi trasformato in quella bella persona che non era da tempo, E diciamo che anche io ce l'ho messa tutta per uscire dal mio personaggio di signorina Rottenmeier... Le cose pare che procedano sulla strada giusta, anche se non escludo di certo cadute e ricadute.
> Ma, dopo aver io saputo che la tipa l'aveva pure incontrata una volta e dopo aver saputo che lei era davvero una ragazzina che sperava nel grande amore (il primo che mi dice "te l'avevo detto io" potrei anche sbranarmelo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl, io sto riuscendo persino a capire mio marito (anche se con lui non lo ammetterò MAI), perché è una persona che ha perso la strada, debole, insicuro, bisognoso di uscire da una vita fatta di soli doveri e di nessuna soddisfazione. Ebbene sì, ho le mie colpe e le riconosco. Lui ha le sue e sono più gravi delle mie perché ha pensato di escludermi senza darmi una possibilità. Ma non è una gara e insieme abbiamo deciso di riprendere in mano la nostra vita, cercando ogni giorno di riconoscerci per quello che siamo dentro e non solo per il nostro agire influenzato da tanti fattori esterni.
> ...


Sempre detto che i Limoni sono frutti tosti :up::up:


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Forse le donne hanno semplicemente meno "paura" di essere giudicate lesbiche solo perchè si sono tolte lo sfizio......
> Per il resto sono d'accordo con Simy


io pure


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> ma sei paragnosta (non certo per i complimenti ma per l'aver "uppato" questo topic proprio oggi che mi sono loggata)!  Volevo, in particolare, leggere come proseguissero le storie di niko e di diletta, rivelate qui in concomitanza alla mia, e in generale rileggere tutti voi che mi siete stati tanto di conforto.
> 
> Nel frattempo, dopo tanti momenti down e più che down, mio marito pare essersi trasformato in quella bella persona che non era da tempo, E diciamo che anche io ce l'ho messa tutta per uscire dal mio personaggio di signorina Rottenmeier... Le cose pare che procedano sulla strada giusta, anche se non escludo di certo cadute e ricadute.
> Ma, dopo aver io saputo che la tipa l'aveva pure incontrata una volta e dopo aver saputo che lei era davvero una ragazzina che sperava nel grande amore (il primo che mi dice "te l'avevo detto io" potrei anche sbranarmelo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl, io sto riuscendo persino a capire mio marito (anche se con lui non lo ammetterò MAI), perché è una persona che ha perso la strada, debole, insicuro, bisognoso di uscire da una vita fatta di soli doveri e di nessuna soddisfazione. Ebbene sì, ho le mie colpe e le riconosco. Lui ha le sue e sono più gravi delle mie perché ha pensato di escludermi senza darmi una possibilità. Ma non è una gara e insieme abbiamo deciso di riprendere in mano la nostra vita, cercando ogni giorno di riconoscerci per quello che siamo dentro e non solo per il nostro agire influenzato da tanti fattori esterni.
> ...


 in bocca al lupo


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> ma sei paragnosta (non certo per i complimenti ma per l'aver "uppato" questo topic proprio oggi che mi sono loggata)!  Volevo, in particolare, leggere come proseguissero le storie di niko e di diletta, rivelate qui in concomitanza alla mia, e in generale rileggere tutti voi che mi siete stati tanto di conforto.
> 
> Nel frattempo, dopo tanti momenti down e più che down, mio marito pare essersi trasformato in quella bella persona che non era da tempo, E diciamo che anche io ce l'ho messa tutta per uscire dal mio personaggio di signorina Rottenmeier... Le cose pare che procedano sulla strada giusta, anche se non escludo di certo cadute e ricadute.
> Ma, dopo aver io saputo che la tipa l'aveva pure incontrata una volta e dopo aver saputo che lei era davvero una ragazzina che sperava nel grande amore (il primo che mi dice "te l'avevo detto io" potrei anche sbranarmelo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl, io sto riuscendo persino a capire mio marito (anche se con lui non lo ammetterò MAI), perché è una persona che ha perso la strada, debole, insicuro, bisognoso di uscire da una vita fatta di soli doveri e di nessuna soddisfazione. Ebbene sì, ho le mie colpe e le riconosco. Lui ha le sue e sono più gravi delle mie perché ha pensato di escludermi senza darmi una possibilità. Ma non è una gara e insieme abbiamo deciso di riprendere in mano la nostra vita, cercando ogni giorno di riconoscerci per quello che siamo dentro e non solo per il nostro agire influenzato da tanti fattori esterni.
> ...


forza lemon! 

:salta:


----------



## Sole (1 Luglio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Nel frattempo, dopo tanti momenti down e più che down, mio marito pare essersi trasformato in quella bella persona che non era da tempo, E diciamo che anche io ce l'ho messa tutta per uscire dal mio personaggio di signorina Rottenmeier... Le cose pare che procedano sulla strada giusta, anche se non escludo di certo cadute e ricadute


Ottimo!

Per quanto riguarda le cadute e ricadute, nessuno può essere sicuro che la propria storia duri in eterno, nè che non ci saranno momenti di crisi... l'importante è la consapevolezza e mi sembra che tu ne abbia da vendere!


----------



## Mari' (1 Luglio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> peggio della gestapo eh!



Affatto :ira: sono molto attenta  .​


----------



## Eliade (1 Luglio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Ma, dopo aver io saputo che la tipa l'aveva pure incontrata una volta e dopo aver saputo che lei era davvero una ragazzina che sperava nel grande amore (il primo che mi dice "te l'avevo detto io" potrei anche sbranarmelo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl, io sto riuscendo persino a capire mio marito (anche se con lui non lo ammetterò MAI), perché è una persona che ha perso la strada, debole, insicuro, bisognoso di uscire da una vita fatta di soli doveri e di nessuna soddisfazione.


Non mi convince ma...ben felice di sapere che si è risolto tutto!!!! :up: :up:

E comunque tanto per la cronaca, io non avevo detto che lei sperava nel grande amore...ma che lei credeva di averlo trovato! :ar:

Ecco dunque...non sbranarmi eh!!!

beviamoci una limonata su va...


----------



## lemon (1 Luglio 2011)

Grazie a tutti! 

Eliade, se da quanto ho scritto si evince che tutto sia risolto ho sbagliato a spiegarmi... Abbiamo semplicemente ricominciato un percorso come coppia, mettendoci maggiore presenza e attenzione. Non è detto che questo basti,ma ci si prova...


----------



## lothar57 (1 Luglio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti!
> 
> Eliade, se da quanto ho scritto si evince che tutto sia risolto ho sbagliato a spiegarmi... Abbiamo semplicemente ricominciato un percorso come coppia, mettendoci maggiore presenza e attenzione. Non è detto che questo basti,ma ci si prova...


 
Benissimo!!!!


----------



## lemon (2 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Benissimo!!!!


ora mi dici benissimo e prima mi dicevi di "dormire preoccupata". Sappi che io non dormo proprio perché ho il cervello che funziona a 5000 giri al secondo, ma vorrei tanto lasciarmi andare e credergli. Cosa impossibile ovviamente, però ti assicuro che mio marito non è come te! Come non lo sono il 95 per cento dei traditori carnefici delle vittime di questo forum (per quanto ho letto)! Tu tradisci perché è l'unica via di fuga che ti resta (sempre da quanto ho letto) e hai la SFORTUNA di avere al tuo fianco una donna che non vuole capire quello che stai pensando/facendo e hai anche la SFORTUNA di non poterle raccontare del tuo disagio! E questa impossibilità è sintomatica del tuo rapporto di sudditanza. 
Mi sei un sacco simpatico per come ti leggo qui. Ma, se fossi in te, non mi farei una, ma almeno 10mila domande... 
E scusa se ho il ph troppo acido!


----------

